# Food game!



## Iamadoorknob

Okay for those who dont know how to play: someone names a food and you must name a food that starts with the letter the last food ends with. For example: Steak--->Ketchup


----------



## BigDog

~~~~ Pie ~~~~


----------



## KAYLINDA

Pie...   eggs


----------



## corazon

Eggs-strawberry


----------



## buckytom

strawberry - yam

(please refrain from plurals, or we will only cover "s" foods)

that reminds me of a food joke. a frenchman painted a giant letter "s" on the side of his peugeot. when someone asked him why, he said "so when it goes down zee street, zey wil say look at that escargot!!!"


----------



## SierraCook

yam - meatball


----------



## buckytom

meatball - llama steak


----------



## SierraCook

llama steak - kiwi


----------



## jkath

icee   (it was hard thinking of a one word food starting with "i"!)


----------



## SierraCook

icee - egg (jkath, I thought of that when I initially wrote kiwi, but I knew someone would figure it out.)


----------



## jkath

egg...........gelatin


----------



## Barbara L

gelatin -- noodle

 Barbara


----------



## jkath

noodle........eggplant

(too many words end in "e"!)


----------



## corazon

eggplant-tomato


----------



## jkath

tomato------orecchiette


----------



## kadesma

orcchiette--escarole


kadesma


----------



## buckytom

escarole - escabeche


----------



## chefgirlardee

escabeche - escargot


----------



## kyles

You say escargot and I say tomato - let's call the whole thing off!!!!!!!


----------



## Barbara L

Cute Kylie!!

tomato -- okra

 Barbara


----------



## chefgirlardee

okra - asparagus


----------



## jkath

asparagus..........spaghetti


----------



## corazon

spagetti - we all scream for Ice Cream


----------



## jkath

Ice Cream...............macaroni


----------



## SierraCook

macaroni = Irish cream


----------



## kadesma

Irish Cream-melon



kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Noodle..........


----------



## corazon

noodle -- edamame


----------



## kadesma

edamame-endive


kadesma


----------



## chefgirlardee

endive - eclair


----------



## kadesma

eclair-radish


kadesma


----------



## corazon

radish -- hominy


----------



## pdswife

yellow squash


----------



## kadesma

yellow squash-horseradish

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

horseradish- halloween candy


----------



## kimbaby

halloween candy-yams


----------



## pdswife

yams- spinach


----------



## kadesma

spinach-hamburger


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

hamburger-

rice


----------



## corazon

rice -- enoki mushroom
(e's are tough!)


----------



## Barbara L

mushroom -- manicotti

 Barbara


----------



## kimbaby

manicotti-iceburg lettuce


----------



## middie

eggplant...........


----------



## pdswife

eggplant- tomato soup


----------



## middie

pepperoni...........


----------



## pdswife

pepperoni- Itty tiny tiny peas


----------



## kadesma

pepperoni

Involtini


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Involtini= Irelish coffee


----------



## kadesma

Irish Coffee

Eggs


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

eggs=seafood


----------



## kadesma

seafood

dip


kadesma


----------



## kimbaby

DIP-peanuts


----------



## kadesma

peanuts

shrimp

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

shrimp-  Porkchop


----------



## buckytom

pork chop - pappardelle


----------



## pdswife

pappardelle=  endive


----------



## corazon

endive -- excellent avocado


----------



## kimbaby

excellent avocado-olives


----------



## pdswife

olives-  Spam


----------



## Jenny

spam - marzipan


----------



## pdswife

Marzipan- nut


----------



## kadesma

nut

tomatillo

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

tomatillo-onion


----------



## Barbara L

onion -- Nutella

 Barbara


----------



## kadesma

nutella


avocado


kadesma


----------



## Barbara L

avocado -- Orange Fluff

 Barbara


----------



## corazon

Orange Fluff -- Fritos


----------



## kadesma

fritos
salsa

kadesma


----------



## Barbara L

salsa -- asparagus

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

salsa- apple dumpling


----------



## Barbara L

apple dumpling -- goulash

 Barbara


----------



## Dina

goulash - Hungary


----------



## pdswife

Hungary- Yam


----------



## urmaniac13

Yam-mascarpone


----------



## pdswife

Mascarpone-  English Muffin


----------



## kimbaby

english muffin-noodles


----------



## middie

noodles... sweet and sour chicken


----------



## kimbaby

sweet and sour chicken-nectarines


----------



## Barbara L

nectarines -- spaghetti squash

 Barbara


----------



## corazon

spaghetti squash -- honey nut cheerios


----------



## kimbaby

spaghetti squash-hash


----------



## mudbug

hash -honey


----------



## Alix

honey - yams


----------



## pdswife

yams= Sweet and sour sauce


----------



## Barbara L

sweet and sour sauce -- enchilada

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

enchilada= apple turnover


----------



## succ33d

apple turnover-roast beef


----------



## pdswife

roast beef= French toast


----------



## Barbara L

French toast -- tiramisu

 Barbara


----------



## kimbaby

tiramisu-under cooked steak


----------



## Piccolina

under cooked steak = kale and garlic stir-fry


----------



## middie

yellow tomatoes


----------



## Piccolina

yellow tomatoes = sushi


----------



## middie

ice cream cake


----------



## Piccolina

ice cream cake = evaporated milk


----------



## corazon

evaporated milk -- kumkwat


----------



## pdswife

evaporated milk= Kaluha brownies


----------



## Piccolina

Brownies = sweet and sour chicken


----------



## pdswife

Sweet and sour Chicken= noodles with mushroom sauce


----------



## Piccolina

Mushroom sauce = eggs and bacon


----------



## pdswife

Eggs and bacon = Navy bean soup


----------



## Piccolina

Navy bean soup (yum!) = Pizza


----------



## pdswife

Pizza ( even yummier!) = apricot


----------



## Piccolina

Apricot = turkey stew


----------



## buckytom

turkey stew - watercress


----------



## Piccolina

Watercress (yum, so good in potato soup) = salmon


----------



## pdswife

Salmon = salad with dressing


----------



## Piccolina

salad with dressing = grape ice cream


----------



## pdswife

grape ice cream = mango


----------



## middie

mango... orange glaze


----------



## kimbaby

orange glaze-eggs


----------



## Piccolina

Eggs = strawberries and cream


----------



## pdswife

Strawberries and cream =  Milkshakes with peanut butter


----------



## kimbaby

ms with peanut butter-radishes...


----------



## Piccolina

peanut butter = rainbow trout


----------



## Piccolina

Opps, sorry Kim came in at the same time....you said radishes so I'll say....Salsa


----------



## pdswife

salsa - Apples with peanut butter


----------



## Proserpina

Apples with peanut butter - Ravioli


----------



## mrsmac

Icecream sandwich


----------



## pdswife

Icecream Sandwich =  Halloween candy


----------



## Piccolina

Halloween candy = yellow beans


----------



## kimbaby

yellow beans-limas


----------



## Piccolina

limas = sothern fried chicken


----------



## middie

chicken... new your strip


----------



## kimbaby

new york strip-baked potatoe


----------



## buckytom

potato - oxtail


----------



## middie

oxtail... lime jello


----------



## Piccolina

lime jello = orange smoothie with strawberries


----------



## pdswife

orange smoothie with strawberries =  Stir fry


----------



## Piccolina

Stir fry = yellow cake mix


----------



## pdswife

yellow cake mix = X???

let me think......xtra good (extra hard lol) cookie


----------



## Piccolina

Good one! Xtra good cookie = eggplant


----------



## kimbaby

egg plant=taco


----------



## kadesma

*taco-oatmeal*


*kadesma*


----------



## kimbaby

oatmeal-lasange(spelling?)


----------



## Dove

Mushroom=== Got  "Milk" ?


----------



## pdswife

milk = kiwifruit


----------



## kadesma

kiwi fruit-tostado


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

tostado =  Oven fries


----------



## Piccolina

Oven fries = sweet 'n' low


----------



## corazon

sweet 'n' low -- watermelon


----------



## Piccolina

watermelon = nuts


----------



## corazon

nuts -- soup


----------



## Piccolina

Soup = peaches and cream


----------



## corazon

peaches & cream -- matzo ball


----------



## Piccolina

Matzo ball (yummy!) = lemon squares


----------



## pdswife

Lemon squares =  Strawberry yogurt


----------



## kadesma

strawberry yogurt-truffles

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Truffles =  Triple chocolate brownies


----------



## Barbara L

Triple chocolate brownies -- shish-ka-bob

 Barbara


----------



## kadesma

shis-ka-bob-banana

kadesma


----------



## corazon

banana -- apricot jam


----------



## mrsmac

apricot jam -  mushroom soup


----------



## pdswife

Mushroom soup  =  Pancakes with chocolate chips


----------



## Barbara L

Pancakes with chocolate chips -- snickerdoodles

 Barbara


----------



## kimbaby

snickerdoodles-spam


----------



## pdswife

spam = Monkey bread


----------



## kadesma

monkey bread-date

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Date = Envelope of onion soup mix?  lol


----------



## kadesma

envelope of onion soup mix--Darn ya got me pds  okay let's try this 
xtra long chinese green bean 

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

lololo!   Are there any foods that start with X???

Green bean = noodles with tuna


----------



## kadesma

don't know will have to hunt 

noodles with tuna-anchovies

kadesma


----------



## kimbaby

anchovies-salmon


----------



## pdswife

salmon = New England clam chowder


----------



## grumblebee

chowder = remoulade


----------



## buckytom

remoulade - early girl tomato


----------



## pdswife

early girl tomato = 0nion tart


----------



## grumblebee

onion tart = tagine


----------



## Piccolina

Tagine = Extra virgin olive oil


----------



## kimbaby

olive oil-lime ade


----------



## Piccolina

lime-ade = escargot


----------



## kadesma

lime-ade

enchilada


kadesma


----------



## Piccolina

enchilada = apple brown betty


----------



## kadesma

apple brown betty

yogurt


kadesma


----------



## middie

yogurt... tangerine


----------



## Piccolina

tangerine = endive lettuce leaves


----------



## middie

leaves... saffron


----------



## Piccolina

saffron = nutella


----------



## pdswife

nutella = a large slice of pizza with everything


----------



## Piccolina

a large slice of pizza with everything = gnocchi


----------



## pdswife

gnocchi = iced chai


----------



## Piccolina

Iced chai (super yum!) = icing sugar


----------



## pdswife

Iced chai ( I've never tried it )  = icing sugar =  Radish


----------



## kimbaby

Radish-honey


----------



## Piccolina

Honey = yellow pepper salsa


----------



## kimbaby

yellow pepper salsa-apple dumpling


----------



## pdswife

Apple dumpling = Grandma's home made chocolate pudding


----------



## Piccolina

Grandma's home made chocolate pudding = goat's milk


----------



## kimbaby

goats milk- kale (how do you cook that any way?)


----------



## kadesma

kake-escargot

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

escargot = Triple layer chocolate cake with vanilla frosting


----------



## Piccolina

Triple layer chocolate cake with vanilla frosting = granola


----------



## pdswife

granola =  apple pie


----------



## Piccolina

Apple pie = eggs and bacon


----------



## pdswife

eggs and bacon =  Normand style pork chop


----------



## Piccolina

Normandy style pork chop = Potato and leek soup


----------



## pdswife

Potato and Leek soup = pancakes with real butter


----------



## jkath

butter -----rhubarb


----------



## kimbaby

rhubarb-beets


----------



## middie

beets... sugar


----------



## Piccolina

Sugar = rabbit

_(It can be a chocolate rabbit if you prefer )_


----------



## middie

rabbit... tumeric


----------



## kadesma

tumeric

celery

kadesma


----------



## corazon

celery ~ yellow watermelon


----------



## pdswife

water melon = Nachos with bean dip


----------



## Piccolina

Nachos with bean dip = daikon


----------



## pdswife

Daikon = Nice little bites of noodles with clam sauce


----------



## Piccolina

Nice little bites of noodles with clam sauce = egg roles


----------



## pdswife

egg roles = Sweet and sour pork


----------



## Piccolina

Sweet and sour pork = krispy kreme doughnut


----------



## pdswife

krispy Kreme doughnut = Tsatziki


----------



## Piccolina

Tsatziki = Irish soda bread


----------



## pdswife

Irish soda bread =  Dover sole


----------



## corazon

dover sole ~ extra virgin olive oil


----------



## kadesma

extra virgin olive oil-lamb
kadesma


----------



## corazon

lamb ~ Butter


----------



## kadesma

butter-raddicho


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

raddicho = Onion tart


----------



## kadesma

onion tart-oyster

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

oyster =  Rice


----------



## kadesma

rice-english muffins

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

English Muffins =  Sunny side up egg


----------



## kadesma

Arrrgh, ya nailed me again 
sunny side up egg-yorkshire-pudding

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Yorkshire pudding = Grilled cheese sandwich


----------



## Piccolina

Grilled cheese sandwich = haggis


----------



## kimbaby

HAGGIS-seasme seed buns


----------



## middie

buns... sweet pea


----------



## Piccolina

sweet  pea = apricot


----------



## middie

apricot... tomato


----------



## Piccolina

tomato = orange sherbert


----------



## pdswife

sherbert =  Treetop apple sauce


----------



## Piccolina

Treetop apple sauce = English muffin


----------



## pdswife

English Muffin  =  Nappa cabbage


----------



## Piccolina

Nappa cabbage = eggplant caviar


----------



## pdswife

eggplant caviar = roasted red pepper


----------



## Piccolina

roasted red pepper = raisin bread


----------



## pdswife

R bread =  Desserts made of chocolate and vanilla


----------



## Piccolina

Desserts made of chocolate and vanilla = artichoke hearts


----------



## pdswife

artichoke hearts = Spanish Rice


----------



## kimbaby

spanish rice-egg-rolls


----------



## pdswife

egg rolls = Spicy tuna


----------



## kimbaby

spicy tuna-angel hair pasta


----------



## pdswife

pasta =  angel food cake


----------



## kimbaby

angel food cake-egg salad


----------



## pdswife

egg salad = Dipper dogs


----------



## kimbaby

dipper dogs-sunday chicken


----------



## pdswife

Sunday chicken = Noodles by Kraft


----------



## kimbaby

noodles by craft-turkey


----------



## pdswife

Turkey = yam


----------



## kimbaby

yam-marshmellow


----------



## pdswife

marshmellow = meat loaf


----------



## kimbaby

meat loaf-french toast


----------



## pdswife

French toast (yummmy)

Toast with jam


----------



## kimbaby

toast with jam-manwhich sloppy joes


----------



## pdswife

sloppy Joes =  Strawberries and cream


----------



## kimbaby

strawberries and cream-milk chocolate candy hearts


----------



## pdswife

candy hearts =striped bass


----------



## kimbaby

striped bass-sour cream and chives baked potatoe with lots of butter


----------



## pdswife

lots of butter = Romano


----------



## kimbaby

romano-olives


----------



## pdswife

olives = saki


----------



## kimbaby

saki-ice box cake


----------



## pdswife

Ice box cake = eggplant


----------



## kimbaby

eggplant-tomatoe soup with basil


----------



## pdswife

Tomato soup with basil  = lamb


----------



## kadesma

lamb-babka


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

babka - Another slice of pizza


----------



## jkath

pizza - abalone


----------



## kadesma

Abalone-edam (cheese)

kadesma


----------



## jkath

edam.................maraschino


----------



## pdswife

maraschino - oven baked potato


----------



## jkath

potato..........osco busco (sp?)


----------



## pdswife

osco busco =  Onions grilled to golden brown


----------



## jkath

brown..........nasturtium (I put 'em on my salad!)


----------



## pdswife

nasturtium = monkey bread


----------



## jkath

monkey bread (YUMMMMM)..............devil's food


----------



## kimbaby

Devil's Food-dinner Roll


----------



## middie

dinner roll... lentil soup


----------



## kimbaby

lentil soup-pork steak


----------



## middie

steak... kumquats


----------



## kimbaby

kumquats-shrimp scampi


----------



## middie

scampi... ice cream


----------



## kadesma

ice cream-matzo balls

kadesma


----------



## middie

matzo balls... sweet sausage


----------



## kimbaby

sweet sausage-egg noodles


----------



## kadesma

egg noodles-saltimbocca

kadesma


----------



## middie

saltimbocca... apple


----------



## kadesma

apple-escarole

kadesma


----------



## middie

escarole... egg


----------



## buckytom

egg - ganache


----------



## middie

ganache...escargot


----------



## kadesma

ganache-english muffin


kadesma


----------



## RMS

english muffin-noodles


----------



## pdswife

Noodles - spam


----------



## middie

spam... manicotti


----------



## pdswife

Manicotti =  Iceberg lettuce


----------



## Piccolina

Iceberg lettuce = extra strength hot chillis


----------



## pdswife

Hot chillis -  Sauce made with a mushroom


----------



## Piccolina

Sauce made with a mushroom = muffin batter


----------



## middie

batter... raisin bread


----------



## pdswife

Raisin bread =  Deep dish pizza with Canadian bacon


----------



## kimbaby

canadian bacon=nestles quick chocolate milk


----------



## pdswife

chocolate milk  = kumquat


----------



## cara

kumquat - tuna pizza


----------



## pdswife

Tuna pizza ( really?)


Pizza = apple tart with vanilla bean ice cream


----------



## cara

no tuna for me ;o))

cream - melted chocolate


----------



## kimbaby

cream-


beans or peas


----------



## pdswife

peas - spaghetti


----------



## cara

spaghetti - italian dressing


----------



## pdswife

Italian dressing  =  Doughnut holes


----------



## kimbaby

DOUGHNUTHOLES-sushi


lol i got confused earlier got the games mixed up... lol


----------



## pdswife

Sushi =  Island chicken salad


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> DOUGHNUTHOLES-sushi


  Argh.

Chicken Salad = mayo


----------



## kimbaby

mayo-onion dip


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

onion dip = chips (potato)


----------



## kimbaby

ships-sunkist tomatoes


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

ummmm..... ships?


----------



## kimbaby

ships-salad


----------



## pdswife

salad -  ding dongs


----------



## middie

ding dongs... sunkist orange


----------



## pdswife

sunkist orange = Elberta Peach


----------



## Maidrite

Elberta Peach = Hambugers  


  (Canteens)or (MAIDRITES) 
  Take Your Pick


----------



## kimbaby

hamburgers-sroganof (sp?)


----------



## Maidrite

*Sroganof = French Fries  *


----------



## cara

spinach feta muffins


----------



## Maidrite

Hello Cara !!!!!!!  

Spinach Feta Muffins = Spilt Pea Soup !


----------



## cara

Huhu Maidrite!! *wink*

Soup = Peach Melba


----------



## kimbaby

peach melba-apple glaze dougnut


----------



## pdswife

dougnut =  Darn good steak and baked potato


----------



## kimbaby

baked potatoe- eggplant parmesan


----------



## pdswife

Eggplant parmesan - Noodles made of spinach


----------



## Piccolina

Noodles made of spinach = horse radish


----------



## pdswife

Horse radish -  Happy Meal ( Micky D's)


----------



## Piccolina

Happy Meal = licorice and orange (aka, tiger tail) ice cream 


(This flavour was my little brother's favourite when we were kids.)


----------



## pdswife

Licorice and orange.... weird combo


----------



## Piccolina

weird combo = organic vegetables


----------



## pdswife

Organic vegetables -  clean and healthy


----------



## Piccolina

clean and healthy = yams glazed with maple syrup


----------



## kimbaby

syrup-pancakes


----------



## Piccolina

pancakes = Swedish meatball


----------



## kadesma

swedish meatball-lobester


kadesma


----------



## kimbaby

lobster- really good cheese cake


----------



## kadesma

really good cheesecake-empanadas

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

empanadas- sweet and sour pork


----------



## kimbaby

sweet sour pork-kraft mac and cheese


----------



## cara

cheese - enchiladas


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

enchiladas = cheap lunch


----------



## SierraCook

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> enchiladas = cheap lunch


 
My dear Sushi, you are supposed to take the last letter of the word and use it to make the next food related word.  But I agree with the cheap lunch!! 

enchiladas - smoked salmon


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

sniff SNIFF. I messed up. Im going to The Lounge to get a drink.


----------



## Jenny

smoked salmon-new england clam chowder


----------



## wasabi

new england clam chowder~red hot chili


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

red hot cili peppers = U2?!   Am I doing this right?


----------



## Jenny

no, love!  you take the last letter of the word, in this case it is 'i' for red hot chili.  Your word should start w/ an 'i'... like red hot chili - ice tea!

see?  bless you, though!  U2 was an awesome association!


----------



## wasabi

*Don't think so, sush. The last letter in red hot chili was an i. Maybe ice cream would be more appropriate.*


----------



## wasabi

ice tea~apple pie


----------



## Piccolina

apple pie = Extra crispy fried chicken


----------



## wasabi

Extra crispy fried chicken~nectarine


----------



## Piccolina

nectarine = English cucumber


----------



## Barbara L

English cucumber -- rhubarb

 Barbara


----------



## cara

Brocoli casserole


----------



## kimbaby

casserole-eggs over easy


----------



## cara

eggy over easy - yeast dough


----------



## kimbaby

yeast dough-hash brown


----------



## cara

hash brown - nut bar


----------



## kimbaby

nut bar- red fish fillets


----------



## cara

salmon filet


----------



## Jenny

salmon filet - tiramisu


----------



## kimbaby

tiramisu-underwood ham


----------



## cara

ham - mince sauce


----------



## kimbaby

Sauce-egg Salad


----------



## pdswife

Egg salad -  Ding dongs


----------



## wasabi

Ding dongs~Sticky rice


----------



## pdswife

sticky rice - Elephant ears with strawberry jam


----------



## thumpershere2

Elephant ears with strawberry jam--Marmalade loaf


----------



## cara

Marmalade loaf - french fries


----------



## kimbaby

french fries-shrimp penne


----------



## cara

eggs sunny side up


----------



## kimbaby

up- poached egg


----------



## cara

egg - Gingerbread


----------



## kimbaby

gingerbread-danish rolls


----------



## cara

danish rolls - swiss cheese


----------



## kimbaby

swiss cheese-endive


----------



## pdswife

Endive - English Breakfast tea


----------



## kimbaby

tea-apple -brown betty


----------



## pdswife

Apple brown Betty _  Yummy French bread with garlic  ( sorry...yummy is kind of cheating but I couldn't think of a Y word)


----------



## kimbaby

garlic-candy bar


----------



## pdswife

Candy Bar -  Rollos


----------



## kimbaby

ROLLOS-sugar free cookies


----------



## pdswife

Sugar free cookies  -  Starburst fruit flavored


----------



## kimbaby

flavoered-dish of oatmeal


----------



## pdswife

Dish of oatmeal - Long Island Ice tea


----------



## kimbaby

tea- a very good stew


----------



## pdswife

A very good stew - Watermelon!


----------



## kimbaby

watermelon-noodle-o's


----------



## pdswife

noodle 0's =   Onion soup with chunks of beef


----------



## kimbaby

beef-frankfurters (SP)


----------



## pdswife

frankfurters - Salad dressing


----------



## kimbaby

dressing-grape jam


----------



## pdswife

Grape Jam  -  Mexican Taco


----------



## kimbaby

taco-oven baked chicken(my fave.)


----------



## pdswife

oven baked chicken - Nice fresh tomatoes roasted with garlic and onion.  ( what recipe do you use for your chicken Kim?)


----------



## kimbaby

onion-naked chicken(LOL) I just use old bay and bread crumbs some garlic,
roll the chicken in some milk and egg mixture then in the dry ingr. then bake for about 45 minutes at 425 degrees...


----------



## pdswife

ahhh sounds easy and tasty!  I'd have to had some garlic powder though.  We love garlic around here!


----------



## Piccolina

naked chicken = Nice juicy plums


----------



## kadesma

*Nice juicy plums-sushi*


*kadesma*


----------



## Maidrite

Sushi = Ice Cream and Strawberries


----------



## grumblebee

Ice cream and strawberries = seafood bisque.


----------



## Maidrite

Seafood Bisque = Eggs Benedict


----------



## Essie

Eggs Benedict----Tamales


----------



## Maidrite

Tamales = Salad  Enjoy


----------



## cara

dried fruit cake


----------



## pdswife

that weighed 10


----------



## middie

dried fruit cake... endive


----------



## kadesma

*endive-empanada*

*kadesma*


----------



## pdswife

oppsssss... wrong game.  sorrrrry!!!!!   empanada - Apple pie with ice cream


----------



## middie

ice cream... mojito


----------



## pdswife

mojito- Onion tart


----------



## kadesma

*onion tart-tomato*


*kadesma*


----------



## pdswife

tomato - Orange cream cheese frosting


----------



## kadesma

orange cream cheese frosting-ginger snaps


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

ginger snaps - salmon


----------



## kadesma

salmon--nasturtiums

kadesma


----------



## Piccolina

nasturtiums = sugar snap peas


----------



## luckytrim

peas= sushi


----------



## pdswife

Sushi - Italian baked eggplant


----------



## Robo410

tiramisu

good


----------



## pdswife

tiramisu - under cooked noodles.


----------



## Robo410

sufferin' succotash


----------



## kimbaby

succotash-hamburger all the way


----------



## Robo410

yellow cake


----------



## pdswife

yellow cake =  Egg roll


----------



## kadesma

egg roll

linguine

kadesma


----------



## Maidrite

linguine = egg-drop soup


----------



## kitchenelf

egg drop soup

pistachio


----------



## kadesma

pistachio 
olive oil


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

olive oil -  Oven baked French Fry


----------



## kimbaby

french fry- yams with cinnamon


----------



## cara

yams with sinnamon - noodle soup


----------



## pdswife

noodle soup - pancakes with chocolate chips


----------



## cara

chocolate chips - sweet sour chicken


----------



## Piccolina

sweet sour chicken = noodles in broth


----------



## pdswife

Sweet sour chicken -  Nut bars


----------



## kimbaby

nut bars-sugar krispies


----------



## pdswife

sugar krispies =
sundried tomato


----------



## kimbaby

sundried tomato-onions simmered in gravy over liver


----------



## pdswife

Liver - roasted corn


----------



## kimbaby

roasted corn-nuked poatoe


----------



## pdswife

nuked potato - onion hamburgers


----------



## grumblebee

oh gosh... you guys are too fast. 

onion hamburgers = swiss cheese


----------



## kimbaby

hamburgers-sauted peppers and sausage


----------



## pdswife

swiss cheese - elephant ears


----------



## kimbaby

ears-sugar cookies


----------



## pdswife

sugar cookies - sunkist orange juice


----------



## kimbaby

juice-egg salad on whole wheat bread


----------



## pdswife

egg salad on whole wheat bread -  Doughnuts covered in chocolate frosting


----------



## kimbaby

frosting-grilled mushrooms


----------



## pdswife

grilled mushrooms - salad with spinach

( does this game make you hungry Kim?)


----------



## kimbaby

spinach-hazelnut flavored coffee


(most definetly)


----------



## pdswife

coffee  -  elegant roasted beef


----------



## kimbaby

beef- fried green tomatoes


----------



## pdswife

fried green tomatoes - strawberry cream


----------



## kimbaby

cream-mayonaise


----------



## pdswife

Mayonaise =  Egg and lemon sauce


----------



## kimbaby

sauce-elegant candy shaped hearts


----------



## pdswife

candy shaped hearts -  Salmon topped with cheese sauces


----------



## kimbaby

sauces- sweet and sour pork

c-ya later pds...have a good day


----------



## pdswife

( bye kim!!! thank you for the game)

Sweet and sour pork - Kimchi


----------



## Piccolina

Kimchi = ice cream sundae with a cherry


----------



## pdswife

Ice cream sundae with a cherry - Yummy pudding


----------



## Piccolina

Yummy pudding = gravy and mashed potatoes


----------



## pdswife

gravy and mashed potatoes - Sausage and lentil soup


----------



## kimbaby

soup=peanut butter and jelly sandwhich


----------



## pdswife

p and j sandwich -  good old fashioned white bread


----------



## kimbaby

bread- danish sweet roll


----------



## pdswife

danish sweet roll =  Lady finger


----------



## luckytrim

sweet roll = rabbit roast


----------



## kimbaby

rabbit roast-toasted marshmellow


----------



## Lilanne

wild rice with mushroom gravy


----------



## pdswife

mushroom gravy - yellow split pea


----------



## kimbaby

split pea-acorn squash


----------



## pdswife

acorn squash - Hot sauce


----------



## purrfectlydevine

hot sauce--eggs


----------



## middie

eggs... spaghetti


----------



## purrfectlydevine

spaghetti--ice cream


----------



## pdswife

Ice cream - Moldy cheese


----------



## kimbaby

cheese- eggs over easy


----------



## middie

eggs over easy... yellow corn


----------



## kimbaby

yellow corn- new potatoes


----------



## middie

potatoes... succotash


----------



## kimbaby

succotash-hamburger helper


----------



## middie

haburger helper... rhubarb


----------



## luckytrim

rhubarb = batter-dipped shrimp


----------



## middie

shrimp... panna cotta


----------



## kimbaby

panna cotta- apple sauce


----------



## middie

apple sauce... escargot


----------



## kimbaby

escargot-tomatoe soup


----------



## pdswife

Tomato soup - pancakes with apple pie filling on top


----------



## kimbaby

on top-potatoe chips


----------



## pdswife

potato chips - salsa


----------



## kimbaby

salsa-apple butter


----------



## pdswife

apple butter - radish


----------



## kimbaby

radish-heavenly hash ice cream


----------



## pdswife

ice cream - monkey bread


----------



## kimbaby

bread-deer meat


----------



## pdswife

deer meat - Tomato and cuke salad


----------



## kimbaby

salad- dipping sauce


----------



## pdswife

dipping sauce - Eggplant made into Musaka


----------



## kimbaby

musaka-angel food cake


----------



## pdswife

angel food cake -  Endless bowls of popcorn


----------



## Piccolina

Endless bowls of popcorn = nice ripe banana


----------



## pdswife

nice ripe banana -  a peanut butter and jelly sandwich


----------



## Piccolina

a peanut butter and jelly sandwich - happy hour drink 


(BTW - great new sig, Pdswife )


----------



## pdswife

( thanks Jessica.  I made it up all by myself!!!

Hey, is a peanut butter and jelly sandwich really a drink?  If so... how do I make it?)

Happy hour drink - Kaluha and cream


----------



## Piccolina

pdswife said:
			
		

> ( thanks Jessica.  I made it up all by myself!!!
> 
> Hey, is a peanut butter and jelly sandwich really a drink?  If so... how do I make it?)
> 
> Happy hour drink - Kaluha and cream



Cool, I think it's a sig that might catch on and before you know it you'll see it in other places! 

I'm not sure if PB&J is a good drink, but if memory serves me right didn't Mish post a peanut butter (alcoholic) drink here not too long ago?

Kaluha and cream = mai tais


----------



## kimbaby

mai-tais=steamed cauliflower


----------



## pdswife

steamed cauliflower - Rice pudding


----------



## kimbaby

rice pudding~ground beef


----------



## Piccolina

ground beef = French toast


----------



## kimbaby

french toast- tetley tea


----------



## Piccolina

tetley tea = apricot jam


----------



## pdswife

tetley tea - apple juice


----------



## kimbaby

apple juice-egg whites


----------



## pdswife

egg whites - Sticky bun


----------



## kimbaby

bun =noodles with gravy


----------



## pdswife

gravy - yummy chocolate chip cookies with vanilla ice cream


----------



## kimbaby

ice cream- make me a sandwhich please(lol)


----------



## Piccolina

sandwich = honey nut cheerios


----------



## pdswife

sandwich - hot pockets ( will a frozen kind of pizza do instead)


----------



## kimbaby

hot pockets-swiss cheese


----------



## pdswife

swiss cheese -  Egg sandwiches


----------



## kimbaby

sandwhiches-saltine crackers


----------



## pdswife

crackers - salty peanuts


----------



## kimbaby

peanuts-soup


----------



## pdswife

soup - pumkin pie 



( bye Kim, I have to do some house work now.  I'll be back.  lol)


----------



## kimbaby

pie- ellegant spinach rolls


----------



## purrfectlydevine

elegant spinach rolls--succotash


----------



## Zipfisch

succotash - hagis


----------



## kitchenelf

(don't kill haggis - they are an endangered species)   

Seviche (at least that's how some spell it)


----------



## kadesma

Seviche-eggplant

kadesma


----------



## middie

eggplant... tortilla


----------



## pdswife

tortilla - apple muffin


----------



## middie

muffin...nilla wafer


----------



## pdswife

nilla  wafer -  Rice with mushroom


----------



## middie

mushroom... manicotti


----------



## pdswife

manicotti - iced chocolate cupcakes


----------



## middie

cupcakes...souflee


----------



## pdswife

souflee =  English tea


----------



## middie

tea... apple crisp


----------



## pdswife

apple crisp - pumpkin pie spice


----------



## middie

spice... eggplant


----------



## grumblebee

Eggplant=tilapia


----------



## middie

tilapia... apricot


----------



## pdswife

apricot - tomato soup and a grilled cheese sandwich


----------



## middie

sandwich... hot buttered cheesesteak


----------



## pdswife

cheesesteak -  Krispy dougnut


----------



## middie

donut... taco


----------



## grumblebee

Taco = Oreos


----------



## middie

oreos... star fruit


----------



## pdswife

star fruit - tuna


----------



## middie

tuna... apple butter


----------



## pdswife

apple butter - ravani


----------



## middie

ravani...iceburg lettuce


----------



## pdswife

Iceburg lettuce - Easter egg


----------



## middie

egg... goulash


----------



## pdswife

goulash - Hawaiian Pizza


----------



## middie

pizza... air popped popcorn


----------



## scsnodgrass

popcorn... nectarine


----------



## kadesma

nectarine-egg salad

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

egg salad -  Dipper dogs


----------



## middie

dipper dogs... sun dried tomato


----------



## kimbaby

tomato-olives


----------



## kitchenelf

(is it acceptable to remove the s in plural words?)

If so - eel

if not - seaweed

(yes, I'm in a "sushi" mood)


----------



## cara

I'll take the second one:

dill sauce


----------



## pdswife

Dill sauce - eggbread


----------



## kadesma

eggbread-duck

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Duck - ( why are you throwing things at me??)

Duck - Kota ( Greek roasting chicken)


----------



## kimbaby

Kota- Apple Pie


----------



## pdswife

Apple pie - Egg whites


----------



## kadesma

watch it Pds, egg whites-sauerkrout (sp)   

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

kadesma said:
			
		

> watch it Pds, egg whites-sauerkrout (sp)
> 
> kadesma


?????  what?


----------



## middie

sourkraut... tangelo


----------



## luckytrim

tangelo = orange-ade


----------



## kadesma

pdswife said:
			
		

> ????? what?


 duck-egg whites gotcha  

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

lololololololol!  OUCH!  That hurt!


----------



## Piccolina

egg whites = sesame seed bread


----------



## kimbaby

bread-delicious country fried steak


----------



## pdswife

delicious country fried steak - killer french fries


----------



## cara

killer french fries - spinach casserolle


----------



## luckytrim

casserole = easy rice pudding


----------



## middie

pudding... gravy


----------



## luckytrim

gravy- yeast breads


----------



## middie

breads... soup


----------



## luckytrim

soup - pastry


----------



## middie

pastry... yam


----------



## sattie

yam - mango


----------



## cara

mango - olive bread


----------



## kadesma

olive bread-dolma


kadesma


----------



## cara

dolma - artichokes


----------



## pdswife

artichokes - sandwich spread


----------



## kimbaby

spread- danish roll


----------



## pdswife

Danish roll = leftover casserole


----------



## kimbaby

casserole- enchilida


----------



## pdswife

enchilida - apple crisp


----------



## kimbaby

apple crisp-pile of steaming rice


----------



## pdswife

pile of steaming rice = Earl Gray tea


( Hi kim! How are you today?)


----------



## kimbaby

tea- apple turnover


----------



## pdswife

apple turnover - rice pudding


----------



## kimbaby

pudding-grilled corn


----------



## cara

corn - nasi goreng


----------



## kimbaby

goreng-grilled pineapple


----------



## cara

pineapple - easter roll


----------



## pdswife

grilled pineapple - Espresso


----------



## kimbaby

espresso-onion fried steak


----------



## jkath

steak ---------kale


----------



## kimbaby

KALE- eggs over easy


----------



## jkath

eggs over easy......yellow squash


----------



## pdswife

eggs over easy - Yogurt


----------



## cara

squash - hummus


----------



## pdswife

hummus - Strawberries and cream


----------



## jkath

cream....mincemeat


----------



## cara

mincemeat - tea bag


----------



## pdswife

tea bag - gallon of milk


----------



## jkath

gallon of milk.................krispy kremes!


----------



## cara

kremes - sweet sour relish


----------



## pdswife

sweet and sour relish =  Halva


----------



## cara

Halva - artichoke dip


----------



## pdswife

artichoke dip - Pink lemon ade


----------



## cara

pink lemon ade - eggroll casserolle


----------



## pdswife

eggroll casserolle - elegant dessert


----------



## cara

dessert - tiramisu


----------



## pdswife

tiramisu - undercooked chicken


----------



## cara

chicken - noodles with veggies


----------



## pdswife

noodles with veggies  - sour cream


----------



## Barbara L

noodles with veggies -- stale bread

 Barbara


----------



## kadesma

stale bread-dandilion greens

kadesma


----------



## kimbaby

greens- sandwhich spread


----------



## pdswife

sandwich spread - Dirty rice


----------



## middie

rice... enchilada


----------



## sattie

enchilada - apple


----------



## kimbaby

apple-egg rolls


----------



## sattie

egg rolls - salami


----------



## Piccolina

salami = Italian olive oil bread


----------



## kimbaby

salami-iceburg lettuce


----------



## pdswife

Ice burg lettuce - endive


----------



## kimbaby

endive-english peas


----------



## pdswife

English Peas - Smoked oyster


----------



## kimbaby

oyster-ripe banana


----------



## Piccolina

ripe banana = angel food


----------



## pdswife

ripe banana - apple sauce cookies


----------



## kimbaby

cookies-sun dried tomato


----------



## sattie

dried tomato - oat meal


----------



## pdswife

sun dried tomato -  Onions and radishes


----------



## Piccolina

Onions and radishes = sour cream


----------



## kimbaby

sour cream-milk chocolate


----------



## jkath

milk chocolate...........egg bagel


----------



## pdswife

Milk chocolate - Eggplant baked


----------



## Piccolina

milk chocolate = extra virgin olive oil


----------



## pdswife

opps... Jkath beat me to it.


----------



## jkath

olive oil...................legumes


----------



## pdswife

Legumes - shrimp


----------



## Piccolina

shrimp = pork chop


----------



## pdswife

pork chop - pizza topped with ham and a pineapple chunk


----------



## Piccolina

pizza topped with ham and a pineapple chunk = Korean Food


(Yummmm, now I'll be craving pizza! )


----------



## jkath

korean food...................dill


----------



## pdswife

dill - lobster


----------



## purrfectlydevine

lobster-radish


----------



## sattie

radish - hominy


----------



## pdswife

hominy - yicky yucky liver


----------



## cara

liver - raisins rolls


----------



## pdswife

raisin rolls - Sandwich bread


----------



## cara

Sandwich bread - dried fruit


----------



## pdswife

Dried fruit - Toast lightly buttered


----------



## cara

Toast lightly buttered - deer roast


----------



## pdswife

Deer roast =  Triple layer fudge cake


----------



## cara

cake - eel, smoked


----------



## pdswife

eel, smoked = Dogs, hot


----------



## cara

dogs, hot - tomato soup


----------



## luckytrim

soup - pressed duck


----------



## middie

duck... kiwi


----------



## sattie

kiwi - iceburg lettuce


----------



## kadesma

iceberg lettuce-egg


kadesma


----------



## jkath

egg.............ground beef


----------



## sattie

ground beef - fennel


----------



## jkath

fennel..............lobster


----------



## sattie

lobster (yum) - rotel


----------



## jkath

rotel........lasagna


----------



## sattie

lasagna - asparagus

Too many games going on.... can't keep them strait in my head!!!!


----------



## jkath

(wrong game, sattie)


----------



## sattie

I fixed it!


----------



## jkath

woo hoo....you go sattie!

asparagus.............swordfish


----------



## sattie

Yea!  swordfish - hummus


----------



## cara

hummus - spinach pie


----------



## kadesma

spinach pie-eggplant


kadesma


----------



## cara

eggplant - tuna sandwich


----------



## kadesma

tuna sandwich-horseradish


kadesma


----------



## cara

horseradish - haxen


----------



## kadesma

haxen-nachos

kadesma


----------



## middie

nachos... sherbet


----------



## jkath

sherbet..........tiramisu


----------



## kimbaby

tiramisu- under cooked steak


----------



## jkath

steak........kohlrabi


----------



## Barbara L

kohlrabi -- Irish Stew

 Barbara


----------



## sattie

Irish stew - water cress


----------



## pdswife

water cress = sour cream


----------



## sattie

sour cream - miso soup


----------



## pdswife

Miso soup - Popcorn


----------



## middie

popcorn... nachos


----------



## pdswife

Nachos - salsa double HOT


----------



## grumblebee

salsa double hot = turbinado sugar


----------



## Barbara L

turbinado sugar -- rocky road ice cream

 Barbara


----------



## grumblebee

Rocky road ice cream = Mascarpone


----------



## pdswife

Mascarpone - English muffin topped with a poached egg


----------



## cara

English muffin topped with a poached egg *sounds horrible* - gorgonzola sauce


----------



## kimbaby

sauce- ellegant rump roast


----------



## middie

roast... tang


----------



## kimbaby

TANG-garlic roasted potato


----------



## middie

potato... onion


----------



## kimbaby

onion- noodles


----------



## pdswife

noodles, soup made by Campbells


----------



## cara

campbells - Sauerkraut


----------



## kitchenelf

Sauerkraut - tuna tartare


----------



## cara

tartare - eggplant with ground meat


----------



## pdswife

eggplant with ground meat - Tangy chicken


----------



## kimbaby

chicken-nectarine


----------



## pdswife

nectarine - easy over egg


----------



## kimbaby

egg-greek salad


----------



## pdswife

Greek Salad - Diamond shaped baklava


----------



## sattie

diamond shaped baklava - apple cider


----------



## pdswife

apple cider - red apple


----------



## cara

red apple - eggs boiled hard


----------



## pdswife

eggs boiled hard - darn good steak


----------



## cara

steak - Kahlua


----------



## pdswife

kahlua - Appetizer


----------



## LEFSElover

kahlua - Appetize(*r*)

Rhubarb


----------



## pdswife

rhubarb - Breakfast cereal


----------



## cara

cereal - lettuce with oil and vinegar


----------



## pdswife

lettuce with oil and vinegar - Rollo candy


----------



## cara

candy - yeast dough for pizza


----------



## pdswife

yeast dough for pizza -  Apple fritter


----------



## cara

apple fritter - risotto


----------



## pdswife

risotto -  okra


----------



## kadesma

okra-almonds


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

almonds - spaghetti


----------



## sattie

spaghetti - ice cream


----------



## LEFSElover

almonds-spaghetti

Iowa City Oatmeal Cookies
http://cookie.allrecipes.com/az/IowaCityOatmealCookies.asp


----------



## kadesma

ice cream-marshmallow

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

marshmallow - wilted spinach salad


----------



## grumblebee

wilted spinach salad = demi glace


----------



## pdswife

demi glace - Egg cream


----------



## Maidrite

*Egg Cream =  Mashed Potatoes   enjoy *


----------



## pdswife

mashed potatoes - sour cream


----------



## middie

cream... mayonaise


----------



## pdswife

Mayonaise - eggs and bacon


----------



## cara

bacon - nori sushi


----------



## pdswife

nori sushi - Iced coffee with whip cream


----------



## grumblebee

nori sushi - inari (staying with a japanese theme here... hehe)


----------



## pdswife

inari -  Ice cream with fruit


----------



## cara

fruit - tomato salad with onion


----------



## pdswife

tomato salad with onion - over easy egg


----------



## kadesma

over easy egg- gumbo

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

gumbo - Oysters raw on the half shell


----------



## kadesma

oysters raw on the half shell-linguica


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

linguica- Apple dumpling


----------



## kimbaby

apple dumpling-grilled fish


----------



## pdswife

grilled fish -  Hash brown


----------



## kimbaby

hash brown- naked chicken


----------



## pdswife

naked chicken - noodle soup


----------



## kimbaby

noodle soup-peanut brittle


----------



## pdswife

peanut brittle -  Eggplant parmesan


----------



## kimbaby

parmesan- no bake pie


----------



## kadesma

No bake pie-egg bread

kadesma


----------



## jkath

egg bread...............devils food


----------



## pdswife

Devils food - dirty rice


----------



## kimbaby

dirty rice-cajun food


----------



## pdswife

Cajon Food - fire grilled hamburger


----------



## middie

hamburger... rice pilaf


----------



## pdswife

rice pilaf =  Fennel


----------



## middie

fennel...leek


----------



## pdswife

Leek -  Kale.


----------



## kadesma

kale-english muffin

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

neglish muffin - New England boiled dinner


----------



## kadesma

New England boiled dinner--Ravioli



kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Ravioli - ice cream soda


----------



## cara

soda - anchovi pizza


----------



## pdswife

anchovi pizza -  Asian greens, wilted


----------



## cara

Asian greens, wilted - dried tomatoes with garlic


----------



## pdswife

dried tomatoes with garlic - Celery stuffed with peanut butter


----------



## middie

peanut butter... rigatoni


----------



## cara

Celery stuffed with peanut butter  - raclette cheese


----------



## pdswife

rigatoni -  Irish Coffee


----------



## middie

coffee... evoo


----------



## pdswife

evoo -  Onions rings dipped in mustard


----------



## middie

mustard... dill pickle


----------



## pdswife

Dill pickle - Easter egg


----------



## middie

egg... grapefruit


----------



## pdswife

grapefruit - Two slices of toast


----------



## middie

toast... toaster strudel


----------



## pdswife

toaster strudel - large ripe tomatoes


----------



## middie

tomatoes... sake


----------



## cara

middie was faster ;o)


----------



## middie

pesto... olive


----------



## cara

sake - erdbeerkuchen


----------



## middie

erdbeerkuchen... navel orange


----------



## cara

navel orange - erdbeermarmelade (so much easier in german..... )


----------



## middie

erdbeermarmelade... egg roll


----------



## cara

egg roll - lasagna


----------



## middie

lasagna... artichoke


----------



## cara

artichoke - english mince sauce


----------



## kimbaby

sauce-english muffin


----------



## pdswife

English muffin - noodles with beef broth


----------



## kimbaby

broth-ham and cheese wrap


----------



## pdswife

cheese wrap - pigs in a blanket


----------



## kimbaby

blanket-tuna casserole


----------



## pdswife

Tuna casserole -  Egg whites beaten and baked


----------



## kimbaby

baked-deviled eggs


----------



## Lilanne

eggs-spaghetti and meatballs


----------



## pdswife

deviled eggs - salad with fresh a mushroom


----------



## kimbaby

mushroom-mac and cheese


----------



## liketobake

mac and cheese-->*escargot*


----------



## middie

*T*arragon..............


----------



## liketobake

*T*arragon---> *noodles..............*


----------



## BigDog

liketobake said:
			
		

> *T*arragon---> *noodles..............*


 
Scallops .


----------



## pdswife

scallops - sloppy Joes


----------



## liketobake

sloppy Joes---> *shish kebob*


----------



## pdswife

Shish Kebob - banana pudding


----------



## middie

Gravy...........................


----------



## liketobake

Gravy---> *Yams...........................*


----------



## BigDog

stroganoff

(sp?)


----------



## middie

Fennel.........


----------



## pdswife

Lettuce wrap


----------



## kimbaby

peanuts........................


----------



## luckytrim

gelatin---- naval orange


----------



## Michelemarie

naval orange - egg drop soup


----------



## mudbug

egg drop soup - pierogies


----------



## middie

spaghetti........


----------



## kadesma

_spaghetti-icing_

_kadesma _


----------



## middie

goat cheese


----------



## luckytrim

Earl Grey Tea


----------



## kimbaby

Applesauce


----------



## liketobake

Applesauce---> *enchilada*


----------



## middie

apricot...........


----------



## pdswife

apricot -

Tomato soup


----------



## kimbaby

peanut butter cookie


----------



## vyapti

peanut butter cookie - elephant ears


----------



## kimbaby

sausage gravy


----------



## middie

yellow squash


----------



## kimbaby

Hamburger Helper


----------



## mudbug

roasted garlic


----------



## vyapti

chardonnay


----------



## Piccolina

yellow wax beans


----------



## kadesma

_Sopressata_


_kadesma_


----------



## Piccolina

Sopressata = abalone


----------



## vyapti

abalone - eggplant


----------



## Piccolina

egg plant = tuna sandwich


----------



## vyapti

tuna sandwich - hummus


----------



## Piccolina

Hummus = Swedish meatballs


----------



## kimbaby

Squash Casserole


----------



## Piccolina

Squash casserole = egg salad sandwich


----------



## liketobake

egg salad sandwich-->* Ham*


----------



## Piccolina

Ham = mint


----------



## liketobake

mint--> *tapioca pudding*

* *


----------



## Piccolina

Tapioca pudding = German potato salad


----------



## liketobake

German potato salad ----> *danish*


----------



## Trip

danish - hamburger


----------



## liketobake

hamburger---> *risotto*

* *


----------



## middie

risotto... orzo


----------



## kimbaby

Oreo Cookie


----------



## vyapti

oreo cookie - elephant ears


----------



## middie

succotash....


----------



## kimbaby

hot dog..............


----------



## middie

grapefruit


----------



## vyapti

grapefruit - taco


----------



## middie

olive oil......


----------



## Toots

olive oil......linguine


----------



## liketobake

linguine--->English Toffee


----------



## vyapti

English Toffee - eery


----------



## DesertRose

eery - yesterday


----------



## vyapti

vyapti said:
			
		

> English Toffee - eery


oops, wrong game

yesterday - yams


----------



## liketobake

yams---> spaghetti


----------



## middie

ice cream cone


----------



## pdswife

Ice cream cone -  English Breakfast tea.


----------



## liketobake

English Breakfast tea----> *apple pie*


----------



## vyapti

apple pie - esgargot


----------



## liketobake

esgargot---> *tuna*


----------



## rickell

tuna-apple sauce


----------



## middie

endive salad


----------



## liketobake

endive salad---> *dates*


----------



## middie

sugar cookie


----------



## liketobake

sugar cookie---> *easter egg*


----------



## pdswife

Easter egg - Greek salad


----------



## middie

deep dish pizza


----------



## liketobake

oh no you just made me hungry 


deep dish pizza---> *asparagus *


----------



## middie

sorry liketobake

soup


----------



## liketobake

soup----> *poutine*


----------



## kimbaby

eggs over easy


----------



## liketobake

easy---> *yams*


----------



## nikkiev

yams ~ spaghetti


----------



## beaulana2

spaghetti ------ icing


----------



## Piccolina

Icing = guacamole


----------



## middie

escargot........


----------



## liketobake

escargot---> tocos


----------



## middie

sweet and sour chicken


----------



## TATTRAT

sweet and sour chicken----->NachoS


----------



## BakersDozen

How about....

squid


----------



## middie

donuts !!!  ( sorry it's been a loooooooooong day at work )


----------



## kimbaby

salmon....................


----------



## middie

nectarine....


----------



## southerncooker

nectarine.... eggplant


----------



## Piccolina

eggplant = tagine


----------



## kimbaby

eclair...............


----------



## jkath

eclair..........rhubarb


----------



## Piccolina

Rhubarb = blueberries


----------



## Trip

blueberries - stew


----------



## jkath

stew.......worcestershire sauce


----------



## middie

sauce.. egg roll


----------



## jkath

egg roll..........lemon


----------



## middie

lemon...new york strip steak


----------



## jkath

new york strip steak..........kahlua


----------



## middie

kahlua... ambrosia


----------



## Piccolina

ambrosia = almond


----------



## middie

almond... double cheeseburger


----------



## cara

double cheeseburger - rigatoni spinachi


----------



## TATTRAT

IntermizzO


----------



## unmuzzleme

intermizzo---Onion rings


----------



## erinmself

union rings---sundried tomatoes


----------



## Eagle Eye

Sundried tomatoes - Strawberries

The perfect adjunct for summer wherever it's happening


----------



## middie

strawberries... salibury steak


----------



## digigirl

salisbury steak......kumquat


----------



## Piccolina

Kumquat = thompson grapes


----------



## middie

grapes... strudel


----------



## mrsmac

Streudel - Lemon Meringue Pie


----------



## middie

pie... egg


----------



## mrsmac

egg -  ganache


----------



## erinmself

ganache--- enchiladas


----------



## cara

enchiladas - sour cream


----------



## middie

sour cream... meatloaf


----------



## liketobake

meatloaf-----> *focaccia bread*


----------



## middie

bread... dumpling


----------



## mrsmac

Dumpling -  grapefruit


----------



## digigirl

grapefruit....tiramisu


----------



## Piccolina

tiramisu = upside down cake


----------



## digigirl

upside down cake....edamame


----------



## vagriller

edamame-espagnole


----------



## cara

espagnole - eel


----------



## pdswife

eel - Large pizza!


----------



## liketobake

Large Pizza -----> *apricot*


http://www.cookingforums.net/


----------



## Piccolina

Apricot = tuna salad sandwich


----------



## crewsk

tuna salad sandwich = hamburger


----------



## Banana Brain

crewsk said:
			
		

> tuna salad sandwich = hamburger


hamburger = ricearoni


----------



## Piccolina

Ricearoni = ice cream float


----------



## middie

float...twice baked poatato


----------



## Piccolina

Twice baked potato (love them!) = Oreos


(Hi Middie, how are you today? )


----------



## AriesGirl71

Oreos-Strawberry Shortcake


----------



## middie

shortcake... eggplant 

(hi picco ! i'm fine how are you ?)


----------



## erinmself

eggplant---tomato soup


----------



## Bo0pY

tomato soup ----------pecan pie


----------



## liketobake

pecan pie----> *English Breakfast Tea*
http://www.cookingforums.net/


----------



## AriesGirl71

apple crisp----mississippi mud cake


----------



## Trip

mississippi mud cake - english toffee


----------



## Banana Brain

english toffee- egg salad


----------



## BakersDozen

eeg salad  - dreamcicle pie


----------



## jkath

dreamcicle pie.........escargot


----------



## crewsk

escargot........taco salad


----------



## middie

salad... double stuff oreos


----------



## VeraBlue

double stuff oreos - steak au poirve


----------



## Piccolina

steak au poirve = English muffin


----------



## mrsmac

English muffin  -  Neenish tart


----------



## Piccolina

Neenish tart = tomato salad


----------



## Half Baked

tomato salad - Devonshire cream


----------



## mudbug

Devonshire cream - more Devonshire cream


----------



## kadesma

_more Devonshire Cream-Mincemeat_

_kadesma_


----------



## Half Baked

mincemeat - tilapia


----------



## middie

tilapia... apple butter


----------



## kadesma

_apple butter-rhubarb _
_kadesma_


----------



## Half Baked

_rhubarb - bacon_


----------



## jkath

bacon.......near beer


----------



## Half Baked

near beer - raspberries


----------



## kadesma

_Raspberries-scones_

_kadesma _


----------



## Half Baked

scones - strawberries


----------



## kadesma

_strawberries-spanish rice_

_kadesma _


----------



## mudbug

spanish rice - Eggs over easy


----------



## kadesma

_eggs over easy-yams _

_kadesma_


----------



## Half Baked

yams - sauerkraut


----------



## kadesma

_sauerkraut-trout_

_kadesma _


----------



## TATTRAT

trout=Tripe


----------



## Half Baked

tripe - enoki mushroom


----------



## mrsmac

tripe - egg sandwich


----------



## middie

sandwich... horseradish


----------



## kadesma

_horseradish-honey_

_kadesma _


----------



## TATTRAT

Honey-Yakitorri


----------



## kadesma

_yakatori-iceberg (lettuce)_


_kadesma _


----------



## TATTRAT

Iceburg-Gherkin


----------



## middie

gherkin... noodle


----------



## TATTRAT

noodle-Enoki Mushroom


----------



## middie

mushroom... manicotti


----------



## kadesma

_Manacotti-ice cream_


_kadesma_


----------



## Piccolina

Ice cream = Milky Way (Chocolate) Bar


----------



## Half Baked

Milky Way (Chocolate) Bar - raisins


----------



## Piccolina

Raisins = spinach


----------



## Half Baked

spinach - hot dogs


----------



## Piccolina

Hot dogs = Sweet and sour pork


----------



## middie

pork... kale........


----------



## Half Baked

Kale - Eel


----------



## mrsmac

Eel-  Lentil stew


----------



## mudbug

lentil stew (yum!) - wishbone


----------



## middie

stew... waffles


----------



## Half Baked

waffles - stroganoff


----------



## mudbug

throwdown between middie and mud!

waffles - syrup
wishbone - eggnog


----------



## mrsmac

eggnog - eggs benedict


----------



## Trip

eggs benedict - turnip


----------



## kimbaby

turnip=pancake


----------



## ChefJune

pancake -- eggplant!


----------



## middie

eggplant... turkey


----------



## vagriller

turkey - yak


----------



## goboenomo

*Last Letter Food Game*

Ok, so the point of this one is you gotta name a food that starts with the last letter of the one before.
It can be a food, or a dish name.
Ignore plurals

I'll start of course....


onion ring


EDIT NOTE: Merged Gobo's thread into the existing one.


----------



## Dove

Greens or green beans


----------



## goboenomo

nacho is the word


----------



## pdswife

Onion.....


----------



## goboenomo

n >>> nougat


----------



## SilverBlue

nougat > tortilla (I hope this is the right spelling)


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS

Anchovy......


----------



## VeraBlue

anchovy - yak


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS

Yak - Kebab


----------



## Reanie525i

Kebob - Bacon


----------



## boufa06

Bacon - Nanjing duck


----------



## cara

Nanjing duck - kebap


----------



## boufa06

kebap - pita


----------



## cara

pita - turkey


----------



## Reanie525i

turkey - yams


----------



## BreezyCooking

yams - meatballs


----------



## Stinker

meatballs - squid


----------



## middie

squid... donut


----------



## goboenomo

doughnut >>> police


----------



## mrsmac

goboenomo said:
			
		

> doughnut >>> police


I have never eaten police!!! How would you cook them???


----------



## goboenomo

hahah
wrong one
i thought i clicked on the word game

i also forgot police isn't an acquired taste outside of Canada.


doughnuts >>> cookies


----------



## boufa06

goboenomo said:
			
		

> hahah
> wrong one
> i thought i clicked on the word game
> 
> i also forgot police isn't an acquired taste outside of Canada.
> 
> doughnuts >>> cookies


Hey Gobo, you are supposed to start with the last letter of the previous word!


----------



## bullseye

donut - tiramisu


----------



## boufa06

tiramisu - unagi


----------



## bullseye

unagi - ika


----------



## boufa06

ika - almonds


----------



## bullseye

almonds - squid


----------



## boufa06

squid - dill


----------



## bullseye

dill - langostino


----------



## boufa06

langostino - osso bucco


----------



## bullseye

osso bucco - orzo


----------



## boufa06

orzo - oxtail stew


----------



## bullseye

oxtail stew - wiener schnitzel


----------



## boufa06

wiener schnitzel - linguine


----------



## bullseye

linguine - eggplant


----------



## boufa06

eggplant - Tzatziki


----------



## bullseye

Tzatziki - Italian meatball


----------



## boufa06

Italian meatball -  Langue de chat


----------



## bullseye

Langue de chat - tortellini


----------



## boufa06

tortellini - Irish soda bread


----------



## bullseye

Irish soda bread - demiglace


----------



## boufa06

demiglace - eggnog


----------



## goboenomo

eggnog >>> gnocchi


----------



## PytnPlace

eggnog - ice cream


----------



## bullseye

ice cream - mirepoix


----------



## goboenomo

mirepoix >>> Xavier


----------



## bullseye

Xavier - remoulade


----------



## goboenomo

remoulade >>> eggplant


----------



## bullseye

eggplant - tomato


----------



## goboenomo

tomato >>> oregano


----------



## Stinker

oregano - olives


----------



## goboenomo

olives >>> salmon


----------



## boufa06

salmon - New England clam chowder


----------



## goboenomo

chowder >>> rouladin


----------



## boufa06

rouladin - Napolitana


----------



## goboenomo

napolitana >>> avacado


----------



## boufa06

avocado - okra


----------



## goboenomo

okra >>> antijito


----------



## boufa06

antijito - omelette


----------



## goboenomo

omelette >>> escargot


----------



## boufa06

escargot - torte


----------



## goboenomo

torte >>>  escarole


----------



## boufa06

escarole - eggah


----------



## goboenomo

eggah >>> halibut


----------



## boufa06

halibut - tiramisu


----------



## goboenomo

tiramisu >>> uclapitus


----------



## boufa06

uclapitus - sorrel


----------



## berrytarts

ucalytypus  - salmon


----------



## goboenomo

Wait... so how do you spell it?


----------



## boufa06

Gobo, please continue from my word


----------



## berrytarts

Hi boufa6 and gobo,

This is fun, sorry, you beat me to it!


----------



## goboenomo

I just wasn't sure which one of you spelt it right. Did I spell it wrong?


sorrel >>> linguini


----------



## berrytarts

linguini - inari


----------



## boufa06

berrytarts said:
			
		

> Hi boufa6 and gobo,
> 
> This is fun, sorry, you beat me to it!


Berry, it's first come first serve basis. Anyway, if this happens again, just delete your word and continue from there.


----------



## goboenomo

inari >>> iceburg lettuce


----------



## berrytarts

Hi boufa06, will do, thnx..


----------



## boufa06

iceberg lettuce - endive


----------



## goboenomo

endive >>> empanadas


----------



## berrytarts

enive - escarole


----------



## berrytarts

empanadas - soup


----------



## cnkymnky

iceberg lettuce/ eggplant


----------



## cnkymnky

wow im slow...sorry...lol


----------



## goboenomo

soup >>> sweet pea


----------



## berrytarts

sweet pea - asparagus


----------



## cnkymnky

asparagus/saltine crackers


----------



## boufa06

saltine crackers - silken tofu


----------



## goboenomo

saltine crackers >>> sugared orange peels


----------



## cnkymnky

elephant ears


----------



## berrytarts

silen tofu - undone


----------



## boufa06

sugared orange peels - silken tofu (reinstating)


----------



## goboenomo

silken tofu >>> uni


----------



## berrytarts

uni - icing


----------



## goboenomo

icing >>> grapes


----------



## berrytarts

grapes - salad


----------



## goboenomo

salad >>> dark chocolate


----------



## berrytarts

dark chocolate - eclair


----------



## boufa06

eclair - raisin


----------



## berrytarts

raisin - nut


----------



## goboenomo

nut >>> tomato


----------



## boufa06

tomato - ostrich meat


----------



## berrytarts

ostrich meat - t.v. dinners


----------



## goboenomo

t.v. dinners >>> sweet potato


----------



## boufa06

t.v. dinners - sole


----------



## berrytarts

sole - eggplant


----------



## goboenomo

eggplant >>> turnip


----------



## berrytarts

turnip - patty pan


----------



## goboenomo

patty pan >>> nougat


----------



## berrytarts

nougat - tea


----------



## goboenomo

tea >>> ancho quesadilla


----------



## boufa06

acho quesadilla - apple


----------



## goboenomo

apple >>>  ebi


----------



## berrytarts

ebi- instant coffee


----------



## boufa06

instant coffee - eggnog


----------



## berrytarts

eggnog - graham crackers


----------



## boufa06

graham crackers - salami


----------



## berrytarts

salami - ice cream


----------



## boufa06

ice cream - mashed potatoes


----------



## berrytarts

mashed potatoes - spaghettini


----------



## boufa06

spaghettini - Indian curry


----------



## berrytarts

Indian curry - yams


----------



## boufa06

yams - Singapore Fried Rice


----------



## berrytarts

Singapore fied rice - egg omelet


----------



## boufa06

egg omelet - tamarind


----------



## berrytarts

tamarind - dolma


----------



## pdswife

dolma - apple tart


----------



## boufa06

apple tart - tangerine


----------



## berrytarts

apple tart - tripe


----------



## pdswife

Tripe - eggplant


----------



## boufa06

eggplant - Tzatziki


----------



## berrytarts

Tzatziki - ice milk


----------



## boufa06

ice milk - kibbie


----------



## berrytarts

kibbie - enchilada


----------



## boufa06

enchilada - asparagus


----------



## berrytarts

asparagus - straw mushroom


----------



## goboenomo

straw mushroom >>> moon pie


----------



## berrytarts

moon pie - elk


----------



## goboenomo

elk >>> ketchup


----------



## berrytarts

ketchup - pumpkin


----------



## boufa06

pumpkin - nori


----------



## goboenomo

pumpkin >>> nutella


----------



## VeraBlue

nori - icing


----------



## goboenomo

icing >>> gouda cheese


----------



## sattie

gouda cheese >>>>> egg plant


----------



## berrytarts

eggplant - thai peppers


----------



## goboenomo

thai peppers >>> souvlaki


----------



## middie

souvlaki... ice cream


----------



## goboenomo

ice cream >>> meatball


----------



## berrytarts

meatball - lomi lomi


----------



## goboenomo

lomi lomi >>> instant oatmeal


----------



## berrytarts

instant oatmeal - lemonade


----------



## goboenomo

lemonade >>> egg roll


----------



## berrytarts

egg roll - lemon meringue pie


----------



## goboenomo

lemon meringue pie >>> elderberries


----------



## cnkymnky

elderberries/strawberries


----------



## goboenomo

strawberries >>> seeds


----------



## cnkymnky

seeds/sage


----------



## berrytarts

sage - edimame


----------



## boufa06

ediname - Ergolavi


----------



## berrytarts

Ergolavi - iceberg lettuce


----------



## goboenomo

iceburg lettuce >>> egg


----------



## berrytarts

Last one for the nite here too:

egg - gourd


----------



## goboenomo

gourd >>> doughnut


----------



## boufa06

doughnut - tamales

Goodnight berrytarts!  Sweet dreams!


----------



## goboenomo

tamales >>> shrimp
I'm going to bed too.
it's 2:36 am and I have to work tomorrow... ON MY DAY OFF OF SCHOOL ...


----------



## boufa06

shrimp - pastitsio


----------



## boufa06

Goodnight Gobo!  Hope you catch some good sleep!!


----------



## goboenomo

I always do. 

pastitsio >>> orange


----------



## goboenomo

1234 posts.... just before I go to bed.


----------



## boufa06

orange - eggless cake

You can make it 1235!


----------



## goboenomo

i was on my way to bed, and i got 4 emails from dc at once, so i came and looked.
I'll do it just for you

eggless cake >>>  egg drop soup


----------



## boufa06

egg drop soup - pancake (for your breakfast tomorrow!)


----------



## goboenomo

I'm flossing and brushing my teeth, so youve got about 6 or 7 more minutes. :P
I dont eat breakfast


pancake >>> egg salad sandwich


----------



## boufa06

egg salad sandwich - ham


----------



## goboenomo

ham >>> marachino cherry


----------



## boufa06

marachino cherry - yule log


----------



## goboenomo

going to bed for real now. night \/

yule log >>> green pepper


----------



## boufa06

green pepper - Rosti


----------



## middie

Rosti... Italian Bread


----------



## berrytarts

Italian Bread -dip


----------



## bullseye

dip - pastry


----------



## boufa06

pastry - yellow squash


----------



## Reanie525i

yellow squash - horseradish


----------



## boufa06

horseradish - ham hock


----------



## Reanie525i

ham hock - kiwi


----------



## Stinker

kiwi - italian sauage


----------



## Reanie525i

italian sausage - eggplant


----------



## middie

eggplant... torte


----------



## bullseye

torte - escargot


----------



## berrytarts

escargot - tortellini


----------



## bullseye

tortellini - icing


----------



## berrytarts

icing - ganache


----------



## bullseye

ganache - eel


----------



## berrytarts

eel - linguini


----------



## bullseye

linguini - involtini


----------



## berrytarts

involtini - icee


----------



## bullseye

icee - Edam


----------



## berrytarts

Hi Bulleye,

We're really goin' huh

Edam - mashed potatoes


----------



## bullseye

Yes we are!

mashed potatoes - sweet potato


----------



## berrytarts

sweet potato - orange sherbert


----------



## bullseye

orange sherbert - tarte tatin


----------



## berrytarts

tarte tatin - nori


----------



## bullseye

nori - isinglass


----------



## berrytarts

isinglass - strawberry


----------



## bullseye

strawberry - yoghurt


----------



## berrytarts

yogurt - timpani


----------



## bullseye

Aargh! Another "I"

timpani - Irish stew


----------



## berrytarts

Hi Bullseye

That was a great one!!..i's and e's are real stumpers for me

Irish stew - watermelon


----------



## Half Baked

watermelon - nuts

We haven't played this in awhile...thanks for bumping it up!


----------



## berrytarts

nuts - salametti


----------



## bullseye

And yet you did it again!

salametti - iplermagronen


----------



## sebie

iplermagronen -> Nutella


----------



## bullseye

Nutella - asparagus


----------



## goboenomo

asparagus >>> salami

finally home from work. :P


----------



## berrytarts

salami - irish soda bread


----------



## goboenomo

irish soda bread >>> dark turkey


----------



## Half Baked

dark turkey - yams


----------



## goboenomo

yams >>> soup


----------



## berrytarts

soup - prime rib


----------



## goboenomo

prime rib >>> beef


----------



## berrytarts

beef - steak


----------



## goboenomo

wrong game again... this is the food game.
Gotta use f

beef


----------



## berrytarts

oops, slap slap!!..ok: beef - fructose


----------



## Half Baked

fructose - sugar


----------



## goboenomo

sugar >>> risotto


----------



## berrytarts

risotto - octopus


----------



## goboenomo

octopus >>> sandwich


----------



## berrytarts

sandwich - ham hocks


----------



## goboenomo

ham hocks >>> squash


----------



## berrytarts

squash - hearty stew


----------



## Half Baked

hearty stew - wasabi


----------



## goboenomo

wasabi >>> italian sausage


----------



## Essiebunny

edamame - endive


----------



## goboenomo

endive >>>  emu


----------



## boufa06

emu - unagi


----------



## goboenomo

unagi >>> icing sugar


----------



## boufa06

icing sugar - rubarb


----------



## goboenomo

rubarb >>> beef jerky


----------



## boufa06

beef jerky - yam pudding


----------



## goboenomo

yam pudding >>> graham cracker


----------



## boufa06

graham cracker - rice pudding


----------



## goboenomo

rice pudding >>> gouda


----------



## boufa06

gouda - aggourodomatosalata (tomato cucumber salad)


----------



## goboenomo

aggourodomatosalata >>> apple


----------



## boufa06

apple - eclairs


----------



## goboenomo

eclairs >>> seaweed


----------



## boufa06

seaweed - dim sum (Chinese hor's deouvres)


----------



## goboenomo

dim sum >>> mandarines


----------



## boufa06

mandarines - Singapore pepper crab


----------



## goboenomo

singapore pepper crab >>> blue cheese


----------



## boufa06

blue cheese - eel


----------



## goboenomo

eel >>> lemon

I'm going to bed. I have school and then work tomorrow.


----------



## boufa06

lemon - nori sheets


----------



## VeraBlue

nori sheet - turnip


----------



## boufa06

turnip - pana cotta


----------



## bullseye

pana cotta - artichoke


----------



## boufa06

artichoke - Easter egg


----------



## berrytarts

Easter egg - goulash


----------



## boufa06

goulash - hash brown


----------



## berrytarts

hash brown - nasturtians
*
*


----------



## boufa06

nasturtians - souffles


----------



## goboenomo

souffles >>> sour cream


----------



## berrytarts

sour cream - mushroom soup


----------



## goboenomo

mushroom soup >>> potato


----------



## fairyprincess

Potato - Oranges


----------



## goboenomo

oranges >>> sushi


----------



## berrytarts

sushi - Indian corn


----------



## bullseye

Indian corn - nachos


----------



## berrytarts

nachos - soy sauce


----------



## bullseye

soy sauce - egg roll


----------



## goboenomo

egg roll >>> lunchmeat


----------



## bullseye

lunchmeat - turkey


----------



## JDP

turkey - yucca


----------



## bullseye

yucca - abalone


----------



## goboenomo

abalone >>> english muffin


----------



## bullseye

english muffin - Neufchatel


----------



## goboenomo

Neufchatel >>> lambchop


----------



## bullseye

lambchop - pizza


----------



## berrytarts

lambchop - poppy seeds


----------



## goboenomo

poppy seeds >>> sauerkraut


----------



## bullseye

sauerkraut - tabbouleh


----------



## goboenomo

tabbouleh >>> ham


----------



## berrytarts

ham - maize


----------



## goboenomo

maize >>> eclare


----------



## berrytarts

we're going in circles!!

eclaire - eel


----------



## bullseye

eel - linzertorte


----------



## goboenomo

linzertorte >>> egg sandwhich


----------



## berrytarts

linzertorte - egg white


----------



## berrytarts

gobo, you beat me!
sandwich - hazelnut torte


----------



## bullseye

egg white - elderberry


----------



## berrytarts

elderberry - yellow squash


----------



## bullseye

yellow squash - hummus


----------



## goboenomo

hummus >>> sour dough bread


----------



## bullseye

sour dough bread - dolma


----------



## goboenomo

dolma >>> angus beef


----------



## Reanie525i

angus beef - steak


----------



## goboenomo

steak >>> kentucky fried chicken


----------



## boufa06

Kentucky fried chicken - Noel Christmas cake


----------



## berrytarts

Noel Christmas cake - eggnog


----------



## boufa06

eggnog - gingerbread


----------



## berrytarts

gingerbread - dates


----------



## goboenomo

dates >>> salad


----------



## boufa06

salad - duck


----------



## goboenomo

duck >>> kit kat bar


----------



## boufa06

kit kat bar -  roulades


----------



## goboenomo

roulades >>> shitake mushrooms


----------



## boufa06

shitake mushrooms - sandwich


----------



## goboenomo

sandwhich >>> ham and swiss club


----------



## berrytarts

ham and swiss club - bread


----------



## goboenomo

bread >>> dorito


----------



## boufa06

dorito - oxtail stew


----------



## middie

stew... water chestnut


----------



## boufa06

water chestnut - tuna


----------



## YT2095

Tuna - Casserole.


----------



## boufa06

YT2095 said:
			
		

> Tuna - Casserole.


YT, your word should start with the last letter which is 'a.'


----------



## YT2095

Well spotted! Sorry each.

Tuna - Alphabet Spaghetti


----------



## boufa06

alphabet spaghetti - icing


----------



## Barb L.

Gingerbread


----------



## boufa06

gingerbread - dolmades


----------



## miniman

dolmades - sausage patty


----------



## boufa06

sausage patty - yam pudding


----------



## YT2095

Pudding - Garam masala


----------



## miniman

Garam masala - aniseed


----------



## boufa06

aniseed - dill


----------



## YT2095

Dill - Lemon Chicken


----------



## boufa06

lemon chicken - nutty cheese balls


----------



## YT2095

Balls - Seriously Superb Salsa


----------



## boufa06

salsa - almond


----------



## Half Baked

almond - divinity


----------



## boufa06

divinity - young corns


----------



## YT2095

corns-Soba Noodles


----------



## boufa06

Soba noodles - Singapore chicken rice


----------



## YT2095

Rice - Endive


----------



## boufa06

endive - Easter bunny


----------



## Half Baked

Easter bunny - yam


----------



## boufa06

yam - meringues


----------



## Half Baked

meringues - sandwich


----------



## boufa06

sandwich - hot dog


----------



## berrytarts

hot dog - dim sum


----------



## Half Baked

sim sum - marinade


----------



## berrytarts

marinade - egg wash


----------



## YT2095

wash - Habenero


----------



## berrytarts

Habenero - olives


----------



## Half Baked

olives - salad


----------



## berrytarts

salad - dehydrated mushrooms


----------



## goboenomo

dehydrated mushrooms >>> sucker (lollipop)


----------



## berrytarts

sucker (lollipop) - papaya


----------



## boufa06

papaya - angelica


----------



## Reanie525i

angelica -artichioke


----------



## boufa06

artichoke - egg drop


----------



## YT2095

eggdrop - pistachio


----------



## boufa06

pistachio - oats


----------



## YT2095

Oats - semolina(sp?)  I know it ends in `A` though


----------



## crewsk

semolina- asparagus


----------



## boufa06

asparagus - scones


----------



## crewsk

scones- soup


----------



## boufa06

soup - pineapple


----------



## crewsk

pineapple- eggplant


----------



## YT2095

eggplant - Tortellini


----------



## boufa06

tortelllini - icing sugar


----------



## crewsk

icing sugar- raspberry


----------



## boufa06

raspberry - Yorkshire pudding


----------



## crewsk

Yorkshire pudding- grey salt


----------



## boufa06

grey salt - tamarind


----------



## Reanie525i

tamarind -date


----------



## berrytarts

date -egg white


----------



## goboenomo

egg white >>> emu meat


----------



## berrytarts

emu meat - tilapia


----------



## goboenomo

tilapia >>> apricot


----------



## berrytarts

apricot - tapa


----------



## goboenomo

tapa >>> armadillo meat


----------



## Half Baked

armadillo meat - tostado


----------



## goboenomo

tostados >>> syrup


----------



## Half Baked

syrup - pomagranite


----------



## goboenomo

pomagranite >>> egg roll


----------



## berrytarts

egg roll - lemon wedge


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

lemon wedge > lemonade


----------



## goboenomo

wrong game sushi :P
you gotta use that last letter of his to begin your new food


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

oh  Ummmmmm.....
lemon wedge > eel
HA! I nailed it!


----------



## goboenomo

Haha.. you did... but that one has been used before. :P
Doesn't matter, eventually we'll run out of foods and there will be 
triples a plenty.

eel >>> lime


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

ANOTHER 'E'?  

lime > escargot


----------



## goboenomo

escargot >>> truffles

i know... e's are annoying


----------



## bullseye

truffles - saltines


----------



## goboenomo

saltines >>> sardines :P


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

sardines > smoked salmon


----------



## bullseye

smoked salmon - nage


----------



## berrytarts

nage - egg and ham


----------



## goboenomo

egg and ham >>> macaroni


----------



## bullseye

egg and ham - mascarpone


----------



## berrytarts

marscapone - egg beater


----------



## goboenomo

thanks for skipping me:P

egg beater >>> roast


----------



## bullseye

roast - taco


----------



## goboenomo

taco >>> onion


----------



## bullseye

onion - nonpareil


----------



## goboenomo

nonpareil >>> lasagna


----------



## bullseye

lasagna - Asiago


----------



## goboenomo

asagio >>> olive


----------



## berrytarts

olive - eggplant mousaka


----------



## bullseye

olive - eggnog


----------



## berrytarts

eggnog - gouda


----------



## bullseye

gouda - alligator


----------



## goboenomo

alligator >>> rustic salmon


----------



## berrytarts

rustic salmon - nougat


----------



## bullseye

nougat - T-bone steak

(OMG, I was just typing in nougat!)


----------



## berrytarts

t-bone steak - kakamochi


----------



## goboenomo

kakamochi >>> iced tea


----------



## bullseye

iced tea - albalone


----------



## berrytarts

abalone - egg yolks


----------



## goboenomo

egg yolks >>> sugar pop


----------



## bullseye

sugar pop - peanut


----------



## goboenomo

peanut >>> tobasco


----------



## bullseye

tobasco - octopus


----------



## goboenomo

octopus >>> salt


----------



## StirBlue

salt - turkey


----------



## bullseye

salt - tabasco


----------



## berrytarts

tabasco -omelet


----------



## bullseye

omelet - tamari


----------



## goboenomo

omelet >>> turnip


----------



## boufa06

turnip - pana cotta


----------



## berrytarts

turnip - pumpkin soup


----------



## goboenomo

pumpkin soup >>> pasta


----------



## berrytarts

pasta - ambrosia


----------



## boufa06

ambrosia - apples


----------



## berrytarts

apples - soup


----------



## goboenomo

soup >>> pear


----------



## berrytarts

pear - reeses pieces


----------



## goboenomo

reeses pieces >>> super peanut butter balls (the ones that i made)


----------



## bullseye

super peanut butter balls - snapper


----------



## berrytarts

super peanut balls - sweet


----------



## boufa06

snapper - roast duck


----------



## goboenomo

snapper >>> risotto


----------



## berrytarts

risotto - olive loaf


----------



## bullseye

olive loaf -frittata


----------



## boufa06

frittata - angel cake


----------



## berrytarts

frittata - anise


----------



## bullseye

anise - espresso


----------



## berrytarts

espresso - orange marmalade


----------



## boufa06

orange marmalade - eggah


----------



## bullseye

eggah - haggis


----------



## berrytarts

haggis - sardine


----------



## bullseye

sardine - estouffade


----------



## goboenomo

sardine >>> eggplant


----------



## bullseye

goboenomo said:
			
		

> sardine >>> eggplant


Lightning fingers, eh?


----------



## berrytarts

estouffade -egg poached


----------



## bullseye

egg poached - dorito


----------



## berrytarts

dorito - oreos


----------



## bullseye

oreos - sacharine


----------



## berrytarts

sacharine - eggs scrambled


----------



## bullseye

eggs scrambled - duck


----------



## berrytarts

duck - koulurakia


----------



## goboenomo

duck >>> kielbasa


----------



## boufa06

kielbasa - Arni Kleftiko


----------



## bullseye

Arni Kleftiko - orzo


----------



## berrytarts

orzo -okra


----------



## boufa06

okra - apricot


----------



## berrytarts

apricot - tea


----------



## bullseye

apricot - tangerine


----------



## goboenomo

apricot >>> twix


----------



## boufa06

twix - xanthan gum


----------



## goboenomo

xanthan gum >>> marachino cherry


----------



## bullseye

xanthan gum - macadamia


----------



## berrytarts

marachino cherry - yellow cake


----------



## boufa06

yellow cake - eggless cake


----------



## YT2095

cake - Enchiladas


----------



## boufa06

Enchiladas - spinach


----------



## kimbaby

spinach-quiche


----------



## boufa06

kimbaby said:
			
		

> spinach-quiche


Please use the last letter of the word which is 'h'.  This is the rule of the game unlike the word game. Thanks


----------



## kimbaby

oops I forgot what game I was in...
ok how about

*Hamburger*


----------



## Barb L.

hamburger - raisin


----------



## miniman

rasiin - new potato


----------



## YT2095

potato - Oxtail soup


----------



## Reanie525i

Oxtail soup - papaya


----------



## boufa06

papaya - apricot


----------



## YT2095

apricot - tart

I love apricot tarts too, and preserves Mega-Yummy!


----------



## boufa06

tart - tapioca
(how about tapioca pudding?)


----------



## bullseye

tapioca - acorn squash


----------



## Half Baked

acorn squash - hasenpfeffer


----------



## middie

hasenpfeffer... rye bread


----------



## babyhuggies

deep fried oysters


----------



## goboenomo

deep fried oysters >>> sauted mushroom


----------



## boufa06

sauteed mushroom - mussel


----------



## goboenomo

mussel >>> lemon herb chicken


----------



## boufa06

lemon herb chicken - naan bread


----------



## goboenomo

naan bread >>> double burger


----------



## boufa06

double burger - rosti


----------



## goboenomo

rosti >>> indian food


----------



## boufa06

Indian food - dinner rolls


----------



## goboenomo

dinner rolls >>> saffron


----------



## boufa06

saffron - Normandy pheasant


----------



## goboenomo

Normandy pheasant >>> tomato soup


----------



## boufa06

tomato soup - paella


----------



## goboenomo

paella >>> amish bread


----------



## boufa06

amish bread - dip


----------



## goboenomo

dip >>> pudding

getting ready for bed.
10 more minutes.


----------



## mrsmac

pudding- goats cheese


----------



## miniman

goats cheese - escargot


----------



## YT2095

escargot - Tofu


----------



## Barb L.

Tofu - unleavened bread


----------



## YT2095

I thought I had you with the letter "U" I couldn`t think of anything other than Uranium 

Bread - Demerara


----------



## boufa06

Demerara - apricot nut loaf


----------



## kimbaby

Loaf=fudge


----------



## boufa06

fudge - eliopsomo (Greek olive bread)


----------



## Barb L.

YT2095 said:
			
		

> I thought I had you with the letter "U" I couldn`t think of anything other than Uranium
> 
> Bread - Demerara


 Lol, I had to go to the dictionary!  That was a toughy!!!


----------



## YT2095

boufa06 said:
			
		

> fudge - eliopsomo (Greek olive bread)


thnx for the tip-off

Eliopsomo- Olives


----------



## boufa06

olives - starfruit (you are most welcome YT!)


----------



## YT2095

starfruit - tiramasu(sp?)  the coffee thing with sponge cake


----------



## boufa06

tiramisu - upside down cake


----------



## YT2095

cake - eel


----------



## boufa06

eel - Lancashire hot-pot


----------



## YT2095

pot - toad in the hole


----------



## boufa06

toad in the hole - escarole


----------



## YT2095

escarole - Edam


----------



## boufa06

Edam - Manchego


----------



## YT2095

Manchego - Okra (bleeegh)


----------



## middie

Okra ( I'll second the bleeegh )... and raise you an apricot


----------



## luvcookin

apricot - taco salad


----------



## goboenomo

taco salad >>> deep fried nacho


----------



## luvcookin

deep fried nacho - oleo


----------



## boufa06

oleo - oats


----------



## luvcookin

oats - sesame seeds


----------



## boufa06

sesame seeds - sorrel


----------



## luvcookin

sorrel - lemon grass


----------



## boufa06

lemon grass - smoked salmon


----------



## luvcookin

smoked salmon - nutella


----------



## boufa06

nutella - apple strudel


----------



## Barb L.

Apple Strudel - latkes


----------



## luvcookin

latkes - salmon mousse


----------



## bullseye

salmon mousse - entrecote


----------



## mrsmac

entrecote- eggs benedict


----------



## luvcookin

eggs benedict - tomato aspic


----------



## boufa06

tomato aspic - cinnamon


----------



## Stinker

cinnamon - nutmeg


----------



## crewsk

nutmeg- graham cracker


----------



## Barb L.

Graham Cracker - rice pudding


----------



## boufa06

rice pudding - grapes


----------



## YT2095

grapes - sorgum(sp?) it`s a sugar thing


----------



## boufa06

sorgum - mint


----------



## luvcookin

mint - tamales


----------



## YT2095

tamales _ Sweet`n`sour


----------



## Katie H

Sweet 'n' Sour - rutabaga


----------



## YT2095

rutabaga - Anchovies


----------



## goboenomo

anchovies >>> souvlaki


----------



## Half Baked

souvlaki - innards


----------



## goboenomo

innards >>> sakki... saukki? however you spell it


----------



## mudbug

sake, gobo? (the Japenese rice wine)

eggs


----------



## Half Baked

eggs - spinach


----------



## goboenomo

mudbug said:
			
		

> sake, gobo? (the Japenese rice wine)
> 
> eggs




:P thank you.

spinach >>> hollandaise sauce


----------



## mrsmac

hollandaise sauce- extra virgin olive oil


----------



## luvcookin

extra virgin olive oil - brushetta


----------



## stargazer021

brushetta- artichokes


----------



## boufa06

artichokes - spinach


----------



## goboenomo

spinach >>> herring


----------



## boufa06

herring - gherkins


----------



## goboenomo

gherkins >>> sesame seed

dont get to play much today. I'm off to bed. I'm feeling pretty crappy. I was at school, then work, and then I baked with my mom. I have school in 5 hours, and I have to do the same thing again tomorrow... maybe not the baking.. I'm not sure yet. It'll be by Thursday at the lastest. Which means I'll have more picks for ya. I'm starting to feel a little sick.

Peace


----------



## boufa06

sesame seed - dolmades

What you're feeling is tiredness due to lack of sleep.  Yes I think it's a good idea to retire early.  Take a hot chocolate for some energy before you do that!


----------



## goboenomo

boufa06 said:
			
		

> sesame seed - dolmades
> 
> What you're feeling is tiredness due to lack of sleep.  Yes I think it's a good idea to retire early.  Take a hot chocolate for some energy before you do that!


I dont have alot of time for sleep. Usually I have school then work till about 11 or 12, and my buddy is always in my room so it takes longer to get to sleep. And just this weekend I worked 26 hours and on Saturday I accidentally left my alarm on from friday for school and couldn't get back to sleep. My girlfriend is coming home soon, and she's gonna come stay at my place. She likes to go to bed early and I can't let her go to sleep while I'm up on the computer. So that'll give me the extra boost I need to get to bed.


Oh yeah  
dolmades >>> sauted onion


----------



## boufa06

sauteed onion - nutty cheese balls

Of course, we ladies need our beauty sleep!


----------



## goboenomo

nutty cheese balls >>> sugar cookie

That makes sense.
Have a good night.


----------



## boufa06

sugar cookie - egg drop

Goodnight to you and goodmorning to me!


----------



## Barb L.

Egg Drop - Potato soup


----------



## crewsk

potato soup- pot stickers


----------



## boufa06

pot stickers - sumac


----------



## Loprraine

sumac - confit


----------



## crewsk

confit- tempura


----------



## YT2095

tempura - asafeotida


----------



## boufa06

asafeotida - Arni Yiouvetsi (Lamb with Orzo Pasta)


----------



## YT2095

what Boufa said - Ice cream


----------



## crewsk

ice cream- meatball


----------



## Reanie525i

meatball - langostino


----------



## crewsk

langostino- oyster


----------



## YT2095

Oyster - Rum Truffles


----------



## Half Baked

rum truffles - spinach


----------



## YT2095

spinach - hot crossed buns


----------



## goboenomo

hot crossed buns >>> sweetened coconut


----------



## YT2095

sweetened coconut - Tri-Gycerides


----------



## goboenomo

Tri-Gycerides >>> sugar cane


----------



## boufa06

sugar cane - Easter eggs


----------



## Half Baked

Easter eggs - spice


----------



## boufa06

spice - eggless cake


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

eggless cake>>>>EVOO


----------



## boufa06

EVOO - olives


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

olives>>>>sugar


----------



## joanne81

Sugar >>> Raisns


----------



## Half Baked

soup - parsley


----------



## kimbaby

yogurt......


----------



## boufa06

yoghurt - tofu


----------



## Katie H

tofu - ugly fruit


----------



## boufa06

ugly fruit - tomatoes (By the way, what is ugly fruit?)


----------



## Stinker

ugly fruit - tarragon


----------



## middie

tomatoes... sugar


----------



## boufa06

sugar - rosti


----------



## goboenomo

rosti >>> ice cream


----------



## middie

ice cream... mandarin orange


----------



## goboenomo

mandarin orange >>> eclare


----------



## bullseye

eclare - enchilada


----------



## goboenomo

enchilada >>> all purpose flour


----------



## middie

flour... raspberry jam


----------



## goboenomo

jam >>> mint


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

mint>>>Andes


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

wrong word game...oops!!!
 
 
mint>>>thyme


----------



## boufa06

thyme - egg & tomato salad


----------



## goboenomo

egg & tomato salad >>> deviled egg


----------



## boufa06

deviled egg - Gado Gado (Indonesian salad)

Hi, hope you are more energetic today!


----------



## goboenomo

Gado Gado >>> octopus


not alot more. I was up late baking. Hahah. And I had to work today. I'll have a relaxing day on thursday.


----------



## boufa06

octopus - sorbet


----------



## Loprraine

sorbet - tikka masala


----------



## middie

masala... apple pie


----------



## Loprraine

apple pie - edemame


----------



## boufa06

edemame - Ergolavi (Greek dessert)


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

ergolavi ~ iced tea


----------



## boufa06

iced tea - ameretto


----------



## Half Baked

amaretto - otter

We're having otter tail steak this weekend.


----------



## boufa06

otter - ratatouille


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

****..."e" again?!?
 
ratatouille ~ extract


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

oops!! Sorry about the language... I didn't think that one would be considered a "bad" one.  My apologies


----------



## mudbug

extract - turnovers


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

turnovers ~ snapper


----------



## boufa06

snapper - Regga


----------



## mudbug

boufa, what's Regga? - appletini


----------



## boufa06

mudbug said:
			
		

> boufa, what's Regga? - appletini


Literally it is herring.  It has come to mean whole smoked herring that is served as an appetizer by grilling lightly, peeling off the skin, cutting into bite size pieces and serving with olive oil and lemon sauce.

appletini - iced lemon tea


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

iced lemon tea ~ apple crisp


----------



## bullseye

apple crisp - pancetta


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

pancetta ~ almond cookie


----------



## boufa06

almond cookie - endives


----------



## Snoop Puss

endives - chicory


----------



## boufa06

chicory - yam


----------



## goboenomo

yam >>> marachino cherry


----------



## boufa06

maraschino cherry - yule log cake


----------



## Katie H

yule log cake - eggplant parmesan


----------



## mudbug

eggplant parmesan - 'nother helping


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

mudbug said:
			
		

> eggplant parmesan - 'nother helping


 
That was puching it!! 


'nother helping ~ green bean


----------



## kimbaby

green bean- noodle caserole


----------



## boufa06

noodle casserole - Eccles cakes


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

Eccles cakes ~ sweet potato pie


----------



## boufa06

sweet potato pie - evaporated milk


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

evaporated milk ~ kohlrabi


----------



## Reanie525i

kohlrabi-iceburg lettuce


----------



## YT2095

letuce - eggnog


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

eggnog ~ goat cheese


----------



## bullseye

goat cheese - espagnole


----------



## boufa06

espagnole - elderberries


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

elderberries ~ sweet tooth


----------



## bullseye

sweet tooth - hangtown fry


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

hangtown fry ~ yam


----------



## goboenomo

yam >>> montreal steak spice


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

Montreal steak spice ~ espresso


----------



## goboenomo

espresso >>> orange pop


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

orange pop ~ pear


----------



## goboenomo

mmmm

pear >>> red pepper


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

red pepper ~ rugala


----------



## goboenomo

rugala >>> ancho paste


----------



## YT2095

ancho paste - Elderberry


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

Elderberry ~ yellow squash


----------



## appletart

yellow squash - hash brown potatoes


----------



## boufa06

hash brown potatoes - satay


----------



## kimbaby

satay=yellow corn


----------



## appletart

yellow corn - nougat


----------



## boufa06

nougat - turnip


----------



## Barb L.

Turnip - Parsnip


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

parsnip ~ pumpkin


----------



## boufa06

pumpkin - navy beans


----------



## appletart

navy beans - salad


----------



## boufa06

salad - dessicated coconut


----------



## appletart

dessicated coconut - t-bone steak


----------



## boufa06

t-bone steak - kebabs


----------



## appletart

kebabs- sweetbreads


----------



## boufa06

sweetbreads - sago


----------



## appletart

sago -orange


----------



## boufa06

orange - eel


----------



## appletart

eel - lemon


----------



## Reanie525i

lemon - nutmeg


----------



## appletart

nutmeg - ground cinammon


----------



## Reanie525i

ground cinnamon -nougat


----------



## appletart

nougat - tea


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

tea ~ appletart <--  welcome to DC!!


----------



## appletart

Thnx, Mrs. Cuillo!

appletart - toast


----------



## boufa06

toast - tempeh


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

tempeh ~ ham
 
what is tempeh?


----------



## boufa06

ham - masa harina

Tempeh is fermented soya bean in cake form popular in Indonesia and South East Asia.


----------



## suttisak

masa harina - applejack :P


----------



## appletart

applejack - kalua pig


----------



## SierraCook

kahlua - mudslide


----------



## Half Baked

mudslide -English toffee


----------



## YT2095

English toffee - loose fillings


----------



## appletart

loose fillings -sugar


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

loose fillings ~ scallop
 
Did you forget what word game you were in YT?  Last letter starts next word.  I get this and the Word association game mixed up sometimes


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

boufa06 said:
			
		

> Tempeh is fermented soya bean in cake form popular in Indonesia and South East Asia.


 
Thank you!


----------



## boufa06

Since it's a food game and not a word association game, we should play according to the rules, so

English toffee - eggplants


----------



## Half Baked

eggplants - stuffing


----------



## boufa06

stuffing - ginger


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

ginger ~ roast duck


----------



## boufa06

roast duck - kimchi


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

kimchi ~ icing


----------



## boufa06

icing - gelatin


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

gelatin ~ nectarine


----------



## boufa06

nectarine - English mustard


----------



## appletart

English mustard -date


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

date ~ eggnog


----------



## appletart

eggnog - goulash


----------



## suttisak

goulash - haggis
_________________
I just figured out


----------



## boufa06

haggis - sambal


----------



## appletart

sambal - lichee


----------



## boufa06

lychee - elephant beans


----------



## appletart

elephant beans - salsa


----------



## boufa06

salsa - achar


----------



## appletart

achar  - rotelli


----------



## boufa06

rotelli - icing sugar


----------



## appletart

icing sugar  - rolled oats


----------



## boufa06

rolled oats - semolina


----------



## Snoop Puss

semolina - school


----------



## boufa06

Snoop Puss said:
			
		

> semolina - school


Snoop, what has school got to do with food?


----------



## Snoop Puss

Semolina and tapioca - the very worst school dinner puddings you could imagine in my day. Even when mixed with the jam we sometimes were given. Oh yuk, yuk, yuk. Stewed prunes were pretty bad too.


----------



## appletart

ok,

semolina tapioca - arrowroot


----------



## boufa06

arrot - tamarind


----------



## appletart

tamarind -dinner


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

dinner ~ rub (for meats)


----------



## boufa06

rub - basil


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

basil ~ lime


----------



## appletart

lime - egg


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

egg ~ ginger root


----------



## suttisak

ginger root ~ taro root


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

taro root ~ tea cakes


----------



## suttisak

tea cakes ~ sago pudding :P


----------



## boufa06

sago pudding - garlic


----------



## suttisak

garlic ~ cafe noir


----------



## appletart

cafe noir - risotto


----------



## boufa06

risotto - oats


----------



## suttisak

oats ~ sandwich


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

sandwich ~ hunan duck


----------



## boufa06

Hunan duck - kumquats


----------



## Barbara L

kumquats -- sarsaparilla

 Barbara


----------



## boufa06

sarsaparilla - agar


----------



## Barbara L

agar -- rhubarb

 Barbara


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

rhubarb ~ banana


----------



## Barbara L

banana -- apple dumpling

 Barbara


----------



## appletart

apple dumpling - gobo


----------



## stargazer021

gobo>>>orange pop.


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

orange pop ~ peanut butter blossoms  <--- cooking in my oven as we post!


----------



## appletart

peanut butter blossoms - sardines


----------



## stargazer021

sardines>>>>sweet potato


----------



## appletart

sweet potato - olive loaf


----------



## stargazer021

Olive loaf>>>>farina


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

farina ~ appetizer


----------



## appletart

appetizer - radish


----------



## boufa06

radish - ham


----------



## Reanie525i

ham - mango


----------



## YT2095

Mango - octapus


----------



## boufa06

octopus - salsa


----------



## YT2095

salsa - Anchovies


----------



## Barb L.

Anchovies - steak


----------



## boufa06

steak - kidney beans


----------



## Barbara L

kidney beans -- squab

 Barbara


----------



## appletart

squab - butter


----------



## boufa06

butter - radish


----------



## appletart

radish - hush puppies


----------



## boufa06

hush puppies - sole

Huh, both relating to footware and food as well!!


----------



## appletart

sole - ebi


----------



## boufa06

ebi - Irish stew


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

Irish stew ~ wheat


----------



## boufa06

wheat - turmeric


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

turmeric ~ custard


----------



## YT2095

custard - demerara


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

demerara ~ angel food​


----------



## boufa06

angel food - dessicated coconut


----------



## appletart

dessicated coconut - tea cookies


----------



## boufa06

tea cookies - sushi


----------



## appletart

sushi - inari


----------



## boufa06

inari - Irish coffee


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

Irish coffee ~ egg roll


----------



## appletart

Irish coffee - eclairs


----------



## boufa06

egg roll - lemon


----------



## appletart

lemon - nori


----------



## boufa06

nori - icing sugar


----------



## appletart

icing sugar - rotten tomatoes


----------



## boufa06

rotten tomatoes - scallops


----------



## appletart

scallops - squid


----------



## boufa06

squid - dandelion


----------



## appletart

dandelion - nibblets


----------



## boufa06

nibblets - sardines


----------



## YT2095

sardines - salsify


----------



## appletart

salsify - yams


----------



## boufa06

yams - screwpine leaves


----------



## appletart

screwpine leaves - sunny side up eggs


----------



## boufa06

sunny side up eggs - sandwich


----------



## appletart

sandwich - honey


----------



## boufa06

honey - yoghurt


----------



## appletart

yogurt - timbales


----------



## boufa06

timbales - swordfish


----------



## appletart

swordfish - ham


----------



## boufa06

ham - mango


----------



## appletart

mango - omelette


----------



## boufa06

omelette - evaporated milk


----------



## appletart

evaporated milk, great one boufa06!!!!..those 'e's' are hard!

evaporated milk - kiwis


----------



## boufa06

You're doing well too, appletart!  Here's one with an 's' added.

kiwis - sausages


----------



## appletart

saugages - salmon


----------



## boufa06

salmon - nutmeg


----------



## appletart

nutmeg - graham crackers..guess what comes next boufa06?


----------



## boufa06

graham crackers - soft-shell crabs


----------



## appletart

soft- shell crabs - tricky, huh?..

ok, I'll bite: ...shell crabs - seminola


----------



## boufa06

seminola - arugula (Hey, is it seminola or semolina?)


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

semolina ~ apple tart


----------



## appletart

apple tart - trifle


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

oops!!  sorry boufa!!!
 
arugala ~ apple tart


----------



## boufa06

No problem!

apple tart - trifle

trifle - eggah (start from here)


----------



## appletart

must be semolina -  oops I think seminola refers to the Indians (maybe) - 

arugula - apple


----------



## boufa06

appletart said:
			
		

> must be semolina -  oops I think seminola refers to the Indians (maybe) -
> 
> arugula - apple


Yes, I was wondering what the Indians have to do with food!!


----------



## appletart

Well, historically speaking, of course, they did help out with the menu for Thanksgiving Day..hahaha

apple - edemame


----------



## boufa06

You have a point there!

edemame - eggah


----------



## appletart

eggah - holy bread


----------



## boufa06

holy bread - durians (know what these are?)


----------



## appletart

durians - spaghetti

yes, it's a big thorny skinned fruit


----------



## boufa06

They are known as the King of the Fruit in the Far East and are very expensive.

spaghetti - Indian pudding


----------



## appletart

They sell durians here in our local Asian markets!

Indian pudding - green beans


----------



## boufa06

Didn't realise that they are exported overseas.  Where do you live?

green beans - sauerkraut


----------



## appletart

Sacramento, CA..ever been?


----------



## boufa06

No, but have been to San Francisco and LA a couple of times.  You should try the durians.  The smell is pungent but don't let that deter you from tasting it.  It is creamy and sweet.


----------



## appletart

Thnx, I've heard of the pungent smell..never tried it..have to get past the thorns first...hahaha

sauerkraut (talk about smell) - tangelo


----------



## boufa06

I am sure the seller can open it for you.   It tastes much better than avocados.

tangelo - oyster


----------



## appletart

I like avocados how 'bout you?

oyster - rum balls


----------



## boufa06

Here they are.  Sure I like avocados.  They are pretty expensive here.  I will try to grow them later on.

rum balls - sea cucumbers


----------



## appletart

Yes, they look like that indeed!!!..pass by them at the market all the time!.

sea cucumbers - sea salt


----------



## boufa06

sea cucumbers are my least favorites!  Taiwan is famous for them.  Stew it with veggies

sea salt - tamarind


----------



## appletart

I've had those, no thank you!!!

tamarind - dashi


----------



## boufa06

dashi - instant expresso


----------



## Snoop Puss

instant expresso - gravy browning


----------



## appletart

instant expresso - orange


----------



## kimbaby

Orange=eggs sunny side up


----------



## appletart

eggs sunny side up - peaches and cream


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

peaches and cream ~ macaroni


----------



## appletart

macaroni - icing


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

icing ~ glaze
 
sorry another "e"!!


----------



## appletart

glaze - eggplant parmesan


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

eggplant parmesan ~ nut bread


----------



## appletart

nut bread - dates


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

dates ~ summer squash


----------



## YT2095

squash - hot crossed buns


----------



## boufa06

hot crossed buns - sago


----------



## appletart

Good Mornng Boufa06,

Happy New Year to You!

sago - olive oil​
​


----------



## YT2095

olive oil - lima beans


----------



## CSemerad

Lima beans - sushi


----------



## Snoop Puss

sushi - sashimi


----------



## YT2095

sushi - sashimi, I`m so glad I`m not the Only one that does that too 

the letter "i" - Ink (squid)


----------



## boufa06

Good morning appletart!  It's evening here already.  Chronia Polla and Kali Chronia to you and your family.  Also to the rest of the players here!

ink - kahlua


----------



## YT2095

S Novim Godom toze 

kahlua - artichoke


----------



## boufa06

artichoke (Were you inspired by my recipe just posted?) - English muffins


----------



## YT2095

muffins - Soda bread

actualy I`ve not seen your post yet, and my artichokes are a long way from harvest time, but be certain, all new ideas are gratefully recieved


----------



## boufa06

soda bread - dandelions


----------



## YT2095

dandelions - seaweed


----------



## boufa06

seaweed - dumpling


----------



## YT2095

dumpling - guacamole


----------



## boufa06

guacamole - edam


----------



## YT2095

edam - Mushy peas  (seriously it IS a valid dish in the UK)


----------



## boufa06

mushy peas - starfruit


----------



## YT2095

starfruit - tamarind


----------



## boufa06

tamarind - durian


----------



## YT2095

durian - Naga Jolokia  (a Chili species)


----------



## boufa06

Naga Jolokia - Arni Fricassee


----------



## YT2095

Arni Fricassee - Expresso


----------



## boufa06

Expresso - Osso Bucco


----------



## YT2095

Osso Bucco - oregano


----------



## boufa06

oregano - olives


----------



## YT2095

Olives - Sardines


----------



## boufa06

sardines - Singapore Sling


----------



## YT2095

Singapore Sling - Galangal


----------



## boufa06

galangal - lemon grass


----------



## YT2095

lemon grass - snake


----------



## boufa06

snake (have you tried eating the meat?) - English mustard


----------



## YT2095

English mustard - doughnuts

and yes I had Rattle Snake Steaks in Canada done on a BBQ


----------



## boufa06

doughnuts - smoked herring

(the steaks must be very tasty.  Have not tried any so far)


----------



## Half Baked

smoked herring - granola


----------



## YT2095

granola - apples

they are, but very small, you`de need quite a few to fill you up, and it was expensive too


----------



## boufa06

granola - angelica

(sorry YT, Half Baked was ahead of you)


----------



## appletart

angelica - anise


----------



## boufa06

anise - escargot


----------



## appletart

escargot - tiramisu


----------



## Barb L.

Escargot - Tofu


----------



## boufa06

tiramisu - udon noodles


----------



## appletart

udon noodles - saffron


----------



## boufa06

saffron - nectarines


----------



## appletart

nectarines - salmon


----------



## boufa06

salmon - nutmeg


----------



## appletart

nutmeg - gravy


----------



## Half Baked

gravy - yam


----------



## boufa06

yam - Moshari Stifado


----------



## appletart

Mshari Sifado -  oreos


----------



## Katie H

Oreos - salsify


----------



## appletart

salsify -  yorkshire pudding


----------



## elaine l

Yorkshire pudding-gingerbread


----------



## Half Baked

gingerbread - doughnut


----------



## Snoop Puss

doughnut - polo (mint)


----------



## appletart

mint - tomato aspic


----------



## Half Baked

tomato aspic - cabbage


----------



## appletart

cabbage - egg mcmuffin


----------



## crewsk

egg mcmuffin- nutella


----------



## appletart

nutella - ambrosia


----------



## boufa06

ambrosia - alfalfa sprouts


----------



## TATTRAT

alfalfa sprouts = SpanikopitA


----------



## boufa06

Spanokopita - Amaretto


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

amaretto ~ orange chicken


----------



## boufa06

orange chicken - nettle


----------



## Snoop Puss

nettle - tea


----------



## boufa06

Snoop Puss said:
			
		

> nettle - tea


Snoop, you should start with the last letter which is 'e'


----------



## Snoop Puss

Sorry - I should read the rules more carefully.

Nettle - egg (on my face)


----------



## crewsk

egg- graham cracker


----------



## boufa06

graham cracker - rambutan


----------



## appletart

rambutan - nerds


----------



## crewsk

nerds- sour cream


----------



## appletart

sour cream - mushroom soup


----------



## crewsk

mushroom soup- pot de creme


----------



## appletart

pot de creme - eggo waffles


----------



## YT2095

eggo waffles - sour cream


----------



## boufa06

sour cream - monkfish


----------



## crewsk

monkfish- hamburger


----------



## YT2095

hamburger - .25 pounds


----------



## crewsk

.25 pounds- salmon


----------



## boufa06

salmon - navy beans


----------



## appletart

navy beans - sashimi


----------



## TATTRAT

sashimi=IzarrA


----------



## boufa06

Izarra - Azuki beans


----------



## TATTRAT

Azuki beans=Shirataki Noodles


----------



## boufa06

Shirataki noodles - sesame seeds


----------



## TATTRAT

sesame seeds=Shoofly Pie


----------



## boufa06

Shoofly Pie - elderberries


----------



## TATTRAT

elderberries=shortcake


----------



## boufa06

shortcake - eel


----------



## TATTRAT

eel=lingonberry


----------



## boufa06

lingonberry - yellow squash


----------



## TATTRAT

yellow squash=halibut


----------



## boufa06

halibut - tapioca


----------



## appletart

tapioca - agar agar


----------



## boufa06

agar agar - rosti


----------



## appletart

rosti - icee


----------



## TATTRAT

icee=escolar


----------



## appletart

escolar - romaine lettuce


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

romaine lettuce ~ eggs benedict


----------



## TATTRAT

eggs benedict=tsao ham


----------



## appletart

eggs bendedict - tarts


----------



## boufa06

tsao ham - malt vinegar


----------



## appletart

malt vinegar - red meat


----------



## boufa06

red meat - tartare sauce


----------



## appletart

tartare sauce - eggs over easy


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

eggs over easy ~ ylang ylang


----------



## boufa06

ylang ylang - ginger


----------



## appletart

ginger - ripe tomatoes


----------



## boufa06

ripe tomatoes - Szechuan peppercorns


----------



## appletart

szechuan peppercorns - salted duck eggs


----------



## boufa06

salted duck eggs - sweetbreads


----------



## appletart

sweetbreads - sweettarts


----------



## boufa06

sweettarts - strawberries


----------



## appletart

strawberries - sassaffrass


----------



## boufa06

sassaffrass - sunflower seeds


----------



## appletart

sunflower seeds - sarsaparilla


----------



## boufa06

sarsaparilla - asparagus


----------



## appletart

asparagus - sour grapes


----------



## boufa06

sour grapes - salt pork


----------



## appletart

salt pork - karmelkorn


----------



## boufa06

karmelkorn - nougat


----------



## appletart

nougat - tea for two


----------



## boufa06

tea for two - oregano


----------



## appletart

oregano - orange sherbert


----------



## boufa06

orange sherbert - tarragon


----------



## appletart

tarragon - noni


----------



## boufa06

noni - iced lemon tea


----------



## appletart

iced lemon tea - almond torte


----------



## boufa06

almond torte - endive


----------



## appletart

endive - elk


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

elk ~ kabob


----------



## Reanie525i

kabob - borscht


----------



## boufa06

borscht - tangerine (Hi everyone!)


----------



## Reanie525i

tangerine-endive


----------



## boufa06

endive - eclairs


----------



## Reanie525i

eclairs - sushi


----------



## boufa06

sushi - Indian pudding


----------



## Shaheen

Pudding - Guacamole


----------



## appletart

guacamole - etoufee


----------



## boufa06

etoufee - eggplant


----------



## CookinBlondie

eggplant:::tiramisu


----------



## boufa06

tiramisu - urad dal


----------



## mudbug

urad dal (no idea what it is) - lentil stew


----------



## appletart

lentil stew - watermelon


----------



## Aria

watermelon -nutmeg


----------



## appletart

nutmeg - gravy


----------



## boufa06

gravy - yabbies


----------



## TATTRAT

yabbies= surimi


----------



## boufa06

mudbug said:
			
		

> urad dal (no idea what it is) - lentil stew


 


 *urad dal = black lentil = black gram = kali dal  * These       lentil-like beans have black skins covering creamy white interiors.  Whole       urad dal derive their strong, earthy flavor from the black       skins and are often used in curries.  Split urad dal retain the skins and also have a strong flavor.        Skinned       and split urad dal are creamy white and somewhat       bland.


----------



## boufa06

surimi - ink


----------



## TATTRAT

...ink= kale


----------



## boufa06

kale - egg substitutes


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

egg substitutes ~ spaghetti


----------



## YT2095

spaghetti - ilichi


----------



## appletart

ilichi - Italian dressing


----------



## Stinker

Italian dressing - green salad


----------



## TATTRAT

green salad=dolmates


----------



## appletart

dolmates - squash


----------



## suttisak

squash - haricot bean


----------



## boufa06

haricot bean - Nopales


----------



## appletart

nopaleas - satsuma


----------



## boufa06

satsuma - arrowroot


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

arrowroot ~ taco


----------



## boufa06

taco - octopus


----------



## YT2095

octopus - sesame seeds


----------



## boufa06

sesame seeds - strawberries


----------



## YT2095

strawberries - shortcake


----------



## boufa06

shortcake - Epazote


----------



## YT2095

Epazote - endive


----------



## boufa06

endive - escalopes (Gee, YT you're giving me all the 'e's!)


----------



## YT2095

escalopes - sardine (just kidding  Sandwich


----------



## boufa06

sandwich - Hash Brown (returning  your 'n')


----------



## YT2095

Hash Brown - nuts


----------



## boufa06

nuts - snapper


----------



## YT2095

snapper - ribs


----------



## boufa06

ribs - soymilk


----------



## YT2095

soymilk - kale


----------



## boufa06

kale - escargot


----------



## YT2095

escargot - truffle (ok, add an "S" if you want to )


----------



## boufa06

truffle - English Madeleines


----------



## YT2095

English Madeleines (nice response!) - semolina


----------



## boufa06

semolina - acorn squash


----------



## YT2095

acorn squash - herring


----------



## boufa06

herring - goulash


----------



## Reanie525i

goulash - ham


----------



## YT2095

ham - marmalade


----------



## boufa06

marmalade - evaporated milk


----------



## YT2095

evaporated milk - kimchi


----------



## boufa06

kimchi - Irish coffee


----------



## YT2095

Irish coffee - enchiladas


----------



## boufa06

enchiladas - starfruit


----------



## YT2095

starfruit - tangerine(s)


----------



## appletart

tangerine(s) - salami


----------



## YT2095

salami - instant coffee


----------



## boufa06

instant coffee - eel


----------



## appletart

eel - lactose intolerant


----------



## Shaheen

Lactose intolerant - teriyaki chicken


----------



## Renee Attili

teriyaki chicken- Nectorine


----------



## boufa06

Nectorine - Edam


----------



## Renee Attili

Edam - Mango


----------



## boufa06

Mango (my favourite!) - Octapodi


----------



## Aria

Octapodi - icings


----------



## boufa06

icings - Spanakorizo


----------



## appletart

spanakorizo - ostrich


----------



## Renee Attili

Ostrich - Halibut


----------



## boufa06

ostrich - halibut


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

halibut ~ trout


----------



## appletart

trout -  tomato


----------



## Renee Attili

tomato - orange


----------



## appletart

orange - egg beaters


----------



## Renee Attili

egg beaters - salmon


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

salmon ~ nougat


----------



## boufa06

nougat - tamarind


----------



## appletart

tamarind - dill pickles


----------



## boufa06

dill pickles - Spanakotiropita


----------



## appletart

spanakotiropita - apples


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

apples ~ sweet potato pie


----------



## appletart

sweet potato pie - egg omelet


----------



## crewsk

egg omelet- toast


----------



## Barb L.

Toast - tuna sandwich


----------



## boufa06

tuna sandwich - hotdog


----------



## appletart

hot dog - ganache


----------



## kimbaby

ganache- egg noodles


----------



## appletart

egg noodles - SPAM


----------



## appletart

mushrooms - sweet pickles


----------



## crewsk

sweet pickles- salmon


----------



## appletart

new potatoes - shitaki mushroom


----------



## boufa06

shitaki mushroom - Moshari Stifado


----------



## Snoop Puss

Moshari stifado - onion


----------



## boufa06

onion - navy beans


----------



## crewsk

navy beans- salad dressing


----------



## boufa06

salad dressing - guavas


----------



## Reanie525i

guavas - sea weed


----------



## boufa06

seaweed - Dolmades


----------



## appletart

Dolmades - sugar cookies


----------



## kimbaby

sugar cookies-salmon


----------



## boufa06

salmon - nori


----------



## appletart

nori - iced mild


----------



## boufa06

iced mild - dandelion


----------



## goboenomo

dandelion >>> nilla waffers


----------



## kimbaby

nilla waffers=sushi


----------



## appletart

sushi - ice


----------



## Katie H

ice - edamame


----------



## appletart

edamame - eggs benedict


----------



## stargazer021

eggs benedict>>>tiramisu


----------



## appletart

tiramisu - upside down cake


----------



## boufa06

upside down cake - eclairs


----------



## appletart

hi boufa06!..just a couple more before bedtime!! 

eclairs - salisbury steak


----------



## pdilippa

salisbury steak - kangaroo stew


----------



## boufa06

Hi appletart, what time is it over there?

  Kangaroo stew - water cress


----------



## appletart

almost 11 p.m.  how 'bout your time?..water cress - smoked salmon


----------



## boufa06

smoked salmon - nutmeg

It's breakfast time for me.  8.54am.  So you're 10 hours behind Greece.


----------



## kimbaby

nutmeg-green bean casserole


----------



## Reanie525i

green bean casserole - eggplant


----------



## Shaheen

eggplant - tomato basil quiche


----------



## boufa06

tomato basil quiche - Ergolavi


----------



## Reanie525i

Ergolavi - iceburg lettuce


----------



## boufa06

iceberg lettuce - evaporated milk


----------



## Reanie525i

evaporated milk - kale


----------



## boufa06

kale - eel


----------



## Renee Attili

eel-lentle


----------



## boufa06

lentle - espresso


----------



## appletart

espresso - okra, it's 9:16 a.m. Tuesday here in Sacramento!..good morning, boufa


----------



## boufa06

okra - Agginares a la Polita

Aha, it's your breakfast time now!  Shortly will be my dinner


----------



## Renee Attili

Agginares a la Polita - Albacore Tuna


----------



## appletart

Albacore Tuna - asiago


----------



## boufa06

asiago - oxtail stew


----------



## appletart

oxtail stew - whipped cream


----------



## Renee Attili

whipped cream - Manderine Orange


----------



## boufa06

Mandarin orange - English muffins


----------



## Renee Attili

english muffins - Scallop


----------



## boufa06

scallop - Pastitsio


----------



## Renee Attili

Pastitsio - Olive


----------



## boufa06

olive - escalopes


----------



## Renee Attili

escalopes - Sardine


----------



## boufa06

sardine - eggnog (Gee, you're giving me all the 'e's!)


----------



## Renee Attili

eggnog - guoda


----------



## boufa06

gouda - avocado


----------



## Renee Attili

avacado - ostrich jerky


----------



## boufa06

ostrich jerky - Yemista


----------



## appletart

Yemista - anise cookies


----------



## boufa06

anise cookies - Spanakotiropita


----------



## appletart

sapanakotiropita - appletart


----------



## boufa06

appletart - Tzatziki


----------



## Renee Attili

Tzatziki - Ice Cream


----------



## boufa06

ice cream - mangoes


----------



## Renee Attili

mangoes - Smoked Salmon


----------



## goboenomo

Smoked Salmon >>> nugget chicken


----------



## appletart

nugget chicken -  navy bean soup


----------



## goboenomo

navy bean soup >>> pasturized milk


----------



## appletart

pasteurized milk - koularakia


----------



## Renee Attili

koularakia - Angus Beef


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

angus beef ~ french fried onion


----------



## appletart

french fried onion - nuts


----------



## crewsk

nuts- sausage gravy


----------



## goboenomo

sausage gravy >>> yorkshard pudding


----------



## appletart

yorkshire pudding - gravy


----------



## crewsk

gravy- yam


----------



## appletart

yam - marshmallow


----------



## crewsk

marshmallow- watermellon


----------



## goboenomo

watermelon >>> nut


----------



## appletart

watermellon - nougat


----------



## boufa06

nougat - Tom Yam Kung


----------



## suttisak

Tom Yam Kung - goat pepper


----------



## boufa06

goat pepper - rambutans


----------



## Reanie525i

rambutans - Squid


----------



## boufa06

squid - dates


----------



## Reanie525i

dates - scungelli


----------



## YT2095

scungelli - ilichi


----------



## boufa06

ilichi - Italian dandelions


----------



## YT2095

Italian dandelions - sage


----------



## boufa06

sage - escalopes


----------



## YT2095

escalopes - spanish onion

(nice to see you`ve been looking up new "E" words, I may borrow a few later)


----------



## boufa06

spanish onion - nicoise olives


----------



## boufa06

spaghetti - inverted sugar


----------



## YT2095

inverted sugar - sasafrass tea


----------



## appletart

sasafrass tea - almond


----------



## Renee Attili

Almond - Dressing


----------



## goboenomo

dressing >>> green marachino cherry


----------



## boufa06

green maraschino cherry - yellow squash


----------



## goboenomo

yellow squash >>> halibut


----------



## boufa06

halibut - tagine


----------



## appletart

Dressing - green onions


----------



## Renee Attili

tagine - Escargot


----------



## kimbaby

Escargot- turnips


----------



## boufa06

escargot - turnip


----------



## kimbaby

lol great minds think a like...


----------



## Stinker

turnip - pizza


----------



## boufa06

kimbaby said:
			
		

> lol great minds think a like...


My sentiment indeed!  However, I have to bow to you because you got more turnips to your credit than I did!!


----------



## boufa06

pizza - arrowroot


----------



## appletart

tomato - oleo


----------



## suttisak

oleo - onion


----------



## Reanie525i

onion-nougat


----------



## appletart

nougat - trick or treats


----------



## boufa06

trick or treats - strawberries


----------



## Reanie525i

strawberries - sunflower seeds


----------



## boufa06

sunflower seeds - Spanakorizo


----------



## goboenomo

Spanakorizo >>> oyster


----------



## suttisak

oyster - raspberry


----------



## jkath

raspberry.......yogurt


----------



## kimbaby

yogurt- taco salad


----------



## jkath

taco salad........daikon


----------



## Renee Attili

daikon - Nectorine


----------



## kimbaby

Nectorine=english Peas


----------



## goboenomo

english Peas >>> sandwich


----------



## Renee Attili

english peas - seafood dip


----------



## boufa06

sandwich - hazelnuts


----------



## jkath

hazelnuts...........spanakopita


----------



## boufa06

Spanakopita - Assam Pedas (Fish in tamarind and curry sauce.  Yum!)


----------



## Renee Attili

assam pedas - Shrimp Kabob


----------



## goboenomo

Shrimp Kabob >>> banana


----------



## Renee Attili

banana - Apple crisp


----------



## boufa06

Apple Crisp - panna cotta


----------



## Renee Attili

panna cotta - Almond


----------



## middie

Almond... devil's food cake


----------



## Renee Attili

Devil's Food cake - Endive


----------



## middie

Endive... eggnog


----------



## boufa06

eggnog - ginger


----------



## Renee Attili

ginger - Radish


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

radish ~ horseradish


----------



## boufa06

horseradish - haddock


----------



## Renee Attili

haddock - Kiwi


----------



## boufa06

kiwi - Italian dandelions


----------



## Katie H

Italian dandelions - star fruit


----------



## boufa06

starfruit - tortellini


----------



## Renee Attili

totellini - instant potato


----------



## boufa06

instant potato - oregano


----------



## kimbaby

oregano-olives


----------



## boufa06

olives - Sofrito


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

sofrito ~ organic fruit


----------



## jkath

organic fruit............tangelo


----------



## boufa06

tangelo - Orzo Pasta


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

orzo pasta ~ apple dumpling


----------



## boufa06

apple dumpling - gorgonzola


----------



## kimbaby

gorgonzola=apple brown betty


----------



## boufa06

apple brown betty - yam


----------



## kimbaby

yam-macaroni and cheese


----------



## boufa06

macaroni and cheese - eels


----------



## jkath

eels........spam
(_wouldn't that make a lovely combo?!_)


----------



## boufa06

spam - mustard


----------



## jkath

mustard.........durian


----------



## boufa06

durian (yummy!) - nuts (with the fruit!!)


----------



## jkath

nuts.......shark fin soup


----------



## boufa06

shark fin soup - pomergranates


----------



## goboenomo

pomergranates >>> salad


----------



## suttisak

salad - date plum


----------



## boufa06

date plum - mango


----------



## jkath

mango.......orangina


----------



## boufa06

orangina - Arni Yiouvetsi


----------



## YT2095

Arni Yiouvetsi - Iguana


----------



## boufa06

Iguana - Assam Prawns


----------



## YT2095

Assam Prawns - saffron


----------



## boufa06

saffron - Nicoise olives


----------



## YT2095

Nicoise olives - seedless oranges


----------



## boufa06

seedless oranges - sunflower oil


----------



## YT2095

sunflower oil - lemon grass


----------



## boufa06

lemon grass - salt pork


----------



## YT2095

salt pork - kalalu


----------



## Snoop Puss

kalalu - ugli fruit


----------



## JCJ

ugli fruit- tuna tartar


umm, now I am hungry


----------



## jkath

tuna tartar.........relish


----------



## hello there

relish -hotdog


----------



## jkath

hotdog.............gazpacho


----------



## senorBob

goose liver


----------



## senorBob

oops too slow


----------



## Jeekinz

gazpacho - okra..........NO, you cant use apple.


----------



## boufa06

okra - Appam


----------



## fairyprincess

Appam - Milk


----------



## boufa06

milk - Kalamata olives


----------



## Renee Attili

Kalamata Olives - Kale


----------



## boufa06

Renee Attili said:
			
		

> Kalamata Olives - Kale


Should start with the letter 's' according to game rules.


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

boufa06 said:
			
		

> Should start with the letter 's' according to game rules.


 
Yes, you are correct boufa...let's try again!

Kalamata olives ~ stuffed mushroom


----------



## outdoorcook

stuffed mushroom - marinara sauce


----------



## Happy@Cooking

marinara sauce - edamame 
Hope I spelled that right


----------



## boufa06

edamame - espresso


----------



## Katie H

espresso - ouzo


----------



## boufa06

Ouzo (opaah!!) - Orzo pasta


----------



## pdswife

Apple fritters


----------



## boufa06

apple fritters - Spanakorizo


----------



## pdswife

Spanakorizo - Onion soup


----------



## Half Baked

onion soup - melted swiss cheese


----------



## boufa06

melted Swiss cheese - Eggah


----------



## Renee Attili

eggah - Horseradish


----------



## Stinker

Horseradish - Halibut


----------



## boufa06

halibut - tamarind


----------



## Renee Attili

tamarind - Duck


----------



## goboenomo

duck >>> king crab


----------



## boufa06

king crab - bruschetta


----------



## mad_evo99

bruschetta - artichoke


----------



## boufa06

artichoke - extra virgin olive oil


----------



## YT2095

oil - limes


----------



## boufa06

limes - Singapore Rojak


----------



## Snoop Puss

Singapore Rojak - Kalamata olives


----------



## Loprraine

Kalamata olives = sassafrass


----------



## YT2095

sassafrass - salt pork


----------



## jkath

salt pork.................kohlrabi (sp?)


----------



## mudbug

kohlrabi (yr sp is good, jkath) - ice cream


----------



## Clutch

(hoping word is spelled right) kohlrabi . . . ikura


----------



## Clutch

Oops - ice cream . . . mashed potatos with butter!


----------



## philly29

ikura - apple pie


----------



## Clutch

apple pie - edomae-zushi


----------



## appletart

zushi - icee


----------



## crewsk

icee- egg custard


----------



## appletart

egg custard - dream cake


----------



## Clutch

dream cake - Extra sharp cheddar


----------



## TATTRAT

Cheddar=Rutabaga


----------



## appletart

rutabaga - applesauce


----------



## Clutch

applesauce - escargot

(we are now offically out of food that starts with an "e")


----------



## Loprraine

escargot = turdunken


----------



## appletart

escargot - tofu


----------



## Clutch

tofu - umejiso


----------



## jkath

umejiso...........ostrich


----------



## Clutch

ostrich - ham, with a side of green eggs!


----------



## appletart

eggs - salmon cake


----------



## Katie H

salmon cake - edamame


----------



## Clutch

edamame (WTF is that?!?!) - Eel


----------



## TATTRAT

.........Eel:Lyche


----------



## appletart

lychee - escargot


----------



## Clutch

appletart said:
			
		

> lychee - escargot


 
See??? We've used every "e" food at least twice.  

Escargot - Texas toast


----------



## TATTRAT

Texas Toast=TirimisU


----------



## appletart

tiramisu - unagi


----------



## Clutch

yum, good one!

Tira misu - udon noodles.


----------



## TATTRAT

going w/ Unagi=Iracangi


----------



## Clutch

Iracangi - it's edible, really.


----------



## TATTRAT

like fugu, anything is eatible.

really= yakitorI


----------



## Clutch

Yakitori - Inada


----------



## middie

Inada... artichoke dip


----------



## TATTRAT

dip= PierogieS


----------



## appletart

pierogies - saffron


----------



## TATTRAT

saffron=NorI


----------



## appletart

nori - ice cream soda


----------



## TATTRAT

Soda=AnglaisE


----------



## appletart

anglaise - egg wash


----------



## boufa06

egg wash - horse chestnut


----------



## MrBoofuss

horse chestnut - tiramisu


----------



## Loprraine

tiramisu = udon noodles


----------



## crewsk

udon noodles- sesame oil


----------



## boufa06

sesame oil - longans


----------



## Mark Webster

longans - lychee


----------



## appletart

lychee - eggplant


----------



## redkitty

eggplant - parsnip


----------



## appletart

parsnip - peapod


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

peapod ~ doughnut


----------



## Clutch

Doughnut - Thyme

(Pun _intended_)


----------



## jesse_cool5

doughnut - tortilla
------------------
edit: bah just beat me 

Thyme -  empanada


----------



## appletart

tortilla - aspic


----------



## Uncle Bob

aspic - corn


----------



## jkath

corn........noodle


----------



## Clutch

noodle - egg drop soup


----------



## jkath

egg drop soup (*YUM*)..............shark fin soup


----------



## appletart

soup - pea soup


----------



## Uncle Bob

soup.......potato


----------



## Clutch

potato - orange


----------



## appletart

orange - eel


----------



## mad_evo99

eel - leek


----------



## jkath

leek............kalamata


----------



## boufa06

kalamata - Arni Yiouvetsi


----------



## Uncle Bob

Arni Yiouvetsi...Indian Curry


----------



## redkitty

Indian Curry - Papadums


----------



## MrBoofuss

Papadums - Sushi


----------



## redkitty

sushi - sake


----------



## jkath

sake..........egg


----------



## Barb L.

Egg - Goose


----------



## redkitty

Goose - Elderberry


----------



## boufa06

elderberry - yellow squash


----------



## Barb L.

Yellow squash - hash browns


----------



## boufa06

hash browns - soursop


----------



## Uncle Bob

soursop...pumpkin


----------



## boufa06

pumpkin - nutmeg


----------



## Uncle Bob

nutmeg....ginger


----------



## boufa06

ginger - rambutans


----------



## Uncle Bob

rambutans.......spice


----------



## boufa06

spice - eclairs


----------



## Uncle Bob

eclairs...sweet


----------



## redkitty

sweet - turnip


----------



## boufa06

turnip - papaya


----------



## Uncle Bob

papaya....anise


----------



## boufa06

anise -eggnog


----------



## redkitty

eggnog - gnocchi


----------



## boufa06

gnocchi - Irish Mist


----------



## Uncle Bob

Irish Mist....Tomato


----------



## redkitty

tomato - olives


----------



## Uncle Bob

tempeh...hamburger


----------



## boufa06

olives tempeh hamburger - rosti


----------



## redkitty

boufa06 said:
			
		

> olives tempeh hamburger - rosti


LOL!  UncleBob is to fast for me!  I edited when we posted over each other!!

rosti - ice cream


----------



## Uncle Bob

ice cream...mango


----------



## Uncle Bob

redkitty said:
			
		

> LOL! UncleBob is to fast for me! I edited when we posted over each other!!
> 
> rosti - ice cream


 
Don't confuse me...it's hard enough to keep up


----------



## boufa06

mango - orzo pasta


----------



## Uncle Bob

orzo pasta...avacados


----------



## boufa06

avocados - starfruit


----------



## Uncle Bob

starfruit.....thyme


----------



## boufa06

thyme - Easter egg


----------



## Uncle Bob

Easter Egg....grapes


----------



## Barb L.

Grapes - spam


----------



## redkitty

spam - muffins


----------



## Uncle Bob

muffins...sugar


----------



## Barb L.

Sugar - Radishes


----------



## Uncle Bob

radishes.....shrimp


----------



## pkmacaroon

shrimp....pizza


----------



## Poutine

Pizza - anchovy

(they just go together)


----------



## Barb L.

Anchovy - yellow onion


----------



## mudbug

yellow onion - nougat


----------



## Barb L.

Nougat - toffee


----------



## middie

Toffee... eggplant


----------



## mudbug

eggplant - truffle


----------



## Uncle Bob

truffle.....enoki


----------



## redkitty

enoki - Insalata Caprese


----------



## Uncle Bob

Caprese....escarole


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

escarole ~ escargo


----------



## Uncle Bob

escargo ...omelet


----------



## mudbug

omelet - tres leche cake


----------



## Uncle Bob

.......cake...epinard


----------



## mudbug

epinard - dolmades


----------



## Uncle Bob

dolmades...saffron


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

saffron ~ narrowroot


----------



## Uncle Bob

narrowroot .....tamarind


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

tomatoes ~ sirloin roast


----------



## Katie H

tomatoes - swiss chard


----------



## hello there

tamarind-- doughnuts


----------



## mudbug

doughnuts - sangria


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

sangria ~ apple stuffing


----------



## Uncle Bob

applke stuffing....ga-lick


----------



## philly29

ga-lick - Kidney Beans


----------



## hello there

kidney beans-- spinach


----------



## redkitty

spinach - horchata


----------



## Uncle Bob

horchata......aioli


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

aioli ~ iced tea


----------



## califlorican

iced tea- apples


----------



## Barb L.

Apples - sweet corn


----------



## Uncle Bob

sweet corn.........nog (egg)


----------



## Barb L.

Nog - Grapefruit


----------



## Uncle Bob

grapefruit...taffy


----------



## redkitty

taffy - yogurt


----------



## Uncle Bob

yogurt....tasso


----------



## redkitty

tasso - oatmeal


----------



## Barb L.

Oatmeal - Lettuce


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

lettuce ~ eggs benedict


----------



## Uncle Bob

....benedict....teriyaki


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

teryaki ~ icee


----------



## Uncle Bob

icee..........extracts


----------



## YT2095

extracts - sourghum


----------



## Uncle Bob

sourghum....molasses


----------



## redkitty

molasses - sugar


----------



## Uncle Bob

sugar....redeye


----------



## YT2095

redeye - Vodka


----------



## Uncle Bob

Vodka....absinthe


----------



## Loprraine

absinthe = edemame


----------



## redkitty

edemame - escargot


----------



## Uncle Bob

escargot.....tabbouleh


----------



## Uncle Bob

hash.....habanero


----------



## babyhuggies

habanero----omelet


----------



## Uncle Bob

omelet.....tequila


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

tequila ~ apple margarita


----------



## jkath

apple margarita.......aioli


----------



## Uncle Bob

aioli...Italian


----------



## babyhuggies

Italian---Nectarine


----------



## Uncle Bob

nectarine...eclair


----------



## babyhuggies

eclair--radish


----------



## redkitty

radish - honey


----------



## Uncle Bob

honey....yam


----------



## babyhuggies

yam ---mango


----------



## Uncle Bob

mango...OKRA


----------



## babyhuggies

okra---artichoke


----------



## appletart

artichoke - ebi


----------



## babyhuggies

ebi---icing


----------



## mad_evo99

icing - gnocce


----------



## Barb L.

Gnocce - eggplant


----------



## Katie H

eggplant - tomatillo


----------



## Uncle Bob

eggplant...tilapia


----------



## Uncle Bob

tomatillo...olive


----------



## appletart

olive - escargot


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

escargot ~ talapia


----------



## TATTRAT

talapia....about three posts up

a=ailoi


----------



## babyhuggies

ailoi---ice cream


----------



## boufa06

ice cream - Moshari Stifado


----------



## redkitty

Moshari Stifado - oregano


----------



## boufa06

oregano - orzo pasta


----------



## YT2095

orzo pasta - anchovies


----------



## boufa06

anchovies - strawberries


----------



## Uncle Bob

strawberries........sugar


----------



## boufa06

sugar - ricotta


----------



## Uncle Bob

ricotta.......anjou


----------



## boufa06

anjou - ugli fruit


----------



## Uncle Bob

ugli fruit....tetrazzini


----------



## boufa06

tetrazzini - ice wine


----------



## Uncle Bob

wine.........enchilada


----------



## Barb L.

Enchilada - anise cookie


----------



## kimbaby

anise cookie- egg plant


----------



## boufa06

eggplant - taramosalata


----------



## Uncle Bob

tramosalata.....alligator


----------



## boufa06

alligator - rocket


----------



## redkitty

rocket - tarragon


----------



## Uncle Bob

rocket...toddy


----------



## Uncle Bob

tarragon...nopales


----------



## boufa06

nopales - sorrel


----------



## Uncle Bob

sorrel......loin


----------



## middie

Loin... Nutella


----------



## boufa06

nutella - apricot


----------



## Uncle Bob

apricot....tempura


----------



## boufa06

tempura - agar


----------



## Uncle Bob

agar....raisin


----------



## boufa06

raisin - nutmeg


----------



## babyhuggies

nutmeg--grapes


----------



## califlorican

grapes-smores


----------



## redkitty

smores - salad


----------



## Uncle Bob

salad....dill


----------



## Barb L.

Dill -  (lickle) Lettuce -------------       lol


----------



## appletart

lettuce  - escarole


----------



## Uncle Bob

escarole...epinard


----------



## appletart

epinard-deer chops


----------



## jkath

deer chops........soy


----------



## Uncle Bob

soy...yeast


----------



## redkitty

yeast - tahini


----------



## Uncle Bob

tahini...Irish


----------



## mudbug

Irish (stew, colcannon, soda bread, whiskey?) - hearty fare


----------



## kimbaby

hearty fare-egg custard


----------



## Uncle Bob

custard......dessert


----------



## carolelaine

dessert......tomatoe soup


----------



## appletart

tomato soup - salted fish


----------



## Uncle Bob

fish.....haddock


----------



## Barb L.

haddock - Kale


----------



## appletart

kale - extra gravy, please


----------



## suttisak

extra gravy - yam bean


----------



## Uncle Bob

bean...newburg


----------



## appletart

newburg - green onions


----------



## jkath

green onions.......scallop


----------



## Uncle Bob

scallop.....pancake


----------



## Barb L.

Pancake - Eclair


----------



## appletart

eclair - romain lettuce


----------



## Essiebunny

romaine lettuce - english cucumber


----------



## stargazer021

english cucumber- rutabaga


----------



## Poutine

*acidopholous milk*

rutabaga - acidopholous milk


----------



## boufa06

acidopholous milk - mint


----------



## Uncle Bob

mint.....tequila


----------



## redkitty

tequila - asparagus


----------



## Uncle Bob

asparagus...seaweed


----------



## Barb L.

seaweed - doughnut


----------



## boufa06

doughnut - taramosalata


----------



## Uncle Bob

taramosalata....hors D'oeuvre


----------



## boufa06

hors D'oeuvre - escalopes


----------



## Uncle Bob

escalopes....sauteing


----------



## mudbug

sauteing - granita


----------



## Uncle Bob

granita....almonds


----------



## americanwit

almonds - sunflower seeds


----------



## mudbug

seeds - squash


----------



## Uncle Bob

squash.....huckleberry


----------



## college_cook

Huckleberry - Yogurt


----------



## Uncle Bob

Yogurt....Taffy


----------



## mudbug

taffy - yolk


----------



## americanwit

Yolk - Chicken


----------



## Barb L.

Yolk - ketcup


----------



## Uncle Bob

ketchup......pretzel


----------



## mudbug

pretzel - linguini


----------



## Uncle Bob

linguini....insalata


----------



## appletart

insalata - asparagus


----------



## babyhuggies

asparagus---shrimp


----------



## jkath

shrimp........pastry


----------



## stargazer021

pastry>>>>yams


----------



## appletart

yams - salt


----------



## middie

Salt... torte


----------



## appletart

torte - egg


----------



## jkath

egg..........ganache


----------



## appletart

ganache - eel


----------



## jkath

eel......lucky charms


----------



## redkitty

lucky charms -  salad

(mmm...lucky charms are my all time fav sugar cereal!)


----------



## Uncle Bob

salad....dressing


----------



## middie

dressing... grapeseed oil


----------



## boufa06

grapeseed oil - lotus


----------



## Uncle Bob

grapeseed oil.....limburger (cheese)


----------



## Uncle Bob

boufa06 said:
			
		

> grapeseed oil - lotus


 
Fast you are~ 

Lotus...strawberry


----------



## boufa06

strawberry - yarrow


----------



## elcameron

yarrow - Warbler


----------



## boufa06

Warbler - Ravani


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ravani.....Sweet


----------



## elcameron

Ravani - Italian Meingue

Ravani, good, I is tough


----------



## boufa06

Italian meringue - eggah


----------



## Uncle Bob

eggah....hen

(henah)


----------



## boufa06

hen - navy beans


----------



## Uncle Bob

beans.......seed


----------



## elcameron

seed - dodine


----------



## boufa06

dodine - English muffins


----------



## elcameron

muffins - snipe


----------



## boufa06

elcameron said:
			
		

> muffins - snipe


What is snipe?


----------



## elcameron

Small gamebird. I've never had it. I don't know if you can get it anymore.


----------



## boufa06

Thanks, I learnt something.  

snipe - extra virgin olive oil


----------



## elcameron

oil - lavoche


----------



## boufa06

lavoche - evaporated milk


----------



## Uncle Bob

lavoche...espresso

(we go snipe hunting here)


----------



## Uncle Bob

boufa06 said:
			
		

> lavoche - evaporated milk


 
milk....kudzu

got run now!!


----------



## elcameron

kudzu - Udon

is kudzu edible?


----------



## Barb L.

elcameron said:
			
		

> kudzu - Udon
> 
> is kudzu edible?


  I've never heard of either of these words !


----------



## Poutine

Barb L. said:
			
		

> I've never heard of either of these words !


kudzu is a edible plant (weed) that is a problem in the southern states 
 "Every part of the Kudzu plant is usable. Try young Kudzu leaves in place of spinach. Deep fried Kudzu leaves are like potato chips. Do a pot of rolled stuffed Kudzu leaves instead of using cabbage... Use the root powder in place of cornstarch and for frying squash or other vegetables....... Make Kudzu wine" http://home.att.net/~ejlinton/jelly.html
Encyclopedia
The Amazing Story of Kudzu 
 
udon is a Japanese noodle
Encyclopedia


----------



## Barb L.

Thank you much - Pouting !


----------



## Poutine

Udon - Naan

naan is an Indian bread that is similar to pita but thicker and yummier (East Indian)


----------



## Poutine

Barb L. said:
			
		

> Thank you much - Pouting !


 it is not "pouting" 
Poutine is a Canadian dish (Quebec) of french fries with cheese curds and brown gravy over the top YUM 




Poutine photo - Dan Durocher photos at pbase.com


----------



## Barb L.

Oops ! sorry Poutine-   It does sound yummy to me !!!  Do you make them ?


----------



## redkitty

Poutine said:
			
		

> Udon - Naan



naan - nutmeg


----------



## appletart

nutmeg - goulash


----------



## Barb L.

Goulash - Ham steak


----------



## Poutine

*Poutine*



			
				Barb L. said:
			
		

> Oops ! sorry Poutine-   It does sound yummy to me !!!  Do you make them ?


 I rarely make poutine myself  - the KFC and the Burger King have poutine here (Ok, not great poutine)  but there is a pub in town that I love the poutine at (The Next Act off Whyte Ave) - I don't eat it very often but every couple of months I will have some 


Ham steak - kubasa


----------



## Barb L.

Kubasa - artichoke


----------



## Uncle Bob

artichoke....escargot


----------



## babyhuggies

escargot----turnip


----------



## Uncle Bob

turnip......poi


----------



## mudbug

poi - intestines (aka chitlins!)


----------



## redkitty

mudbug said:
			
		

> poi - intestines (aka chitlins!)



ewww!  

intestines - spinach


----------



## Loprraine

hibachi = involtini


----------



## appletart

hibachi - inari


----------



## Barb L.

Spinach - hash


----------



## Uncle Bob

involtini...inari...icing


----------



## appletart

ok, Uncle Bob!!..icing - green tea


----------



## mudbug

I think Uncle Bob is cheating with a dictionary by his side.............

green tea - aspartame


----------



## babyhuggies

aspartame---egg


----------



## redkitty

egg - grapefruit


----------



## sugarfiend

grapefruit - tiramisu


----------



## babyhuggies

tiramisu---upsidedown cake


----------



## elcameron

cake - edamame


----------



## appletart

edamame - Easter eggs


----------



## jkath

Easter Eggs..........spaghettios


----------



## appletart

spaghettios - sugar plum


----------



## jkath

sugar plum...........mostaciolli


----------



## appletart

mostacolli - icing


----------



## jkath

icing........graham cracker


----------



## babyhuggies

graham cracker---rhubarb


----------



## appletart

rhubarb  - brown betty


----------



## boufa06

brown betty - yule log


----------



## redkitty

yule log - ginger


----------



## Barb L.

Ginger - raw broccoli


----------



## appletart

raw broccoli - ice cream


----------



## Barb L.

Ice cream - minute steak


----------



## crewsk

minute steak- king crab


----------



## elcameron

crab - bobwhite,
aka Quail


----------



## appletart

bobwhite - eskimo pie


----------



## YT2095

eskimo pie - Elephant garlic


----------



## appletart

Elephant garlic - casserole


----------



## YT2095

casserole - escargot


----------



## Loprraine

escargot = turmeric (sp?)


----------



## appletart

tumeric - carrots


----------



## crewsk

carrots- sloppy joe


----------



## YT2095

carrots - sweet corn


ooops posted same time:  sloppy joe - enchiladas


----------



## Alix

enchiladas = salsa


----------



## appletart

sloppy joe -elk stew


----------



## YT2095

salsa - Asparagus


----------



## YT2095

ROFLOL, we`re gunna have to stop meeting like this, Folk will start talking


----------



## appletart

Hi yt2095, 

This is soo fun!!..and confusing!!..asparagus - sweet peas


----------



## middie

sweet peas... spinach


----------



## Loprraine

spinach = holobchi


----------



## appletart

holobchi - ice cubes


----------



## Loprraine

ice cubes = swiss chard


----------



## middie

swiss chard... dip


----------



## crewsk

dip- popcorn


----------



## appletart

popcorn - nut


----------



## YT2095

nut - tortillas


----------



## appletart

tortillas - salametti


----------



## crewsk

salametti- ice cream


----------



## middie

ice cream... meatballs


----------



## appletart

meatballs - soursap


----------



## mudbug

soursap - pizzelles


----------



## appletart

pizelles - sherry


----------



## Loprraine

sherry = yucca


----------



## redkitty

yucca - anise


----------



## babyhuggies

anise---eggplant


----------



## Snoop Puss

eggplant - tarragon


----------



## Barb L.

Tarragon - new potatoes


----------



## appletart

tarragon - nougat


----------



## Loprraine

nougat = tagliatelle


----------



## appletart

tagliatelle - enchilada


----------



## Poutine

Loprraine said:
			
		

> nougat = tagliatelle


 I like it when people give terms that I am not familiar with so I learn new things. 
tagliatelle - enoki

enoki are mushrooms

Tagliatelle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*"Tagliatelle* /taʎʎa'tɛl-le/ is the classic pasta of the Emilia-Romagna region of Italy. Individually, they are long, flat ribbons, similar in shape to fettuccine, but typically about 0.25 to 0.375 inches (0.65cm to 1cm) wide. They can be served with a variety of sauces, though the classic is a meat sauce or _Bolognese sauce_. "


----------



## Barb L.

Enchilada - apple crisp


----------



## appletart

apple crisp - panetone


----------



## elcameron

Panetone - Etouffee


----------



## appletart

etoufee - eel


----------



## elcameron

eel - Lagnioppe
I have no idea how to spell that


----------



## stargazer021

lagnioppe>>>>eggplant parmesan


----------



## babyhuggies

eggplant parmesan----navy bean


----------



## appletart

navy bean - noodles


----------



## elcameron

Noodles - Shrimp

Note user name...:  )


----------



## appletart

shrimp - pilaf


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

pilaf ~ fondu


----------



## appletart

fondu - uncooked meat


----------



## redkitty

uncooked meat - tamale


----------



## elcameron

tamale - emmental


----------



## Barb L.

Emmental - Lavash


----------



## Uncle Bob

lavash...ham


----------



## Half Baked

ham - marshmallow


----------



## Uncle Bob

marshmallow...wok


----------



## Loprraine

wok = kareli (bitter melon)


----------



## crewsk

kareli- ice cream cone


----------



## jkath

ice cream cone........edam


----------



## crewsk

edam- meatloaf


----------



## elcameron

meatloaf - Foie Gras


----------



## Half Baked

Foie Gras - sangria


----------



## elcameron

Sangria - ale


----------



## appletart

ale - egg omelet


----------



## Barb L.

Egg Omellet  - Tripe


----------



## Aria

appletart said:
			
		

> ale - egg omelet[/quote
> 
> egg omelet -  pass the cheeese


----------



## appletart

cheese -egg whites


----------



## crewsk

egg whites- salmon


----------



## Barb L.

Salmon - Nuts


----------



## redkitty

nuts - sage


----------



## Uncle Bob

sage.....enoki


----------



## crewsk

enoki- iceberg lettuce


----------



## redkitty

iceberg lettuce - eclair


----------



## Half Baked

eclair - red cabbage


----------



## elcameron

cabbage - emulsion

someone please make the food game go away: )


----------



## crewsk

emulsion- nacho


----------



## appletart

nacho - olive oil


----------



## Uncle Bob

olive oil.......lox


----------



## appletart

lox - ooh, that's a tough one, Uncle Bob! - xtra hot saucce


----------



## crewsk

xtra hot sauce- egg noodle


----------



## Uncle Bob

x h sauce.........elderberry


----------



## Uncle Bob

crewsk said:
			
		

> xtra hot sauce- egg noodle


 
egg noodle...elderberry


----------



## appletart

elderberry - yams


----------



## crewsk

yams- salsa


----------



## appletart

salsa -apples


----------



## elcameron

apples - scone


----------



## appletart

scone - escargot


----------



## crewsk

escargot- tater tot


----------



## appletart

tater tot = tomato


----------



## elcameron

tomato - ostrich


----------



## appletart

ostrich - ham


----------



## stargazer021

tomato>>>>oregano


----------



## appletart

orregano - oyster


----------



## elcameron

oyster ratatouille


----------



## appletart

ratatouille - eggplant


----------



## elcameron

eggplant - tamarind


----------



## crewsk

tamarind- donut hole


----------



## appletart

hole - in one


----------



## elcameron

hole/one - eel


----------



## appletart

eel - lemon meringue pie


----------



## Uncle Bob

pie.....eggs Sardou


----------



## Katie H

eggs Sardou - ugli fruit (Did I break the log jam loose?)


----------



## elcameron

Katie E said:
			
		

> eggs Sardou - ugli fruit (Did I break the log jam loose?)


 
like metamucil..Fruit - Tangelo


----------



## appletart

tangelo - oyster crackers


----------



## boufa06

oyster crackers - satay


----------



## redkitty

satay - yogurt


----------



## boufa06

yoghurt - turtle meat


----------



## YT2095

turtle meat - Tiger loaf


----------



## boufa06

tiger loaf - frankfurter


----------



## redkitty

frankfurter - rice


----------



## Uncle Bob

rice.eclair


----------



## Loprraine

eclair = raita


----------



## Uncle Bob

raita.....adobo


----------



## csalt

adobo/orange madeira cake


----------



## Barb L.

Orange madeira cake - eel


----------



## appletart

eel - lime


----------



## Barb L.

Lime - Escargot


----------



## appletart

escargot - thyme


----------



## boufa06

thyme - English mustard


----------



## appletart

English mustard - pardon me, would you have som grey poupon? (sorry, couldn't resist, boufa!) 

mustard - dill pickles


----------



## boufa06

dill pickles - sweet potato

Appletart, Kong Hee Fatt Choy!!


----------



## YT2095

sweet potato - oranges


----------



## Barb L.

Oranges - Saltine crackers


----------



## appletart

saltine crackers - soy sauce

Gung Hay Fat Choy to you all too!!! (check out the duck photo I posted Boufa!)


----------



## boufa06

soya sauce - egg drop

Apple, your roast duck looks delicious!!  Have a duck sitting in the freezer.  Will do braised duck after Easter.


----------



## Barb L.

Egg Drop - Dumplings


----------



## appletart

Dumplings - sweet cream 

(thnx boufa, my hubby Steve made that..nothin' like 2 gourmet cooks in the kitchen!!)


----------



## boufa06

sweet cream - Mandarin oranges

AppleT, what happened to your PM box?


----------



## appletart

Mandarin oranges - strawberries and whipped cream

(I think it is off?)


----------



## boufa06

strawberries and whipped cream - meatloaf

(Did you switch it off or was it a mistake?)


----------



## appletart

meatloaf - fideo (I'll check..I'll send you somethin' if it works, ok?)


----------



## boufa06

fideo - olives

(Maybe you have to activate it.  You are allowed 50 messages)


----------



## appletart

olives - sausage (ok..reply if you can)


----------



## Barb L.

Sausage - egg


----------



## appletart

egg - graham wheat


----------



## YT2095

graham wheat - Turmeric


----------



## appletart

tumeric - croutons


----------



## Barb L.

Croutons - Salami


----------



## YT2095

Salami - Ilichi


----------



## appletart

Ilichi - ice cream soda


----------



## YT2095

ice cream soda - Asparagus


----------



## Barb L.

Asparagus - Sardine


----------



## appletart

sardine - eldeberry


----------



## JazzieLadie1

elderberry.........yellow squash


----------



## appletart

yellow squash - hash browns


----------



## Barb L.

Hash Browns - Sausage Gravy


----------



## appletart

gravy - yeast


----------



## Loprraine

yeast = durkish delight


----------



## Uncle Bob

....delight.....teriyaki


----------



## JazzieLadie1

iceland lobster.............rigatoni


----------



## appletart

rigatoni - iced tea


----------



## JazzieLadie1

iced tea...........apricot


----------



## appletart

apricot -t-bone


----------



## redkitty

tbone - edamame


----------



## goboenomo

edamame >>> egg salad sandwich


----------



## appletart

sacdwich - hot chili sauce


----------



## Barb L.

Hot chici Sauce - escargo


----------



## appletart

escargo - orange sherbert


----------



## Barb L.

Orange sherbert - Toast


----------



## appletart

toast - tea


----------



## Uncle Bob

tea...amberjack


----------



## appletart

amberjack- karmelkorn


----------



## YT2095

karmelkorn - Naga chilis


----------



## jkath

Naga chilis............sweet cream


----------



## redkitty

sweet cream - Marzipam


----------



## csalt

Sweet Cream    Mama Mia


----------



## redkitty

mama mia (?) - artichoke


----------



## Uncle Bob

artichoke...essences


----------



## appletart

essenses - salmon fillet


----------



## redkitty

salmon fillet - tapioca


----------



## Barb L.

Tapioca - apple pie


----------



## redkitty

PIE! - enchilada


----------



## Barb L.

Enchilada - asparagus


----------



## elcameron

asparagus - Sucubus


----------



## stargazer021

Sucubus>>>succatash(?sp)


----------



## Barb L.

Succatash  - hash browns


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

hash browns ~ sweet potato pie


----------



## suttisak

sweet potato pie - eggplant


----------



## middie

eggplant... tomato soup


----------



## redkitty

tomato soup - parsley


----------



## YT2095

parsley - Yam


----------



## Barb L.

Yam - montery jack


----------



## redkitty

monterey jack - kebab


----------



## Barb L.

Kebab - Bread


----------



## Uncle Bob

bread....dashi


----------



## YT2095

dashi - isotonic


----------



## boufa06

isotonic - chicory


----------



## Barb L.

Chicory - yellow cake


----------



## YT2095

yellow cake (that`s a Uranium Product) )

Escargot


----------



## Barb L.

Escargot - Trout


----------



## YT2095

Trout - tapas


----------



## boufa06

tapas - soya sauce


----------



## YT2095

soya sauce - escalopes


----------



## Barb L.

Escalopes - stuffing


----------



## YT2095

stuffing - green eggs and ham


----------



## JazzieLadie1

_ham..........meatballs_


----------



## jkath

meatballs...........spaghetti


----------



## YT2095

spaghetti - Indian Tonic


----------



## boufa06

Indian tonic - caraway seeds


----------



## jkath

caraway seeds...........sea salt


----------



## YT2095

sea salt - tamarind


----------



## boufa06

tamarind - Dolmades


----------



## Loprraine

dolmades = sherry


----------



## YT2095

sherry - yellow beans


----------



## boufa06

yellow beans - sour cherries


----------



## Barb L.

Sour Cherries - sauerkraut


----------



## goboenomo

sauerkraut >>> tomato


----------



## boufa06

tomato - oxtail stew


----------



## goboenomo

oxtail stew >>> watermelon


----------



## Barb L.

Oxtail Stew - Wedding Soup


----------



## Cathysue

western omelette


----------



## Barb L.

Western Omelette -elephant garlic


----------



## philly29

elephant garlic - couscous


----------



## Loprraine

coucous = shank


----------



## Barb L.

Shank - Kale


----------



## Loprraine

Kale = Eggplant


----------



## Barb L.

Eggplant - Tomato


----------



## Uncle Bob

tomato......ouzo


----------



## Barb L.

Ouzo = orange


----------



## Uncle Bob

Orange...eel


----------



## bandonjan

eel....lemon


----------



## middie

Lemon... nectarine


----------



## boufa06

nectarine - Ekmek


----------



## redkitty

ekmek - kale


----------



## Uncle Bob

kale....enoki


----------



## redkitty

enoki - icing


----------



## Uncle Bob

icing....gumbo


----------



## jkath

gumbo.......ostrich steak


----------



## Barb L.

Ostrich steak - Kidney


----------



## Uncle Bob

kidney....yarrow


----------



## middie

yarrow... watermelon


----------



## Barb L.

Watermellon - nutmeg


----------



## americanwit

nutmeg - ginger


----------



## jkath

ginger..........raisin


----------



## bandonjan

raisin...new potato


----------



## Barb L.

New Potato - Onion soup


----------



## patpreece

Onion soup - prailines


----------



## Barb L.

Prailines - Saltines


----------



## americanwit

prailines - sardines


----------



## jkath

(saltines....sardines....you two were thinking alike!!)

saltines/sardines.................starfruit


----------



## americanwit

I love starfruit
starfruit - tamales


----------



## jkath

tamales............scotch


----------



## shannon in KS

scotch- hot wings


----------



## Katie H

hot wings - strawberry jam


----------



## redkitty

jam - marshmallow


----------



## Uncle Bob

marshmallow...wheat..

(good..Afternoon Miss Kitty)


----------



## Barb L.

Wheat - Tangerine


----------



## Uncle Bob

Tangerine....espresso


----------



## jkath

espresso........olive


----------



## Barb L.

Olive - Endive


----------



## Uncle Bob

endive......extracts


----------



## Barb L.

Where is everyone?


----------



## RMS

extracts- sausage


----------



## Barb L.

Sausage - egg


----------



## jkath

egg........gherkin


----------



## boufa06

gherkin - Nagasturi


----------



## YT2095

Nagasturi - iguana


----------



## Barb L.

Iguana - Asp


----------



## YT2095

Asp - peperoni


----------



## Barb L.

Pepperoni - icing


----------



## YT2095

icing - gespachio (not sure how it`s spelled, but it`s that cold soup stuff).


----------



## Barb L.

Gazpacho - Onion


----------



## boufa06

onion - naan


----------



## crewsk

naan- nut

 The message is not too short now!


----------



## Barb L.

Nut - Taffey


----------



## YT2095

Taffey - yarrow


----------



## Barb L.

Yarrow - Watercress


----------



## YT2095

Watercress - swedes


----------



## Barb L.

Swedes - sauerkraut


----------



## redkitty

sauerkraut - tomato


----------



## YT2095

tomato - Onion


----------



## Barb L.

Tomato - Oysters


----------



## YT2095

Oysters - salmonella


----------



## Barb L.

YT2095 said:
			
		

> Oysters - salmonella


  lol, is that a food??


----------



## YT2095

I hear some people have eaten it, Yeah 


ok then if you insist... Oysters - Sage :P


----------



## Renee Attili

Sage-Eggplant


----------



## Barb L.

Eggplant - Turnip


----------



## jkath

Turnip........Parsnip


----------



## Barb L.

Parsnip - Pepper


----------



## jkath

Pepper..........red-eye gravy


----------



## YT2095

red-eye gravy - Yogurt


----------



## Barb L.

Yogurt - Turtle


----------



## YT2095

Turtle - Elephant Garlic


----------



## Barb L.

Elephant garlic - cobbler


----------



## Renee Attili

Cobbler - Rigitoni


----------



## Loprraine

rigatoni = iceberg

(as in lettuce)


----------



## Barb L.

Iceburg - grape


----------



## Renee Attili

grape - Endive


----------



## Barb L.

Endive- Egg


----------



## jkath

Egg........gelatin


----------



## middie

gelatin... nachos


----------



## Loprraine

nachos = stifado


----------



## Barb L.

Stifado - onion rings


----------



## Loprraine

onion rings = shrimp


----------



## Barb L.

Shrimp - Pizza


----------



## redkitty

pizza - artichoke


----------



## Uncle Bob

artichoke.....eggplant


----------



## YT2095

eggplant - tortellini


----------



## Barb L.

Tortellini - ice cream


----------



## YT2095

ice cream - mint sauce


----------



## Barb L.

Mint Sauce - Eclair


----------



## YT2095

Eclair - rollmops


----------



## Barb L.

Rollmops - sauce


----------



## YT2095

sauce - escalope


----------



## Barb L.

Escalope - Earthnut


----------



## YT2095

Earthnut - Turmeric


----------



## boufa06

turmeric - cantalope


----------



## jkath

cantalope......elk


----------



## Barb L.

Elk - Kale


----------



## jkath

Kale...........evaporated milk


----------



## Barb L.

evaporated milk -  kernel


----------



## jkath

kernel.............lyonnaise potato


----------



## Barb L.

Lyonniase potato - Oxtail


----------



## jkath

Oxtail..........lemon


----------



## YT2095

lemon - Naga Jolokia  (it`s a Chili breed I grow)


----------



## Barb L.

Naga Jolokia - Anchovy


----------



## YT2095

Anchovy - ylang-ylang


----------



## Barb L.

Ylang Ylang ?? -  Gypsum


----------



## Loprraine

gypsum = mahlepi

What the heck are  Ylang Ylang ?? - Gypsum ????


----------



## YT2095

Gypsum... (Calcium Sulphate??? Is that edible? well it`s not Harmful so maybe yeah) 

m - Mango

ylang Ylang is a very fragrant Flower and can be used in cooking or essential oils...


----------



## kimbaby

mango=orange


----------



## csalt

orange/ egg fu yung


----------



## Barb L.

Egg Fu Yung - Graham


----------



## csalt

macaroni cheese


----------



## Barb L.

macaroni cheese - Eel


----------



## redkitty

Eel - licorice


----------



## Barb L.

Licorice - Egg drop soup


----------



## redkitty

egg drop soup - parsley


----------



## jkath

parsley........yoo-hoo


----------



## suttisak

yoo-hoo ~ oyster


----------



## redkitty

oyster - raisin


----------



## boufa06

raisin - nougat


----------



## redkitty

nougat - tamale


----------



## Barb L.

Tamale - Escarole


----------



## csalt

Escarole/ eel pie


----------



## Barb L.

Eel pie - Easter Bread


----------



## mraa

Barb L. said:
			
		

> Easter Bread



Dewberry Cobbler


----------



## crewsk

Easter bread- duck


----------



## mraa

duck ~ kalamatas


----------



## Barb L.

Kalamates - Sardines


----------



## jkath

Sardines............schnitzel


----------



## Barb L.

Schnitzel - Lettuce


----------



## jkath

Lettuce........escalloped tomato


----------



## Uncle Bob

.......tomato......oyster


----------



## jkath

oyster..........rabbit
(not that I've eaten one...)


----------



## Loprraine

rabbit = tarama

(I love wabbit!!! )


----------



## jkath

tarama..............apple cobbler


----------



## stevem

Apple Cobbler  --  Radish


----------



## mraa

Radish ~Hominy


----------



## Barb L.

Hominy - Yam


----------



## jkath

yam.........macaroni


----------



## Uncle Bob

macaroni.........insalata


----------



## jkath

insalata.........artichoke


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

artichoke ~ egg fu yung


----------



## Uncle Bob

egg fu yung.....Grits


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

grits ~ southern style sweet tea


----------



## Uncle Bob

.........tea....arrowroot


----------



## bandonjan

arrowroot....thyme


----------



## csalt

thyme~ egg fried rice


----------



## Barb L.

Eggfried rice - Etoufee


----------



## boufa06

Etoufee - Easter eggs


----------



## YT2095

eggs - sashimi


----------



## boufa06

sashimi - icing sugar


----------



## YT2095

sugar - Rice cakes


----------



## Barb L.

Rice Cakes - Sweetbreads


----------



## jkath

Sweetbreads......spinach


----------



## YT2095

spinach - habaneros


----------



## jkath

habaneros.........seaweed


----------



## Barb L.

Seaweed - Doughnuts


----------



## jkath

doughnuts......(why do I keep getting the letter S?..)....spam


----------



## csalt

doughnuts/ sautèe potato(...no 's'!!!)


----------



## Uncle Bob

potato....oxtail


----------



## Barb L.

Oxtail - Lima Beans


----------



## YT2095

Lima Beans - sweet`n`sour sauce


----------



## americanwit

sweet`n`sour sauce - eggnog


----------



## Loprraine

eggnog = galangal


----------



## mudbug

galangal (sounds like a tall gal) = licorice


----------



## redkitty

licorice - eggplant


----------



## Uncle Bob

eggplant...tutti-frutti


----------



## mad_evo99

tutti-frutti  --  ice cream


----------



## Barb L.

Ice Cream - Muffins


----------



## Uncle Bob

Muffins....strawberry


----------



## jkath

strawberry.......yellow squash


----------



## Uncle Bob

yellow squash....Herbsaint


----------



## jkath

Herbsaint.....tiramisu


----------



## Barb L.

Tiramisu - uncooked oysters


----------



## mraa

Barb L. said:
			
		

> Tiramisu - uncooked oysters



uncooked oysters ~ salami


----------



## Barb L.

Salami - Icing


----------



## mraa

Barb L. said:
			
		

> Salami - Icing



icing ~ gelato


----------



## Uncle Bob

gelato.....oil


----------



## jkath

oil.......lychee


----------



## Uncle Bob

lychee....eggplant

( I have heard of the Monarch swarms in your area)


----------



## jkath

eggplant............turtle (those chocolate/caramel/nut things)

(UB- you should see them swarm a tree! Beautiful!)


----------



## Uncle Bob

turtle...elbow (pasta)

(wow I bet that is purty!)

(I LOVE TURTLES  that you described!!!)


----------



## mraa

elbow ~ watermelon


----------



## Barb L.

Watermelon - Necterine


----------



## csalt

necterine/ Easter biscuits


----------



## Renee Attili

Easter Biscuits - Sauerkraut


----------



## Barb L.

Sauerkraut - Tea


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

tea ~ apricot


----------



## jkath

apricot........three-cheese pizza


----------



## redkitty

three cheese pizza - almond


----------



## Uncle Bob

almond.....daiquiri


----------



## Barb L.

Daiquiri - Ice Coffee


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ice coffee.... egg roll


----------



## jkath

egg roll...........lemonade


----------



## boufa06

lemonade - egg drop soup


----------



## Barb L.

Egg Drop Soup - Peanutbutter


----------



## jkath

peanutbutter.................risotto


----------



## boufa06

risotto - octopus


----------



## jkath

octopus............sauteed shrimp


----------



## Uncle Bob

sauteed shrimp ...peking duck


----------



## boufa06

sauteed shrimp - Penang Laksa


----------



## boufa06

Uncle Bob, you beat me to it!!

Peking duck (my favourite!) - kalamata olives


----------



## Uncle Bob

boufa06...Well it is about time I win one time! Ha! Ha!

kalamata olives...salt pork


----------



## boufa06

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> boufa06...Well it is about time I win one time! Ha! Ha!
> 
> kalamata olives...salt pork


Sure Uncle Bob!  I'm not complaining!

salt pork - kugel


----------



## mraa

kugel ~ lemonade


----------



## Uncle Bob

boufa06 said:
			
		

> Sure Uncle Bob! I'm not complaining!
> 
> salt pork - kugel


 
Well you usually beat me so  


lemonade....evaporated (milk)


----------



## boufa06

evaporated milk - kumquats


----------



## mraa

kumquats ~ spinach


----------



## Barb L.

Spinach - Hash


----------



## boufa06

Hash - herring


----------



## mraa

herring ~ gherkin


----------



## Renee Attili

gherkin - Noodles


----------



## TATTRAT

Noodles-SurimI


----------



## LRCooks

Surimi-ice cream


----------



## Barb L.

Ice Cream - Minestrone


----------



## Renee Attili

Minestrone - Elephant ear pastry


----------



## Barb L.

Pastry - Yams


----------



## jkath

Yams.........sugar


----------



## crewsk

sugar- red velvet cake


----------



## mudbug

red velvet cake - eels


----------



## jkath

eels.........sugarbeet


----------



## Uncle Bob

sugarbeet....Tex-Mex


----------



## jkath

tex-mex.........xylitol (it's in gum)


----------



## Uncle Bob

xylitol......liederkranz

(quick you are)


----------



## jkath

liederkranz.......zoar loaf


----------



## Renee Attili

liederkranz -zuppa


----------



## Uncle Bob

zoar loaf....french fries


----------



## redkitty

fries - sugar


----------



## Uncle Bob

sugar...rotel


----------



## mudbug

rotel - elderberries


----------



## LRCooks

elderberries-salsify


----------



## crewsk

salsify- yogurt


----------



## Barb L.

Yogurt - tart


----------



## mraa

tart ~ artificial (flavoring)


----------



## jkath

artificial..........loquat


----------



## Barb L.

Loguat - Tomato


----------



## LRCooks

Tomato-Oregano


----------



## Vegas Girl

Oregano - Onion


----------



## Barb L.

Onion - Necterine


----------



## LRCooks

Nectarine-eggplant


----------



## mraa

eggplant ~ tamarind


----------



## Barb L.

tamarind - Dessert


----------



## mraa

Dessert ~ tangelo


----------



## Barb L.

Tangelo - Ox Tails


----------



## jkath

Ox Tails........spice cake


----------



## Barb L.

Spice cake - eggless noodles


----------



## jkath

eggless noodles........shucked oyster


----------



## Barb L.

Shucked Oysters - Rice Cakes


----------



## Shaheen

rice cakes - smoked salmon


----------



## Barb L.

Smoked Salmon - Nutter butter Bar


----------



## redkitty

nutter butter bar - rhubarb


----------



## Barb L.

Rhubarb - Berry pie


----------



## LRCooks

Berry pie-elderberry wine


----------



## Barb L.

Elderberry Pie (My Grandma made the best - Vanilla Ice Cream

Oops, wrong game, sorry!


----------



## LRCooks

Vanilla Ice Cream-Mint Jelly


----------



## hannan rose

Mint Jelly - Yakitori


----------



## mraa

Yakitori ~ Italian bread


----------



## Barb L.

Italian Bread - Doughnuts


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

doughnuts ~ sour cream


----------



## redkitty

sour cream - macadamia nut


----------



## Barb L.

_Macadamia Nut - Tarts_


----------



## mraa

Tarts ~ Sherry


----------



## redkitty

sherry - yam


----------



## Barb L.

Yam - Meatballs


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

meatballs ~ smoothie


----------



## Uncle Bob

smoothie...extracts


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

extracts ~ swedish meatball


----------



## jkath

swedish meatball..............linguica


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

linguica ~ apple pie


----------



## YT2095

apple pie - eclairs


----------



## Loprraine

eclairs = scamorza


----------



## zardiw

scamorza -> amaranth


----------



## americanwit

amaranth - hollandaise


----------



## Barb L.

Hollandaise - English Roast


----------



## Shaheen

english roast - english trifle


----------



## boufa06

English trifle - elbow macaroni


----------



## Barb L.

Elbow Macaroni - Icing


----------



## middie

Icing... gelatin


----------



## boufa06

gelatin - nopales


----------



## mraa

nopales ~ shellfish


----------



## boufa06

shellfish - halibut


----------



## YT2095

halibut - tempura


----------



## LRCooks

Halibut-Tuna


----------



## mraa

tempura ~ allspice


----------



## boufa06

allspice - endives


----------



## Barb L.

Endives - Salad


----------



## crewsk

salad- donut


----------



## Uncle Bob

donut........teriyaki


----------



## SizzlininIN

teriyaki - icecream


----------



## crewsk

icecream- miso


----------



## Barb L.

Miso - Oysters


----------



## SizzlininIN

oysters - salmon


----------



## Barb L.

Salmon - Necterine


----------



## mraa

Nectarine ~ Easter Egg


----------



## redkitty

egg - granola


----------



## Uncle Bob

granola.....adobo


----------



## appletart

adobo - oatmeal cookies


----------



## Barb L.

Oatmeal cookies - sardines


----------



## appletart

sardines - strawberry daiquiri


----------



## Barb L.

Strawberry Daiquiri - Ice


----------



## crewsk

ice- escargo


----------



## Uncle Bob

escargo...oyster


----------



## mudbug

oyster - ragu


----------



## Uncle Bob

ragu..ugli fruit


----------



## mudbug

ugli fruit - itty bitty pieces of okra


----------



## Barb L.

LOL, itty bitty pieces of Okra - Applesauce


----------



## boufa06

applesauce - evaporated milk


----------



## crewsk

evaporated milk- Kit Kat


----------



## boufa06

kit kat - turnip


----------



## crewsk

turnip- popcorn


----------



## mraa

popcorn ~ nutella


----------



## Barb L.

Nutella - Apple Crisp


----------



## crewsk

apple crisp- pineapple casserole


----------



## Uncle Bob

pineapple casserole...English muffin


----------



## boufa06

English muffin - nigella seeds


----------



## Barb L.

Nigella seeds - swiss cheese


----------



## redkitty

swiss cheese - eggplant


----------



## Barb L.

Eggplant - Toast


----------



## nucleus

Toast-Tatar Sauce


----------



## Barb L.

Tater Sauce - Egg Noodle


----------



## mudbug

egg noodle - lefse


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

lefse ~ eggs overeasy


----------



## Loprraine

eggs overeasy = yam


----------



## Uncle Bob

yam...mayhaw


----------



## g23

turnip- pot noodles


----------



## g23

oops i've made a mistake


mayhaw-worcestershire sauce


----------



## Barb L.

W. Sauce - Eggs


----------



## Uncle Bob

eggs..sushi


----------



## SizzlininIN

sushi - iceburg (lettuce)


----------



## middie

Iceburg... genoa salami


----------



## Uncle Bob

genoa salami....insalata


----------



## Barb L.

Insalata - Applesauce


----------



## redkitty

insalata - avocado


----------



## redkitty

woops, double post with barb!


----------



## Loprraine

barb = babana cream pie


----------



## redkitty

I LOVE PIE!  

pie - english muffin


----------



## Barb L.

English Muffin - Noodle


----------



## SizzlininIN

noodle - eggplant parmesan


----------



## Barb L.

Eggplant Parmesan - Nut Brittle


----------



## mraa

Nut Brittle ~ Evian (water)


----------



## Barb L.

Evian - Nougut


----------



## boufa06

Nougut - taramosalata


----------



## Barb L.

Taramosalata - Apple


----------



## boufa06

apple - elderberries


----------



## Barb L.

Elderberries - Strawberry


----------



## csalt

Strawberry-  yoghurt


----------



## califlorican

yoghurt- turkey


----------



## Barb L.

Turkey - yellow squash


----------



## redkitty

squash - honey


----------



## mraa

honey ~ yaki mandu


----------



## crewsk

yaki mandu- udon noodles


----------



## YT2095

udon noodles - Soda bread


----------



## redkitty

soda bread - dumpling


----------



## Uncle Bob

dumpling...ginger


----------



## redkitty

ginger - radish


----------



## Uncle Bob

radish...horseradish


----------



## Barb L.

Horseradish - Herring


----------



## Uncle Bob

herring........gouda


----------



## Barb L.

Gouda - Anchovies


----------



## Uncle Bob

anchovies....shrimp


----------



## redkitty

shrimp - parsnip


----------



## Uncle Bob

parsnip...panko


----------



## redkitty

panko - oatmeal


----------



## Uncle Bob

oatmeal...lentils


----------



## Renee Attili

lentils - Sasafrass


----------



## Uncle Bob

sasafrass....saffron


----------



## bandonjan

saffron.....nutmeg


----------



## Barb L.

Nutmeg -  Grape


----------



## Uncle Bob

grape...elderberry


----------



## Shaheen

elderberry - yakitori chicken


----------



## Half Baked

yakitori chicken - nuts


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

nuts ~ sage


----------



## babyhuggies

sage~ egg salad


----------



## redkitty

egg salad - dill


----------



## Barb L.

Dill - Lettuce


----------



## Uncle Bob

lettuce...escarole


----------



## csalt

escarole.....Easter egg


----------



## redkitty

egg - garam masala


----------



## Uncle Bob

garam masala.....Armagnac


----------



## Barb L.

Armagnac - accorn squash


----------



## JazzieLadie1

acorn squash...........halibut


----------



## Half Baked

lasagna - nacho


----------



## Uncle Bob

nacho....chowder


----------



## Katie H

chowder - ravioli


----------



## Uncle Bob

ravioli...olive


----------



## Rookiecook

Olive......Escargot


----------



## Barb L.

Escargot - Turkey


----------



## Uncle Bob

turkey...yucca


----------



## crewsk

yucca- avacado


----------



## tancowgirl2000

yucca----apple


----------



## Uncle Bob

crewsk said:
			
		

> yucca- avacado


 
avacado....omelet


----------



## tancowgirl2000

omlette----eggs

that didnt work

omelet----tangerine


----------



## redkitty

eggs - spinach


----------



## Barb L.

Spinach - Hashbrowns


----------



## tancowgirl2000

hashbrowns ---- harvest crunch


----------



## Barb L.

tancowgirl2000 said:
			
		

> hashbrowns ---- harvest crunch


Sorry Tan, your food answer must start with the last letter of the first word- Hashbrowns -- s


----------



## Uncle Bob

hasbrowns....sugar


----------



## crewsk

sugar- raw oyster


----------



## Uncle Bob

oyster.....render

love raw oysters


----------



## SizzlininIN

render - ruhbarb


----------



## Uncle Bob

ruhbarb....banana


----------



## Loprraine

banana = anchovy


----------



## Uncle Bob

anchovy...yogurt


----------



## crewsk

yogurt- toffee


----------



## Uncle Bob

toffee..eggs


----------



## tancowgirl2000

eggs

souffle


----------



## Cathysue

*dill - Pickles*


----------



## Uncle Bob

pickles.... (next word must start with S )  Spinach


----------



## VeraBlue

spinach - hagis


----------



## middie

Hagis... sugar


----------



## Uncle Bob

sugar...rosemary


----------



## VeraBlue

yuca - absinthe


----------



## SizzlininIN

absinthe - escarole


----------



## suttisak

escarole ~ eggnog


----------



## boufa06

eggnog - gingko nut


----------



## tancowgirl2000

ginko nut

tamale


----------



## Barb L.

Tamale - Endive


----------



## tancowgirl2000

endive---venison


----------



## boufa06

tancowgirl2000 said:
			
		

> endive---venison


Should start with the letter 'e'


----------



## tancowgirl2000

darn!!!  I knew I would mix these up....fine!

endive----escargot!

lol!


----------



## SizzlininIN

escargot - tamale


----------



## Barb L.

Tamale - Escarole


----------



## boufa06

Escarole - eggah


----------



## Barb L.

Eggah  - Haddock


----------



## boufa06

haddock - kumquat


----------



## Barb L.

Kumquat - Trout


----------



## crewsk

trout- tomato


----------



## redkitty

tomato - olive


----------



## mudbug

olive -endive


----------



## RMS

endive- english muffin


----------



## VeraBlue

english muffin - nilla wafer


----------



## boufa06

nilla wafer - Rossiki salata


----------



## Barb L.

Rossiki Salata - Apple Pie


----------



## boufa06

Apple Pie - English mustard


----------



## Barb L.

English Mustard - Duck


----------



## boufa06

duck - kidney beans


----------



## middie

Beans... Sponge Cake


----------



## Uncle Bob

s cake....English Muffin


----------



## mudbug

muffin - nanner puddin


----------



## Uncle Bob

n puddin....neat


----------



## middie

neat... t-bone


----------



## Barb L.

T-Bone - Easter Eggs


----------



## Uncle Bob

Easter Eggs....salsify ( which I assure you is a food)


----------



## Barb L.

LOL, Salsify - Yams


----------



## middie

Yams... Spanish rice


----------



## Barb L.

Those e's are horrid ! lol

Spanish Rice - Endive


----------



## Uncle Bob

spanish rice....esspresso


----------



## Uncle Bob

endive....esspresso


----------



## stargazer021

esspresso....onions


----------



## Uncle Bob

onions...sage


----------



## tancowgirl2000

sage----elephant ears


----------



## SizzlininIN

elephant ears - sassafras


----------



## tancowgirl2000

sassafras------sardines


----------



## Barb L.

Sardines - Saltines


----------



## Half Baked

saltines - spread


----------



## Barb L.

Spread - doughnuts


----------



## Uncle Bob

doughnuts....squash


----------



## Loprraine

squash = homard


----------



## Uncle Bob

homard...dill


----------



## Barb L.

Dill - Large mouth bass


----------



## appletart

bass - salted eggs


----------



## Renee Attili

Salted eggs - Scallop


----------



## Uncle Bob

scallop.........patty


----------



## RMS

Patty- yams


----------



## Barb L.

Yams - Sweet taters


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sweet taters...swordfish


----------



## Half Baked

swordfish - halibut


----------



## Uncle Bob

halibut...tuna


----------



## boufa06

tuna - arrowroot


----------



## Barb L.

Arrowroot - Taffy


----------



## boufa06

taffy - yabbies


----------



## Barb L.

Yabbies - sauerkraut


----------



## SizzlininIN

sauerkraut - tiramisu


----------



## RMS

upside-down cake


----------



## Uncle Bob

upside down cake......escargot


----------



## Barb L.

Escargot - Tongue


----------



## Half Baked

tongue - eel


----------



## crewsk

eel- lasagna


----------



## Uncle Bob

lasagna...aspic


----------



## boufa06

aspic - catfish


----------



## Loprraine

aspic....calf


----------



## Renee Attili

Calf - Fennel


----------



## Uncle Bob

fennel...limburger


----------



## Barb L.

Limburger - Rye Bread ! (Yes)


----------



## boufa06

rye bread - dolmades


----------



## Barb L.

Dolmades - Sandwiches


----------



## Half Baked

sandwiches - seaweed


----------



## redkitty

seaweed - dahl


----------



## Barb L.

Dahl - Lavish


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

lavish ~ hotdog


----------



## Barb L.

Hot dog - Grapes


----------



## redkitty

grapes - spaghetti


----------



## Barb L.

Spaghetti - Icing


----------



## SizzlininIN

icing - gorgonzola


----------



## sattie

gorgonzola - apple sauce


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

apple sauce ~ egg noodle


----------



## VeraBlue

egg noodle - noodle kugel


----------



## Uncle Bob

noodle kugel...latke


----------



## Barb L.

Latke - Elk


----------



## SizzlininIN

Elk - Keilbasa


----------



## Uncle Bob

Keilbasa..au lait


----------



## RMS

au lait- tomales


----------



## Barb L.

Tamales - Sweet Potatoes


----------



## Uncle Bob

sweet potatoes....squash


----------



## RMS

squash - hearts of celery


----------



## boufa06

hearts of celery - yellow fin tuna


----------



## Barb L.

Tuna - asparagus


----------



## boufa06

asparagus - sorrel


----------



## redkitty

sorrel - lemon


----------



## Uncle Bob

lemon..nectarine


----------



## boufa06

nectarine - Eggless Chocolate Bundt


----------



## Uncle Bob

eggless c bundt..

tomato


----------



## redkitty

tomato - orange


----------



## tancowgirl2000

orange----escargot


----------



## SizzlininIN

escargot - triffle


----------



## boufa06

trifle - eggnog


----------



## Barb L.

Eggnog - Guava


----------



## boufa06

guava - Arni Fricasse


----------



## mraa

Arni Fricasse ~ eggplant


----------



## Half Baked

eggplant - tuna


----------



## Shaheen

eggplant - tortellini


----------



## Half Baked

tortellini - ice cream


----------



## mraa

ice cream ~ mojito


----------



## SizzlininIN

mojito - orzo


----------



## Barb L.

Orzo - Oatmeal


----------



## mraa

Oatmeal ~ Luncheon meat


----------



## Barb L.

Meat - Tripe


----------



## Uncle Bob

tripe......eclair


----------



## VeraBlue

eclair - risotto


----------



## Uncle Bob

risotto...oyster


----------



## tancowgirl2000

oyster.....ravioli


----------



## SizzlininIN

ravioli - icing


----------



## boufa06

icing - Goulash


----------



## Barb L.

Goulash - Hash


----------



## RMS

Hash- Haddock


----------



## Barb L.

Haddock - Ketchup


----------



## SizzlininIN

ketchup - pudding


----------



## Barb L.

pudding - grapefruit


----------



## boufa06

grapefruit - taramosalata


----------



## Barb L.

taramosalata - apple


----------



## jkath

apple.........escarole


----------



## Barb L.

Escarole - Energy Bars


----------



## boufa06

Energy Bars - soft-shell crabs


----------



## Uncle Bob

soft shell crabs...Lake Maurepas


----------



## SizzlininIN

Lake Maurepas - Salmon


----------



## Barb L.

Salmon - Nutbread


----------



## mraa

Nutbread ~ Divan (chicken)


----------



## boufa06

Divan - navy beans


----------



## Barb L.

Navy beans - Sausage


----------



## cowhead

sausage-eggplant


----------



## Half Baked

eggplant - tamarind


----------



## Uncle Bob

tamarind......dill


----------



## RMS

dill- lemon drops


----------



## SizzlininIN

lemon drops - sage butter


----------



## mraa

sage butter ~ rutabega


----------



## Barb L.

Rutabega - Asparagus


----------



## mraa

Asparagus ~ saffron (threads)


----------



## Barb L.

Saffron - Nuts


----------



## redkitty

nuts - sugar


----------



## Half Baked

sugar - radish


----------



## Barb L.

Radish - Herring


----------



## redkitty

herring - gravy


----------



## Renee Attili

Gravy - Yogert


----------



## Barb L.

Yogurt - Turtle


----------



## mraa

turtle ~ elephant garlic


----------



## boufa06

elephant garlic - Cornish hens


----------



## csalt

cornish hens---sautée potatoes


----------



## Barb L.

Sautee' Potatoes - Sweet Potatoes


----------



## redkitty

potatoes - soup


----------



## Renee Attili

Soup - Pumpernickel


----------



## boufa06

pumpernickle - evaporated milk


----------



## mudbug

evaporated milk - kasha


----------



## boufa06

kasha - alfafa sprouts


----------



## redkitty

sprouts - spam


----------



## Uncle Bob

spam....mustard


----------



## mraa

mustard ... diet coke


----------



## boufa06

diet coke - eggless chocolate bundt


----------



## mraa

eggless chocolate bundt ~ tartar (sauce)


----------



## boufa06

tartar sauce - Ergolavi


----------



## mraa

Ergolavi ~ Iceburg (lettuce)


----------



## boufa06

Iceburg lettuce - English muffins


----------



## mraa

English Muffins ~ Salmon Caviar


----------



## Uncle Bob

Salmon Caviar....radish


----------



## Barb L.

Radish - hash


----------



## redkitty

hash - honey


----------



## Barb L.

Honey - Yellow popcorn


----------



## mraa

Yellow popcorn  ~ nigella seeds


----------



## Barb L.

nigella seeds - soy sauce


----------



## RMS

soy sauce- egg foo young


----------



## SizzlininIN

egg foo young - ganoush


----------



## redkitty

ganoush - hummus


----------



## Uncle Bob

hummus.sugarcane


----------



## redkitty

sugarcane - eggplant


----------



## Uncle Bob

eggplant....toddy


----------



## Renee Attili

toddy - Yam


----------



## mraa

yam ~ macaroni


----------



## redkitty

macaroni - icing


----------



## RMS

icing- gummy bears


----------



## mraa

gummy bears ~ sweet potato


----------



## redkitty

potato - okra


----------



## Barb L.

Okra - Apple Pie


----------



## boufa06

Apple Pie - English mustard


----------



## RMS

English Mustard- Dove Chocolate


----------



## redkitty

chocolate - edamame


----------



## Uncle Bob

edamame.....extracts


----------



## redkitty

extracts - spaghetti


----------



## Uncle Bob

spaghetti...........Irish cream


----------



## redkitty

irish cream - macadamia nut!


----------



## Uncle Bob

m-nut...........tequila


----------



## Barb L.

tequila - apple pucker


----------



## redkitty

apple pucker - radish


----------



## Barb L.

Radish - Hash


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hash...honey


----------



## Barb L.

Honey - Yellow Cake


----------



## mraa

Yellow Cake ~ Eel


----------



## boufa06

eel - Lumpia


----------



## redkitty

lumpia - almond


----------



## boufa06

almond - durian!!


----------



## Barb L.

Durian - Navel Oranges


----------



## SizzlininIN

Navel Oranges - Succotash


----------



## Uncle Bob

succotash........hash


----------



## Loprraine

hash = haloumi


----------



## boufa06

haloumi - Italian dandelions


----------



## redkitty

dandelions - strawberry


----------



## appletart

strawberry - yam


----------



## SizzlininIN

yam - marichino


----------



## boufa06

marichino - orzo pasta


----------



## Uncle Bob

orzo pasta....avocado


----------



## Loprraine

avocado = osso buco


----------



## Uncle Bob

osso buco.....Olive


----------



## SizzlininIN

olive - endive


----------



## Barb L.

Endive - Eggless noodles


----------



## redkitty

noodles - salmon


----------



## Renee Attili

salmon - Nut


----------



## SizzlininIN

nut - tarragon


----------



## redkitty

tarragon - noodle


----------



## Spiritboxer

noodle ~ eggplant


----------



## Barb L.

Eggplant -  Toffee


----------



## SizzlininIN

Toffee - egg roll


----------



## boufa06

egg roll - lentils


----------



## suttisak

lentils - salad


----------



## redkitty

salad - donut


----------



## Barb L.

Donut - Tongue


----------



## SizzlininIN

Tongue - egg noodles


----------



## Barb L.

Egg Noodles - Salmon


----------



## RMS

salmon- nuts


----------



## Barb L.

Nuts - Squirrel


----------



## redkitty

squirrel - lentil


----------



## boufa06

lentil - lotus seed


----------



## Barb L.

lotus seed - Duck


----------



## redkitty

duck - kale


----------



## nucleus

kale - eggs


----------



## mraa

eggs ~ sashimi


----------



## Renee Attili

sashimi - Italian Sausage


----------



## appletart

Italian sausage - eggplant parmesan


----------



## boufa06

eggplant parmesan - Nicoise olives


----------



## Loprraine

nicoise olives = stew


----------



## Uncle Bob

stew....whiskey


----------



## boufa06

whiskey - yarrow


----------



## Loprraine

yarrow = wasabi


----------



## boufa06

wasabi - Irish Mist


----------



## evenstranger

Irish mist... Tomatillo


----------



## boufa06

tomatillo - ostrich meat


----------



## Loprraine

ostrich meat = tamarind


----------



## mraa

tamarind ~ dolmas


----------



## SizzlininIN

dolmas - saffron


----------



## mraa

saffron ~ new potoato


----------



## Half Baked

new potato - olive


----------



## mraa

olive ~ everclear


----------



## redkitty

everclear - ravioli


----------



## Barb L.

Ravioli - Icing


----------



## redkitty

icing - gravy


----------



## boufa06

gravy - young corns


----------



## Loprraine

young corns = soy


----------



## Uncle Bob

soy.....yogurt


----------



## Loprraine

yogurt = tiramisu


----------



## Uncle Bob

tiramisu...unsalted butter


----------



## Half Baked

unsalted butter - raisin


----------



## Uncle Bob

raisin....nectarine


----------



## Barb L.

Nectarine - Eggnog


----------



## boufa06

eggnog - guava


----------



## Barb L.

guava - applesauce


----------



## boufa06

applesauce - [SIZE=-1]Emmentaler[/SIZE]


----------



## YT2095

[SIZE=-1]Emmentaler - rogan josh
[/SIZE]


----------



## RMS

rogan josh?----Hamburger patty


----------



## Barb L.

Hamburger Patty - Yams


----------



## redkitty

yams - squid


----------



## Barb L.

Squid- Dates


----------



## Renee Attili

Dates - Sassafras


----------



## mraa

Sassafras ~ Spanish Rice


----------



## boufa06

Spanish rice - extra virgin olive oil


----------



## mraa

EVOOil ~ Liquor


----------



## redkitty

liquor - radish


----------



## Barb L.

Radish - Hash browns


----------



## Barb L.

This game is getting lost in all the threads !


----------



## Half Baked

Perhaps these games could become 'Stickys'.  I think they are really fun.


----------



## Uncle Bob

fun threads....salmon


----------



## Barb L.

Salmon - Nut bread


----------



## Half Baked

nut bread - doughnut


----------



## Barb L.

Half Baked said:
			
		

> Perhaps these games could become 'Stickys'.  I think they are really fun.



I agree with you,I enjoy them !  How do they become -sticky's- ?  All the games should be !


----------



## Half Baked

rofl...I'm computer illiterate, too!   Have no idea whatsoever!


----------



## Barb L.

Doughnut - Taffy


----------



## redkitty

taffy - yam


----------



## Barb L.

Yam - Monkey Bread


----------



## redkitty

monkey bread - dill pickle


----------



## Barb L.

Dil Pickle - Eel


----------



## Half Baked

eel - liquor


----------



## bandonjan

liquor ---- oregano


----------



## Barb L.

oregano - Olive


----------



## The Dessert Diva

olive - veal romano


----------



## boufa06

veal romano - Ortikia Krasata


----------



## Barb L.

Ortikia Krasata - Tapioca


----------



## appletart

tapioca - aspic


----------



## Barb L.

Aspic - Iceburg lettuce


----------



## SizzlininIN

Iceburg Lettuce - Immitation Crab (blah!)


----------



## appletart

barbequed ribs


----------



## Barb L.

Steak ...............


----------



## Lynan

Steak  -  Kumara


----------



## Barb L.

Kumara - Applesauce


----------



## weeezer0421

Applesauce-escargot


----------



## Barb L.

Escargot -- Trout


----------



## boufa06

trout - tiropita


----------



## redkitty

tiropita - angel food cake


----------



## Barb L.

Angle food cake - Edam Cheese


----------



## appletart

edam cheese - escarole


----------



## Snoop Puss

escarole - emmenthal


----------



## appletart

emmenthal - lasagna


----------



## Barb L.

Lasagna - Asparagus


----------



## maris

asparagus - stifado


----------



## appletart

stiado - octopus


----------



## Barb L.

Octopus - Squid


----------



## appletart

squid - dungenes crab!


----------



## Loprraine

dungenes crab = boboti


----------



## Barb L.

Boboti - Italian ice


----------



## Barb L.

Next ,...........


----------



## Loprraine

Italian Ice = Escarole


----------



## Barb L.

Escarole - Lemon


----------



## Barb L.

............ again, Next ! lol


----------



## funnyrock

Lemon >>>> Nut butter


----------



## Barb L.

Nut butter - Rutabaga


----------



## appletart

rutabaga - apple tart


----------



## boufa06

apple tart (yum!) - tapioca


----------



## appletart

artichoke w/mayo


----------



## Barb L.

Aritchoke - Eggs


----------



## Katie H

eggs - hatchin'


----------



## Uncle Bob

hatchin....noodles


----------



## Loprraine

noodles = soursop


----------



## Uncle Bob

soursop.........peanuts


----------



## Loprraine

peanuts = spisghetti  hehehe just joking

peanuts = s'mores


----------



## Uncle Bob

smores....squash


----------



## Loprraine

squash = haddock


----------



## Uncle Bob

haddock....kibbie


----------



## Barb L.

Kibbie - Escargot


----------



## Loprraine

escargot = tilapia


----------



## Barb L.

Tilapia - Apple


----------



## YT2095

Apple - endive


----------



## Renee Attili

Endive - Eggplant


----------



## appletart

eggplant - tacos


----------



## Barb L.

Taco's - Sardines


----------



## lovetocook07

sardines - salami


----------



## ayla

Salami = Ice Cream


----------



## lovetocook07

Ice Cream - maple syrup


----------



## Loprraine

maple syrup = poutine


----------



## Barb L.

Poutine - Egg Drop Soup


----------



## Uncle Bob

soup.....persimmon


----------



## Barb L.

Persimmon - Nachos


----------



## Uncle Bob

nachos........s'more


----------



## Loprraine

s'more = eggplant


----------



## Uncle Bob

eggplant...tasso


----------



## Loprraine

tasso = onion


----------



## Uncle Bob

onion.....neufchatel


----------



## Loprraine

neufchatel = lemon curd


----------



## Barb L.

Lemon Curd - Deviled Eggs


----------



## Uncle Bob

d. eggs.....sirloin


----------



## Loprraine

sirloin = nasi goreng


----------



## Barb L.

Nasi goreng - Grapefruit


----------



## boufa06

grapefruit - tamarind


----------



## Loprraine

tamarind = durian


----------



## Barb L.

durian - nutmeg


----------



## Uncle Bob

nutmeg.....ginger


----------



## Loprraine

ginger = ravioli


----------



## Uncle Bob

ravioli..........insalata


----------



## Loprraine

insalata = agnolotti


----------



## Uncle Bob

agnolotti......Irish Whiskey


----------



## Loprraine

Irish Whiskey = yemestes


----------



## redkitty

yemestes - squash


----------



## SurvivorGirl

Sqaush - hushpuppies


----------



## mudbug

hushpuppies - Spam


----------



## redkitty

spam - mustard


----------



## SurvivorGirl

spam - dumplings


----------



## Uncle Bob

dumplings....Sazerac


----------



## mudbug

Sazerac - chowdah


----------



## Uncle Bob

chowdah.......Havarti


----------



## SurvivorGirl

Havarti - Ice cream!!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ice cream......mango


----------



## SurvivorGirl

mango - orange


----------



## Uncle Bob

orange.......egg


----------



## SurvivorGirl

egg - gerkins


----------



## mudbug

egg- gelatin


----------



## Katie H

gelatin - nutmeg


----------



## Uncle Bob

nutmeg......grapes


----------



## SurvivorGirl

grapes - soup


----------



## Barb L.

Soup - Pineapple


----------



## SurvivorGirl

pineapple - eggplant


----------



## mudbug

eggplant - tiramisu


----------



## SurvivorGirl

Tiramisu - Ulluco


----------



## Barb L.

Ulluco - Oatmeal


----------



## SurvivorGirl

Oatmeal - lettuce


----------



## redkitty

lettuce - escargot


----------



## SurvivorGirl

Escargot - Tuna


----------



## Uncle Bob

tuna...anchovy


----------



## SurvivorGirl

anchovy - yam


----------



## Uncle Bob

yam....melon


----------



## SurvivorGirl

melon - nachos


----------



## Barb L.

Nachos - Spaghetti


----------



## redkitty

spaghetti - iceberg lettuce


----------



## Foodie

egg - garlic


----------



## Uncle Bob

egg....gravy


----------



## boufa06

gravy - Yorkshire pudding


----------



## Katie H

Yorkshire pudding - greens


----------



## Uncle Bob

greens ..... spinach


----------



## Katie H

spinach - horehound candy


----------



## mudbug

horehound candy - dyed Easter eggs


----------



## SurvivorGirl

dyed Easter eggs - snapple


----------



## redkitty

snapple - eggplant


----------



## Loprraine

eggplant = tilapia


----------



## Uncle Bob

tilapia....apricot


----------



## SurvivorGirl

apricot - taffy


----------



## Katie H

taffy - yuca


----------



## mudbug

yucca - angel biscuit


----------



## redkitty

biscuit - tarragon


----------



## SurvivorGirl

tarragon - nutmeg


----------



## mudbug

nutmeg - ganache


----------



## Uncle Bob

ganache....eclair


----------



## Katie H

eclair - rib roast


----------



## Uncle Bob

rib roast.........taco


----------



## Loprraine

taco = octopus


----------



## Barb L.

Octopus - Shark


----------



## Loprraine

shark = kiwi


----------



## Uncle Bob

kiwi..Irish Whiskey


----------



## SurvivorGirl

Irish Whiskey - Yohgurt


----------



## Uncle Bob

Yogurt....truffle


----------



## SurvivorGirl

truffle - EVOO!!


----------



## Uncle Bob

EVOO...olive


----------



## Barb L.

Olive - Endive


----------



## SurvivorGirl

olive - enchinlada


----------



## Buck

enchilada     - absinthe


----------



## SurvivorGirl

absinthe - english muffins


----------



## Loprraine

english muffins = samosa


----------



## Barb L.

samosa - arrowroot


----------



## Loprraine

arrowroot = tahini


----------



## Uncle Bob

tahini.........isinglass


----------



## SurvivorGirl

isinglass - sushi


----------



## Uncle Bob

sushi.....Irish Cream


----------



## SurvivorGirl

Irish Cream - meat loaf


----------



## Uncle Bob

meat loaf....french fries


----------



## SurvivorGirl

french fries - spaggehti (sp?)


----------



## Katie H

spaghetti - ice cream


----------



## Uncle Bob

i cream     mojito


----------



## Loprraine

mojito = orange


----------



## Barb L.

Orange - Eggplant


----------



## Loprraine

eggplant = tzimmes


----------



## Uncle Bob

tzimmes...who?

saffron


----------



## Barb L.

Safforn - Nutmeg


----------



## redkitty

did someone say mojito!!!?

nutmeg - granola


----------



## SurvivorGirl

granola - almonds


----------



## Uncle Bob

almonds.......sauce

(It was me!!!!!)


----------



## SurvivorGirl

sauce - egg-noodles


----------



## redkitty

noodles - salad


----------



## SurvivorGirl

salad - dandelion greens


----------



## Uncle Bob

salad......duxelles


----------



## SurvivorGirl

duxelles - soup


----------



## Uncle Bob

dandelion greens....spinach


----------



## SurvivorGirl

spinach - hash browns


----------



## redkitty

its much harder and fun if you stop putting s's on the end of each word!!!

hash browns - squid


----------



## SurvivorGirl

squid - daiquiri 

(sorry bout that!)


----------



## redkitty

no worries!!! 

daiquiri - ice cream


----------



## SurvivorGirl

ice cream - meatball
sorry i did the "s" thing again


----------



## redkitty

meatball - lychee


----------



## Barb L.

Lychee - Eggroll


----------



## redkitty

Eggroll - linseed


----------



## Uncle Bob

linseed.......duck


----------



## Barb L.

Duck - Kabob


----------



## SurvivorGirl

Kabob - bacon


----------



## redkitty

bacon - noodle


----------



## Barb L.

Noodle - Egg drop soup


----------



## SurvivorGirl

egg drop soup - pancake


----------



## Katie H

pancake - edamame


----------



## SurvivorGirl

edamame - escarole

sorry bout the "e"


----------



## Katie H

escarole - eggplant

Whew!  Got rid of those pesky "e" words for a while.


----------



## SurvivorGirl

eggplant - taco

Thank god!!!


----------



## Barbara L

taco - onion ring

 Barbara


----------



## redkitty

onion ring - gnocchi


----------



## Barb L.

gnocchi - icing


----------



## Uncle Bob

icing ....gravlax


----------



## SurvivorGirl

gravlax - xo 
(it's a type of drink)


----------



## funnyrock

xo  --  olive oil


----------



## SurvivorGirl

olive oil - lemon


----------



## boufa06

lemon - Norwegian cod


----------



## Uncle Bob

N. Cod.........dough


----------



## Loprraine

dough = hoagie


----------



## Uncle Bob

hoagie...egg


----------



## Loprraine

egg = gravlax


----------



## Barb L.

Gravlax - XO


----------



## Foodie

* xo - onion*


----------



## bowlingshirt

onion...noodle


----------



## Barb L.

Noodle - Lemon


----------



## Uncle Bob

lemon....nacho


----------



## Katie H

nacho - oxtail soup (yum, double yum)


----------



## Uncle Bob

o.soup    pignoli


----------



## SurvivorGirl

irish coffee


----------



## jessicacarr

endive...........


----------



## Uncle Bob

endive............elderberry


----------



## Loprraine

elderberry = yam


----------



## Uncle Bob

yam...mayhaw


----------



## Loprraine

mayhaw = walnut


----------



## Uncle Bob

walnut...tofu


----------



## boufa06

tofu - urad dal


----------



## Uncle Bob

urad dal.....Liederkranz


----------



## Loprraine

Liederkranz = Zucchini


----------



## Barb L.

Zucchini - Icing


----------



## Loprraine

icing = goulash


----------



## Uncle Bob

goulash.....hash


----------



## Loprraine

hash = halibut


----------



## Uncle Bob

halibut.....Tetrazzini


----------



## bowlingshirt

tetrazzini......italian sausage


----------



## Uncle Bob

Italian sausage.....extracts


----------



## mudbug

extracts - surimi


----------



## Uncle Bob

surimi.........Irish whisky


----------



## SurvivorGirl

Irish whisky - yellow sqaush


----------



## Loprraine

yellow squash = haloumi


----------



## Barb L.

Haloumi - Ice cream


----------



## bowlingshirt

ice cream - mango


----------



## Loprraine

mango = ostrich


----------



## boufa06

ostrich - hash browns


----------



## bowlingshirt

hash browns - swiss cheese


----------



## Uncle Bob

swiss cheese..espresso


----------



## mudbug

expresso - oxtail soup


----------



## Barb L.

Oxtail Soup - Pumpkin Pie


----------



## boufa06

Pumpkin Pie - Ementhal


----------



## Barb L.

Ementhal - Licorice


----------



## boufa06

licorice - elderberries


----------



## Loprraine

elderberries = spanakopita


----------



## Barb L.

Spanakopita - Apple turnover


----------



## Loprraine

apple turnover = raita


----------



## SurvivorGirl

raita - aspargus


----------



## boufa06

asparagus - Soutzoukakia Smyrneika


----------



## Barb L.

S. Smyrneika - Arrowroot


----------



## mudbug

arrowroot - transfat


----------



## boufa06

transfat - taro


----------



## Barb L.

Taro - onion


----------



## boufa06

onion - nigella seeds


----------



## Barb L.

Nigella seeds - Sardines


----------



## mudbug

sardines - escarole


----------



## Uncle Bob

escarole.....eggplant


----------



## boufa06

eggplant - Tarte Tatin


----------



## Uncle Bob

Tarte Tatin........nutmeg


----------



## SurvivorGirl

nutmeg - grubs


----------



## boufa06

grubs - Singapore Chilli Crab


----------



## SurvivorGirl

Singapore Chilli Crab - baklava


----------



## boufa06

baklava - Arni Fricassee


----------



## Barb L.

Arni Fricassee - Egg noodle


----------



## boufa06

egg noodle - eggah


----------



## SurvivorGirl

eggah - haggis


----------



## Uncle Bob

haggis....soup


----------



## Barb L.

Soup - Pepperoni


----------



## Uncle Bob

pepperoni...icing


----------



## SurvivorGirl

icing - ganache


----------



## Uncle Bob

ganache....English muffin


----------



## Katie H

English muffin - nacho


----------



## Uncle Bob

nacho....oleo


----------



## SurvivorGirl

oleo - oreo


----------



## Loprraine

oreo = octopus


----------



## Barb L.

Octopus - Spaghetti


----------



## Uncle Bob

spaghetti....icebeg lettuce


----------



## Loprraine

iceberg lettuce = eel


----------



## SurvivorGirl

eel - lemon


----------



## Barb L.

Lemon - Nuts


----------



## SurvivorGirl

nuts - salmon


----------



## Loprraine

salmon = nutmag


----------



## boufa06

nutmag - gingko nuts


----------



## Uncle Bob

gingko nuts....sbrinz


----------



## Barb L.

Sbrinz - Zwieback


----------



## Uncle Bob

Zwieback........kudzu


----------



## Barb L.

Kudzu - under cooked steak !


----------



## SurvivorGirl

under cooked steak - ketchup


----------



## bowlingshirt

penne........


----------



## mudbug

penne - near-beer


----------



## SurvivorGirl

near-beer - ribs


----------



## Reanie525i

ribs - scungilli


----------



## Barb L.

Scungilli - Ice tea


----------



## Loprraine

Ice tea = artichoke


----------



## boufa06

artichoke - escargot


----------



## Loprraine

escargot = tabbouli


----------



## boufa06

tabbouli - icing sugar


----------



## Uncle Bob

icing sugar......roux


----------



## boufa06

roux - xanthan gum


----------



## Loprraine

xanthan gum = marshmallow


----------



## boufa06

marshmallow - water convolvus


----------



## EcoGal

water convolvus - star fruit


----------



## Barb L.

Star Fruit - Turtle


----------



## Barb L.

...........................


----------



## Uncle Bob

turtle...leek


----------



## Barb L.

Leek - Ketchup


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ketchup.......praline


----------



## mudbug

praline - escarole


----------



## Uncle Bob

escarole.....endive


----------



## rbmccleary

endive.....espresso


----------



## SurvivorGirl

expresso - omelet


----------



## Uncle Bob

omlet.....tahini


----------



## boufa06

tahini - Irish Mist


----------



## Barb L.

Irish Mist - Toddy


----------



## Uncle Bob

toddy.......yeast


----------



## rbmccleary

yeast....tiramusu  ( i think thats how its spelled)


----------



## appletart

tiramisu...uni


----------



## Barb L.

Uni - Iceburg Lettuce


----------



## Uncle Bob

lettuce.....extract


----------



## oldcampcook

extract ---turkey


----------



## mudbug

turkey - Yahoo


----------



## Uncle Bob

Yahoo.......oregano

(what does a yahoo taste like?)


----------



## mudbug

it's a cold chocolate, Uncle B - not very good, IMO


----------



## Uncle Bob

mudbug said:
			
		

> it's a cold chocolate, Uncle B - not very good, IMO


 
But of course! The joke is on me! I've drank the darn things 


Oregano....


----------



## mudbug

well, I was gonna say....yahoos are a southern thang, after all....

oregano - another round


----------



## oldcampcook

Also called Chocolate Soldiers


----------



## oldcampcook

another round - underhanded


----------



## Uncle Bob

underhanded....duck 

it needs to be a food item beginning with the letter K


----------



## Katie H

Now to get back on track...

oregano - lasagna


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS

Lasagna - anchovies


----------



## Barb L.

Anchovies - Squirrel


----------



## rbmccleary

squirrel - lemon


----------



## Barb L.

Lemon - Nut Bread


----------



## rbmccleary

nut bread - doughnut


----------



## mycereals

Doughnut --> Toast
 
 
http://www.cerealsandbreads.com


----------



## rbmccleary

toast - thyme


----------



## mycereals

thyme --> egg-plant


RICE VARIETIES AND STRUCTURE


----------



## rbmccleary

egg-plant - tomato


----------



## turtledove

tomato-okra


----------



## rbmccleary

okra - apple


----------



## boufa06

apple - evaporated milk


----------



## SurvivorGirl

evaporated milk - kielbasa


----------



## boufa06

kielbasa - Angelica


----------



## rbmccleary

angelica - ambosia


----------



## boufa06

ambosia - Arni Kleftiko


----------



## mudbug

Angelica, Arni Kleftiko....boufa, what is this stuff?

...Kleftiko - oven-baked fish


----------



## Uncle Bob

Kleftiko........Okra   

 Miss Mud's Fav-o-rite!!!!!


----------



## mudbug

heh, heh, heh....

fav-o-rite = tease - Uncle Bob


----------



## Uncle Bob

Uncle Bob .......Banana


----------



## mudbug

I always enjoy being Uncle Bob's second banana

banana - na na na


----------



## Uncle Bob

na na na...Baby


----------



## mudbug

baby - bye for now, gotta go fix dinner


----------



## Uncle Bob

bye...bye bye  (ya mean supper?)


----------



## Barb L.

Okra - Applesauce


----------



## boufa06

applesauce - extra virgin olive oil


----------



## Barb L.

EVO-Oil - Lemonade


----------



## Uncle Bob

lemondade....escarole


----------



## boufa06

escarole - escargot


----------



## Uncle Bob

escargot........turnip


----------



## boufa06

turnip - persimmons


----------



## Barb L.

Pesimmons - Sauerkraut


----------



## boufa06

sauerkraut - tarragon


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS

tarragon - nestle smarties


----------



## Uncle Bob

n. smarties.....spinach


----------



## mudbug

spinach - haricots verts


----------



## obiwan9962

haricot verts......salsa verde


----------



## Barb L.

Salsa Verde - Elephant Ears !


----------



## obiwan9962

elephant ears...... swiss steak


----------



## rbmccleary

swiss steak - krappy paties


----------



## obiwan9962

krappy paties..... sukiyaki


----------



## oldcampcook

sukiyaki ---Indian fry bread


----------



## obiwan9962

indian fry bread *yum!*..... dandelion greens


----------



## boufa06

dandelion greens - Singapore Pepper Crab


----------



## obiwan9962

singapre pepper crab....beignet


----------



## boufa06

beignet - Taramosalata


----------



## cas

Taramosalata - Asparagus Quiche


----------



## Barb L.

Quiche - Eggplant


----------



## boufa06

eggplant - tilapia


----------



## obiwan9962

tilapia.....almonds


----------



## boufa06

almonds - spearmint


----------



## Uncle Bob

spearmint............Turnip


----------



## boufa06

turnip - parsley


----------



## Uncle Bob

parsley...........yogurt


----------



## Barb L.

Yogurt - Tomato


----------



## Uncle Bob

tomato.........oyster


----------



## obiwan9962

oyster.....stew


----------



## Reanie525i

stew - wasabi


----------



## obiwan9962

wasabi...hamachi


----------



## bullseye

obiwan9962 said:
			
		

> wasabi...hamachi



Hey, obiwan!  The next word posted is supposed to start with the last letter of the previous post.  Check out the first post in this thread.


----------



## bullseye

hamachi--icing


----------



## Reanie525i

icing -guava


----------



## bullseye

guava--apple


----------



## redkitty

apple - eclaire


----------



## boufa06

eclair (no e) - rambutans


----------



## obiwan9962

*sorry bullseye i got it confused with the word association game*

rambutans.......salmon


----------



## Barb L.

Salmon - Nutmeats


----------



## bullseye

Nutmeats--saffron


----------



## boufa06

saffron - New England Clam Chowder


----------



## cnkymnky

clam chowder, radish


----------



## boufa06

radish - ham


----------



## suhyj88

ham - - - melon


----------



## mudbug

melon - onion powder


----------



## obiwan9962

onion powder....raita


----------



## cnkymnky

raita, asparagus


----------



## obiwan9962

asparagus....sofrito


----------



## cnkymnky

sofrito, olive


----------



## obiwan9962

olive.....eel


----------



## mudbug

eel - elephant's ear


----------



## obiwan9962

elephant ear..... rosemary


----------



## mudbug

rosemary - rye bread


----------



## obiwan9962

rye bread.....dandelion greens


----------



## Trip

dandelion greens.... sweet bread


----------



## obiwan9962

sweet bread.....duck breast


----------



## cnkymnky

duck breast...turnip greens


----------



## obiwan9962

turnip greens....softshell crabs


----------



## boufa06

softshell crabs - Soto Ayam


----------



## Barb L.

Soto Ayam - marmalade


----------



## Uncle Bob

marmalade.....epinard


----------



## redkitty

epinard (what the heck is that?!) - donut


----------



## Barb L.

Donut - Trout


----------



## redkitty

trout - turnip


----------



## boufa06

turnip - passion fruit


----------



## Barb L.

Passion fruit - Triscuit crackers


----------



## Uncle Bob

Triscuit Crackers....Spinach (AKA Epinard in French)


----------



## Reanie525i

spinach - humus


----------



## Katie H

humus - succotash


----------



## Reanie525i

succotash - hare


----------



## Uncle Bob

succotash.........hash


----------



## Katie H

hash - shoestring potatoes


----------



## boufa06

Katie E said:
			
		

> hash - shoestring potatoes


Should start with the last letter 'h' according to the rules

hash - herrings

herrings - shoestring potatoes


----------



## Uncle Bob

shoestring potatoes......savoy cabbage


----------



## Barb L.

Savory cabbage - Escarole


----------



## TATTRAT

Escarole-Enoki Mushroom


----------



## boufa06

enoki mushroom - Mousaka


----------



## bullseye

Mousaka--anise


----------



## boufa06

anise - elderberries


----------



## Essiebunny

elderberries-shallots


----------



## bullseye

shallots--souvlaki


----------



## doe1260

souvlaki - Ice Cream


----------



## bullseye

Ice Cream--marzipan


----------



## doe1260

marzipan - nectarine


----------



## bullseye

nectarine--eggplant


----------



## doe1260

eggplant - Trout


----------



## Uncle Bob

trout.....tart


----------



## doe1260

tart - turnip


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS

Turnip - Parsnips


----------



## Unclechili

egg - guava


----------



## doe1260

guava - almond


----------



## Trip

almond - daiquiri


----------



## Katie H

daiquiri - Italian ice


----------



## Uncle Bob

Italian ice....egg roll


----------



## Barb L.

Italian ice - eggplant


----------



## doe1260

eggplant - tuna


----------



## Uncle Bob

tuna.......anchovy


----------



## Katie H

anchovy - yellow onion


----------



## obiwan9962

yellow onion.......noodles


----------



## Uncle Bob

noodles..shallot


----------



## obiwan9962

shallot....t-bone


----------



## boufa06

t-bone - edam


----------



## obiwan9962

edam-mayonnaise


----------



## Uncle Bob

mayonnaise......etouffee


----------



## Barb L.

Etouffee -  Egg roll


----------



## Uncle Bob

egg roll........lasagna


----------



## doe1260

lasagna - arrowroot


----------



## boufa06

arrowroot - tempeh


----------



## suhyj88

tempeh - honey!!


----------



## boufa06

honey - Yorkshire pudding


----------



## doe1260

Yorkshire pudding - guacamole


----------



## Barb L.

Guacamole - Escarole


----------



## Uncle Bob

escarole english pea


----------



## redkitty

english pea - artichoke


----------



## doe1260

artichoke - escargot


----------



## boufa06

escargot - thyme


----------



## Uncle Bob

thyme...eclair


----------



## boufa06

eclair - radicchio


----------



## Uncle Bob

radicchio...........orzo


----------



## boufa06

orzo - orange flower water


----------



## Uncle Bob

of water...rosemary


----------



## darthy

rosemary - yeast


----------



## obiwan9962

yeast....tempeh


----------



## RMS

tempeh- hamburger


----------



## obiwan9962

hamburger.....ribs


----------



## Katie H

ribs - sherbet (especially raspberry - yum)


----------



## obiwan9962

sherbert......tatsoi


----------



## boufa06

tatsoi - Indian Pudding


----------



## Uncle Bob

Indian pudding....ginger


----------



## obiwan9962

ginger....raisins


----------



## redkitty

raisins - spinach


----------



## Uncle Bob

spinach.....halibut


----------



## boufa06

halibut - Tzatziki


----------



## redkitty

Tzatziki - ice cream


----------



## boufa06

ice cream - Manhattan Clam Chowder


----------



## Barb L.

M-C Chowder - Rice pudding


----------



## obiwan9962

rice pudding...gefilte fish


----------



## boufa06

gefilte fish - hamburger


----------



## obiwan9962

hamburger....raisin bread


----------



## doe1260

raisin bread - date


----------



## obiwan9962

date...edamame


----------



## Katie H

edamame - eggs goldenrod (so good)


----------



## Uncle Bob

eggs goldenrod....daikon


----------



## Katie H

daikon - new potatoes (with butter and parsley)


----------



## boufa06

new potatoes - spatchcock


----------



## Uncle Bob

spatchcock..........kielbasa


----------



## Barb L.

Kielbasa - Asparagus


----------



## boufa06

asparagus - seaweed


----------



## Loprraine

seaweed = durian


----------



## boufa06

durian - navy beans


----------



## Uncle Bob

navy beans......swordfish


----------



## Barb L.

Swordfish - Hash


----------



## Uncle Bob

hash....ham


----------



## doe1260

ham - macaroon


----------



## boufa06

macaroon - nigella seeds


----------



## Barb L.

Nigella seeds - Spaghetti


----------



## boufa06

spaghetti - iced lemon tea


----------



## IronSides

apple sauce


----------



## boufa06

apple sauce - English muffins


----------



## Loprraine

English muffins = sashimi


----------



## boufa06

sashimi - Italian dandelions


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

italian dandelions ~ smoked sausage


----------



## mudbug

smoked sausage = aged cheddar


----------



## Barb L.

Aged Cheddar - Radishes


----------



## Uncle Bob

spaghetti.........


----------



## boufa06

spaghetti - icing sugar


----------



## Barb L.

Icing sugar - Radishes


----------



## Uncle Bob

radishes......soup


----------



## boufa06

soup - portabellas


----------



## Barb L.

Soup - Peanut


----------



## Uncle Bob

peanut.....turnip


----------



## boufa06

turnip - passion fruit


----------



## Uncle Bob

passion fruit.....tomato


----------



## boufa06

tomato - oregano


----------



## redkitty

oregano - olive


----------



## Uncle Bob

olive.......ensalada


----------



## boufa06

ensalada - asparagus


----------



## redkitty

asparagus - spinach


----------



## Uncle Bob

hash.......herbs


----------



## boufa06

herbs - Singapore Chicken Rice


----------



## Uncle Bob

sing..chick rice.........etouffee


----------



## boufa06

etouffee - Ergolavi


----------



## Uncle Bob

ergolavi....... izarra


----------



## boufa06

izarra - agar


----------



## redkitty

agar - rocket


----------



## sattie

rocket - tripe


----------



## Uncle Bob

tripe......eggs Benedict


----------



## doe1260

eggs Benedict - tabasco


----------



## Uncle Bob

Tabasco.....okra


----------



## sattie

okra..........alfredo sauce


----------



## Uncle Bob

alfredo sauce.........English muffin


----------



## boufa06

English muffin - nutmeg


----------



## Uncle Bob

nutmeg.....ginger


----------



## boufa06

ginger - rhubarb


----------



## Barb L.

Rhubarb - Banana


----------



## boufa06

banana - aggourodomatosalata


----------



## Uncle Bob

aggourodomatosalata....arrowroot


----------



## sattie

arrowroot - tres leches  (sp?)


----------



## boufa06

Tres Leches - sorbet


----------



## sattie

sorbet - tart


----------



## boufa06

tart - tangerines


----------



## Uncle Bob

tangerines....saffron


----------



## boufa06

saffron - Nagasturi


----------



## sattie

nagasturi - iceburg lettuce


----------



## mudbug

lettuce - cereal


----------



## Uncle Bob

CEREAL.....limburger


----------



## mudbug

limburger - German potato salad


----------



## Uncle Bob

GP salad.......duck


----------



## obiwan9962

duck .... kale


----------



## doe1260

Kale - escargot


----------



## Uncle Bob

escargot..........tapas


----------



## doe1260

tapas - saffron


----------



## boufa06

saffron - nori


----------



## Uncle Bob

nori..icing


----------



## boufa06

icing - goulash


----------



## sattie

goulash - hash browns


----------



## boufa06

hash browns - Soutzoukakia


----------



## Uncle Bob

soutzoukakia................aperitif


----------



## boufa06

aperitif - foie gras


----------



## Uncle Bob

foie gras........saganaki


----------



## boufa06

saganaki (good one!) - iced lemon tea


----------



## Loprraine

iced lemon tea = aloo gobi


----------



## boufa06

aloo gobi - instant espresso


----------



## Barb L.

Instant espresso - Onion soup


----------



## Uncle Bob

onion soup...polenta


----------



## redkitty

polenta - almond


----------



## boufa06

almond - dumpling


----------



## Uncle Bob

dumpling.....apple


----------



## obiwan9962

apple....eel


----------



## Uncle Bob

eel.......leek


----------



## Loprraine

leek = kale


----------



## boufa06

kale - eggah


----------



## Loprraine

eggah = Ha Gow

(Now I have to find out what eggah is !)


----------



## boufa06

Ha Gow (Yum!) - watercress

Eggah is an omelette


----------



## Loprraine

watercress = saganaki

Thx!


----------



## sattie

saganaki - ice cream

How do I keep getting the I words?????


----------



## Uncle Bob

ice cream....melon


----------



## boufa06

melon - navy beans


----------



## obiwan9962

beans.......sukiyaki


----------



## boufa06

sukiyaki - Irish coffee


----------



## obiwan9962

coffee....eggplant


----------



## boufa06

eggplant - tamarind


----------



## Barb L.

Tamarind - Doughnut


----------



## boufa06

doughnut - tapioca


----------



## Loprraine

tapioca = aubergine


----------



## boufa06

aubergine - eels


----------



## sattie

eels - super white tuna


----------



## Barb L.

Super White Tuna - Apple Crisp


----------



## Uncle Bob

apple crisp.....pollock


----------



## boufa06

pollock - kumquats


----------



## Barb L.

Kumquats - Squash


----------



## Uncle Bob

squash............hot dog


----------



## boufa06

hot dog - guavas


----------



## Uncle Bob

guavas..........shortbread


----------



## boufa06

shortbread - dolmades


----------



## Uncle Bob

dolmades........scallion


----------



## obiwan9962

scallion...nutmeg


----------



## Uncle Bob

nutmeg.......ginger


----------



## Barb L.

Ginger - Rhubarb


----------



## Uncle Bob

ruhbarb.....banana


----------



## Barb L.

Banana - Apple


----------



## Uncle Bob

Apple......eggplant


----------



## Loprraine

eggplant = tamarind


----------



## Uncle Bob

tamarind.....drum


----------



## Loprraine

drum = mufaletta


----------



## Uncle Bob

mufaletta...........Yummy!!

Anchovy


----------



## boufa06

anchovy - yoghurt


----------



## Loprraine

yoghurt = tapenade


----------



## Uncle Bob

tapenade......eel


----------



## mudbug

elbow grease (hey! it could be a food somewhere...)

elephant garlic


----------



## boufa06

Hey Mud, the next word should start with the letter 'l'

eel - loquats


----------



## Barb L.

Loquats - Strawberry


----------



## boufa06

strawberry - yam


----------



## mudbug

I wuz kinda cheatin' and boufa caught me 

strawberry -  young  beans


----------



## Uncle Bob

young beans......snap beans


----------



## boufa06

snap beans - soursop


----------



## obiwan9962

soursop....pancetta


----------



## Uncle Bob

pancetta.........asiago


----------



## YT2095

asiago - oxtail


----------



## redkitty

oxtail - lemon


----------



## YT2095

lemon - Noodles


----------



## Barb L.

Noodles - Soup


----------



## Uncle Bob

soup..........potato


----------



## YT2095

potato - oatmeal


----------



## Barb L.

Oatmeal - Legume


----------



## Uncle Bob

legume......I always get the E..............extracts


----------



## YT2095

extracts - salt


----------



## bandonjan

salt -- tomatillo


----------



## Barb L.

Tomatillo - Onion


----------



## YT2095

Onion - Nectarines


----------



## sattie

Nectarines - soy sauce


----------



## boufa06

soy sauce - eggnog


----------



## Barb L.

Eggnog - Grapefruit


----------



## obiwan9962

grapefruit


tzatziki


----------



## boufa06

tzatziki - Italian nougat


----------



## Barb L.

Italian nougat - Tangerine


----------



## Uncle Bob

Tangerine.....egg roll


----------



## redkitty

egg roll - lobster


----------



## Barb L.

Lobster -  Rabbit


----------



## boufa06

rabbit - tumeric


----------



## Uncle Bob

tumeric.......catfish!


----------



## boufa06

catfish - herring


----------



## Barb L.

Herring - Grits


----------



## boufa06

grits - starfruit


----------



## Uncle Bob

starfruit..........taramasalata


----------



## Jellybean

taramasalata..........artickoke


----------



## Jellybean

thats supposed to be artichoke,sorry!


----------



## obiwan9962

artichoke.....eggdrop soup


----------



## boufa06

eggdrop soup - panna cotta


----------



## obiwan9962

panna cotta.....agrodolce


----------



## Uncle Bob

agrodolce......epinard


----------



## Loprraine

epinard = daikon


----------



## Barb L.

Daikon  - Noodle


----------



## Loprraine

noodle = eggnog


----------



## Barb L.

Eggnog - Grapefruit


----------



## obiwan9962

grapefuit....tapenade


----------



## boufa06

tapenade (lots of e's!!) - English muffins


----------



## Barb L.

English muffins - Squash


----------



## redkitty

squash - herb


----------



## mudbug

herb - bialy


----------



## boufa06

bialy- young corns


----------



## Uncle Bob

y corns..........saganaki


----------



## cjmobxnc

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> y corns..........saganaki


 
saganaki........instant pudding


----------



## Barb L.

Instand pudding - Grapes


----------



## Loprraine

grapes = skordalia


----------



## Uncle Bob

skordalia..........alligator


----------



## Barb L.

Alligator - Radish


----------



## Uncle Bob

radish.......honey


----------



## Loprraine

honey = yucca


----------



## Uncle Bob

yucca..........anchovy


----------



## Barb L.

Anchovy - Yam


----------



## Uncle Bob

yam..........marshmallow


----------



## Loprraine

marshmallow = wasabi


----------



## Uncle Bob

Wasabi........iriko


----------



## Barb L.

Iriko - Octopus


----------



## mudbug

octopus - snail (as long as we're in the kind of icky category)


----------



## Uncle Bob

snail.........liver


----------



## Loprraine

liver (gack ) = ratatouille


----------



## Barb L.

Ratatouille - Eggplant


----------



## Loprraine

eggplant = tamarind


----------



## Uncle Bob

tamarind...divinity


----------



## Reanie525i

divinity - yolk


----------



## Barb L.

Yolk - Ketcup


----------



## Uncle Bob

ketchup........poboy


----------



## Barb L.

Poboy - Yogurt


----------



## Trip

yogurt - turnovers


----------



## Barb L.

Turnovers - Smelt


----------



## Uncle Bob

smelt...........tasso


----------



## mudbug

tasso - osso buco


----------



## Uncle Bob

osso buco...........oxtail


----------



## Barb L.

Oxtail - Liver


----------



## redkitty

liver - radish


----------



## Barb L.

Radish - Haddock


----------



## Barb L.

..........................


----------



## Uncle Bob

haddock......kohirabi


----------



## Barb L.

Kohirabi - Iceburg lettuce


----------



## Loprraine

Iceberg Lettuce = Eel


----------



## Uncle Bob

eel.........lobster


----------



## redkitty

lobster - raspberry


----------



## Uncle Bob

raspberry....yogurt


----------



## Barb L.

Yogurt - Toast


----------



## Loprraine

toast = tamale


----------



## Barb L.

Tamale - Eggplant


----------



## Loprraine

eggplant = tamarind


----------



## Barb L.

Tamarind - Doughnuts


----------



## Loprraine

doughnuts = succotash


----------



## Uncle Bob

succotash.........honey


----------



## Barb L.

Honey - Yam


----------



## SizzlininIN

yam - molasses


----------



## Barb L.

Molasses - Spaghetti


----------



## Loprraine

spaghetti = injera


----------



## Barb L.

Injera - Apple


----------



## Uncle Bob

apple....escargot


----------



## Loprraine

escargot = tobasco


----------



## Barb L.

Tobasco - Okra


----------



## Loprraine

okra = asparagus


----------



## Barb L.

Asparagus - Squash


----------



## Miz

*Squash - Ham

~M*


----------



## redkitty

ham - melon


----------



## Miz

*Melon - Nectarines*


----------



## Barb L.

Nectarines - Squid


----------



## Uncle Bob

squid........dates


----------



## Loprraine

dates = saganaki


----------



## Barb L.

Saganaki - Ice cream


----------



## SizzlininIN

Ice Cream .... Mango Salsa


----------



## Loprraine

Mango Salsa = Adobo


----------



## Barb L.

Adobo - Oatmeal


----------



## Loprraine

oatmeal = lobster


----------



## SizzlininIN

lobster .... romaine lettuce


----------



## Barb L.

Romaine lettuce - Escargot


----------



## EcoGal

Escargot - Tummelberries


----------



## Barb L.

Tummelberries - Sushi


----------



## Loprraine

sushi = imperial roll


----------



## EcoGal

imperial roll - llama


----------



## redkitty

llama - almond


----------



## EcoGal

almond - daikon radish


----------



## Loprraine

daikon radish = Hungarian Goulash


----------



## wysiwyg

Hungarian Goulash : Hummus


----------



## bandonjan

hummus -- shumi


----------



## Barb L.

Shumi - Icing


----------



## Loprraine

icing = galangal


----------



## Uncle Bob

galangal..........Liederkranz


----------



## TiggerHomeMom

Liederkranz ... *Zinfandel*


----------



## EcoGal

zinfandel - lemongrass


----------



## Loprraine

lemongrass - sweet potato


----------



## Barb L.

_Sweet potato - Okra_


----------



## Loprraine

okra = anise


----------



## Barb L.

Anise - escarole


----------



## Uncle Bob

escarole....egg


----------



## GrillingFool

Egg -Grits


----------



## redkitty

grits - spaghetti


----------



## Uncle Bob

spaghetti...........ice cream


----------



## bullseye

ice cream--marzipan


----------



## Barb L.

marzipan - Nachos


----------



## Loprraine

nachos = spinach


----------



## Barb L.

Spinach - Hazelnut


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hazelnut.........tasso


----------



## Loprraine

tasso = oxtail


----------



## Uncle Bob

oxtail.........leek


----------



## Loprraine

leek = kadayif


----------



## Uncle Bob

Kadayif..........fig


----------



## Loprraine

fig = gomasio


----------



## Uncle Bob

gomasio........okolehao


----------



## Barb L.

Okolehao ? - lol, Onion


----------



## TiggerHomeMom

okolehao ... *oyster*


----------



## Rookiecook

*OYSTER.....RAVIOLI*


----------



## Loprraine

ravioli = insalata


----------



## Barb L.

Insalata - Asparagus


----------



## TiggerHomeMom

asparagus ...* seitan*


----------



## keltin

*seitan........noodle*


----------



## Uncle Bob

noodle......escargot


----------



## keltin

escargot.......tiramisu


----------



## Uncle Bob

tiramisu.......uovo


----------



## keltin

uovo.....olestra


----------



## Uncle Bob

olestra.....alligator


----------



## keltin

alligator............Rat's Vein


----------



## obiwan9962

vein...naga jolokia


----------



## keltin

naga jolokia..............anise


----------



## obiwan9962

anise..... elephant ear


----------



## keltin

elephant ear..............rhubarb


----------



## obiwan9962

rhubarb.....birch beer


----------



## Barb L.

Birch beer - Radish


----------



## Uncle Bob

radish.............Herbsaint


----------



## bullseye

Herbsaint--tenderloin


----------



## Uncle Bob

tenderloin........Newburg


----------



## obiwan9962

newburg....garlic


----------



## TiggerHomeMom

garlic ... corn-bread


----------



## Loprraine

corn-bread = dahl


----------



## Barb L.

Dahl  - Liver


----------



## obiwan9962

liver.....rasgulla


----------



## Barb L.

Rasgulla - Apple crisp


----------



## Uncle Bob

Apple crisp.........peach


----------



## mudbug

peach - hot dish (Minnesota Lutherans know this one)


----------



## Mr._Steak

dish - habanero


----------



## Uncle Bob

habanero.......oyster


----------



## kitchenelf

oyster......rocket


----------



## bullseye

rocket--tagliatelle


----------



## Uncle Bob

tagliatelle........elderberry


----------



## Loprraine

elderberry = yam (yum!!)


----------



## Uncle Bob

yam.......muffuletta


----------



## Barb L.

Muffuletta - Artichoke


----------



## Loprraine

artichoke = endive


----------



## Barb L.

Endive - Eggplant


----------



## Loprraine

eggplant = tilapia


----------



## Uncle Bob

tilapia........asiago


----------



## Chipotle Tom

asiago - ostrich


----------



## Loprraine

ostrich = hushpuppies ( I just read Uncle Bob's thread )


----------



## Barb L.

Hushpuppies - Squash


----------



## redkitty

squash - honey


----------



## Barb L.

Honey - Yolk


----------



## bullseye

Yolk--kabob


----------



## mudbug

kabob - blintz


----------



## Mr._Steak

blintz - zucchini


----------



## Barb L.

Zucchini - Icing


----------



## Loprraine

icing = galangal


----------



## Barb L.

Galangal - Leeks


----------



## TiggerHomeMom

leeks - spaghetti squash


----------



## Uncle Bob

spaghetti squash.....ham


----------



## Loprraine

ham = mustard


----------



## Uncle Bob

mustard.....duck


----------



## keltin

duck.........kielbasa


----------



## Uncle Bob

kielbasa....anchovy


----------



## keltin

anchovy......yam


----------



## Barb L.

Yam - maralade


----------



## Uncle Bob

marmalade.........egg


----------



## Barb L.

Egg - Grapefruit


----------



## Shaheen

Grapefruit - Tortilla


----------



## Uncle Bob

Tortilla............antipasto


----------



## Barb L.

Antipasto - Olives


----------



## Uncle Bob

Olives..........sirloin


----------



## Renee Attili

Sirloin - Nectorine


----------



## Uncle Bob

Nectarine.......eggplant


----------



## Barb L.

Eggplant - Tuna


----------



## Uncle Bob

tuna.........aspic


----------



## Barb L.

Aspic - Catfish !


----------



## Uncle Bob

catfish.....haddock


----------



## Barb L.

Haddock - Kale


----------



## keltin

Kale.....Emu


----------



## Uncle Bob

Emu............uovo


----------



## keltin

(There’s that Italian again!)  

Uovo.....Olive Oil


----------



## Uncle Bob

olive oil.........lambrusco


----------



## Barb L.

Lambrusco - Onion rings


----------



## Uncle Bob

onion rings.........saltimbocca


----------



## Barb L.

Saltimbocca - Applesauce


----------



## Barb L.

....................


----------



## Uncle Bob

applesauce...........eel


----------



## keltin

eel........lentil


----------



## Uncle Bob

lentil.......leek


----------



## keltin

leek.....kuskus


----------



## Rom

kuskus - skate


----------



## keltin

skate - egg plant


----------



## Barb L.

Eggplant - Tacos


----------



## Katie H

tacos - silverqueen corn


----------



## Uncle Bob

corn.....nachos


----------



## Barb L.

Nachos - Spaghetti


----------



## Uncle Bob

spaghetti.....irish stew


----------



## DazH

stew-whipped cream


----------



## Uncle Bob

whipped cream....mustard greens


----------



## GotGarlic

mustard greens ... salt


----------



## Uncle Bob

salt....tomatoes


----------



## GotGarlic

Tomatoes --- stollen


----------



## Kaddehawk

Stollen--- Neufchatel


----------



## Barb L.

Neufchatel - Lettuce


----------



## Uncle Bob

lettuce.........escargot


----------



## effektz

escargot ... tuna ( I don't know if Tuna is already been 'played', theres hundreds of pages!)


----------



## iCook31

tuna ... artichoke


----------



## keltin

artichoke.....eel


----------



## Uncle Bob

eel.........liederkranz


----------



## iCook31

liederkranz.....Zucchini


----------



## Barb L.

Zucchini - Ice berge lettuce


----------



## Uncle Bob

lettuce........e'clair


----------



## Barb L.

E'clair - Rabbit


----------



## thymeandthymeagain

Rabbit - Treacle......Harry Potter's favorite.


----------



## DazH

Treacle...Eggplant Parmesan


----------



## Loprraine

Eggplant Parmesan = nutmeg


----------



## thymeandthymeagain

Nutmeg = Goose Liver


----------



## Barb L.

Goose liver - Radish


----------



## iCook31

radish....hashbrowns


----------



## Kaddehawk

hashbrowns --- squash blossoms


----------



## bullseye

squash blossoms--sashimi


----------



## Uncle Bob

sashimi.......insalata


----------



## Barb L.

Insalata - Arugula


----------



## Loprraine

arugula = antipasto


----------



## Uncle Bob

arugula.....almond


----------



## keltin

almond.......danish


----------



## Barb L.

Danish - Herring


----------



## Uncle Bob

herring......ginger


----------



## YT2095

ginger-rosemary.


----------



## Uncle Bob

rosemary.....yam


----------



## YT2095

yam - mango


----------



## Uncle Bob

mango......oats


----------



## YT2095

oats - sardine sandwiches


----------



## Uncle Bob

sardine sandwiches......sardine sangria.


----------



## YT2095

sardine sangria - {SICK}  Asafoetida.


----------



## Uncle Bob

asafoetida.......arugala


----------



## YT2095

arugala - Avocado Beer


----------



## Uncle Bob

avacado beer.......rosemary..


----------



## YT2095

rosemary - yellow peppers


----------



## Uncle Bob

yellow peppers.......squash


----------



## YT2095

squash - humus (don`t know the spelling but it ends in S anyway).


----------



## Uncle Bob

hummus....spinach


----------



## YT2095

spinach - holandaise


----------



## Uncle Bob

holandaise....ensalata


----------



## YT2095

ensalata - Absinth.


----------



## Uncle Bob

absinth......halibut


----------



## keltin

halibut...........turmeric


----------



## Kaddehawk

turmeric --- cilantro   ( not sure I spelled that right! lol)


----------



## keltin

cilantro......oleo


----------



## Katie H

oleo - Oreo


----------



## Uncle Bob

oreo....oyster


----------



## muzzlet

radish .... honey


----------



## Uncle Bob

honey.....yeast...


----------



## bullseye

yeast...terrine


----------



## Uncle Bob

terrine.....eel


----------



## Katie H

eel - lettuce


----------



## Uncle Bob

lettuce.........eclair


----------



## Katie H

eclair - ravioli


----------



## Uncle Bob

ravioli.........icing


----------



## Katie H

icing - Gorgonzola


----------



## Uncle Bob

gorgonzola....arroz


----------



## bullseye

arroz--zahtar


----------



## Barb L.

Zahtar - Rutabaga


----------



## Uncle Bob

rutabaga ...  arrowroot


----------



## bullseye

arrowroot--taffy


----------



## Uncle Bob

taffy..yeast


----------



## bullseye

yeast--tamarind


----------



## Uncle Bob

tamarind.......divinity


----------



## bullseye

divinity--yuba


----------



## Uncle Bob

yuba.........applejack


----------



## bullseye

applejack--kamut


----------



## Barb L.

Kamut - Tomato


----------



## bullseye

Tomato--orzo


----------



## Uncle Bob

orzo......olive


----------



## Loprraine

olive = etouffee


----------



## Uncle Bob

etouffee........escargot


----------



## Loprraine

escargot = tamarind


----------



## Uncle Bob

tamarind......donut


----------



## Kaddehawk

donut --- tabouleh


----------



## Barb L.

Tabouleh - Halibut


----------



## keltin

Halibut............tetrazzini


----------



## Uncle Bob

tetrazzini.....Irish stew


----------



## Loprraine

Irish stew = wheat germ


----------



## Uncle Bob

wheat germ.....mulligan stew


----------



## Kaddehawk

mulligan stew ---- wasabi


----------



## Uncle Bob

wasabi......Irish cream


----------



## Loprraine

Irish cream = mufaletta


----------



## Katie H

mufaletta - anchovy


----------



## Uncle Bob

anchovy.....yogurt


----------



## Katie H

tongue...............


----------



## Uncle Bob

tongue....enchilada


----------



## thymeandthymeagain

enchilada -Alaska King Crab


----------



## Uncle Bob

AK Crab....brisket


----------



## Barb L.

Brisket - Tacos


----------



## Uncle Bob

tacos.........saccharin


----------



## Loprraine

saccarin = nutmeg


----------



## Uncle Bob

nutmeg..........ginger


----------



## Loprraine

ginger = risotto


----------



## Uncle Bob

risotto....omelet


----------



## Barb L.

Omelet - Tabasco


----------



## Uncle Bob

Tabasco.....okra


----------



## Loprraine

okra = anchovy


----------



## Uncle Bob

anchovy............yellowtail  (fish)


----------



## Kaddehawk

yellowtail ....... lentils


----------



## bandonjan

lentils...........squash


----------



## Uncle Bob

squash......ham


----------



## Katie H

ham - marscapone


----------



## thymeandthymeagain

mascarpone - escargot


----------



## Uncle Bob

escargot....tamale


----------



## Loprraine

tamale = epizote


----------



## Uncle Bob

epizote.....elk


----------



## Loprraine

elk = kimchi


----------



## Uncle Bob

kimchi....invert sugar


----------



## Barb L.

invert sugar - radish


----------



## Uncle Bob

radish.....hominy


----------



## Loprraine

hominy = yard long beans


----------



## ChefJune

yard long beans = Swiss chard


----------



## Uncle Bob

Swiss Chard.....dirty rice


----------



## Barb L.

dirty rice - egg drop soup


----------



## Loprraine

dirty rice = eggplant


----------



## ChefJune

Eggplant -- Tabbouleh


----------



## Uncle Bob

Tabbouleh.....Herbsaint


----------



## keltin

Herbsaint.......tamale


----------



## Katie H

tamale - egg salad sandwich


----------



## Uncle Bob

E.S. sandwich..............hooch


----------



## keltin

Hooch……hooch!                             ……more is better? No? Ok then:


Hooch…………..hollandaise


----------



## Katie H

hollandaise - egg salad sandwich with hollandaise and hooch


----------



## Uncle Bob

hollandaise......ensalata


----------



## ChefJune

ensalata  =  avocado!


----------



## Uncle Bob

avacado........olivada


----------



## keltin

olivada............apple (there's that Italian again!)

And also, LMAO at Katie's post!!!!


----------



## Uncle Bob

apple.......enoki


----------



## Katie H

enoki - ice cream (preferably chocolate)


----------



## Uncle Bob

ice cream .........minestrone


----------



## Barb L.

Minestrone - Eclair


----------



## ChefJune

Eclair = Rutabaga (ugh )


----------



## Uncle Bob

rutabaga..........arroz


----------



## Loprraine

arroz = za'atar


----------



## Uncle Bob

za'atar...risotto


----------



## Loprraine

risotto = orzo


----------



## ChefJune

orzo = osso buco


----------



## gourmande

_enough of the Os already_ 

osso buco = orecchiette


G


----------



## ChefJune

(You think the "e's" are any easier?) 

orecchiette = edamame


----------



## Uncle Bob

edamame......extracts


----------



## Loprraine

extracts = saganaki


----------



## ChefJune

Saganaki -- ice cream


----------



## Uncle Bob

ice cream........milk


----------



## Kaddehawk

milk .... Kiwi


----------



## Uncle Bob

Kiwi........Irish Whiskey


----------



## ChefJune

Irish Whiskey -- Yuzu


----------



## Uncle Bob

yuzu.........udon


----------



## bandonjan

udon.......noodles


----------



## Barb L.

Noodles - Sauerkraut


----------



## Katie H

sauerkraut - tomatillo


----------



## Uncle Bob

tomatillo.....oyster


----------



## gourmande

oyster  ...  radish


----------



## Uncle Bob

radish......hoisin


----------



## ChefJune

hoisin ... noodle soup


----------



## Katie H

noodle soup - pistachio


----------



## appletart

pistachio - olives


----------



## Uncle Bob

olives........spinach


----------



## Loprraine

spinach = haloumi


----------



## Barb L.

Haloumi - Icing


----------



## gourmande

icing ... galette


----------



## Uncle Bob

galette.........espresso


----------



## ChefJune

Espresso -- Olivada


----------



## Uncle Bob

Olivada..........Arugula


----------



## gourmande

arugula ... asparagus


----------



## ChefJune

Asparagus -- Sweet Potato Pie!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sweet Potato Pie Yummy!!!!!!

Egg Custard Pie


----------



## Loprraine

egg custard pie = empanada  (kind of a pie)


----------



## Uncle Bob

empanada.........au jus


----------



## gourmande

au jus  ...  soupe du jour


----------



## Uncle Bob

soup du jour......rabbit


----------



## gourmande

rabbit  ...  tarragon


----------



## Uncle Bob

tarragon.....nougat


----------



## Barb L.

Nougat - Tilapia


----------



## gourmande

tilapia  ...  ahi


----------



## Kaddehawk

ahi .... italian ice


----------



## gourmande

italian ice  ...  eel

_*mmm what a combo*_


----------



## Kaddehawk

hmmmmmm... what flavor italian ice would you like with your eel???

eel ..... lemon


----------



## gourmande

lemon ... nectarine


----------



## Uncle Bob

nectarine.........egg roll


----------



## Katie H

egg roll - lollipop


----------



## ChefJune

lollipop -- pistou


----------



## Uncle Bob

pistou............ugli fruit


----------



## Barb L.

Ugli fruit - Trout


----------



## Uncle Bob

trout.....turnip


----------



## Loprraine

turnip = pea soup


----------



## Uncle Bob

pea soup..........pork


----------



## Loprraine

pork = kobe beef


----------



## Uncle Bob

kobe beef..........focaccia


----------



## Barb L.

focaccia - apple crisp


----------



## ChefJune

apple crisp -- pancetta


----------



## gourmande

pancetta  ...  anchovy


----------



## Uncle Bob

anchovy......yogurt


----------



## Loprraine

yogurt = tiramisu


----------



## gourmande

tiramisu ... unagi


----------



## Uncle Bob

unagi..........Indian pudding


----------



## Katie H

Indian pudding - goulash


----------



## ChefJune

Foulash -- ham balls


----------



## Uncle Bob

ham balls......salt pork


----------



## gourmande

salt pork ... kelbasa


----------



## Kaddehawk

kelbasa ... applesauce


----------



## gourmande

applesauce ... eggplant


----------



## Uncle Bob

eggplant.............tasso


----------



## gourmande

tasso ... onion


----------



## Katie H

onion - noodle


----------



## gourmande

noodle ... egg


----------



## Katie H

egg - goobers


----------



## gourmande

goobers ... snack


----------



## Loprraine

popcorn = nachos


----------



## Uncle Bob

nachos......sauce


----------



## gourmande

sauce ... escargot


----------



## Barb L.

Escargot - Turkey


----------



## gourmande

turkey ... yellowfin


----------



## ChefJune

yellowfin -- nectarine


----------



## Kaddehawk

nectarine .... empanada


----------



## gourmande

empanada ... arctic char


----------



## Uncle Bob

artic char..........rosemary


----------



## gourmande

Rosemary ... Yankee pot roast


----------



## ChefJune

Yankee Pot Roast -- Teriyaki Chicken


----------



## Toots

Teriyaki Chicken >>> Noodle Kugel


----------



## Uncle Bob

Noodle Kugel............Lox


----------



## Katie H

lox - xantham gum


----------



## Uncle Bob

xantham gum....mutton


----------



## Katie H

mutton - nuts


----------



## gourmande

nuts ... shallot


----------



## Uncle Bob

shallot.....turnip


----------



## gourmande

turnip ... pickerel


----------



## GotGarlic

pickerel ... lovage


----------



## Uncle Bob

pickerel..liver


----------



## Katie H

liver - radish


----------



## Uncle Bob

radish.......ham


----------



## gourmande

ham ... mackerel


----------



## Uncle Bob

mackerel.....lemon


----------



## gourmande

lemon ... new potato


----------



## Uncle Bob

new potato......oreo


----------



## gourmande

oreo ... ovaltine


----------



## Uncle Bob

ovaltine.....espresso


----------



## gourmande

espresso ...  onglet


----------



## Uncle Bob

onglet....tomato


----------



## gourmande

tomato ... oxtail


----------



## Uncle Bob

oxtail....Lamb


----------



## Barb L.

Lamb - Beef


----------



## Uncle Bob

Beef...Pork


----------



## ChefJune

Pork -- Kippers


----------



## Uncle Bob

Kippers.........sardines


----------



## gourmande

sardines ... snapper


----------



## ChefJune

snapper -- ratatouille


----------



## gourmande

ratatouille ... eggplant


----------



## Uncle Bob

eggplant...........tofu


----------



## gourmande

tofu ... umami


----------



## Uncle Bob

umami....icing


----------



## keltin

icing......goat cheese


----------



## Uncle Bob

goat cheese......evaporated milk


----------



## Barb L.

evaporated milk - Ketchup


----------



## ChefJune

Ketchup -- Pad Thai


----------



## Uncle Bob

Pad Thai.......invert sugar


----------



## ChefJune

Invert sugar -- Red Cabbage


----------



## Uncle Bob

Red Cabbage......Elberta Peach


----------



## Barb L.

Elberta peach - Hashbrowns


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hashbrowns.......salt


----------



## Barb L.

Salt - Toast


----------



## Uncle Bob

Toast....Tamales


----------



## Barb L.

Tamales - SauerKraut


----------



## bullseye

SauerKraut--tomatillo


----------



## Uncle Bob

tomatillo........oyster


----------



## bullseye

oyster--retsina


----------



## Uncle Bob

retsina.......aperitif


----------



## bullseye

aperitif--Frangelico


----------



## Uncle Bob

frangelico...........oxtail


----------



## bullseye

oxtail--liqueur


----------



## Uncle Bob

liqueur.......Riesling


----------



## Barb L.

Riesling - Gin


----------



## Uncle Bob

gin......neutral spirit


----------



## bullseye

neutral spirit--tequila


----------



## Uncle Bob

tequila.....Agave


----------



## ChefJune

agave -- escarole


----------



## bullseye

escarole--edam


----------



## Loprraine

edam = maple syrup


----------



## Uncle Bob

Maple Syrup....pancake


----------



## Barb L.

Pancake - egg


----------



## Loprraine

egg = garam masala


----------



## Uncle Bob

garam masala.......anchovy


----------



## ChefJune

anchovy -- yam


----------



## Uncle Bob

Yam.....Marmalade


----------



## Reanie525i

Marmalade - egg drop soup


----------



## elaine l

egg drop soup-popcorn


----------



## Uncle Bob

popcorn....nachos


----------



## bullseye

nachos--salsa


----------



## Katie H

salsa - avocado


----------



## Barb L.

Avocado - Onion


----------



## Uncle Bob

onion.....newburg


----------



## Katie H

newburg - goulash


----------



## bullseye

goulash--hash


----------



## Uncle Bob

hash....ham hock


----------



## bullseye

ham hock--kale


----------



## Uncle Bob

kale....eggplant


----------



## bullseye

eggplant--tea


----------



## ChefJune

Tea - Ahi tuna


----------



## bullseye

Ahi tuna--abalone


----------



## Katie H

abalone - escarole (yum)


----------



## bullseye

escarole--eclair


----------



## Uncle Bob

eclair.....Rhubarb


----------



## Loprraine

rhubarb = bulgogi


----------



## Uncle Bob

bulgogi.....ice milk


----------



## ChefJune

ice milk -- kefir


----------



## Loprraine

kefir = rambutan


----------



## bullseye

rambutan--naan


----------



## ChefJune

naan -- nori


----------



## Uncle Bob

Nori....Indian Pudding


----------



## Loprraine

Indian pudding = gefilte fish


----------



## Uncle Bob

gefilte fish......hoisin


----------



## Loprraine

hoisin = nanaimo bar


----------



## Reanie525i

nainaimo bar - rocky road ice cream


----------



## Uncle Bob

R R ice cream......muffin


----------



## keltin

muffin..................Noir de Carmes


----------



## Uncle Bob

noir de carmes.....savory


----------



## bullseye

savory--yarrow


----------



## Barb L.

Yarrow - Watermelon


----------



## ChefJune

Watermelon -- nougat


----------



## Uncle Bob

nougat........tiramisu


----------



## ChefJune

Tiramisu -- uglifruit


----------



## Uncle Bob

uglifruit.....treacle


----------



## ChefJune

treacle -- egg salad sandwich


----------



## Uncle Bob

Egg salad sandwich.....Yummy!!!!

haricot


----------



## Loprraine

haricot = tenderloin


----------



## ChefJune

tenderloin -- Nutella


----------



## Uncle Bob

nutella.....asiago


----------



## ChefJune

Asiago - Olivada


----------



## Uncle Bob

Olivada...al fresco


----------



## ChefJune

sorry, al fresco is NOT something to eat.  it means "out of doors!"  Try again!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Well I had a picnic on my mind.........

Olivada,,,,,arugula


----------



## Loprraine

arugula = arancini


----------



## Uncle Bob

arancini......Irish Whiskey


----------



## keltin

Irish Whiskey.........yam


----------



## Barb L.

Whiskey -  Yam


----------



## ChefJune

Yam -- Matzo Balls


----------



## Uncle Bob

Matzo Balls.....Soup


----------



## Kaddehawk

soup .... pesto


----------



## Barb L.

Pesto - Basil


----------



## ChefJune

Basil -- Lamb chops


----------



## Uncle Bob

Lamb Chops..........Sauterne


----------



## Kaddehawk

Sauterne... escarole


----------



## Uncle Bob

escarole....Endive


----------



## Reanie525i

endive - escargot


----------



## bullseye

escargot--tamari


----------



## Reanie525i

tamari - soybeans


----------



## Uncle Bob

soybeans....soy flour


----------



## Barb L.

Soy Flour - Rice


----------



## Uncle Bob

Rice.....egg roll


----------



## goboenomo

egg roll ----> lox


----------



## Uncle Bob

xanthan gum


----------



## Barb L.

Gum - Maralade


----------



## Green Lady

Marmalade - eel


----------



## Uncle Bob

eel.......liederkranz


----------



## Green Lady

liederkranz - ziti


----------



## Uncle Bob

ziti.........Irish Stew


----------



## Katie H

Irish stew - wax beans


----------



## Uncle Bob

wax beans.........salsify


----------



## Katie H

salsify - yarrow


----------



## Uncle Bob

yarrow...whiskey


----------



## Katie H

hmmmm....now you're talkin'  - whiskey - yellow squash


----------



## Uncle Bob

y squash.............hooch


----------



## Barb L.

Hooch  - Ham


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ham.......Martini


----------



## ChefJune

martini -- ice cream


----------



## Uncle Bob

ice cream............mirepoix


----------



## YT2095

mirepoix - Xanthan gum. 

ya thought you`d got me then


----------



## Uncle Bob

X-gum........Manhattan


----------



## ChefJune

Manhattan -- New England Clam Chowder!


----------



## YT2095

New England Clam Chowder! - Rogan Josh.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Rogan Josh.......Herbsaint


----------



## appletart

herbsaint - tarragon


----------



## Uncle Bob

tarragon.............nutmeg


----------



## appletart

ganache..hi Uncle Bob!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hello Appletart!!

ganache........elderberry


----------



## appletart

elderberry..yucca


----------



## Uncle Bob

yucca.........amaretto


----------



## appletart

amaretto - olives


----------



## Uncle Bob

Olives.....samosa


----------



## appletart

samosa - asparagus


----------



## Uncle Bob

asparagus......sassafras


----------



## appletart

sassafras - sasparilla


----------



## Uncle Bob

sasparilla....Alligator


----------



## Katie H

alligator - rattatouille


----------



## Uncle Bob

rattatouille.....eclair


----------



## Green Lady

eclair.....bakery


----------



## appletart

bakery....yeast


----------



## bullseye

yeast--tamarind


----------



## appletart

tamarind - dessert wine


----------



## bullseye

dessert wine--eel


----------



## appletart

eel - lemons


----------



## bullseye

lemons--salmon


----------



## Green Lady

salmon - upstream


----------



## ChefJune

salmon -- nectarine


----------



## appletart

nectarine - eel


----------



## bullseye

eel--lard.....


----------



## appletart

lard - dates


----------



## bullseye

dates--salami


----------



## idaku

salami---ice
___________
It' time to eat!


----------



## Barb L.

Ice - Eggplant


----------



## Uncle Bob

Eggplant..........tofu


----------



## ChefJune

tofu -- uglifruit


----------



## Uncle Bob

uglifruit....taffy


----------



## appletart

taffy...yam


----------



## ChefJune

yam -- meat loaf


----------



## Uncle Bob

meat loaf.........fig


----------



## Kaddehawk

fig ... grapefruit


----------



## Green Lady

grapefruit....turkey


----------



## ChefJune

turkey -- yetca mein


----------



## Uncle Bob

yetca mein  ...  Neufchatel


----------



## bullseye

Neufchatel--langostino


----------



## Green Lady

langostino-okra


----------



## TATTRAT

okra-abborio


----------



## bullseye

abborio--oatmeal


----------



## TATTRAT

oatmeal-lychee


----------



## bullseye

lychee--empanada


----------



## TATTRAT

empanada-aspic


----------



## Katie H

empanada - almond


----------



## bullseye

almond--Danish


----------



## Katie H

danish - horseradish sauce


----------



## bullseye

horseradish sauce--edamame


----------



## Katie H

edamame - egg salad


----------



## TATTRAT

egg salad-Diakon


----------



## Katie H

diakon - nutmeg


----------



## bullseye

nutmeg--ginger


----------



## Reanie525i

ginger-rice pilaf


----------



## Katie H

ginger - raspberry


----------



## TATTRAT

rasberry-Yukon Gold Potato


----------



## Katie H

Yukon gold potato - olive oil


----------



## Reanie525i

Yukon Gold Potato - orzo
__________________


----------



## ChefJune

orzo -- Orange Julius


----------



## Barb L.

Orange Julius - Sardines


----------



## bullseye

Sardines--salad


----------



## Uncle Bob

salad....duck


----------



## Loprraine

duck = kiwi


----------



## Uncle Bob

kiwi.......Irish Stew


----------



## Loprraine

Irish Stew = Walla Walla Onions


----------



## Uncle Bob

Walla Walla Onions...(Yum) Salt pork


----------



## Loprraine

Salt Pork =  Kobe Beef


----------



## Uncle Bob

Kobe Beef.........foie gras


----------



## ChefJune

Foie gras -- Scallops  (and WOW, do they go great together!)


----------



## Loprraine

" Kobe Beef.........foie gras "

Isn't that the start of a great sounding meal!!!!!

foie gras = succotash


----------



## Uncle Bob

succotash.....hazelnut


----------



## ChefJune

Hazelnut -- Thousand Island Dressing


----------



## Uncle Bob

Thousand Island Dressing....Grand Marnier


----------



## Loprraine

Grand Marnier = Rutabaga


----------



## Uncle Bob

Rutabaga.........Angels On Horseback


----------



## bullseye

Angels On Horseback--kamut


----------



## Katie H

kamut - taro root


----------



## Uncle Bob

taro root.......teriyaki


----------



## bullseye

teriyaki--idaho potato


----------



## Uncle Bob

potato...oil


----------



## bullseye

oil--latte


----------



## Uncle Bob

latte....egg roll


----------



## bullseye

egg roll--latke


----------



## Uncle Bob

latke.....ensalata


----------



## Green Lady

latke - elk


----------



## Uncle Bob

elk........kudzu


----------



## bullseye

ensalata--abbacchio


----------



## bullseye

kudzu--udon


----------



## Uncle Bob

abbacchio..........ouzo


----------



## bullseye

ouzo--octopus


----------



## Uncle Bob

octopus.........scotch


----------



## Loprraine

Scotch = ham


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ham....Monkey Bread


----------



## Loprraine

monkey bread = dolmades


----------



## ChefJune

dolmades -- souvlaki!


----------



## MickeyJoe

souvlaki.....injera


----------



## Uncle Bob

injera..........Armagnac


----------



## expatgirl

armagnac-coq au vin


----------



## ChefJune

Armagnac -- Chingiale


----------



## MickeyJoe

I had Chingiale, i had to use an antibiotic ointment to get rid of it!!!!

Chingiale - Endive


----------



## Uncle Bob

Endive...........escargot


----------



## Loprraine

escargot = tamarind


----------



## Uncle Bob

tamarind......Dirty Rice


----------



## ChefJune

Dirty Rice -- Escarole


----------



## Loprraine

escarole = eggplant


----------



## Uncle Bob

eggplant......Tasso


----------



## Barb L.

Tasso - Onion


----------



## Uncle Bob

Onion..........nougat


----------



## Loprraine

npugat = tallagio


----------



## appletart

tallagio - oregano


----------



## bullseye

oregano--orange roughy


----------



## appletart

roughy - yams


----------



## bullseye

yams--sago


----------



## appletart

sago - orange


----------



## bullseye

orange--egg cream


----------



## Uncle Bob

egg cream....Merlot


----------



## bullseye

Merlot--teff


----------



## Uncle Bob

teff.........fennel


----------



## bullseye

fennel--latke


----------



## Uncle Bob

latke....etouffee


----------



## bullseye

etouffee--endive


----------



## ChefJune

endive -- eggs sardou


----------



## appletart

sardou - uni


----------



## Loprraine

uni = injera


----------



## Uncle Bob

injera.......arrowroot


----------



## Loprraine

arrowroot = tandoori chicken


----------



## Uncle Bob

tandoori chicken......Navy Bean


----------



## Loprraine

navy bean = nutella


----------



## Uncle Bob

Nutella..........Anjou Pear


----------



## Loprraine

Anjou Pear = Ragout de Pattes


----------



## Green Lady

ragout de pattes .....salmon


----------



## Uncle Bob

Salmon.....Newburg


----------



## ChefJune

Newburg -- Gremolata


----------



## Uncle Bob

Gremolata.....Aspic


----------



## ChefJune

Aspic -- Cervelle de Canut


----------



## Uncle Bob

Cervelle de Canut.......T-Bone Steak


----------



## ChefJune

T-Bone Steak -- Kefalotiri


----------



## Uncle Bob

I'm getting an education from looking these things up Miss June!!


Kefalotiri.....Indian Pudding


----------



## ChefJune

Indian Pudding (Yum!) -- Gorgonzola-Walnut Spread


----------



## Uncle Bob

Gorgonzola-Walnut Spread......Daiquiri


----------



## Renee Attili

Daiquiri- Strawberry


----------



## Uncle Bob

Strawberry......Yorkshire Pudding


----------



## Loprraine

Yorkshire pudding = gomassio

Uncle Bob, I often have to google what people have posted.  Love it!!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Gomassio....opah


----------



## ChefJune

Opah -- Havarti


----------



## Uncle Bob

Havarti.......Irish Soda Bread


----------



## ChefJune

Irish Soda Bread -- Dandelions


----------



## Uncle Bob

Dandelions.......Sally Lunn


----------



## Barb L.

Uncle Bob said:


> Dandelions.......Sally Lunn



lol, is that a food ????


----------



## Barb L.

Sally Lunn - Nutmeats


----------



## Uncle Bob

Yep it sure is! And you must try it. You might say it is a slightly sweet yeast bread. From Colonial days and before....

Your Turn


----------



## Uncle Bob

Oops!!!!!

Nutmeats........Spinach


----------



## Green Lady

spinach......havalah (sp?)


----------



## Katie H

havalah (sp?) - horehound candy


----------



## Uncle Bob

H Candy....Yeast.......


----------



## Reanie525i

Yeast - taco


----------



## Green Lady

taco - orange


----------



## bullseye

orange--Edam


----------



## Katie H

Edam - marshmallow


----------



## Green Lady

marshmallow - wassail


----------



## Katie H

wassail - liver


----------



## Uncle Bob

liver,,,,,,,rib


----------



## Barb L.

Rib - Banana


----------



## Uncle Bob

Banana.....allspice


----------



## Loprraine

Allspice = Eskimo Pie


----------



## Barb L.

Pie - Elderberry Pie


----------



## torenium

Elderberry Pie = Enchilada


----------



## Uncle Bob

Enchilada...........Almond


----------



## Loprraine

almond = daikon


----------



## Uncle Bob

diakon.....nappa


----------



## ChefJune

Nappa (?) -- Abalone


----------



## Uncle Bob

Nappa Cabbage.... Turkey!


Abalone......English Muffin


----------



## girlgioush

English MuffiN*.....Nutmeg?*


----------



## girlgioush

Nutme*G*....*G*aram

Garam = salt


----------



## Uncle Bob

Nutmeg.........Ginger


----------



## keltin

Ginger..........radish


----------



## Uncle Bob

Radish...Horseradish


----------



## keltin

horseradish.....hollandaise sauce


----------



## Uncle Bob

hollandaise sauce......Egg yolks


----------



## Loprraine

egg yolks = shrimp

(Don't think we've had a "P" in awhile!!)


----------



## Uncle Bob

You are right

Shrimp......Praline


----------



## Reanie525i

Praline - escarole


----------



## Green Lady

escarole - eggplant


----------



## appletart

eggplant - tea


----------



## ChefJune

tea -- arroz con pollo


----------



## Barb L.

pollo - Onion rings


----------



## Uncle Bob

Onion rings.......saffron


----------



## Barb L.

Saffron - Nachos


----------



## Uncle Bob

Nachos.......Salt Pork


----------



## Green Lady

salt pork - kettle corn


----------



## Uncle Bob

Kettle Corn....Nori


----------



## Green Lady

nori - icing


----------



## Uncle Bob

icing..........Gimlet


----------



## ChefJune

Gimlet -- Tapenade


----------



## Green Lady

tapenade - elephant ears


----------



## Rookiecook

Elephant ears - Sangria


----------



## Barb L.

Sangria - Apple crisp


----------



## Loprraine

apple crisp = pancetta


----------



## Uncle Bob

pancetta..........Aspic


----------



## Loprraine

apsic = collard greens


----------



## ChefJune

Collard Greens -Sriracha


----------



## Loprraine

Sriracha = avgolemono


----------



## ChefJune

Avgolemono -- Oreo cookies


----------



## Loprraine

Oreo cookies = schnitzel


----------



## Uncle Bob

Rats! I got here to late for the Oreos!

Schnitzel..........Lambrusco


----------



## ChefJune

Lambrusco -- Orange Julius


----------



## Uncle Bob

Orange Julius,,,,Sassafras


----------



## ChefJune

Sassafras -- Sticky buns


----------



## keltin

Sticky buns........sesame seed


----------



## Uncle Bob

I wish I had a Sticky Bun, Or, a handful of Oreos...........


Sesame Seed.........Dirty Rice...


----------



## strawberry

dirty rice --- eggplant parmesan


----------



## Barb L.

Parmesan - Nutmeats


----------



## Uncle Bob

Nutmeats...........S'more


----------



## bullseye

S'more--elk


----------



## Uncle Bob

elk......Ketchup


----------



## ChefJune

Ketchup -- Pad Sie Ew


----------



## Uncle Bob

I need a drink after that one!

Pad Sie Ew......Whiskey


----------



## Green Lady

whiskey - yams


----------



## gourmande

yams ... sugar


_(man, it's good to be back home!)_


----------



## Barb L.

Sugar - Rum


----------



## thymeandthymeagain

It is that time of year!!!!!!!!

Rum = McIntosh Apple


----------



## Uncle Bob

M. Apple.....English Muffin


----------



## ChefJune

English Muffin -- Nigiri Sushi


----------



## Uncle Bob

Nigiri Sushi.....Ita-kamaboko


----------



## ChefJune

Ita-kamaboko - Opah


----------



## Uncle Bob

Opah....Halibut


----------



## Reanie525i

Halibut - Trout


----------



## Barb L.

Trout - Tilapia


----------



## Uncle Bob

Tilapia..........Amberjack


----------



## Green Lady

Amerberjack - kugel


----------



## bullseye

kugel--lardons


----------



## Green Lady

Lardons - Salami


----------



## bullseye

Salami--iriko


----------



## Uncle Bob

iriko.......oyster


----------



## bullseye

oyster--ragu


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ragu.........upside-down cake


----------



## Green Lady

upside down cake - Eli's cheesecake


----------



## Uncle Bob

E. Cheesecake......enchilada


----------



## ChefJune

enchilada -- asafoetida


----------



## Uncle Bob

The last food was asafoetida. You much choose a food item that begins with the last letter A

asafoetida......apple


Now a food that begins with E


----------



## thymeandthymeagain

............sorry, I was on the wrong page, not so unusual for me! 

Apple - Espresso


----------



## Uncle Bob

Not an uncommon thing this time of morning!

Espresso.....olive


----------



## thymeandthymeagain

Olive = Emmental

My home and native cheese.


----------



## ChefJune

Emmental -- Langoustine


----------



## Uncle Bob

Langoustine........Etouffee


----------



## thymeandthymeagain

Etouffee = èpinard


----------



## Uncle Bob

epinard...........draft beer


----------



## Loprraine

draft beer = rigatoni


----------



## ChefJune

Rigatoni -- Idiazabal


----------



## Barb L.

Idiazabal - Lemon


----------



## Uncle Bob

Lemon.........Nutmeg


----------



## ChefJune

Nutmeg -- Gougere


----------



## keltin

Gougere.................Eggs Benedict


----------



## Uncle Bob

Gougere...........Empanada


----------



## Uncle Bob

Eggs Benedict...Tofu


----------



## ChefJune

okay, uncle Bob... I already used Uglifruit once.  What other food begins with "U?"


----------



## keltin

ChefJune said:


> okay, uncle Bob... I already used Uglifruit once. What other food begins with "U?"


 
How about Udon?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Udon.......nonpareil


----------



## ChefJune

what's a nonpareil?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Nonpareil....The tiny colored-sugar pellets us in decorating cookies, candy, cakes etc. And sometimes a small piece of candy covered with these pellets.
Nonpareil also is used to refer to small Capers from the region of Provence France. 

nonpareil.........


----------



## Loprraine

nonpareil = lamb

The things I learn here!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Lamb........Baklava


----------



## Loprraine

baklava = andouille (yum!!)


----------



## Uncle Bob

andouille.....etouffee


----------



## slow cooker

etouffee.....elderberry


----------



## Barb L.

elderberry - yams


----------



## Uncle Bob

yams - strawberry


----------



## Barb L.

strawberry - yellow bean


----------



## Uncle Bob

Yellow bean.......Navy Bean


----------



## Uncle Bob

............................


----------



## bullseye

Navy Bean--naan


----------



## Uncle Bob

Naan......Navel Orange


----------



## Loprraine

navel orange = egg

These "e" just kill me!!! Can never think of anything different!


----------



## Barb L.

Egg - gingerbread


----------



## Uncle Bob

Gingerbread........Divinity


----------



## Katie H

divinity -  yeast


----------



## Uncle Bob

yeast.........Turnip


----------



## ChefJune

Turnip -- Pissenlits


----------



## Katie H

ChefJune said:


> Pissenlits



And by this, you mean...dandelion greens?

pissenlits - soy  sauce


----------



## ChefJune

Katie E said:


> And by this, you mean...dandelion greens?
> 
> pissenlits - soy  sauce


 No, I mean the salad made with the dandelion greens!

soy sauce -- empanada


----------



## redkitty

empanada - asparagus


----------



## bullseye

asparagus--salami


----------



## Uncle Bob

Salami.......Insalata


----------



## ChefJune

Insalata -- Andouillette


----------



## Uncle Bob

Andouillette..........Escabeche


----------



## ChefJune

Escabeche - Enchilada


----------



## Uncle Bob

Enchilada....Allumettes


----------



## Barb L.

Allumettes - Sweet potato


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sweet Potato........Orange Roughy


----------



## ChefJune

Orange Roughy -- Yarrow


----------



## miniman

yarrow - water melon


----------



## Uncle Bob

Watermelon.......Nectarine


----------



## ChefJune

Nectarine -- Evaporated Milk


----------



## Uncle Bob

Evaporated Milk......Kahlua


----------



## Green Lady

kahlua - applecrisp


----------



## Katie H

applecrisp - peppercorn


----------



## Green Lady

peppercorn - nectarine


----------



## ChefJune

Poor "nectarine" is sadly overworked!  So many foods end with "n" but so few start with it! 

Nectarine -- Époisses


----------



## Uncle Bob

Epoisses.......Sauce Piquante


----------



## Loprraine

Sauce Piquante = eel


----------



## Uncle Bob

eel........Lambrusco


----------



## Loprraine

Lambrusco = ostrich


----------



## ChefJune

ostrich -- harissa


----------



## Uncle Bob

Harissa.......Aperitif


----------



## Loprraine

Aperitif = frog legs


----------



## ChefJune

Frogs Legs -- Salmagundi


----------



## Uncle Bob

Salmagundi......Irish Stew


----------



## ChefJune

IRish Stew -- Worcestershire Sauce


----------



## miniman

Worcestershire sauce -eggs benedict


----------



## Uncle Bob

Eggs Benedict......Truffle


----------



## keltin

truffle.........escargot


----------



## Uncle Bob

escargot.........Toddy


----------



## Green Lady

Toddy - Yogurt


----------



## Barb L.

Yogurt - Tri tip


----------



## keltin

tri tip........potato salad


----------



## ChefJune

Potato salad -- Deviled Eggs (sounds like a picnic to me! )


----------



## Uncle Bob

Deviled Eggs.......S'mores


----------



## appletart

s'mores - salmon


----------



## Uncle Bob

Salmon......Niagara Grape


----------



## Katie H

Niagara grape - edamame


----------



## Uncle Bob

Edamame.....Egg Roll


----------



## ChefJune

Egg roll -- Liverwurst


----------



## Uncle Bob

Liverwurst..........Tournedo


----------



## Loprraine

Tournedo = oxo


----------



## Uncle Bob

oxo.............Oats


----------



## ChefJune

I want to know how to eat an "oxo?"  Isn't that a brand of kitchen accessories?  

Oats -- Salade Nicoise


----------



## Uncle Bob

Salade Nicoise.......Eggs Sardou


----------



## ChefJune

Eggs Sardou -- Umeboshi Plum


----------



## Uncle Bob

Umeboshi Plum.......Manhattan


----------



## Loprraine

Umeboshi Plum = Muffaletta

OXO is those cubes of stock.


----------



## ChefJune

Muffuletta -- Apple Pan Dowdy


----------



## LT72884

Yorkshire pudding


----------



## Uncle Bob

Yorkshire Pudding.....Grits


----------



## Aera

Grits - Salad


----------



## LT72884

donut

mm mm good


----------



## Uncle Bob

donut........Tabbouleh


----------



## LT72884

.......hot dogz


----------



## Barb L.

Tabbouleh - Haddock


----------



## Uncle Bob

Haddock......Kumquat


----------



## Kaddehawk

Kumquat.... tangerine


----------



## Uncle Bob

Tangerine.....Eggnog


----------



## Barb L.

Eggnog - Grapefruit


----------



## Uncle Bob

grapefruit.......tahini


----------



## ChefJune

tahini -- ile flottante


----------



## Uncle Bob

ile flottante.....eau de vie


----------



## thymeandthymeagain

eau de vie = ècrevisse


----------



## Uncle Bob

ecrevisse.....Etouffee


----------



## Loprraine

etouffee = eggroll


----------



## Uncle Bob

Eggroll.......Ladyfinger


----------



## miniman

ladyfinger - ratatouille


----------



## Loprraine

ratatouille = egg drop soup


----------



## ChefJune

Egg Drop Soup -- Poached Pears (with Lime Sabayon!)


----------



## thymeandthymeagain

Poached Pears = Swordfish


----------



## Uncle Bob

Swordfish.......Honey


----------



## ChefJune

Honey -- Yellowtail snapper


----------



## Loprraine

Yellowtail snapper = Rumaki


----------



## Uncle Bob

Rumaki....Icee


----------



## ChefJune

Icee -- Epoisses


----------



## Uncle Bob

Epoisses.........Samsoe


----------



## ChefJune

Samsoe - Eggplant Parmesan


----------



## Uncle Bob

Eggplant Parmesan...........Newburg


----------



## ChefJune

Newburg -- Gnocchi


----------



## keltin

Gnocchi................iced tea


----------



## ChefJune

Iced tea -- Aioli


----------



## Uncle Bob

Aioli.......Iriko


----------



## ChefJune

Iriko -- Onion Soup


----------



## keltin

onion soup....potato salad


----------



## Uncle Bob

potato salad ...Delmonico Steak


----------



## keltin

Delmonico Steak............Kiwi Lime Pie


----------



## Renee Attili

Kiwi Lime Pie- Endive


----------



## keltin

Endive................emu burger


----------



## Barb L.

*Emu burger - Radish*


----------



## keltin

radish.........hot & sour soup


----------



## ChefJune

hot and sour soup -- pearl barley


----------



## Barb L.

pearl barley - yams


----------



## Loprraine

yams = saag paneer


----------



## ChefJune

saag paneer -- roquefort


----------



## Loprraine

roquefort = tomato


----------



## keltin

tomato......orange glazed chicken


----------



## Uncle Bob

Chicken.........Nesselrode


----------



## Loprraine

nesselrode = elk steak


----------



## Uncle Bob

steak---Kugel


----------



## Loprraine

kugel = lumpia


----------



## Uncle Bob

lumpia........Ababai


----------



## ChefJune

Ababai -- Idiziabal


----------



## Uncle Bob

Idiziabal------Limburger


----------



## Loprraine

Limburger = Reblochon


----------



## Uncle Bob

Reblochon====Napoleon


----------



## ChefJune

Napoleon -- Josephine  _oooooops!_ 

Napoleon -- Neufchatel


----------



## Uncle Bob

Neufchatel--------Liederkranz


----------



## ChefJune

Liederkranz -- Zucchini bread


----------



## sattie

zucchini bread - drunken peaches


----------



## ChefJune

... peaches -- St. Marcellin


----------



## Uncle Bob

St. Marcellin-----Noyau


----------



## keltin

Noyau.................Uncle Bob's Ribs!


----------



## ChefJune

...Ribs -- Sauerbraten


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sauerbraten..............Naan


----------



## ChefJune

Naan -- Nutella


----------



## Uncle Bob

Nutella''''''''''''Arepas


----------



## ChefJune

Arepas -- Shortbread


----------



## Uncle Bob

Shortbread (Yummy)......  duxelle


----------



## bullseye

duxelle--eau de vie


----------



## ChefJune

Duxelle -- Escarole Soup


----------



## Uncle Bob

Escarole Soup..............Pernod


----------



## Katie H

Pernod -  dumpling


----------



## Uncle Bob

dumpling=====Gazpacho


----------



## Justabite

Gazpacho---oxtail


----------



## Green Lady

oxtail - liverwurst


----------



## middie

liverwurst... tomatillos


----------



## ChefJune

Tomatillos -- Sopressata


----------



## Loprraine

sopressata = arancini


----------



## Uncle Bob

arancini...........iceberg lettuce


----------



## Loprraine

iceberg lettuce = enchilada


----------



## Uncle Bob

enchilada..........Aioli


----------



## Loprraine

Aioli = Imperial Rolls


----------



## Uncle Bob

Imperial Rolls..............sassafras


----------



## Loprraine

Sassafras = Sawmill Gravy


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sawmill Gravy..........Yorkshire Pudding


----------



## ChefJune

Yorkshire Pudding -- Glace de Viande


----------



## keltin

Glace de Viande...............Estofado Calamari


----------



## ChefJune

...calamari -- Indian Pudding


----------



## miniman

Indian pudding - granola


----------



## ChefJune

Granola -- Amarena Cherries


----------



## miniman

Amarena cherries - scotch eggs


----------



## ChefJune

Scotch Eggs -- Shrimp de Jonghe


----------



## Uncle Bob

Shrimp de Jonghe.............Eggnog


----------



## Green Lady

eggnog - gnocchi


----------



## Uncle Bob

gnocchi******Irish Coffee


----------



## Green Lady

Irish coffee - expresso


----------



## Katie H

epresso - olive oil


----------



## Uncle Bob

olive oil^^^^^^Limoncello


----------



## Green Lady

limoncello - oregano


----------



## Uncle Bob

oregano*******omelet


----------



## Green Lady

omelet - tiramisu


----------



## Uncle Bob

tiramisu^^^^^^^^^^^^Uniq Fruit...


----------



## Barb L.

U.Fruit - Trout


----------



## Uncle Bob

Trout.........turnip


----------



## miniman

turnip - potage


----------



## Uncle Bob

potage------------elderberry


----------



## miniman

elderberry - yeast


----------



## Uncle Bob

yeast--------------Scampi


----------



## ChefJune

Uncle Bob:  How did you get "Scampi"  from Yeast?

Scampi -- Invert sugar


----------



## Barb L.

invert sugar - rutabaga


----------



## Uncle Bob

ChefJune said:
			
		

> Uncle Bob: How did you get "Scampi" from Yeast?


 
That's a darn good question!! One I don't have an answer for, for sure


Rutabag*A*--------------*A*maretto Ta Daaaaaa


----------



## ChefJune

Uncle Bob said:


> That's a darn good question!! One I don't have an answer for, for sure
> 
> 
> Rutabag*A*--------------*A*maretto Ta Daaaaaa




Amaretto -- olaillieberry


----------



## Uncle Bob

olaillieberry----Youngberry

Ok I'm on a roll now. Two in a row!!


----------



## ChefJune

youngberry -- yard-long bean


----------



## miniman

yard-long bean - nasturtium flower


----------



## ChefJune

nasturtium flower -- rugulach


----------



## Uncle Bob

rugulach++++++Hasty Pudding


----------



## bullseye

Hasty Pudding--ganache


----------



## Uncle Bob

ganache----------eclair


----------



## bullseye

eclair--radish


----------



## Uncle Bob

radish**********Hazelnut


----------



## ChefJune

Hazelnut -- Tagine


----------



## Uncle Bob

Tagine~~~~espresso


----------



## ChefJune

Espresso -- oyster crab


----------



## Uncle Bob

oyster crab~~~~~Bannock


----------



## bullseye

Bannock--kidney


----------



## Uncle Bob

kidney ^^^ Yogurt


----------



## ChefJune

Yogurt -- Tofutti


----------



## Aera

Tofutti---ice cream


----------



## bullseye

ice cream--mackerel


----------



## ChefJune

Mackerel -- Lime Sabayon


----------



## bullseye

Lime Sabayon--nam prik


----------



## Loprraine

nam prik = kataifi


----------



## Chefellas

kataifi=insalata caprese


----------



## middie

insalata caprese... espresso


----------



## ChefJune

espresso -- oxtail stew


----------



## miniman

oxtail stew - wonton


----------



## Uncle Bob

Wonton~~~~~New York Steak


----------



## Loprraine

Steak = Kellog's Corn Flakes


----------



## Uncle Bob

Kellog's Corn Flakes~~~~~~~~~scallop


----------



## Barb L.

Scallop - pop tart


----------



## Uncle Bob

pop tart~~~~~~~~Tasso


----------



## Loprraine

tasso = oil


----------



## Uncle Bob

Oil........Leek


----------



## Jammero

Leek - Kelp


----------



## Loprraine

Kelp = Preserved Lemon


----------



## Uncle Bob

Lemon~~~~~~~~Natto


----------



## ChefJune

> Natto


What's that?

Osso Buco


----------



## Uncle Bob

Miss June said:
			
		

> What's that?


 
Your "Companion" knows.


Osso Buco ~~~~Ouzo


----------



## ChefJune

I'm not in the same place as my "Companion!"  and I know Anatto, but not "Natto."

Ouzo -- Orangina


----------



## Uncle Bob

> I'm not in the same place as my "Companion!"


 
Stand by...



Orangina ~~~ Ambrosia


----------



## Loprraine

Ambrosia = Antipasto

I know what it is.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Antipasto------Olive


----------



## ChefJune

Olive -- Empanada


----------



## Chefellas

Tasso-octopus...


----------



## Green Lady

octopus - salami


----------



## ChefJune

I'm not following this at all!  what does Tasso have to do with Empanada?

Did the rules change?  Can anyone change up and start over on their own if they can't think of a food that starts with the correct letter?  

Someone help me out here, please!


----------



## Uncle Bob

ChefJune said:


> I'm not following this at all! what does Tasso have to do with Empanada?
> 
> Did the rules change? Can anyone change up and start over on their own if they can't think of a food that starts with the correct letter?
> 
> Someone help me out here, please!


 
You are 100% Correct Miss June!! The last correct response was yours!

Empanada~~Almond

Now my response is the last correct one!

Next response begins with the letter "D"


----------



## ChefJune

Empanada -- Dacquoise


----------



## Uncle Bob

Empanada -- Dacquoise


Dacquoise......Elberta peach


----------



## ChefJune

Elberta peach -- Haggis


----------



## Barb L.

Haggis - Swiss cheese


----------



## Green Lady

swiss cheese - eggplant


----------



## ChefJune

Eggplant -- Turkey Tetrazzini


----------



## Uncle Bob

Turkey Tetrazzini....Irish Cream


----------



## Chefellas

Sorry ChefJune -I must have jumped in on the wrong page


----------



## ChefJune

Chefellas said:


> Sorry ChefJune -I must have jumped in on the wrong page


 
No problem! 

Irish Cream -- Mostaccioli


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mostaccioli~~~Irish Whiskey


----------



## LuckyDuck

Yams--Utz (these are patatoe chips if you never heard of them )


----------



## Uncle Bob

Yams....Sugarcane


----------



## ChefJune

Sugarcane -- Eggs Benedict


----------



## Uncle Bob

Eggs Benedict + Tabasco Sauce


----------



## Katie H

Tabasco sauce - escargot


----------



## bullseye

escargot--turbot


----------



## Katie H

turbot - Tang


----------



## bullseye

Tang--garum


----------



## Green Lady

garum - moussaka


----------



## ChefJune

Moussaka -- Apple Brown Betty


----------



## Chefellas

Tabasco Sauce- Eclairs


----------



## ChefJune

Chefellas said:


> Tabasco Sauce- Eclairs



Tabasco doesn't start with a "Y".....


----------



## Loprraine

eclairs = sorghum

This thread is confusing me lately.


----------



## miniman

sorghum - mushroom


----------



## keltin

mushroom..................minute steak


----------



## lwaltero

egg - gravy


----------



## Loprraine

gravy = yakitori


----------



## ChefJune

Yakitori -- Ice Cream Sandwich


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ice Cream Sandwich--------Highball
__________________


----------



## Barb L.

Highball - Licorice


----------



## Uncle Bob

__Licorice.............Eggs Sardou


----------



## Chefellas

Eggs Sardou- Udon Noodles


----------



## Uncle Bob

Udon Noodles~~~~~~~~Seaweed


----------



## appletart

.............dashi


----------



## bullseye

dashi--iriko


----------



## Uncle Bob

iriko*****Ozoni


----------



## ChefJune

Ozoni -- Invert Sugar


----------



## Green Lady

invert sugar - rigatoni


----------



## ChefJune

rigatoni -- ice box cookie


----------



## miniman

ice box cookie - eggy bread


----------



## Uncle Bob

eggy bread--------Dewberry


----------



## Chefellas

Dewberry -Yellow bell pepper


----------



## ChefJune

Yellow Bell Pepper -- Reblochon


----------



## miniman

reblochon? (For my info - what is this?) - nachos


----------



## keltin

nachos.................Sweet and Sour Pork


----------



## ChefJune

Sweet and Sour Pork -- Kimchi


----------



## miniman

kimchi - indian corn


----------



## ChefJune

Indian corn -- nopales


----------



## Uncle Bob

nopales~~~~~~Satsuma


----------



## Barb L.

Satsuma - Applesauce


----------



## Loprraine

applesauce = edamame


----------



## Uncle Bob

edamame....Edam


----------



## Loprraine

Edam = Manchego


----------



## Uncle Bob

Manchego~~~~Oleo


----------



## GotGarlic

oleo --- olive oil


----------



## Uncle Bob

olive oil..........Lamb


----------



## ChefJune

Lamb -- Bisteeya


----------



## Uncle Bob

Bisteeya~~~~Amberjack


----------



## ChefJune

Amberjack -- Kefalotiri


----------



## Uncle Bob

Kefalotiri~~~Ice Milk (Do they still make this stuff?)


----------



## Loprraine

Ice Milk = Klik ( As Uncle Bob would say, do that still make it?  LOL)


----------



## Uncle Bob

Klik~~~~~~ Kiss


----------



## ChefJune

Kiss -- Stewed Tomatoes


----------



## Uncle Bob

Stewed Tomatoes~~~~~~~Salsa


----------



## Barb L.

Salsa - apple crisp


----------



## keltin

apple crisp..............potato salad


----------



## Dina

potato salad ..... death by chocolate cake


----------



## appletart

chocolate cake - eclairs


----------



## ChefJune

Eclairs -- Scallop Mousse


----------



## Uncle Bob

Scallop Mousse ------Emrelletes


----------



## Kaddehawk

Emrelletes.... spaghetti squash


----------



## appletart

spaghetti squash....ham


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ham~~~~~Manhattan


----------



## Kaddehawk

Manhattan ...... nutmeg


----------



## Uncle Bob

Nutmeg.........Grand Marnier


----------



## Kaddehawk

Grand Marnier... Remoulade


----------



## appletart

Remoulade - escargot


----------



## ChefJune

Escargot -- Tarte Tatin


----------



## Pat O

Tarte Tatin--nam prik


----------



## Uncle Bob

nam prik~~~Konnyaku


----------



## qmax

Pat O said:


> Tarte Tatin--nam prik



nam prik --kim chee


----------



## Pat O

qmax said:


> nam prik --kim chee



kim chee--eggs Sardu


----------



## ChefJune

Eggs Sardou -- Upside-down cake


----------



## miniman

upside down cake - eclaires


----------



## Jammero

eclairs - sorbet


----------



## miniman

sorbet - tomato


----------



## Uncle Bob

tomato~~~~~Oyster Sauce


----------



## ChefJune

Oyster Sauce -- Enchiladas


----------



## Green Lady

enchiladas - salsa


----------



## ChefJune

Salsa -- Avgolemono


----------



## Uncle Bob

Avgolemono~~~~~~Oyster


----------



## miniman

oyster - romaine lettuce


----------



## ChefJune

romaine lettuce -- Empanadas


----------



## Uncle Bob

Empanadas........Saffron


----------



## ChefJune

Saffron -- Nutella


----------



## Uncle Bob

Nutella............Almond


----------



## appletart

...................dates


----------



## Uncle Bob

dates~~~~~~~~Satsuma


----------



## ChefJune

Satsuma -- Apple Brown Betty


----------



## Uncle Bob

Apple Brown Betty~~~~Yokan


----------



## ChefJune

Yokan -- Nori


----------



## Uncle Bob

Nori - - Iriko


----------



## ChefJune

you used that one already this past weekend, Uncle Bob!  You'll have to be more "original!"


----------



## Uncle Bob

ChefJune said:


> you used that one already this past weekend, Uncle Bob! You'll have to be more "original!"


 
Seems like I've seen Apple Brown Betty recently too turkey!!


Nori ~~~~~Ice  (Now that's original)


----------



## ChefJune

Ice -- Epinards aux Moules


----------



## Uncle Bob

Epinards aux Moules~~~~~Shabu Shabu


----------



## Chefellas

ShabuShabu-ugli fruit


----------



## ChefJune

Ugli Fruit -- Timpano


----------



## Uncle Bob

Timpano.....Oat Bran


----------



## ChefJune

Oat bran -- nuoc  mam


----------



## Aera

nuoc mam -- marjoram


----------



## Loprraine

marjoram = mulligatawny soup


----------



## miniman

mulligatawny soup - parsnip puree


----------



## Uncle Bob

parsnip~~~~~~~pretzel


----------



## miniman

pretzel -latka


----------



## keltin

latka - apple pie


----------



## ChefJune

apple pie -- eggplant parmigiana


----------



## miniman

eggplant parmigana - apple turnovers


----------



## Uncle Bob

turnovers~~~~~~~soup


----------



## Katie H

soup -  potica


----------



## Uncle Bob

potica - - Amberjack


----------



## Aera

Amberjack--kale


----------



## Uncle Bob

kale...........Eggnog


----------



## miniman

eggnog - granola


----------



## Uncle Bob

granola~~~~Agave


----------



## Barb L.

Agave - Eskimo pie    (sick of all these e's)


----------



## Loprraine

Eskimoe Pie = Escarole   

Sorry, Barb!!!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Escarole ~~~~eggplant


----------



## miniman

eggplant - tiramasu


----------



## Uncle Bob

tiramasu~~~~~Udo


----------



## ChefJune

udo -- Onion Soup


----------



## Uncle Bob

Onion Soup........Persimmon


----------



## ChefJune

Persimmon -- Nougat


----------



## Uncle Bob

Nougat~~~~~~~~~Thuringer


----------



## miniman

thuringer - remoulade


----------



## Uncle Bob

remoulade------English Muffin


----------



## appletart

English muffin - nectarine pie


----------



## Uncle Bob

nectarine.........Edam


----------



## appletart

edam ......mozarella


----------



## Uncle Bob

mozarella.........Asiago


----------



## Katie H

Asiago - octopus


----------



## appletart

octopus - seashell pasta


----------



## Uncle Bob

pasta.......Anchovy


----------



## Green Lady

Anchovy - Yellow Squash


----------



## ChefJune

Yellow squash -- Hoppin' John


----------



## Loprraine

Hoppin' John = Neapolitan Ice Cream


----------



## Uncle Bob

Neapolitan Ice Cream............Mango


----------



## Loprraine

Mango = Oyster


----------



## Uncle Bob

Oyster.....Rabbit


----------



## ChefJune

Rabbit -- Tempeh


----------



## Uncle Bob

Tempeh~~~~~~~~Hasenpfeffer


----------



## ChefJune

Hasenpfeffer -- Rijstaffel


----------



## miniman

rijstaffel - langoustine


----------



## appletart

..........ebi


----------



## Depo

intestines


----------



## Uncle Bob

appletart said:


> ..........ebi


 
Wow! A new one to me! Waht is it??


intestines~~~~~~~~Salsa


----------



## Loprraine

salsa = alfajores


----------



## Uncle Bob

alfajores......spinach


----------



## Loprraine

spinach = heringsalat


----------



## Uncle Bob

heringsalat--------Tangelo


----------



## ChefJune

Tangelo -- Orangina


----------



## Uncle Bob

Orangina~~~~~~~~~~~~~Achar


----------



## ChefJune

Acar -- Ruby Chard


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ruby Chard~~~~~~~Dashi


----------



## ChefJune

Dashi -- Idaho potatoes


----------



## Uncle Bob

potatoes~~~~``Saganaki


----------



## ChefJune

Saganaki -- Idiazabal (I've run out of "I's"!)


----------



## Barb L.

idiazabal - liver


----------



## ChefJune

liver -- ratatouille


----------



## Uncle Bob

ChefJune said:


> Saganaki -- Idiazabal (I've run out of "I's"!)


 

Thats ok Miss June, just start over. I've about run out of "E"


ratatouille ~~~~~~~Enoki


----------



## miniman

enoli - italian sausage


----------



## Uncle Bob

sausage.......Esrom


----------



## appletart

Uncle Bob said:


> Wow! A new one to me! Waht is it??
> 
> 
> ebi = Japanese for shrimp


----------



## appletart

.....Esrom - mango


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mango........Oreo


----------



## expatgirl

oreo--------oxtail


----------



## Uncle Bob

oxtail~~~~~~~~leek


----------



## Katie H

leek - kaffir lime


----------



## Uncle Bob

lime....Eggs Sardou


----------



## expatgirl

Eggs Sardou---upside down cake


----------



## Chefellas

upside-down cake- eggplant parmesan


----------



## expatgirl

eggplant parmesan----no peep stew


----------



## Chefellas

No peep Stew-Waterzoie


----------



## expatgirl

waterzole-emu steak


----------



## Chefellas

emu steak-khoresh


----------



## ChefJune

khoresh -- halvah


----------



## Uncle Bob

halvah~~~~~~~~~Hasty Pudding


----------



## Chefellas

hasty pudding-garbanzo beans


----------



## Uncle Bob

garbanzo beans..........Squash


----------



## Chefellas

............Hommus


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hommus.........Sally Lunn


----------



## Chefellas

Sally Lunn-Nougat


----------



## appletart

nougat - tootsie roll


----------



## Chefellas

Tootsie roll-limoncello


----------



## Uncle Bob

limoncello.......Oyster


----------



## Chefellas

oyster-ratatouille


----------



## Uncle Bob

ratatouille........English Walnut


----------



## miniman

walnut - tiramisu


----------



## Uncle Bob

tiramisu.........umeboshi


----------



## Chefellas

umeboshi(what is that?)- immos(turkish lamb cooked in yoghurt)


----------



## Uncle Bob

Umbeboshi is a Japanse pickled plum.......


immos...................Sago


----------



## Chefellas

Sago-ostrich egg


----------



## Uncle Bob

ostrich egg.......Grits


----------



## Chefellas

grits.....sambal


----------



## Uncle Bob

sambal.........Latke


----------



## miniman

latke - eggnog


----------



## Chefellas

eggnog-granita


----------



## Uncle Bob

granita.....Arrowhead


----------



## Katie H

Arrowhead - duck confit


----------



## Mr._Steak

duck confit - tater tots


----------



## appletart

tater tots - salsa


----------



## abandonship

salsa...andouille


----------



## Uncle Bob

andouille.........etouffee


----------



## ChefJune

etouffée -- escarole soup


----------



## Chefellas

Escarole soup-pot au feu


----------



## Uncle Bob

pot au feu.........unleavened bread


----------



## Chefellas

unleavened bread-dolmades


----------



## ChefJune

Dolmades -- Semi-Demi-Glacé


----------



## Uncle Bob

Glacé~~~~~~~~Egg Roll


----------



## Kaddehawk

Egg Roll..... lebkuchen


----------



## Uncle Bob

lebkuchen~~~~~~~~~Nockerl


----------



## Kaddehawk

Nockerl..... lobster


----------



## Uncle Bob

lobster........rennin


----------



## expatgirl

rennin........noodle souffle


----------



## Mr._Steak

souffle - emu


----------



## ChefJune

emu -- umeboshi plum


----------



## Chefellas

umeboshi plum-macaroon


----------



## Uncle Bob

macaroon------------Nantua Sauce


----------



## Loprraine

Nantua sauce = Escarole


----------



## Uncle Bob

Escarole--------Elk


----------



## Loprraine

Elk = Kung Pao


----------



## Uncle Bob

Kung Pao---------Omelet


----------



## Chefellas

omelet-turkey


----------



## ChefJune

turkey -- yuzu


----------



## Uncle Bob

yuzu.-.-.-.-.-.-Unsalted butter


----------



## miniman

butter - roast beef


----------



## Uncle Bob

roast beef==========Fig


----------



## ChefJune

Fig -- Geoduck


----------



## Chefellas

Geoduck-Kreplach


----------



## Uncle Bob

Kreplach------------Hushpuppy


----------



## Chefellas

Hushpuppy-Yu San Jook(fish congee)


----------



## ChefJune

Yu San Jook -- Kedgeree


----------



## miniman

kedgeree - eggplant parmigana


----------



## Chefellas

Eggplant Parmigana-Apple turnover


----------



## Uncle Bob

Apple turnover---------Rutabaga


----------



## ChefJune

Rutabaga -- Apple Pancake


----------



## miniman

pancake - eggs benedict


----------



## Chefellas

eggs Benedict-toffee


----------



## Uncle Bob

toffee~~~~~~~~~Egg Cream


----------



## Barb L.

Egg Cream - Marshmallow


----------



## Uncle Bob

Marshmallow~~~~~~~~Weisswurst


----------



## Chefellas

Weisswurst-Tandoori


----------



## expatgirl

tandoori--iced mint julep


----------



## Katie H

iced mint  julep (Now, you're  talkin'  my  language!) -  popcorn


----------



## Uncle Bob

popcorn-------Nuts


----------



## expatgirl

nuts----sweetbread


----------



## Uncle Bob

sweetbread.........dumplings


----------



## Aera

dumplings - shumai


----------



## ChefJune

shu mai -- ice cream sandwich


----------



## Chefellas

popcorn_nopales


----------



## asiantopchef

egG ---------> Grape


----------



## Uncle Bob

ice cream sandwic*h*........*H*aggis


----------



## Loprraine

haggis = spring roll


----------



## Chefellas

spring roll-linguine


----------



## Uncle Bob

linguine--------Eggplant


----------



## Loprraine

Eggplant = Taramosalata


----------



## Uncle Bob

Taramosalata~~~~~~Adobo


----------



## ChefJune

Adobo -- Orange Sherbet


----------



## Uncle Bob

Orange Sherbet.............Taleggio


----------



## Aera

Taleggio - Osso bucco


----------



## expatgirl

osso bucco----------olive loaf


----------



## miniman

olive loaf - foccacia


----------



## Uncle Bob

foccacia~~~~~~~alligator


----------



## Loprraine

alligator = rumtopf


----------



## Uncle Bob

rumtopf~~~~~~~flapjack


----------



## miniman

flapjack -knickerbocker glory


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ya sent me googling Miniman!! sounds delish!!


knickerbocker glory ~~~~~~Yogurt


----------



## Katie H

yogurt - tomatillo


----------



## ChefJune

tomatillo -- oyster mushroom


----------



## miniman

mushroom - medallions of pork


----------



## Uncle Bob

medallions of pork..........Ketchup


----------



## sabalex

*Green bean*

green bean


----------



## expatgirl

Welcome, sabalex, to DC and the ongoing Food Game---in order to play this game you take Uncle Bob's last answer of "ketchup" in response to medallions of pork and look at the last letter in ketchup.  It's a "p" and then you start your answer with the letter "p".

So I will say in response to Uncle Bob's ketchup "pork tenderloin", then the next person (maybe you) will start the next word with an "N" because that's the last letter.


----------



## Uncle Bob

pork tenderloin.........Newburg


----------



## Chefellas

Newburg-grillades


----------



## Uncle Bob

grillades~~~~~~~Salsa


----------



## expatgirl

Salsa--andouille


----------



## Uncle Bob

andouille~~~~Elberta Peach


----------



## Chefellas

medallions of pork-kohlrabi


----------



## expatgirl

Elberta Peach---hot dog


----------



## miniman

hot dog - guines fowl


----------



## Loprraine

guinea fowl = lavosh


----------



## Barb L.

Lavosh - Hashbrowns


----------



## Chefellas

Hashbrowns-sachertorte


----------



## expatgirl

hashbrowns---sushi  (I need to get off this site as I'm starving and it's dinnertime for me as opposed to breakfast/late breakfast  for you.


----------



## expatgirl

sachertorte--eel pie


----------



## miniman

eel pie - eclairs


----------



## Chefellas

eclairs-succotash   (if anyone wants to yous tat for the double letter game,go right ahead)


----------



## Chefellas

goodness,I really should proof read before I send!


----------



## ChefJune

Chefellas said:


> goodness,I really should proof read before I send!


you can always edit your misspellings, etc. afterwards by hitting the "Edit" button!

succotash -- hog maws


----------



## expatgirl

hog maws--sweet divinity


----------



## Chefellas

sweet divinity-yams


----------



## ChefJune

Yams -- sriracha


----------



## Chefellas

sriracha-abalone


----------



## Uncle Bob

abalone.......Egg


----------



## ChefJune

Egg -- Gribiche Sauce


----------



## Uncle Bob

Gribiche Sauce~~~~~~~~enoki


----------



## ChefJune

enoki -- ice box cake


----------



## Uncle Bob

ice box cake~~~~~Esrom


----------



## ChefJune

Esrom -- Mavrodaphne


----------



## miniman

mavrodaphne - eggs benedict


----------



## Uncle Bob

eggs benedict~~~~~~~Taffy


----------



## miniman

taffy - yeast rolls


----------



## ChefJune

yeast rolls -- Shanghainese Soup Dumplings


----------



## Uncle Bob

Shanghainese Soup Dumplings..........Sauterne


----------



## Chefellas

Sauterne-Elephant Ears


----------



## miniman

elephant ears - sausage roll


----------



## Uncle Bob

sausage roll.............Liver


----------



## miniman

liver - rollmop herring


----------



## expatgirl

rollmop herring (will have to look that one up)>>>>>>>>gazpacho


----------



## sabalex

so now it's for Newburg so I can say: green bean


----------



## sabalex

sorry  with o I say onion


----------



## girlgioush

nut.......oh...nut


----------



## ChefJune

nut????  what nut???? -- tamarind paste


----------



## Uncle Bob

tamarind paste--------English Pea


----------



## Loprraine

English Pea = Annato Seed


----------



## expatgirl

annotto seed----deviled crab


----------



## Mr._Steak

deviled crab - Big Mac


----------



## Uncle Bob

Big Mac........Cointreau


----------



## Loprraine

Cointreau = Ugli Fruit


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ugli Fruit..........Tarragon


----------



## Barb L.

Tarragon - Nachos


----------



## Uncle Bob

Nachos.....Sashimi


----------



## Loprraine

Sashimi = Ice Tea


----------



## expatgirl

Iced tea---Apple Crisp


----------



## Chefellas

Apple crisp-prosciutto


----------



## Uncle Bob

prosciutto..............Oxtail


----------



## Chefellas

oxtail-lima bean....


----------



## radhuni

narkel naru (sweet prepared from grated coconut)


----------



## Uncle Bob

narkel naru ...........Udo


----------



## Chefellas

Udo...............okra


----------



## ChefJune

Udo -- Ovaltine


----------



## Uncle Bob

okra (love it)......Alum


----------



## Chefellas

Alum- Marzipan


----------



## miniman

marzipan - nachos


----------



## ChefJune

nachos -- Sauvignon Blanc


----------



## Mr._Steak

Sauvignon Blanc - corn dogs


----------



## expatgirl

corn dogs--sweet marzipan


----------



## ChefJune

expatgirl said:


> corn dogs--sweet marzipan


curious... is there some other kind of marzipan?  

Marzipan was just used two posts back....

Marzipan -- nori


----------



## miniman

nori - italian sausage


----------



## Chefellas

italian sausage-eggah


----------



## Uncle Bob

Eggah~~~Ham Hock


----------



## miniman

ham hock - kohlrabi


----------



## expatgirl

kohlrabi----ice cream sandwich


----------



## ChefJune

ice cream sandwich -- hamantaschen


----------



## Uncle Bob

hamantaschen-------Nutmeg


----------



## miniman

nutmeg - garam masala


----------



## Chefellas

garam masala-aquavit


----------



## ChefJune

Aquavit -- turducken


----------



## Uncle Bob

turducken~~~~~~~~~~Nonpareil


----------



## Loprraine

Nonpareil = lo mein


----------



## Uncle Bob

lo mein.......niboshi


----------



## expatgirl

niboshi>>>>>>>>Irish farl


----------



## Uncle Bob

Irish farl~~~~~~~~~~Lingcod


----------



## Loprraine

Lingcod = Dim Sum


----------



## ChefJune

dim sum -- millefeuille


----------



## miniman

millefeuille - eggs mornay


----------



## Chefellas

eggs mornay yoghurt ice cream


----------



## expatgirl

yoghurt ice cream>>>>>>>>>>mulligatawny soup


----------



## ChefJune

yoghurt ice cream -- manicotti


----------



## Chefellas

mulligatawny soup-persimmon


----------



## Callisto in NC

persimmon - Nestle's chocolate


----------



## Chefellas

Nestle's chocolate- elderberry


----------



## ChefJune

.... chocolate -- Explorateur


----------



## miniman

explorateur - ratatouille


----------



## ChefJune

ratatouille -- enchilada


----------



## Uncle Bob

enchilada...........Almond


----------



## miniman

almond - date cake


----------



## Uncle Bob

date cake---------Evaporated milk


----------



## miniman

milk - kalamari


----------



## Uncle Bob

kalamari~~~~Irish Soda Bread.


----------



## linda laughs

*egg - food game*

egg - ganache


----------



## miniman

soda bread - dolmades


----------



## Uncle Bob

dolmades.........Strawberry


----------



## Aera

strawberry - yakisoba


----------



## miniman

yakisoba - aoili


----------



## linda laughs

aoili - impossible pumpkin pie
Impossible Pumpkin Pie 

3/4 cup sugar 
1/2 cup bisquick 
2 tblsp. butter 
1 can carnation evaporated milk 
2 eggs 
2 cups pure can pumpkin 
2 1/2 teasp. pumpkin pie spice 
2 tsp.vanilla 
pre-heat oven @ 350 dregrees 
Grease glass pie plate. Beat all ingredients together till 
smooth, about 2 minutes.Pour into pie plate.... 
Bake 50 to 55 minutes


----------



## miniman

pie - english muffins


----------



## redkitty

PIE! - elderberry


----------



## miniman

elderberry - yoghurt


----------



## Uncle Bob

yogurt........turnip


----------



## miniman

turnip - papaya


----------



## Chefellas

Papaya-artichoke heart


----------



## redkitty

artichoke heart - tapas


----------



## miniman

tapas - sphaghetti bolognese


----------



## redkitty

bolognese - eggplant


----------



## Uncle Bob

eggplant.......tomato


----------



## redkitty

tomato - oatmeal


----------



## Uncle Bob

oatmeal~~~~~~~~~Lemon


----------



## ChefJune

lemon -- Nestle's Crunch


----------



## linda laughs

*food game  -  nestle's crunch*

nestles crunch - Hogans Chocolate Molasses Cake
HOGAN'S CHOCOLATE MOLASSES CAKE 


   1 packet chocolate cake mix
   4 eggs
   1/2 cup molasses
   1 packet chocolate instant pudding
   1 cup water


In a large bowl, combine all ingredients, mix well. 
Beat on medium speed 2 minutes or 300 strokes by hand. 
Pour into greased bundt pan. Bake in 350 degree oven 
40-45 minutes.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Nestle's Crunc*h*   --------*h*am

(last letter is "H".....first letter must me "H" and it must be a Food)


----------



## Chefellas

ham-mostaccioli


----------



## Uncle Bob

mostaccioli~~~~~~icing


----------



## miniman

icing - gnochi


----------



## linda laughs

*food game - gnochi*

gnoci - glazed whole beets

Glazed Whole Beets
3 cans (15 oz. each) whole beets
5 t. sugar
1 T. flour
1/4 t. salt
1 T. cider vinegar
Drain beets, reserving 2/3 cup juice. In a large skillet, 
combine sugar, flour and salt. Stir in vinegar and reserved 
beet juice until smooth. Bring to a boil, cook and stir for 
2 minutes or until thickened. Add bets; reduce heat. 
Cook, uncovered, for 4 to 5 minutes or until heated through. 
Serves 6


----------



## Uncle Bob

gnochi.........isinglass


----------



## ChefJune

You can't EAT Isinglass!

Glazed whole beets -- stifado


----------



## miniman

stifado - orange


----------



## warwick.hoy

orange-endive


----------



## Uncle Bob

CJune said:
			
		

> You can't EAT Isinglass!


 
Why Not????????

Endive.....Eggnog


----------



## Barb L.

Eggnog -- Grapefruit


----------



## Uncle Bob

Grapefruit----tart


----------



## Loprraine

tart = tilapia


----------



## Uncle Bob

tilapia~~~~~~~Aspic


----------



## Chefellas

Aspic-Corned beef


----------



## Uncle Bob

Corned beef~~~~~~~~fatback


----------



## Loprraine

fatback = key limes


----------



## miniman

key limes -smoked bacon


----------



## Uncle Bob

key limes.......saffron


----------



## Uncle Bob

smoked bacon...nectarine


----------



## miniman

nectarine - escargot


----------



## Uncle Bob

escargot.......thyme


----------



## miniman

thyme - enchilada


----------



## Uncle Bob

enchilada-------arugula


----------



## Chefellas

arugula-absinthe


----------



## Uncle Bob

absinthe~~~~~~emperor grape


----------



## miniman

grape - eggplant


----------



## Chefellas

eggplant- tabbouleh


----------



## ChefJune

Tabbouleh -- Havarti


----------



## Chefellas

Havarti- Italian Ices


----------



## Uncle Bob

Italian Ices............saganaki


----------



## ChefJune

saganaki -- ice cream sundae


----------



## Uncle Bob

ice cream sundae---------enoki


----------



## miniman

enoki - ice cream sundae


----------



## Chefellas

ice cream sundae-egg noodles


----------



## Uncle Bob

egg noodles-------scampi


----------



## Chefellas

Scampi- insalata caprese


----------



## Aera

insalata caprese - escargot


----------



## ChefJune

escargot -- turbinado sugar


----------



## miniman

sugar - red snapper


----------



## Chefellas

Red snapper---red cabbage slaw


----------



## miniman

slaw - waternelon


----------



## Chefellas

watermelon-nacho


----------



## Uncle Bob

nacho.........ozoni


----------



## Loprraine

ozoni (had to look that up!!) = injera


----------



## Uncle Bob

injera-----azuki


----------



## ChefJune

azuki -- (are those beans?)  Indian Pudding


----------



## Uncle Bob

Yes....

Indian Pudding.........gnocchi


----------



## Chefellas

gnocchi.........Irish Mist


----------



## Uncle Bob

Irish Mist........Tahini


----------



## Chefellas

Tahini- Irish whiskey


----------



## ChefJune

Irish whiskey -- Yellowtail Snapper


----------



## Chefellas

yellowtail Snapper- Rishta


----------



## Uncle Bob

Rishta-------------Aioli


----------



## Callisto in NC

Aioli - icing


----------



## Koral280

Icing - Green pepper


----------



## miniman

pepper - ragout


----------



## Chefellas

ragout-tandoori chicken


----------



## miniman

chicken - nougat


----------



## Chefellas

nougat...tripe


----------



## ChefJune

Tripe -- Etouffee


----------



## miniman

etoufee - easter eggs


----------



## Uncle Bob

easter eggs.........sushi


----------



## Callisto in NC

sushi - - - iceburg lettuce


----------



## Uncle Bob

iceburg lettuce---------eclair


----------



## ChefJune

eclair -- Roquefort


----------



## Uncle Bob

Roquefort-----tamari


----------



## miniman

tamari - iced bun


----------



## Uncle Bob

iced bun-----niboshi


----------



## Uncle Bob

.............................


----------



## miniman

niboshi - ice cream pie


----------



## Callisto in NC

ice cream pie - emu egg


----------



## ChefJune

emu egg -- goose foie gras


----------



## miniman

goose foie grs - sausage roll


----------



## Chefellas

sausage roll---latkes


----------



## Uncle Bob

latkes~~~~~~Stew


----------



## miniman

stew - wedges


----------



## Chefellas

wedges-swordfish


----------



## Uncle Bob

swordfish............hijiki


----------



## ChefJune

miniman said:


> stew - wedges


 
I realize we're past this one, but _WHAT_ are wedges?  come on, guys!  there's food that starts with "W"!


----------



## Callisto in NC

ChefJune said:


> I realize we're past this one, but _WHAT_ are wedges?  come on, guys!  there's food that starts with "W"!


Potato wedges.  Some people maybe just call them wedges like others call the long skinny things Fries.


----------



## Callisto in NC

hijiki ---- Italian ice


----------



## Uncle Bob

Italian ice........egg foo yong


----------



## Callisto in NC

egg foo young -- guava


----------



## miniman

guava - avocado


----------



## Callisto in NC

avocado - orange zest


----------



## appletart

orange zest - tiramisu


----------



## Uncle Bob

tiramisu~~~~~~~unleavened bread


----------



## miniman

bread - durian


----------



## shakenbake

durian - napa


----------



## Uncle Bob

napa~~~~~~~~~ao nori


----------



## miniman

ao nori - ice..


----------



## Callisto in NC

Ice --- english muffin


----------



## ChefJune

English Muffin -- Nutella


----------



## Uncle Bob

Nutella----amaretti


----------



## Aera

amaretti---ice cream


----------



## Uncle Bob

ice cream~~~~~Manhattan


----------



## Callisto in NC

Manhattan -- New England Clam Chowder


----------



## Uncle Bob

New England Clam Chowder--------Riesling


----------



## Callisto in NC

Riesling --- Garlic Balls


----------



## ChefJune

Garlic _Balls?_ (what are those?) -- Spaghetti


----------



## Callisto in NC

ChefJune said:


> Garlic _Balls?_ (what are those?) -- Spaghetti


Same thing as garlic bread only the the bread is cooked in the shape of a little ball.    

Spaghetti -- Indian squash


----------



## miniman

squash - hake


----------



## Chefellas

hake- eggs over easy


----------



## Callisto in NC

eggs over easy - yams


----------



## linda laughs

yams - skillet fudge
Skillet Fudge
2 cups sugar
2 sqs. baking chocolate or 4 tbls. cocoa powder
2 tbls. Karo syrup
3/4 cup milk
Boil all ingredients until soft ball stage. Remove from heat.
Add 1 tsp. vanilla and 2 tbls. margarine. DO NOT STIR. 
Let cool 30 minutes. Add chopped nuts if desired. 
Stir together and pour into buttered dish.


----------



## Uncle Bob

fudge------------espresso


----------



## Callisto in NC

espresso - omelette


----------



## Uncle Bob

omelette-----------Explorateur


----------



## Chefellas

Explorateur-rocket


----------



## ChefJune

Rocket -- Turkey Tetrazzini


----------



## Uncle Bob

Tetrazzini~~~~~~Ice Box Pie


----------



## miniman

ice box pie - ear of corn


----------



## Callisto in NC

ear of corn - nachos


----------



## Uncle Bob

nachos-----------Sbrinz


----------



## miniman

sbrinz - zucchini


----------



## Uncle Bob

zucchini~~~~~~Irish Potato


----------



## miniman

poptato - onion rings


----------



## Uncle Bob

onion rings..........salsify


----------



## miniman

salsify - yum-yums


----------



## Uncle Bob

yum-yums (???).......Satsuma


----------



## Callisto in NC

Satsuma - apple fritter


----------



## Barb L.

Apple fritter - Rhubarb


----------



## miniman

yum-yums are sweet fried balls of dough

rhubarb - bacon sandwich


----------



## Uncle Bob

bacon......Nectarine


----------



## Chefellas

Nectarine----Escalivada


----------



## miniman

escalivada - aubergine


----------



## Uncle Bob

aubergine.........Eggplant


----------



## Barb L.

Eggplant - Taffy


----------



## Uncle Bob

Taffy.........Yokan


----------



## ChefJune

Yokan -- nori


----------



## miniman

nori - icing


----------



## ChefJune

Icing -- Gremolata


----------



## Uncle Bob

Gremolata-------Albert Sauce....


----------



## miniman

sauce - egg spaghetti


----------



## expatgirl

egg spaghetti>>>>>>imitation crab


----------



## miniman

crab - baloney


----------



## Uncle Bob

baloney.......Youngberry


----------



## miniman

youngberry - yoghurt covered raisin


----------



## Loprraine

yoghurt covered raisin = nougat


----------



## ChefJune

nougat -- torrone~


----------



## Loprraine

torrone = eel


----------



## Uncle Bob

eel.........lemon


----------



## ChefJune

lemon -- nesselrode pudding


----------



## Uncle Bob

nesselrode pudding------Grand Marnier


----------



## ChefJune

Grand Marnier -- Russian Dressing


----------



## miniman

dressing - guacamole


----------



## Chefellas

guacamole-enchilada


----------



## expatgirl

enchilada---Appekalle*

*(Swedish apple sandwich)


----------



## Uncle Bob

Appekalle------------Eggroll


----------



## expatgirl

eggroll>>>>>>>>Lussekatter*

(*St. Lucia's Cats--Swedish buns served on Dec. 13th) sorry I've found a 30 year old breads of the world cookbook--


----------



## ChefJune

Lussekatter -- Rooibeet Slaai

(How about Jessica Harris' Africa Cookbook?)


----------



## Mr._Steak

Rooibeet Slaai - iceberg lettuce


----------



## ChefJune

Iceberg lettuce -- Eau Parfumel


----------



## Uncle Bob

Eau Parfumel.......Lambrusco

(Ok! I give up! What is it? I know you aren't drinking perfume)


----------



## miniman

lambrusco - orange


----------



## ChefJune

Orange -- Esa


----------



## Loprraine

Esa = Aquavit 


(Ok! I give up! What is it? I know you aren't drinking perfume

Not a clue here either.  Hope she comes back!


----------



## miniman

aquavit - tangarine


----------



## expatgirl

tangerine>>>>>>>>>>>>>English muffin


----------



## Aera

English muffin ---- noodle


----------



## expatgirl

noodle>>>>>>>empanada


----------



## ChefJune

Empanada -- Asafoetida


----------



## expatgirl

Asafoetida>>>>>>>>Almond Bark


----------



## miniman

bark - kangaroo meat


----------



## Loprraine

kangaroo meat = turdunken


----------



## expatgirl

turducken---naan bread


----------



## ChefJune

Naan IS bread.  that's redundant!

bread.... Deviled Eggs.


----------



## Loprraine

Deviled Eggs = Semifreddo


----------



## miniman

demifreddo - oatmeal


----------



## Aera

oatmeal -  lasagna


----------



## Callisto in NC

lasagna - alligator stew


----------



## Uncle Bob

alligator stew.........Walnut


----------



## Callisto in NC

walnut - tomato soup


----------



## Chefellas

Tomato soup- pudding


----------



## Uncle Bob

pudding~~~~~~Ginseng


----------



## ChefJune

Ginseng -- Greengage plum


----------



## Callisto in NC

Greengage plum - mudslide


----------



## Chefellas

mudslide...estofado


----------



## Callisto in NC

estofado -- orange marmalade


----------



## Uncle Bob

marmalade------Egg Cream


----------



## ChefJune

Egg Cream -- Mjeddrah


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mjeddrah--------Harissa


----------



## expatgirl

Harissa>>>>>>>>Alligator stew


----------



## Uncle Bob

Alligator stew--------Won Ton


----------



## expatgirl

Won Ton--Nut Butter


----------



## Callisto in NC

Nut Butter -- rock lobster


----------



## Aera

rock lobster --- ratatouille


----------



## ChefJune

Ratatouille -- Escabeche


----------



## expatgirl

Escabeche>>>>>>Eggnog


----------



## Uncle Bob

Eggnog~~~~~~~~Gherkin


----------



## Callisto in NC

Gherkin ----- nutella


----------



## Loprraine

nutella = alfajores


----------



## Uncle Bob

alfajores---------Saltimbocca


----------



## ChefJune

Saltimbocca -- Asparagus


----------



## expatgirl

Saltimbocca>>>>>>>>>Ambrosia salad


----------



## expatgirl

Asparagus--sweet & sour beef


----------



## ChefJune

....beef -- Feijoada


----------



## expatgirl

Feijoda>>>>>>Adobe chicken


----------



## Uncle Bob

Adobe chicken--------Natto


----------



## expatgirl

Natto>>>>>>>Orange chicken


----------



## miniman

orange chicken - nougat


----------



## Callisto in NC

nougat - tomato basil pesto


----------



## Aera

tomato basil pesto - oysters


----------



## Callisto in NC

oysters - Stromboli


----------



## Uncle Bob

Stromboli--------Idaho Potato


----------



## Callisto in NC

Idaho Potato - ostrich stew


----------



## LuckyDuck

Ostrich Stew~~Whip Cream


----------



## Callisto in NC

Whip Cream - mango chutney salsa


----------



## miniman

slasa - andouille sausage


----------



## Essiebunny

Mango Chutney Salsa - anisette cookie


----------



## expatgirl

A. cookie>>>>>>>>Emu Tenderloin


----------



## Loprraine

emu tenderloin = nutmeg


----------



## Callisto in NC

nutmeg -- grilled grouper


----------



## Katie H

grilled grouper - red onion (yum)


----------



## Uncle Bob

onion--------Nacho


----------



## Callisto in NC

Nacho - oysters Rockefeller


----------



## ChefJune

Oysters Rockefeller -- Rosemary


----------



## Uncle Bob

Rosemary--------Yorkshire Pudding


----------



## Katie H

Yorkshire Pudding - gummy bears


----------



## Callisto in NC

gummy bears - sashimi


----------



## expatgirl

sashimi>>>>>>Iceland's Laufabraud 

("Leafbread" traditionally served at Christmas)


----------



## miniman

laufabraud - doughnuts


----------



## ChefJune

doughnuts -- sufganiyot


----------



## Loprraine

sufganiyot = Turkish Delight


----------



## Uncle Bob

Turkish Delight---------Tasso


----------



## Loprraine

Tasso = Oxtail


----------



## expatgirl

doughnuts>>>>sauerkraut


----------



## expatgirl

PICKLES!!!  My computer response is at least a minute behind my posting finger---sorry!!

Oxtail>>>>>>>>lumpfish


----------



## Uncle Bob

lumpfish----------Hardtack


----------



## Callisto in NC

Hardtack --- ketchup


----------



## miniman

ketchup - pancetta


----------



## Callisto in NC

pancetta - apple fritter


----------



## miniman

apple fritter - rabbit stew


----------



## ChefJune

rabbit stew -- wild boar ragu


----------



## Uncle Bob

wild boar ragu~~~~~~~~unsweetened chocolate


----------



## Chefellas

wild boar ragu-Ukranian borsht


----------



## Callisto in NC

Ukranian borsht - turkey sandwich


----------



## ChefJune

turkey sandwich -- ham and swiss on rye!


----------



## miniman

rye- enchilada


----------



## ChefJune

enchilada -- ancho chiles


----------



## Uncle Bob

chiles..........Sauekraut


----------



## Loprraine

sauerkraut = tart


----------



## Uncle Bob

tart~~~~~~~~~tabbouleh


----------



## Loprraine

tabbouleh = horseradish


----------



## expatgirl

horseradish--hashbrown


----------



## ChefJune

Hashbrown -- Nutriment


----------



## Loprraine

Nutriment = Tostado


----------



## ChefJune

Tostado -- Orichiette


----------



## aussiecool

egg-grapefruit


----------



## miniman

grapefruit - toasted almonds


----------



## Uncle Bob

................................


----------



## miniman

toasted almonds are quite common over here mainly used as a garnish.


----------



## Callisto in NC

miniman said:


> toasted almonds are quite common over here mainly used as a garnish.


I agree.  We use them here too.  Great garnish.  




toasted almonds - salmon cakes


----------



## ChefJune

salmon cakes -- straciatella


----------



## Chefellas

straciatella- artichoke heart


----------



## ChefJune

artichoke heart -tsatziki


----------



## Chefellas

Tzatziki- Imam Bayaldi


----------



## expatgirl

Imam Bayadi>>>>>>>>>inkfish


----------



## Callisto in NC

inkfish - horseradish sauce


----------



## miniman

sauce - english muffin


----------



## expatgirl

E.  muffin............NO PEEP Stew!


----------



## ChefJune

...stew -- Walla Walla onions


----------



## Chefellas

Walla Walla onions--- seafood sausage


----------



## ChefJune

Seafood Sausage -- Enchiladas Suizas


----------



## Callisto in NC

Enchiladas Suizas - Saki


----------



## flukx

Saki -- Ice Cream


----------



## Loprraine

Ice Cream = Mizithra


----------



## Callisto in NC

Mizithra - Armadillo Grooms Cake


----------



## miniman

grooms cake - egg noodles


----------



## expatgirl

egg noodles--shrimp aspic


----------



## ChefJune

... aspic -- Challah


----------



## miniman

challah - hamburger


----------



## expatgirl

hamburger>>>>raddichio


----------



## miniman

raddichio - organic fruit


----------



## expatgirl

organic fruit>>>>>topfen kuchen


----------



## Chefellas

topfen kuchen-nigiri sushi


----------



## Callisto in NC

nigiri sushi - Irish soda bread


----------



## ChefJune

Irish soda bread - Dandelions


----------



## Loprraine

Dandelions = Sopressata


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sopressata~~~~~~Anchovy


----------



## Loprraine

Anchovy = yard long beans


----------



## Uncle Bob

yard long beans......Saffron


----------



## Loprraine

Saffron = New England Clam Chowder


----------



## ChefJune

...Chowder -- Rijstaffel


----------



## expatgirl

Rijstaffel>>>>>>>>>>>>Limoncello


----------



## Kaddehawk

Limoncello ...... Ocean perch


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ocean perch~~~~~~~~~~Herbs


----------



## ChefJune

herbs -- Shrimp de Jonghe


----------



## Uncle Bob

Shrimp de Jonghe.......Earl Grey Tea


----------



## Demon Chef

earl grey tea - apple crumble


----------



## ChefJune

apple crumble -- empanaditas


----------



## Uncle Bob

empanaditas~~~~~~~~~~Sopaipilla


----------



## miniman

Sopaipilla - apple turnover


----------



## Uncle Bob

apple turnover............Rhubarb


----------



## ChefJune

Rhubarb -- Barbacoa


----------



## Chefellas

Barbacoa-Armagnac


----------



## Uncle Bob

Armagnac~~~~~~~Camembert


----------



## ChefJune

Camembert - T-Bone Steak


----------



## Uncle Bob

T-Bone Steak~~~~~~~~~~~Kiss


----------



## ChefJune

Kiss -- Sorghum


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sorghum~~~~~~~~~~Marshmallow


----------



## miniman

marshmallow - whisky ice cream


----------



## Chefellas

whiskey ice cream-mock turtle soup


----------



## radhuni

Paya- curry made with mutton leg


----------



## ChefJune

Paya -- Avocado and Caviar Pie


----------



## Uncle Bob

Avocado and Caviar Pie~~~~~Egg Champignons


----------



## miniman

champignons - sausage plait


----------



## Chefellas

sausage plait- turbot


----------



## Barb L.

Turbot - Trout


----------



## Uncle Bob

Trout~~~~~~~Turkey


----------



## CharlieD

Turkey - Yogurt


----------



## Chefellas

Yoghurt-Turmeric


----------



## miniman

tumeric - carrot & orange soup


----------



## ChefJune

..... soup -- Pissaladière Niçoise


----------



## Uncle Bob

Pissaladière Niçoise~~~~~~~~Entrecote


----------



## Katie H

Entrecote - edible  flowers


----------



## miniman

flowers - sauerkraut


----------



## Chefellas

saurkraut-teriyaki


----------



## Loprraine

teriyaki = Indian corn bread


----------



## Chefellas

Indian corn bread...................dal


----------



## ChefJune

dal -- lemon meringue pie


----------



## Uncle Bob

lemon meringue pie..........Egg Custard


----------



## expatgirl

Egg custard>>>>>>>>>>drunken chicken


----------



## Loprraine

drunken chicken = nuoc cham


----------



## ChefJune

nuoc cham -- mascarpone


----------



## expatgirl

mascarpone>>>>>>English muffin


----------



## Uncle Bob

English muffin~~~~~~Napa Cabbage


----------



## Loprraine

Great, I get the e word again!!!

Napa Cabbage = Entrails


----------



## Uncle Bob

Entrails~~~~~~~shugah (Sugar)


----------



## miniman

shugar - humous


----------



## expatgirl

strawberry parfait


----------



## miniman

parfait - turkey curry


----------



## ChefJune

... curry -- yellowtail snapper


----------



## Uncle Bob

yellowtail snapper~~~~~~~~radicchoi


----------



## ChefJune

Bob, I think you meant "radicchio," n'est-ce pas?

Osso Buco alle Cippole


----------



## Uncle Bob

Oui!

Osso Buco alle Cippole~~~~E-G-G....Egg


----------



## ChefJune

E-G-G -- Gnocchi


----------



## Uncle Bob

Gnocchi~~~~~Ice Wine


----------



## expatgirl

Ice Wine>>>>>>elderflower cordial


----------



## ChefJune

cordial -- Limburger


----------



## expatgirl

Limburger>>>>>>roasted monkfish


----------



## Chefellas

roasted monkfish-harissa


----------



## expatgirl

artichoke with almond


----------



## Uncle Bob

almond~~~~~~~~Dubonnet


----------



## miniman

dubonnet - tapioca


----------



## ChefJune

tapioca -- asafoetida


----------



## bullseye

asafoetida--*aemono*


----------



## Uncle Bob

Aemono....Oyster


----------



## Loprraine

Oyster = Rouladen


----------



## Uncle Bob

Rouladen........Nutmeg


----------



## mrs_bb

Nutmeg........Grits


----------



## Uncle Bob

Grits.....(Love Them!!).....Salt Pork


----------



## expatgirl

salt pork>>>>>>kingfish


----------



## Uncle Bob

kingfish~~~~Hasty Pudding


----------



## expatgirl

Hasty pudding>>>>>Bar-b-que goat


----------



## bknox

Taters >> Grits


----------



## expatgirl

Grits>>>>>>>>sesame seed bun


----------



## miniman

bun - nasai goreng


----------



## expatgirl

nasai goreng>>>>>>>>>>>>grated garlic


----------



## miniman

garlic - carrot & coriander soup


----------



## expatgirl

soup>>>>>>>>>>>pig on a spit


----------



## Chefellas

pig on a spit-tangerine


----------



## Reanie525i

tangerine - elbow macaroni


----------



## expatgirl

macaroni>>>>>>>>>>Italian dressing


----------



## Chefellas

Italian dressing..............garlic bread


----------



## Loprraine

garlic bread = dolmas


----------



## Barb L.

Dolmas - Stuffing


----------



## expatgirl

Stuffing>>>>>ginger dressing


----------



## Uncle Bob

ginger dressing~~~~~Gingerbread


----------



## LEFSElover

Gingerbrea*d* (I love the stuff by the way) deviled eggs


----------



## miniman

eggs - smoked salmon


----------



## expatgirl

salmon>>>>>>>>>>>nutty butter


----------



## Uncle Bob

nutty butter~~~~~~~~Riesling


----------



## miniman

Riesling - gnocchi


----------



## Loprraine

gnocchi = injera


----------



## Chefellas

injera.................albondingas


----------



## Uncle Bob

albondingas---------Sauvignon Blanc


----------



## nucleus

rice - duck


----------



## ChefJune

Sauvignon blanc -- Champagne!  (Krug, to be exact!) 

I visited that winery today! 

Happy thanksgiving, everyone!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Champagne~~~~Eclair

Happy Thanksgiving Chef!


----------



## Loprraine

eclair = rutabaga

" I visited that winery today!  "

I'm jealous!  Happy Thansgiving!!!


----------



## miniman

rutabaga - apple crumble


----------



## expatgirl

apple crumble>>>>egg salad


----------



## Chefellas

egg salad.............danish pastry


----------



## Uncle Bob

danish pastry~~~~~~~~~Yorkshire Pudding


----------



## Loprraine

Yorkshire Pudding = Gazpacho


----------



## Uncle Bob

Gazpacho~~~~~~Oreos


----------



## Loprraine

Oreos = S'mores

Good one!!!!


----------



## Uncle Bob

S'mores~~~~~~~Snickers


----------



## amy25

snickers-spaghetti  My favorite


----------



## ChefJune

spaghetti -- Imam Bayaldi


----------



## nucleus

Imam Bayaldi - ice-cream chocolate


----------



## bullseye

ice-cream chocolate--eclair


----------



## DawnT

eclair -- rigatoni


----------



## ChefJune

rigatoni -- ice box cake


----------



## expatgirl

ice box cake>>>>>>>emu burger


----------



## Uncle Bob

emu burger~~~~~~~~~redeye gravy


----------



## miniman

gravy - yellow fin tuna


----------



## DawnT

yellow-fin tuna -- arrowroot cookies


----------



## miniman

cookies - snitznels (I'm not sure of the spelling)


----------



## DawnT

snitznels(schnitzels?)=s'mores


----------



## redkitty

smores - strawberry


----------



## ChefJune

strawberry -- Yquem!


----------



## Chefellas

Yquem--Marron glacee


----------



## DawnT

Marron glacee = elephant ears!


----------



## ChefJune

Elephant Ears -- Stifado


----------



## Uncle Bob

Stifado~~~~~~~~Oyster


----------



## redkitty

oyster - ravioli


----------



## Uncle Bob

ravioli~~~~~~~~Irish Cream


----------



## Loprraine

Irish Cream = Macaroni


----------



## Uncle Bob

Macaroni~~~~~~~~ Irish Whiskey


Why do I get all the "I's"?????????????


----------



## DawnT

Irish whiskey = yams


----------



## expatgirl

yams>>>>>>samosa


----------



## DawnT

samosa =  apple butter


----------



## Loprraine

apple butter = rutabaga


----------



## DawnT

rutabaga = artachoke hearts


----------



## Loprraine

artichoke hearts = spinach


----------



## ChefJune

artichoke hearts -- Haricots vert


----------



## expatgirl

turkey tetrazinni


----------



## Uncle Bob

tetrazinni~~~~~~~~Ice Milk


----------



## ChefJune

Ice milk -- kombu


----------



## miniman

kombu - underdone steak


----------



## ChefJune

...steak -- kobe beef


----------



## Uncle Bob

kobe beef~~~~~~~~Frangelico


----------



## ChefJune

Frangelico -- Orange Julius


----------



## Uncle Bob

Orange Julius~~~~~~~~Scallop


----------



## miniman

scallop - panini


----------



## Kaddehawk

panini -- iceberg lettuce


----------



## Uncle Bob

iceberg lettuce~~~~~~~~Egg Roll


----------



## bullseye

Egg Roll--ladyfinger


----------



## Uncle Bob

ladyfinger~~~~~~~~Redeye gravy


----------



## Kaddehawk

Redeye gravy... yams


----------



## MAXIEDECIMAL

yams~~~salsa


----------



## DawnT

salsa=artichoke


----------



## Loprraine

salsa = apple dumpling


----------



## Uncle Bob

apple dumpling~~~~~~~~~Garam Masala


----------



## DawnT

Garam Masala = apricot marmalade


----------



## Uncle Bob

marmalade~~~~~~~~evaporated milk


----------



## DawnT

evaporated milk = kiwi


----------



## Uncle Bob

Kiwi......Icing


----------



## Loprraine

Icing = Giblets (or should I say jiblets)


----------



## DawnT

giblets = scallops


----------



## miniman

scallops - sweetcorn


----------



## DawnT

sweetcorn = New England clam chowder


----------



## Chefellas

New England Clam Chowder-------rhubarb pie


----------



## expatgirl

rhubarb pie>>>>ementhal (anyone else finding it difficult to bypass an "e" ending?)


----------



## ChefJune

> ementhal (anyone else finding it difficult to bypass an "e" ending?)


 you betcha! 

..... lukshen kugel


----------



## miniman

kugel - luncheon meat


----------



## Uncle Bob

lukshen kugel~~~~~~~~~Lambrusco


----------



## ChefJune

Lambrusco -- Orrechiette


----------



## Uncle Bob

Orrechiette~~~~~~~~Escargot


----------



## ChefJune

Escargot -- Torchon of Foie Gras


----------



## Uncle Bob

Torchon of Foie Gras~~~~~~Sally Lunn


----------



## bebopdobop

Sally Lunn>>>>>Neufchatel cheese (sorry bout the E )


----------



## expatgirl

N. cheese.........eggnog


----------



## Uncle Bob

eggnog~~~~~~~~Grits


----------



## expatgirl

grits>>>>>salt water taffy


----------



## Loprraine

salt water taffy = yam


----------



## DawnT

yams = mushrooms


----------



## Loprraine

mushrooms = stifado


----------



## Uncle Bob

stifado~~~~~~~~~~Okra


----------



## Chefellas

okra- acorn squash


----------



## Uncle Bob

acorn squash~~~~goulash


----------



## Loprraine

goulash = holy basil


----------



## miniman

bail - lettuce roll


----------



## ChefJune

lettuce roll -- lasagna


----------



## Uncle Bob

lasagna~~~~~~~Anjou pear


----------



## DawnT

anjou pear = rutabaga


----------



## Uncle Bob

rutabaga~~~~~~~~Apricot


----------



## ChefJune

Apricot -- Tabbouleh


----------



## DawnT

Tabbouleh = hominy


----------



## miniman

hominy - yeast rolls


----------



## DawnT

yeast rolls = stewed tomatoes


----------



## Loprraine

yeast rolls = succotash


----------



## Uncle Bob

succotash~~~~~~huckleberry


----------



## DawnT

huckleberry = Yorkshire pudding


----------



## Uncle Bob

Yorkshire pudding~~~Gherkin


----------



## DawnT

gherkin = nectarine


----------



## Uncle Bob

nectarine~~~~~~~~~Egg


----------



## DawnT

egg = guava


----------



## Uncle Bob

guava----aspic


----------



## DawnT

aspic = cranberry


----------



## Barb L.

cranberry - yellow squash


----------



## ChefJune

...squash -- havarti


----------



## Uncle Bob

havarti~~~~~~~~~Indian Pudding


----------



## DawnT

indian pudding = gingerbread


----------



## bebopdobop

cranberry = yams


----------



## DawnT

yams = shortbread


----------



## Uncle Bob

shortbread~~~~~~~~~Dirty rice


----------



## bebopdobop

dirty rice - eggplant


----------



## DawnT

dirty rice = eggs au gratin


----------



## DawnT

eggplant = talapia


----------



## bebopdobop

talapia = asparagus 
yum


----------



## DawnT

asparagus = sauerkraut


----------



## bebopdobop

sauerkraut = teriaki


----------



## DawnT

teriaki = icicle pickles


----------



## Uncle Bob

icicle pickles~~~~~~~~~~Santa Claus Melon


----------



## DawnT

Santa Claus Melon = Nut bread


----------



## miniman

bread - doughnut


----------



## Chefellas

doughnut-----------tamari


----------



## Uncle Bob

tamari~~~~~~Ice Beer......


----------



## DawnT

ice beer = raspberries


----------



## ChefJune

raspberries -- sukiyaki


----------



## expatgirl

Sukiyaki>>>>>>>Indian pudding


----------



## Uncle Bob

Indian pudding..........Gin


----------



## DawnT

Gin= (not yet, thank you!) Nut muffins


----------



## ChefJune

Nut Muffins -- Sriracha


----------



## expatgirl

Sriracha>>>>>>>>>Avgolemono


----------



## Chefellas

Avgolemono----------orzo


----------



## DawnT

orzo = orange glazed ham


----------



## expatgirl

....ham>>>>>>>>morel


----------



## DawnT

Morel == lemon curd


----------



## miniman

lemon curd - devils food cake


----------



## Uncle Bob

devils food cake-----eclair


----------



## DawnT

eclair = rhubarb


----------



## Uncle Bob

rhubarb~~~~~~~~butter beans


----------



## DawnT

butter beans == snap beans


----------



## Uncle Bob

snap beans~~~~~~~~~Salsa


----------



## expatgirl

lemon curd>>>>>>dough


----------



## Aera

dough----hamburger


----------



## ChefJune

Hamburger -- Roast beef sandwich (on an onion roll!)


----------



## Splashystrwbery

roast beef sandwich~~~~ hummus


----------



## DawnT

hummus == salad


----------



## Loprraine

salad = dal


----------



## Chefellas

dal.............lambshank


----------



## DawnT

Lambshank == kolhrabi


----------



## miniman

kohlrabi - italian meatballs


----------



## Chefellas

meatballs---spaghetti


----------



## ChefJune

spaghetti -- Idiazabal


----------



## Uncle Bob

Idiazabal~~~~~~~~~~Lamb


----------



## LEFSElover

Lamb...Beef Shanks


----------



## ChefJune

Beef Shanks -- Sufganiyot (Happy Hanukkah!)


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sufganiyot ~~~~~~~~~~Tart


----------



## DawnT

tart == truffle


----------



## miniman

truffle - english muffin


----------



## DawnT

english muffin == nutmeg


----------



## Uncle Bob

english muffin___________Nonpareil


----------



## Uncle Bob

nutmeg========Ginger


----------



## Loprraine

ginger = radish


----------



## Uncle Bob

radish----------Hardtack


----------



## miniman

hardtack -korma


----------



## DawnT

korma == apple pandowdy


----------



## Uncle Bob

apple pandowdy---------yucca


----------



## mikki

Yucca ----- Artichoke


----------



## LEFSElover

artichoke...eggs benedict


----------



## Uncle Bob

eggs benedict---------Tia Maria


----------



## DawnT

Tia Maria == applesauce pudding


----------



## Uncle Bob

applesauce pudding~~~~~~~~Gazpacho


----------



## mikki

Gazpacho---- Oatmeal


----------



## DawnT

oatmeal == lemon mint


----------



## Barb L.

Lemon Mint - Turnips


----------



## Uncle Bob

Turnips~~~~~~~~Sardine


----------



## mikki

Sardine...... Enchilada


----------



## expatgirl

Enchilada>>>>>>>>>apple dumpling


----------



## Chefellas

apple dumpling----grappa


----------



## ChefJune

grappa -- anise cookies


----------



## Uncle Bob

anise cookies~~~~~~~~~~~Sopaipilla


----------



## expatgirl

Sopapilla>>>>>>>>>almond extract


----------



## miniman

almond extract - trout


----------



## Chefellas

trout----------tomatillo


----------



## DawnT

tomatillo == orange slices


----------



## Aera

orange slices ----- salmon


----------



## Chefellas

salmon- nicoise salad


----------



## Loprraine

nicoise salad = durian


----------



## LEFSElover

dorian.....neufphachel cheese [don't ask me how to spell that]


----------



## Chefellas

cheese----eggs benedict


----------



## Uncle Bob

eggs benedict~~~~~~~Tempura


----------



## DawnT

Tempura == almonds


----------



## GotGarlic

almonds -- string cheese


----------



## miniman

cheese - enchilada


----------



## bebopdobop

enchilada = artichoke heart


----------



## Uncle Bob

artichoke heart~~~~~~~Tamale


----------



## mikki

Tamale-----eggplant


----------



## expatgirl

eggplant--timbales


----------



## ChefJune

Timbales (what kind?) -- Spinach Soufflé
(I can think of at least one food that starts with an É! bet you know it too, Uncle Bob!)


----------



## miniman

Souffle - etofee?


----------



## expatgirl

etouffe>>>>>>>>>enoki

(What's your favorite timbale, C. June?)


----------



## Splashystrwbery

enoki~~~ Indian nut


----------



## Loprraine

Indian nut = Tarte Tatin


----------



## Dodi

Indian nut.........tiramisu


----------



## Chefellas

tiramisu----------ugli fruit


----------



## Loprraine

ugli fruit = tandoori chicken


----------



## miniman

chicken - noodles


----------



## ChefJune

noodles -- Soupe de Poisson


----------



## expatgirl

......Poisson>>>>>Niboshi


----------



## Uncle Bob

Niboshi~~~~~~Italian bread


----------



## Loprraine

Italian bread = devilled eggs


----------



## expatgirl

d. eggs>>>>>>>>>>spuds


----------



## Loprraine

spuds = sourdough bread


----------



## Uncle Bob

sourdough bread~~~~~dumplings


----------



## Chefellas

dumplings....................saurbraten


----------



## miniman

saurbraten - nougat


----------



## Dodi

nougat-------turkey


----------



## Barb L.

turkey - Yams


----------



## Uncle Bob

Yams.......Sauce Piquante


----------



## Dodi

sauce piquante.....eclair


----------



## Uncle Bob

eclair~~~~~~~~Roquefort


----------



## Dodi

Roquefort.....tarte tatin


----------



## Uncle Bob

tarte tatin~~~~~~~~Neufchatel


----------



## expatgirl

tarte tatin (interesting history!).........nigella


----------



## Uncle Bob

nigella.......Almond


----------



## Dodi

almond.......Duck


----------



## expatgirl

Duck>>>>>>>>>kiwi


----------



## DawnT

kiwi == iceburg lettuce


----------



## Dodi

lettuce.....Easter egg chocolate


----------



## Uncle Bob

Easter egg chocolate~~~~~~~~~Endive


----------



## Loprraine

Endive = Eel


----------



## Uncle Bob

eel..........Leek


----------



## DawnT

leek == kale


----------



## tdiprincess

kale...english muffin


----------



## ChefJune

...muffin -- nori


----------



## Uncle Bob

Nori.....Insalata


----------



## LEFSElover

insalata.......aioli


----------



## miniman

aioli - iced watermelon


----------



## Uncle Bob

watermelon--------Nuts


----------



## LEFSElover

Nuts.....Strombolli


----------



## mikki

strombolli----ice cream


----------



## miniman

ice cream - mackeral


----------



## tdiprincess

mackeral- Lollipop


----------



## Dodi

lollipop.......passion fruit


----------



## Uncle Bob

passion fruit...........tomato


----------



## Loprraine

tomato = oxtail


----------



## ChefJune

oxtail -- liverwurst


----------



## LEFSElover

Liverwurst........Tamales


----------



## Uncle Bob

Tamales----------shallot


----------



## Loprraine

shallot = twice baked potatoes


----------



## tdiprincess

...potatoes-sandwich


----------



## ChefJune

sandwich -- Hoppin' John


----------



## tdiprincess

H John... new england clam chowder


----------



## ChefJune

new england clam chowder (one of my all-time favorite foods!) -- Rijstaffel


----------



## tdiprincess

rijstaffel...lox on bagel with cream cheese


----------



## miniman

cheese - english muffin


----------



## Chefellas

english muffin---noodle pudding


----------



## miniman

pudding - grand marnier


----------



## Chefellas

grand marnier---roast beef


----------



## Loprraine

roast beef = frogs legs


----------



## Chefellas

frogs legs-----stroganoff


----------



## DawnT

stroganoff == filet mignon


----------



## Dodi

filet mignon.....navarin


----------



## Barb L.

navarin - nacho's


----------



## Chefellas

nachos----saltimbocca


----------



## Loprraine

saltimbocca = artichoke heart


----------



## DawnT

artichoke heart == Tomato sandwich


----------



## suziquzie

Tomato sandwich --------- ham


----------



## Loprraine

ham = mushroom


----------



## DawnT

mushroom == minestrone


----------



## Uncle Bob

minestrone~~~~~~~~~~~~~Egg Cream


----------



## DawnT

Egg cream === milk shake ( chocolate of course!!)


----------



## Uncle Bob

milk shake __________Earl Grey Tea


----------



## ChefJune

...tea -- asafoetida


----------



## Chefellas

asafoetida------asiago cheese


----------



## Uncle Bob

asiago cheese------------Egg Custard


----------



## suziquzie

Egg Custard ...... Daiquiri


----------



## tdiprincess

daiquiri.... imitation bacon bits


----------



## Uncle Bob

imitation bacon bits~~~~~~~~Soup


----------



## DawnT

soup == porridge


----------



## tdiprincess

soup..panchetta


----------



## tdiprincess

whoops you got in before me.... 
porridge.... egg noodle stirfry


----------



## ChefJune

...stirfry -- yuzu


----------



## miniman

yuzu - upside down chocolate pudding


----------



## DawnT

yuzu== ugly fruit


----------



## DawnT

upside down chocolate pudding == gumbo


----------



## Chefellas

gumbo--------onion


----------



## DawnT

onion == no-bake cookies


----------



## Chefellas

no-bake cookies--sassafrass


----------



## Uncle Bob

sassafrass........Southern Comfort


----------



## Chefellas

Southern Comfort------Tanquerey Gin


----------



## pdswife

Gin - buttered noodles


----------



## Uncle Bob

buttered noodles~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Sazerac


----------



## Dodi

Sazerac....calvados


----------



## LEFSElover

calvados............salsa *verde*


----------



## Loprraine

salsa verde = epazote


----------



## ChefJune

epazote -- escargot


----------



## Uncle Bob

escargot~~~~~~~~Toulouse


----------



## suziquzie

toulouse ........... eggplant


----------



## Chefellas

eggplant----truffles


----------



## tdiprincess

truffles....strip steak


----------



## Chefellas

strip steak-----------------kedgeree


----------



## tdiprincess

kedgeree...endive fennel salad


----------



## miniman

salad - durian fruit


----------



## Uncle Bob

durian fruit.............Turnip


----------



## Loprraine

turnip = parsnip


----------



## Uncle Bob

parsnip~~~~~~~Peanut


----------



## Loprraine

peanut = turmeric


----------



## Uncle Bob

turmeric~~~~~~~~~Cumin


----------



## Loprraine

Cumin = Nutmeg


----------



## Chefellas

nutmeg--------grapefruit


----------



## Uncle Bob

Nutmeg~~~~~~~Ginger


----------



## Chefellas

ginger----------------------radish


----------



## Uncle Bob

radish..............Harvey Wallbanger


----------



## Chefellas

Harvey Wallbanger----rhubarb


----------



## Uncle Bob

rhubarb---------biscotti


----------



## miniman

biscotti - instant whip


----------



## austinchef

instant whip >>>>>>> prosciutto


----------



## Chefellas

prosciutto-----oyster


----------



## DawnT

oyster == red velvet cake


----------



## miniman

cake - elephant ears (a biscuit)


----------



## DawnT

elephant ears==split pea soup


----------



## ChefJune

split pea soup -- potage parmentier


----------



## miniman

parmentier - red snapper


----------



## Chefellas

red snapper----------------radiccio


----------



## Uncle Bob

radiccio,,,,,,,,,,,Oreo


----------



## Chefellas

Oreo......................olive oil


----------



## miniman

oil - lettuce leaves


----------



## expatgirl

lettuce leaves>>>>salad spinner


----------



## Uncle Bob

lettuce leaves.......Spam


----------



## DawnT

Spam == manicotti (is spam really food?!?)


----------



## Uncle Bob

It really is...Welcome to SPAM.com

manicotti....ice cream


----------



## DawnT

ice cream == mincemeat ROFLMAO


----------



## Uncle Bob

mincemeat___________tamale


----------



## Dodi

tamale......escabeche de truchas


----------



## Loprraine

escabeche de truchas = salt cod


----------



## ChefJune

Salt cod -- Dandelion greens!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Dandelion greens~~~Satsuma


----------



## Chefellas

Satsuma-----Arrowroot


----------



## Uncle Bob

Arrowroot```````tangelo


----------



## Loprraine

tangelo = octopus


----------



## Uncle Bob

octopus...........squid


----------



## Loprraine

squid = doughnut


----------



## Uncle Bob

doughnut======Trout


----------



## Dodi

Trout......tagine


----------



## Chefellas

tagine----eggs Florentine


----------



## Uncle Bob

eggs Florentine--------English Pea


----------



## miniman

pea - apple sauce


----------



## Chefellas

apple sauce-------eel


----------



## Essiebunny

eel - lemon grass


----------



## Uncle Bob

lemon grass~~~~Scallion


----------



## LEFSElover

Scallion~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~napa cabbage


----------



## Dodi

napa cabbage.......eggs en cocotte


----------



## ChefJune

Eggs en Cocotte -- Enchiladas Suizas


----------



## Uncle Bob

Enchiladas Suizas~~~~~~~~~Stew


----------



## ChefJune

Stew -- Wine Merchant's Sauce


----------



## Uncle Bob

Wine Merchant's Sauce................Eggnog


----------



## miniman

eggnog - green lasagna sheet


----------



## Uncle Bob

green lasagna sheet~~~~~tipsy pudding


----------



## miniman

pudding -granola


----------



## sage™

granola..acorn squash


----------



## DawnT

acorn squash == hobo stew


----------



## Uncle Bob

hobo stew.....Watermelon


----------



## miniman

watermelon - noodle stir fry


----------



## Loprraine

Watermelon = Nanaimo Bars


----------



## LEFSElover

Nanaimo Bars................Spagettios


----------



## Uncle Bob

Spagettios......Scotch


----------



## miniman

scotch -haggis


----------



## ChefJune

Haggis -- Scotch Eggs


----------



## Uncle Bob

Scotch Eggs..................Semillon


----------



## ChefJune

Semillon -- Nutella


----------



## Uncle Bob

Nutella..............Almonds


----------



## sage™

almonds...spearmint


----------



## miniman

spearmint - tomato soup


----------



## Loprraine

tomato soup = profiteroles


----------



## DawnT

profiteroles==strawberries


----------



## Uncle Bob

strawberries~~~~~~~~~~sauerkraut


----------



## DawnT

sauerkraut==tamale


----------



## LEFSElover

tamale............................eggplant parmesan


----------



## DawnT

eggplant parmesan== nut bread


----------



## Uncle Bob

nut bread~~~~~~~~~~~~Dressing


----------



## LEFSElover

dressing...................gourds


----------



## Loprraine

gourds = sauerkraut


----------



## Uncle Bob

sauerkraut.................Tasso


----------



## Uncle Bob




----------



## Barb L.

Tasso - OKRA


----------



## Uncle Bob

OKRA (Yummy)~~~~~~~~~~Ambrosia


----------



## austinchef

Ambrosia.............Arugula


----------



## LEFSElover

arugula..................ants on a log


----------



## miniman

log -ganache


----------



## Uncle Bob

ganache.........Etouffee


----------



## Dodi

Etouffee..... ear shell


----------



## sage™

ear shell ( waz zat?)...lemon


----------



## Dodi

sage™ said:


> ear shell ( waz zat?)...lemon



Ear shell is a large mollusc, used in soups, chowders, and Chinese-American dishes


----------



## ChefJune

lemon -- nutella


----------



## Uncle Bob

nutella~~~~~~~~asparagus


----------



## LEFSElover

asparagus..................steamer clams


----------



## Chefellas

steamer clams.............salsify


----------



## Dodi

salsify.....York ham


----------



## Chefellas

York ham------------maple syrup


----------



## DawnT

maple syrup == pancakes


----------



## Uncle Bob

pancakes.........syrup


----------



## ChefJune

...syrup -- poutine


----------



## miniman

poultine - eggy bread


----------



## Chefellas

eggy bread-doughnuts.............


----------



## LT72884

dough nuts ----- bread


----------



## miniman

bread - doner kebab


----------



## Chefellas

doner kebab---------babaganouj


----------



## Uncle Bob

babaganouj~~~~~~~~jello


----------



## pdswife

onion pies


----------



## ChefJune

onion pies -- sufganiyot


----------



## Uncle Bob

tortas.........Spinach


----------



## LEFSElover

ChefJune said:


> ...syrup -- poutine


shut the front door and toss me some poutine.  must get some for my dinner tonight, since I'm in *C-a-n-a-d-a*


Sufganiyot........................tortas


----------



## LEFSElover

Spinach................Havarti


----------



## Uncle Bob

Havarti~~~~~~~~~Indian Taco


----------



## ChefJune

Indian Taco (whazzat?) -- Over Easy Eggs


----------



## LEFSElover

Over Easy Eggs```````````````Soda Crackers


----------



## Uncle Bob

ChefJune said:
			
		

> Indian Taco (whazzat?)


Navajo Fry Bread History and Recipe, Indian Tacos History and Recipe,


Soda Crackers..........Sawmill Gravy


----------



## Dodi

Sawmill Gravy.........yam


----------



## Chefellas

yam-------------mulberry


----------



## Uncle Bob

mulberry.........Yorkshire Pudding


----------



## ChefJune

Yorkshire pudding -- Geoducks!


----------



## DawnT

geoducks==suckling pig


----------



## Uncle Bob

suckling pig..............grouper


----------



## DawnT

grouper==red wine jelly


----------



## Uncle Bob

red wine jelly,,,,,,,,,,,,,,yogurt


----------



## ChefJune

yogurt -- tomato concassée


----------



## Uncle Bob

tomato concassée~~~~~~~~~evaporated milk


----------



## miniman

milk - kielbasse


----------



## ChefJune

kielbasse (never saw it spelled that way before, but what the hey... ) -- Elephant garlic


----------



## goodgiver

*Elephant Garlic*

Elephant Garlic------------------------Cereal


----------



## Uncle Bob

Cereal...........leek


----------



## LEFSElover

leek.....................................kohlrabi


----------



## miniman

ChefJune said:


> kielbasse (never saw it spelled that way before, but what the hey... ) -- Elephant garlic


 

Sorry Chef, my spelling is atrocious


----------



## miniman

kohlrabi - indian corn


----------



## Chefellas

indiand corn----nachos


----------



## miniman

nachos - sauerkraut


----------



## Uncle Bob

sauerkraut...........Turnip


----------



## Dodi

Turnip.....poach


----------



## Uncle Bob

poach... ok..........hooch


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> poach... ok..........hooch


 

hooch=ham

babe,

is that how it works??


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ham.....marshmallow

You got it....babe!


----------



## ChefJune

Marshmallow -- wild rice


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> Marshmallow -- wild rice


 
wild rice=eggs

babe


----------



## miniman

eggs - salami


----------



## Dodi

salami.....ice lolly


----------



## tdiprincess

ice lolly....yogurt with honey and strawberries


----------



## LEFSElover

strawberries............................simple syrup


----------



## miniman

syrup - popcorn


----------



## babetoo

miniman said:


> syrup - popcorn


popcorn=nougat

babe


----------



## miniman

nougat - tapanade


----------



## LEFSElover

tapanade................eel


----------



## miniman

eel - lemonade


----------



## Dodi

lemonade....essence


----------



## LEFSElover

essence..............endive


----------



## Dodi

endive....enophilist


----------



## ErikC

enophilist....tandoori chicken


----------



## babetoo

ErikC said:


> enophilist....tandoori chicken


 



tandoon chicken = noodles

babe


----------



## Chefellas

noodles.................scotch broth


----------



## miniman

broth - hamburger


----------



## Chefellas

hamburger............rugelach


----------



## DawnT

rugelach==horseradish


----------



## Uncle Bob

horseradish..........Herring


----------



## Chefellas

horseradish-------------herring


----------



## Chefellas

Uncle Bob- it seems we are of one mind!!!!
herring--------goulash


----------



## DawnT

goulash==hollendaise


----------



## Chefellas

Hollandaise----escargot


----------



## miniman

escargot -turbot


----------



## babetoo

*game*



miniman said:


> escargot -turbot


 
turbot=tomato


----------



## Chefellas

turbot----------------tortoni


----------



## babetoo

Chefellas said:


> turbot----------------tortoni


 



tortoni=instant oatmeal

babe


----------



## miniman

oatmeal - lasagna


----------



## Chefellas

lasagna---------------alfalfa sprouts


----------



## babetoo

Chefellas said:


> lasagna---------------alfalfa sprouts


 


sprouts=salad

babe


----------



## miniman

salad - doner kebab


----------



## DawnT

doner kebab==baked beans


----------



## babetoo

DawnT said:


> doner kebab==baked beans


 
baked beans=scalloped potatoes

babe


----------



## miniman

potatoes - scallion


----------



## Dodi

scallion....nouvelle cuisine


----------



## DawnT

nouvelle cuisine== endive


----------



## miniman

endive - eggs mornay


----------



## Chefellas

eggs mornay.............yakitori


----------



## sage™

iodized salt


----------



## DawnT

iodized salt==tapioca


----------



## miniman

tapioca - aubergine


----------



## DawnT

aubergine==egg salad


----------



## miniman

egg salad - doughnut


----------



## DawnT

doughnut==tobasco


----------



## Uncle Bob

tobasco..........olive oil


----------



## DawnT

olive oil== lemon juice


----------



## jkath

lemon juice.......elk  (hey, some people eat it!)


----------



## Chefellas

elk......kataif......


----------



## ChefJune

kataif -- feijoada


----------



## jkath

feijoada.....avocado


----------



## DawnT

avocado==onion rings


----------



## miniman

onion rings - sweetcorn fritter


----------



## DawnT

sweetcorn fritter== radish salad


----------



## Uncle Bob

radish salad~~~~~~~~~divinity


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> radish salad~~~~~~~~~divinity


 
divinity = yellow squash

babe


----------



## jkath

yellow squash........habanero


----------



## DawnT

habanero==orange marmalade


----------



## Uncle Bob

orange marmalade,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Egg Roll


----------



## ChefJune

Egg Roll -- Lemon Roast Chicken


----------



## Uncle Bob

Lemon Roast Chicken~~~~~~~~Nondairy Creamer


----------



## ChefJune

...Creamer -- Rugulach


----------



## Uncle Bob

Rugulach~~~~~~~~~Hen-of-the-woods


----------



## ChefJune

Hen-of-the-woods -- Souvlaki


----------



## Dodi

Souvlaki~~~~~~ice


----------



## ericajones80

Ice - Egg Whites


----------



## miniman

whites - sandwich


----------



## Chefellas

sandwich-------------hot sauce


----------



## Uncle Bob

hot sauce.................elderberry


----------



## Essiebunny

yam - mulberry


----------



## Chefellas

mulberry------yoghurt ice cream


----------



## Uncle Bob

------yoghurt ice cream................Martini


----------



## ChefJune

Martini -- INjera


----------



## Uncle Bob

INjera~~~~~~~~~Amberjack


----------



## Chefellas

amberjack----------kumquat


----------



## DawnT

kumquat==texas toast


----------



## Chefellas

texas toast--------tabbouleh


----------



## DawnT

tabbouleh=hamburger


----------



## redkitty

hamburger - rosemary


----------



## Uncle Bob

rosemary~~~~~~~~~~~Yeast


----------



## DawnT

yeast==tacos


----------



## ChefJune

Tacos -- Straciatella


----------



## tdiprincess

straciatella....apple crisp


----------



## miniman

apple crisp - potato crisp


----------



## Chefellas

potato crisp------------pastrami


----------



## Aera

pastrami-----ice cream


----------



## ChefJune

ice cream -- melomakaroma


----------



## Uncle Bob

melomakaroma~~~~~~~~~Avgolemono Soup


----------



## LEFSElover

Avgolemono Soup..........................praline panna cotta


----------



## Loprraine

praline panna cotta = apple crisp


----------



## DawnT

apple crisp=potato candy


----------



## miniman

potato candy - yoghurt raisins


----------



## DawnT

yoghurt raisins=sandwich


----------



## miniman

sandwich - halva


----------



## LEFSElover

halva................................aperitif


----------



## DawnT

aperitif     =   fig


----------



## ChefJune

Fig -- Gremolata


----------



## Loprraine

Gremolata = Ableskiver


----------



## redkitty

ableskiver - ratatouille


----------



## Loprraine

ratatouille = espelette


----------



## miniman

espelette - elephants ears


----------



## Uncle Bob

elephants ears..........Scotch


----------



## miniman

scotch - haggis


----------



## Chefellas

haggis-----skordalia


----------



## Uncle Bob

skordalia....Apricot


----------



## miniman

apricot - tarasmalata


----------



## SaMMi_xx

tarasmalata--Asparagus


----------



## Chefellas

Asparagus----------summer squash


----------



## Uncle Bob

squash.......Hazelnut


----------



## SaMMi_xx

Hazelnut--Chocolate


----------



## DawnT

chocolate==eclair


----------



## Loprraine

eclair = rambutan


----------



## Uncle Bob

eclair......Rosemary


----------



## Uncle Bob

rambutan......Nutmeg


----------



## Loprraine

nutmeg = galangal


----------



## Chefellas

galangal------lollipop


----------



## SaMMi_xx

lollipop--sugar


----------



## Uncle Bob

Suga*r*.......*R*utabaga


----------



## DawnT

rutabaga=apple fritter


----------



## Uncle Bob

apple---Egg


----------



## ChefJune

Egg -- Gigondas


----------



## miniman

gigondas - shallot


----------



## Uncle Bob

shallot~~~~~~~Tamale


----------



## Loprraine

tamale = eel


----------



## DawnT

eel==lemonade


----------



## Chefellas

lemonade-------elbow macaroni


----------



## miniman

macaroni - ice cream pie


----------



## mozart

ice cream pie...............escargot


----------



## LEFSElover

escargot......................................tagliatelli [sp?]


----------



## miniman

tagliatelli - instant whip


----------



## ChefJune

Instant whip -- Parigina


----------



## Uncle Bob

Parigina........Amberjack


----------



## ChefJune

Amberjack - Kefalotiri


----------



## LEFSElover

Kefalotiri```````````````````````````Irish Soda Bread {love the stuff}


----------



## Dodi

Irish Soda Bread.......dolmades


----------



## Uncle Bob

dolmades........spinach


----------



## Chefellas

spinach----------------havarti


----------



## miniman

havarti - iced tea


----------



## Rookiecook

Iced Tea - Apple Pie


----------



## Maverick2272

Apple pie- Eggplant parmesan


----------



## redkitty

parmesan - nutmeg


----------



## babetoo

nutmeg- grapes that works i think.

babe


----------



## James_T

Grapes - Souvlaki


----------



## ChefJune

Souvlaki -- Idiziabal


----------



## Rookiecook

Idiziabal - Liver & onions


----------



## Loprraine

Liver & onions = Scamorza


----------



## ChefJune

Scamorza -- Avgolemono


----------



## Uncle Bob

Avgolemono~~~~~~~~Oxtail


----------



## LEFSElover

Oxtail..................laurel leaves


----------



## Dodi

laurel leaves.......sangria


----------



## Loprraine

sangria = apple butter


----------



## Uncle Bob

apple butter.........Rum


----------



## Loprraine

rum = meatloaf


----------



## LEFSElover

Meatloaf..........................Fruitcake


----------



## miniman

fruit cake - eccles cake


----------



## pdswife

cake - elepant ears


----------



## babetoo

*elaphant ears, spelling?*

elaphant ears= cookies

lol
babe


----------



## ChefJune

> eccles cake


what's that?


> elaphant ears, spelling?


it's elEphant.... 

Cookies -- Saganaki


----------



## Uncle Bob

Saganaki~~~~~~~Indian Pudding

(Or it could be Mr & Mrs L. E. Fant)


----------



## miniman

Indian pudding - grape jelly

(Eccles cakes are a English speciality - Pastry cases stuffed full of raisins The history behind (and recipe for) Eccles Cakes - Salford City Council)


----------



## Barb L.

Grape jelly - Yam


----------



## babetoo

Barb L. said:


> Grape jelly - Yam


 
yam=macroons

babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

macroons..........Shark


----------



## radhuni

kata-torkari (dish with fish bones and vegetables)


----------



## busyfingers

Italian fritatta


----------



## ChefJune

Frittata -- Avgolemono


----------



## Loprraine

Avgolomono = Oxtail


----------



## ChefJune

Oxtail -- Lingonberry


----------



## barbsis

lingonberry - yeast


----------



## Uncle Bob

yeast..........Thimbleberry


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> yeast..........Thimbleberry


 

thimbleberry = pie

babe


----------



## goboenomo

pie >>> coconut


----------



## miniman

Rule reminder - 

The next food should start from the last letter of the previously posted food.

thimbleberry - yoghurt raisin


----------



## goboenomo

I blame babetoo, cause I did it the way she did. 

yoghurt raisin >>> nacho


----------



## Clienta

nacho ------> octopus


----------



## miniman

octopus - sorghum


----------



## Loprraine

sorghum = marzipan


----------



## Uncle Bob

marzipan.......nougat


----------



## Loprraine

nougat = tournedos


----------



## ChefJune

Tournedos -- Salmagundi


----------



## Uncle Bob

Salmagundi~~~~~~~Ice beer


----------



## ChefJune

(What is) Ice Beer? -- Rhubarb


----------



## Uncle Bob

Rhubarb........biscuit...

(The beer is taken down to the 28*-32* mark. Water freezes, the alcohol does not. Some of the ice crystals are removed, leaving an increase of alcohol to water ratio. Thus a higher alcohol content.. albeit slight. "Bud" Ice is a popular brand...)


----------



## jkath

biscuit........triffle


----------



## appletart

triffle - eggplant


----------



## redkitty

eggplant - turnip


----------



## Uncle Bob

turnip,,,,,,,pilaf


----------



## redkitty

pilaf - fettucini


----------



## miniman

fettucini - icing


----------



## ChefJune

icing -- galangal


----------



## ChefJune

Uncle Bob said:


> Rhubarb........biscuit...
> 
> (The beer is taken down to the 28*-32* mark. Water freezes, the alcohol does not. Some of the ice crystals are removed, leaving an increase of alcohol to water ratio. Thus a higher alcohol content.. albeit slight. "Bud" Ice is a popular brand...)



Thanks!


----------



## miniman

galangal - lox


----------



## babetoo

miniman said:


> galangal - lox


 
lox=bagels

babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

bagels............sour cream


----------



## miniman

sour cream - marsala


----------



## Uncle Bob

marsala>>>>>>>>aperitif


----------



## goboenomo

aperitif >>> fudge


----------



## babetoo

goboenomo said:


> aperitif >>> fudge


 


fudge=chocolate

babe


----------



## ChefJune

chocolate -- eclair


----------



## Reanie525i

eclair - Rye bread


----------



## miniman

rye bread - dolmades


----------



## Reanie525i

dolmades - succatash


----------



## miniman

succatash - hazalnut


----------



## redkitty

hazelnut - taco


----------



## Uncle Bob

taco~~~~~~Oyster


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> taco~~~~~~Oyster


 
oyster=fried


----------



## Uncle Bob

babetoo said:


> oyster=fried


 

I love fried oysters Miss Babe!!! However, could you give us a food that begins with the last letter of the previous food.

OysteR...Radish
OysteR..Roast
OysteR...Rosemary

Would be some examples...

Anyway you got me wanting fried oysters for sure!!!

Have Fun!!


----------



## babetoo

*opps*



Uncle Bob said:


> I love fried oysters Miss Babe!!! However, could you give us a food that begins with the last letter of the previous food.
> 
> OysteR...Radish
> OysteR..Roast
> OysteR...Rosemary
> 
> Would be some examples...
> 
> Anyway you got me wanting fried oysters for sure!!!
> 
> Have Fun!!


 
pardon, got my games mixed up

oyster=crackers

babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

crackers...Shrimp


----------



## redkitty

shrimp - pancake


----------



## Loprraine

pancake = eggplant


----------



## babetoo

Loprraine said:


> pancake = eggplant


 


eggplant=parm cheese

babe


----------



## Reanie525i

not sure which one to use - pick one someone

eggplant = tiramasu
parm cheese = endive


----------



## Uncle Bob

tiramasu......Udon


----------



## Uncle Bob

.....................


----------



## miniman

udon - noodles


----------



## babetoo

miniman said:


> udon - noodles[
> 
> noodles=cheese sauce


----------



## Uncle Bob

saucE.......Egg


----------



## miniman

egg - ganache


----------



## babetoo

miniman said:


> egg - ganache


 
ganache=chocolate

babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

Iamadoorknob said:


> Okay for those who dont know how to play: someone names a food and you must name a food that starts with the letter the last food ends with. For example: Steak--->Ketchup


 


chocolate.......>Enchilada


----------



## babetoo

*i am a dope*



Uncle Bob said:


> chocolate.......>Enchilada


 
enchilada=apple

babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

apple----------Eggnog


----------



## YT2095

Eggnog - garamassala


----------



## ChefJune

Garam Masala -- Astragalas


----------



## Uncle Bob

Astragalas~~~~~~~~sauerkraut


----------



## miniman

astragalas - swedish meatball


----------



## ChefJune

Swedish meatball -- lukshen kugel


----------



## Uncle Bob

lukshen kugel.......Liebfraumilch


----------



## miniman

Liebfraumilch - hamburg parsley


----------



## Uncle Bob

parsley.......Yeast


----------



## redkitty

yeast - tahini


----------



## miniman

tahini - italian dressing


----------



## Uncle Bob

dressing.......Gingerbread


----------



## miniman

gingerbread - danish pastry


----------



## YT2095

danish pastry - Yams


----------



## Uncle Bob

Yams......Spinach


----------



## Loprraine

spinach = hoppin' john!!!!


----------



## babetoo

Loprraine said:


> spinach = hoppin' john!!!!


 
hoppin' john=noodles, again, lol

babe


----------



## miniman

noodles - spaghetti


----------



## Uncle Bob

spaghetti.....icing


----------



## Loprraine

icing........goulash


----------



## Uncle Bob

goulash~~~~~~~~Hash


----------



## miniman

hash - hamburger


----------



## Uncle Bob

hamburger,,,,,,,,,,Romano


----------



## Loprraine

romano......olive oil


----------



## miniman

oil - lasagna


----------



## plumies

lasagna - almond butter


----------



## Uncle Bob

butter...........Rib


----------



## miniman

rib - bbq....


----------



## Uncle Bob

bbq....Quail


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> bbq....Quail


 
quail=leeks

babe


----------



## miniman

leeks - samosa


----------



## Uncle Bob

samosa...............Apricot


----------



## Loprraine

Apricot = Tarragon


----------



## babetoo

Loprraine said:


> Apricot = Tarragon


 
tarragon=noodles (again, lol)

babe


----------



## ChefJune

Noodles (again, lol) -- Sriracha


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sriracha..........Armagnac


----------



## ChefJune

Armagnac -- Coulibiac


----------



## Uncle Bob

Coulibiac........Carambola


----------



## redkitty

carambola - artichoke


----------



## Uncle Bob

artichoke~~~~~~~~~Esrom


----------



## redkitty

UB, I had to google Esrom!  Had no clue what it was!!!

Esrom - marzipan


----------



## Uncle Bob

redkitty said:


> UB, I had to google Esrom! Had no clue what it was!!!
> 
> Esrom - marzipan


 
 Don't feel bad. Miss June sends me there often!!

Marzipan........Nesselrode


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> Don't feel bad. Miss June sends me there often!!
> 
> Marzipan........Nesselrode


 
nesselrode=eggplant

babe


----------



## miniman

eggplant - tornedos


----------



## Uncle Bob

tornedos................Sardine


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> tornedos................Sardine


  sardine=endive

babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

endive...........earthnut


----------



## SixSix210

egg-ganache


----------



## miniman

eathnut - torte


----------



## Uncle Bob

torte........eclair


----------



## Loprraine

eclair = rambutan


----------



## babetoo

Loprraine said:


> eclair = rambutan


rambutan=noodles, again and again. couldn't think of anything else.

babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

noodles.........sassafras


----------



## miniman

sassafrass - saurkraut (sorry about the spelling)


----------



## Uncle Bob

sauerkraut................Tapenade


----------



## miniman

tapenade - espagnole


----------



## SixSix210

espagnole = eclair


----------



## Uncle Bob

eclair..........rosemary


----------



## Barb L.

Rosemary ............ Yam


----------



## miniman

yam - marmalade


----------



## Uncle Bob

marmalade..........Egg Cream


----------



## ChefJune

egg cream --malted milk


----------



## miniman

nalted milk - kedgeree


----------



## Uncle Bob

kedgeree......Enchilada


----------



## alisontomsmum

Enchilada....aniseed


----------



## Uncle Bob

aniseed......dates


----------



## miniman

dates - sausage plait


----------



## babetoo

miniman said:


> dates - sausage plait


 
sausage plait = turnips

babe


----------



## alisontomsmum

turnips=sprouts


----------



## Chefellas

sprouts----sasparilla


----------



## alisontomsmum

sasparilla = artichoke


----------



## Chefellas

artichoke----------------escarole


----------



## miniman

escarole - easter egg


----------



## alisontomsmum

easter egg...... Guacamole


----------



## miniman

guacamole - eel


----------



## Uncle Bob

eel............Leberkase


----------



## redkitty

Leberkase - elderberry


----------



## babetoo

redkitty said:


> Leberkase - elderberry


 
elderberry=yams

babe


----------



## redkitty

yams - sherbet


----------



## Loprraine

sherbet = tellicherry pepper


----------



## redkitty

pepper - radish


----------



## Loprraine

radish = horseradish


----------



## miniman

horseradish - ham salad


----------



## silvercarmel

ham salad = dill sauce


----------



## Uncle Bob

dill ............Leek


----------



## miniman

leek - kebab


----------



## Uncle Bob

kebab............Boudin


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> kebab............Boudin


 
boudin=nachos


----------



## alisontomsmum

radish...honey


----------



## Uncle Bob

honey.......Yarrow


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> honey.......Yarrow


 
yarrow=waffles

babe


----------



## miniman

waffles - sambucco


----------



## alisontomsmum

waffles...salami


----------



## redkitty

salami - icing


----------



## Uncle Bob

icing~~~~~~~~~~Gervais


----------



## alisontomsmum

gervais....salt


----------



## redkitty

salt - tarragon


----------



## babetoo

*way to many n's*



redkitty said:


> salt - tarragon


 
i seem to always come in on the n. lol

tarragon=nuts


----------



## Uncle Bob

nuts~~~~~~~~Saffron


----------



## alisontomsmum

saffron.... nutmeg


----------



## Uncle Bob

nutmeg.........ginger


----------



## CanadianMeg

ginger.....rutabaga


----------



## nesta67

rutabaga - alfalfa sprouts


----------



## Uncle Bob

sprouts...............Sally Lunn


----------



## ChefJune

Sally Lunn -- Nutella


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> Sally Lunn -- Nutella


 
nutella = almonds

babe


----------



## Chef Jolly

egg-gruel

Medevil gruel... thank you, may I have some more...


----------



## la guera loca

gruel-lemon


----------



## Uncle Bob

What happened to Almonds?????

Almonds.....S'more


----------



## DawnT

S'more...endive


----------



## babetoo

DawnT said:


> S'more...endive


 
endive=eggplant

babe


----------



## Loprraine

eggplant = tilapia


----------



## Uncle Bob

tilapia.........Anise


----------



## DawnT

Anise...eggplant


----------



## Loprraine

eggplant = tyropita


----------



## YT2095

tyropita - asafoetida


----------



## Loprraine

asafoetida = amaranth flour


----------



## alisontomsmum

amaranth flour..... radish


----------



## Chefellas

radish------halvah


----------



## nesta67

halvah - horseradish


----------



## Chefellas

horseradish---harissa


----------



## DawnT

harissa..apple butter


----------



## miniman

butter - rhubarb


----------



## DawnT

rhubarb...banana


----------



## Chefellas

banana-------------apple turnover


----------



## miniman

turnover - ratatouille


----------



## Loprraine

ratatouille = eggroll


----------



## Uncle Bob

eggroll...........Lentil


----------



## YT2095

Lentil - linguini (that pasta stuff that I can`t spell)


----------



## DawnT

linguini..Italian ice


----------



## miniman

ice - extra cheese pizza


----------



## YT2095

extra cheese pizza - Absinthe


----------



## DawnT

Absinthe..english muffin


----------



## Uncle Bob

muffin...........Nougat


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> muffin...........Nougat


 

nougat=turnipsbabe


----------



## CanadianMeg

turnipsbabe.....eggplant


----------



## ~emz~

eggplant...tapioca


----------



## CanadianMeg

tapioca....ambrosia


----------



## miniman

ambrosia - apple tart


----------



## Loprraine

apple tart = tarragon


----------



## CanadianMeg

tarragon.....nutmeg


----------



## DawnT

nutmeg - granola


----------



## SixSix210

granola = hippie


----------



## meshoo96

SixSix210 said:


> granola = hippie



Um...do you follow instructions? LOL I know that answer...usually it is "no" so I am not surprised...try again hun, but this time you have to try a new word...


granola - avacado


----------



## DawnT

avacado - orange roughie


----------



## miniman

roughie - eel stew


----------



## DawnT

stew - water cress


----------



## cookingkid

egg- goat cheese


----------



## DawnT

goat cheese - egg salad


----------



## SixSix210

egg salad = Dunkin Donuts


----------



## CanadianMeg

Dunkin' Donuts - sage


----------



## DawnT

sage - escargot


----------



## miniman

escargot - turnip


----------



## babetoo

miniman said:


> escargot - turnip


 
turnip=potatoes



babe


----------



## miniman

potatoes - supreme of chicken


----------



## Barb L.

Chicken ........ Nachos


----------



## Uncle Bob

Nachos,,,,,,,,Spaghetti


----------



## alisontomsmum

spaghetti...... icecream


----------



## miniman

ice cream - mushroom


----------



## Aera

mushroom - minestrone


----------



## babetoo

Aera said:


> mushroom - minestrone


 

minestrone=eggs

babe


----------



## miniman

eggs - squash


----------



## alisontomsmum

squash....harricott beans


----------



## Uncle Bob

harricott beans...........Sansho


----------



## alisontomsmum

sansho....oragarno


----------



## CanadianMeg

oragarno.....okra


----------



## Uncle Bob

Okra....(Ya had me on google looking for Ocra)....amaranth


----------



## miniman

aramanth - hamburger


----------



## Uncle Bob

hamburger...............ratatouille


----------



## babetoo

*hi uncle bob*



Uncle Bob said:


> hamburger...............ratatouille


 
ratatouille=egg plant

babe


----------



## Chefellas

eggplant-----tamale..............


----------



## Uncle Bob

Tamale.....Edam


----------



## miniman

edam - margarine


----------



## Chefellas

margarine.....empanada


----------



## babetoo

Chefellas said:


> margarine.....empanada


 

empanada=applesauce

babetoo


----------



## Chefellas

applesauce----eggcream


----------



## miniman

egg cream - mocha


----------



## babetoo

miniman said:


> egg cream - mocha


 
mocha=apple pie

babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

apple pie`````````````Endive


----------



## DawnT

endive - eggplant


----------



## Chefellas

eggplant------truffle


----------



## miniman

truffle - eclair


----------



## Uncle Bob

eclair~~~~~~~~~~~~~Radicchio


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> eclair~~~~~~~~~~~~~Radicchio


 
radicchio=onion 

babe


----------



## DawnT

onion - noodles


----------



## ChefJune

noodles -- souvlaki


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> noodles -- souvlaki


 
souvlaki=ice cream

babe


----------



## miniman

ice cream - mushroom


----------



## Chefellas

mushroom-------------malted milk


----------



## Uncle Bob

milk~~~~~~~~~Kiss


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> milk~~~~~~~~~Kiss


 
kiss=shrimp

babe


----------



## miniman

shrimp - parmesan


----------



## Tambalai

parmesan - nacho  hope i spell ok


----------



## miniman

nacho - osso buco


----------



## Uncle Bob

osso buco.............omelet


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> osso buco.............omelet


 
omelet=tomato

babe


----------



## Loprraine

tomato = oxtail


----------



## babetoo

Loprraine said:


> tomato = oxtail


 
oxtail=limas

babe


----------



## designmea

limas - sausage


----------



## shecocolimenut

elephant ear - rhubarb

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Obey the Golden Rule!


----------



## miniman

rhubarb - baked cheesecake


----------



## DawnT

baked cheesecake - escarole


----------



## miniman

escarole - enchilada


----------



## babetoo

miniman said:


> escarole - enchilada


 
enchilada=apple

babe


----------



## Inferno

apple = egg


----------



## miniman

egg - granulated sugar


----------



## AMSeccia

granulated sugar - Ravioli


----------



## Loprraine

Ravioli = Ice Cream


----------



## ChefJune

Ice cream -- manicotti


----------



## YT2095

manicotti - iceberg lettuce.


----------



## Loprraine

iceberg lettuce = eel


----------



## Chefellas

eel------------lungen stew


----------



## AMSeccia

lungen stew - Watergate torte (brought ya back, didn't it?)


----------



## miniman

eggs benedict...............


----------



## AMSeccia

trifle ............


----------



## babetoo

AMSeccia said:


> trifle ............


 
trifle=eggs

babe


----------



## Chefellas

eggs--------------sauerbraten


----------



## ChefJune

Sauerbraten -- Noodle Kugel


----------



## AMSeccia

Noodle Kugel    lemonade


----------



## Chefellas

lemonade---------------eggah


----------



## Uncle Bob

eggah.........Hardtack


----------



## AMSeccia

Hardtack - ketchup


----------



## jessicacarr

puff pastry


----------



## babetoo

jessicacarr said:


> puff pastry


 
pastry=yellow squash

babe


----------



## Inferno

yellow squash = ham


----------



## AMSeccia

ham --- mustard


----------



## babetoo

AMSeccia said:


> ham --- mustard


 
mustard=doughnuts

babe


----------



## miniman

dpoughnuts - slaw


----------



## DawnT

slaw - watercress


----------



## AMSeccia

watercress - salami


----------



## miniman

salami - iced tea


----------



## Chefellas

iced tea-------------acorn squash


----------



## AMSeccia

squash - hummus


----------



## babetoo

AMSeccia said:


> squash - hummus


 
hummus=sausage

babe


----------



## DawnT

sausage - eclairs


----------



## Chefellas

eclairs-----------summer savory


----------



## Uncle Bob

savory,,,,,,,,,,Yellowtail


----------



## DawnT

Yellowtail - lima beans


----------



## Loprraine

lima beans = sourdough bread


----------



## DawnT

greengage--eggdrop soup


----------



## AMSeccia

soup --->  potluck


----------



## miniman

potluck - supper


----------



## alisontomsmum

supper...relish


----------



## babetoo

alisontomsmum said:


> supper...relish


 
relish=hot dog

babe


----------



## AMSeccia

Gorgonzola


----------



## miniman

gorgonzola - Aero (a chocolate bar)


----------



## Loprraine

Aero = Oxtail


----------



## DawnT

oxtail - licorice


----------



## miniman

licorice - egg roll....


----------



## Uncle Bob

egg roll.......lamb


----------



## Chefellas

lamb---------------bialy


----------



## DawnT

bialy - yam


----------



## miniman

yam - mutton


----------



## babetoo

miniman said:


> yam - mutton


 

mutton=noodles

babe


----------



## DawnT

noodles - salsa


----------



## miniman

salsa - apricot


----------



## Chefellas

apricot--tahini


----------



## DawnT

tahini - ice cream


----------



## Loprraine

ice cream =  marzipan


----------



## DawnT

marzipan - nutbread


----------



## babetoo

DawnT said:


> marzipan - nutbread


 

nutbread=doughnuts

babe


----------



## babetoo

DawnT said:


> marzipan - nutbread


 
nutbread equals dough nuts.

babe


----------



## DawnT

doughnuts-sweetbread


----------



## Chefellas

doughnuts---------------surimi


----------



## Barb L.

Surimi ........ ice cream


----------



## DawnT

ice cream - milk


----------



## Loprraine

mikl = kumara


----------



## miniman

kumara - aspargus


----------



## Chefellas

asparagus----------saganaki


----------



## Mama

saganaki - Icing


----------



## miniman

icing - gourd


----------



## babetoo

Chefellas said:


> asparagus----------saganaki


 
saganaki=icing

babe


----------



## redkitty

icing - ginger


----------



## Douzer77

ginger - radish


----------



## miniman

radish - ham...


----------



## Barb L.

Ham ............. Marmalade


----------



## Uncle Bob

Marmalade................Empanada


----------



## miniman

empanada - ananas


----------



## kimbaby

ananas-shrimp


----------



## Chefellas

shrimp-----pine nut


----------



## babetoo

Chefellas said:


> shrimp-----pine nut


 
pine nut = taco

babe


----------



## Barb L.

Taco .......... Olives


----------



## Easton

Barb L. said:


> Taco .......... Olives


Salamiiiii


----------



## PastaKing

Easton said:


> Salamiiiii


 
Instant crap from a box 

no, just joking.

SALAMI-------Italian dressing


----------



## miniman

dressing - galia melon


----------



## Easton

miniman said:


> dressing - galia melon


noodles

****, I actually had to think about that one. I was trying to think of something more specific.


----------



## Uncle Bob

noodles.............Spinach


----------



## Chefellas

spinach---harissa


----------



## ChefJune

harissa -- applejack


----------



## Barb L.

Applejack ...... Kale


----------



## Mama

kale.....eggplant


----------



## babetoo

Mama said:


> kale.....eggplant


 
eggplant=parm. cheese

babe


----------



## Barb L.

Cheese  -  Egg


----------



## radhuni

egg - ghonto


----------



## miniman

ghonto - oreos


----------



## Uncle Bob

oreos......Scallops


----------



## sattie

scallops... (yum)... salad


----------



## miniman

salad - doughnut


----------



## mudbug

doughnut - tiramisu


----------



## Loprraine

tiramisu = udon noodles


----------



## DawnT

noodles - salmon


----------



## Barb L.

Salmon - Nutmeats


----------



## DawnT

nutmeats - s'mores


----------



## miniman

s'mores - salmon


----------



## DawnT

salmon = nutmeg


----------



## babetoo

DawnT said:


> salmon = nutmeg


 

nutmeg=grunin(the fish, probably spelled wrong.lol)

babe


----------



## alisontomsmum

grunin... nugart (also prob spelled wrong!)


----------



## Loprraine

nugart (nougat?) = tenderloin


----------



## ChefJune

tenderloin -- nori


----------



## Uncle Bob

nori..............Izarra


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> nori..............Izarra


  izarra(what ever that is) = apple pan dowdy

babe


----------



## Loprraine

apple pan dowdy = yellow beans


----------



## miniman

yellow beans - strawberry shortcake


----------



## babetoo

miniman said:


> yellow beans - strawberry shortcake


 
shortcake=eggplant

babe


----------



## Loprraine

eggplant = Turkish Delight


----------



## miniman

delight - turnip


----------



## Loprraine

turnip = poutine


----------



## Barb L.

Poutine ------- Escargo


----------



## Uncle Bob

Escargo..............Oyster


----------



## Chefellas

oyster---red curry


----------



## miniman

curry - yoghurt


----------



## ChefJune

Escargot has a "t"! 

Yoghurt -- Tempeh


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> Escargot has a "t"!
> 
> Yoghurt -- Tempeh


 


temeh=hot sauce

babe


----------



## ChefJune

hot sauce -- edamame


----------



## Uncle Bob

edamame~~~~~~~~~~~~~Early Grey Tea


----------



## ChefJune

....Tea -- Asparagus


----------



## miniman

Asparagus - spearmint


----------



## bananafeller

spearmint----tarragon


----------



## Ann230

tarragon nectarine


----------



## babetoo

Ann230 said:


> tarragon nectarine


 
nectarine=eggplant

babe


----------



## Ann230

eggplant-thyme


----------



## babetoo

Ann230 said:


> eggplant-thyme


 
thyme=evoo lol

babe


----------



## miniman

evoo - oranges


----------



## DawnT

oranges-shrimp salad


----------



## miniman

salad - dolmades


----------



## Ann230

dolmades - stew


----------



## Historian63

Stew-Watermelon


----------



## babetoo

Historian63 said:


> Stew-Watermelon


 


watermelon=nectrine



babe


----------



## miniman

nectarine - eggroll


----------



## Ann230

eggroll - lemon


----------



## babetoo

Ann230 said:


> eggroll - lemon


 


lemon=noodles (again)


babe


----------



## miniman

noodles - sqaw cabbage


----------



## SixSix210

cabbage - corned beef


----------



## ChefJune

Corned Beef -- Feijoada


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> Corned Beef -- Feijoada


 

feijoada(don't know what that is)=apple pan dowdy


babe


----------



## alisontomsmum

apple pan dowdy .... yams


----------



## DawnT

yams - squab


----------



## alisontomsmum

squab... beetroot


----------



## DawnT

beetroot-trout


----------



## miniman

trout - tripe


----------



## DawnT

tripe - eggplant


----------



## Uncle Bob

eggplant...............Tillamook


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> eggplant...............Tillamook


 

tillamook=kale greens

babe

think what i typed is cheating, but was all i could think of.


----------



## DawnT

greens - salmon


----------



## Mama

salmon - nuts


----------



## miniman

nuts - shish kebab


----------



## Mama

shish kebab - butter


----------



## Barb L.

Butter - Radish


----------



## meshoo96

Barb L. said:


> Butter - Radish



radish = hickory


----------



## alisontomsmum

hickory....yamm


----------



## iswhaticrave

yam.....muenster!


----------



## Mama

muenster - roux


----------



## miniman

roux - xanthan gum


----------



## SixSix210

xanthan gum - Mozambique Shrimp and Chicken


----------



## miniman

chicken - nectarine


----------



## babetoo

miniman said:


> chicken - nectarine


 
eggplant 

babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

eggplant ...........tabbouleh


----------



## miniman

tabboulah - hot sauce


----------



## babetoo

miniman said:


> tabboulah - hot sauce


 

egg noodles

babe


----------



## Steamboater

egg noodles - sate


----------



## miniman

sate - enchiladas


----------



## Mama

enchiladas - sorghum


----------



## SixSix210

sorghum - molasses


----------



## miniman

molasses - sugar


----------



## Steamboater

Sugar - Rutabaga


----------



## babetoo

Steamboater said:


> Sugar - Rutabaga


 
angel food cake

babe


----------



## pdswife

Cake - elephant ears


----------



## miniman

elephant ears - swedish meatballs


----------



## DawnT

swedish meatballs- suishi


----------



## Maverick2272

suishi - ice cream


----------



## miniman

ice cream - macaroon


----------



## Mama

macaroon - nectarine


----------



## Steamboater

nectarine - eclaire


----------



## Loprraine

eclaire = elephant garlic


----------



## Uncle Bob

garlic...........Chaurice


----------



## Loprraine

Charice = etouffe


----------



## Uncle Bob

etouffee........Emmental


----------



## Steamboater

Emmental

Lukshen Kugel


----------



## Loprraine

Lukshen Kugel = Lobster


----------



## SixSix210

Lobster - Rock Cod


----------



## Steamboater

Rock Cod - Dip


----------



## miniman

dip - pureed potato


----------



## Steamboater

pureed potato - oxtail soup


----------



## Loprraine

oxtail soup = persimmon


----------



## Uncle Bob

persimmon...........Nougat


----------



## miniman

nougat - tamales


----------



## pdswife

tamales - sorbet


----------



## miniman

sorbet - turnip


----------



## Uncle Bob

sorbet...............tostada


----------



## Uncle Bob

turnip...........peach


----------



## Loprraine

peach = hasenpfeffer


----------



## Uncle Bob

hasenpfeffer .........rabbit


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> hasenpfeffer ........
> 
> rabbit=tarragon
> 
> babe


----------



## pdswife

Tarragon - Nilla wafer


----------



## Maverick2272

nilla wafer - rice


----------



## Loprraine

> hasenpfeffer .........rabbit


 
ROFL

rice = egg salad sandwich


----------



## Maverick2272

egg salad sandwich - hamburger


----------



## Loprraine

hamburger = rutabaga


----------



## Maverick2272

rutabaga - asparagus


----------



## CanadianMeg

asparagus -- spinach


----------



## miniman

spinach - ham


----------



## Uncle Bob

ham..........marshmallow


----------



## Barb L.

.marshmallow ....... watermelon


----------



## Uncle Bob

watermelon,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Neufchatel


----------



## ChefJune

Neufchatel -- Lavosh


----------



## Uncle Bob

Lavosh~~~~~~~~~~~Honey


----------



## miniman

honey - yak butter


----------



## babetoo

miniman said:


> honey - yak butter


 


butter=radish (taste good together )


babe


----------



## SixSix210

radish -  havarti


----------



## Maverick2272

havarti - ice cream


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Ice Cream - Mushrooms


----------



## miniman

mushrooms - squash


----------



## Barb L.

squash .......... hashbrowns


----------



## miniman

hashbrowns - sweetcorn


----------



## babetoo

miniman said:


> hashbrowns - sweetcorn


 
new potatoes

babe


----------



## miniman

potatoes - sushi


----------



## CookingCop

sushi - ice cream


----------



## Uncle Bob

ice cream.............Manchego


----------



## ChefJune

Manchego -- Oreilles de Cochon


----------



## Uncle Bob

Oreilles de Cochon..........Napoleon


----------



## miniman

Napoleon - nori


----------



## Loprraine

nori = injeera


----------



## GB

injeera - asparagus


----------



## Loprraine

asparagus = sassafras


----------



## GB

sassafras - Sopresetta


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sopresetta...........Asiago


----------



## GB

Asiago - oregano


----------



## miniman

oregano - oysters


----------



## Uncle Bob

oysters.........scallops


----------



## ChefJune

Scallops -- Sukiyaki


----------



## Uncle Bob

There you are!!


Sukiyaki~~~~~~~Irish Whiskey


----------



## Loprraine

Irish Whiskey = Yam


----------



## Uncle Bob

Yam..........mustard greens


----------



## GB

Mustard greens - collard greens


----------



## SixSix210

Collard greens - Spinach


----------



## babetoo

SixSix210 said:


> Collard greens - Spinach


 

hamburgers

babe


----------



## GB

hamburgers - ketchup


----------



## miniman

ketchup - prune


----------



## SixSix210

prune - escarole


----------



## GB

escarole - endive


----------



## miniman

endive - enchilada


----------



## GB

enchilada - anchovy


----------



## miniman

anchovy - yumyum


----------



## Mama

yumyum - mushrooms


----------



## SixSix210

mushrooms - sassafrass


----------



## Reanie525i

sassafras - sage


----------



## Bunnytrax

Sage>>>>>Enchilada


----------



## Loprraine

enchilada = almond


----------



## GB

almond - duck


----------



## Loprraine

duck - kugel


----------



## GB

kugel - lemon


----------



## middie

Lemon- Nutmeg


----------



## GB

Nutmeg - ginger


----------



## Uncle Bob

ginger.........Rib


----------



## GB

Rib - beef


----------



## Loprraine

beef = frogs legs


----------



## GB

frogs legs - salmon


----------



## babetoo

GB said:


> frogs legs - salmon


 

salmon=noodles


babe


----------



## miniman

noodles - salami


----------



## alisontomsmum

salami... ice cream


----------



## GB

ice cream - mushroom


----------



## DawnT

mushroom - meatloaf


----------



## GB

meatloaf - Fusilli


----------



## DawnT

fusilli - Italian ice


----------



## GB

Italian ice - escargo


----------



## SixSix210

Escargo - Olive Oil


----------



## miniman

oil - langoustine


----------



## pdswife

langoustine - Eggnog


----------



## miniman

egg nog - gravy


----------



## pdswife

gravy -yellow beans


----------



## miniman

yellow beans - schnapps


----------



## pdswife

schnapps -sour apple


----------



## GB

sour apple - evoo


----------



## Uncle Bob

evoo..........Oxtail


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> evoo..........Oxtail


 
oxtail=lemonade


babe


----------



## alisontomsmum

lemonade... escargot


----------



## Loprraine

escargot = tilapia


----------



## miniman

tilapia - apple pie


----------



## Mama

apple pie - eggs


----------



## GB

eggs - smothered chicken


----------



## miniman

chicken - new potato


----------



## michaeldennis83

New potato - Orange


----------



## babetoo

michaeldennis83 said:


> New potato - Orange


 

orange=eggplant

babe


----------



## Mama

eggplant - tarragon


----------



## miniman

tarragon - nectarine


----------



## GB

nectarine - eggplant


----------



## Mama

eggplant - tea


----------



## GB

tea - apple


----------



## miniman

apple - eggs benedict


----------



## SixSix210

eggs benedict - toast


----------



## miniman

toast - tarasmalata


----------



## Loprraine

tarasmalata = arugula


----------



## Naia

Alaskan Crab


----------



## GB

Alaskan Crab - boiled dinner


----------



## miniman

dinner - rabbit


----------



## Loprraine

rabbit = turdunken


----------



## babetoo

Loprraine said:


> rabbit = turdunken


 
turdunken=nachos

babe


----------



## SixSix210

nachos - semolina


----------



## miniman

semolina - anglica


----------



## Loprraine

angelica = avocado oil


----------



## miniman

oil - lemon


----------



## babetoo

miniman said:


> oil - lemon


 
for some odd reason i always get an n , tired of noodles. lol


lemon = noodles, oh well


babe


----------



## miniman

noodles - steak

Have a go at k, babe


----------



## SixSix210

steak ketchup .... back to the start


----------



## Loprraine

ketchup = putanesca (the sauce)


----------



## Naia

Putanesca ---> Aspirin


----------



## miniman

aspirin - nectar


----------



## Loprraine

nectar = ragout de pattes


----------



## Uncle Bob

ragout de pattes........seaweed


----------



## GB

seaweed - durian (sorry for the n babe)


----------



## miniman

durian - nasai goreng


----------



## GB

nasai goreng - galangal


----------



## Loprraine

nasai goreng = galangal


----------



## GB

(Hey great minds think alike Loprraine )


----------



## babetoo

*what is galangal?*



Loprraine said:


> nasai goreng = galangal


 


falangal=lingune sp?



babe


----------



## Mama

lingune sp - peppers


----------



## ChefJune

Irish Whiskey -- yakitori


----------



## miniman

peppers - sausage roll

Babe - galangal is a spice that is a bit like ginger but has more heat in it, Used in Thai cooking.


----------



## Mama

sausage roll - lasagna


----------



## miniman

lasagna - allspice


----------



## Mama

allspice - eggplant


----------



## miniman

eggplant - tobasco


----------



## Mama

tobasco - orange


----------



## miniman

orange - escargot


----------



## Mama

escargot - tomato


----------



## miniman

tomato - omlette


----------



## Mama

omlette - eggnog


----------



## miniman

eggnog - grand marnier


----------



## Mama

grand marnier - raspberries


----------



## miniman

raspberries - sweet corn


----------



## Uncle Bob

corn---niboshi


----------



## SixSix210

niboshi - idaho potato


----------



## babetoo

SixSix210 said:


> niboshi - idaho potato


 

idaho potato=oranges


babe


----------



## miniman

oranges - scrumpy


----------



## GB

scrumpy - yam


----------



## miniman

yam - macaroon


----------



## GB

macaroon - naan


----------



## miniman

naan - natural yoghurt


----------



## GB

natural yoghurt - tamarind


----------



## Loprraine

tamarind = durian


----------



## GB

durian - nutmeg


----------



## miniman

nutmeg - ganache


----------



## GB

ganache - eggroll


----------



## miniman

eggroll- lollipop


----------



## GB

lollipop - puttanesca


----------



## miniman

puttanesca - apple


----------



## GB

apple - egg


----------



## miniman

egg - garam masala


----------



## GB

garam masala - alfalfa


----------



## miniman

alfalfa - asparagus


----------



## GB

asparagus - sarsaparilla


----------



## miniman

Do you like words ending in a?

sasparilla - apple dumpling


----------



## GB

*a*bsolutely

apple dumpling - green bean


----------



## miniman

green bean - nibbles


----------



## GB

nibbles - steak


----------



## Loprraine

steak - kidney


----------



## Barb L.

kidney - Yam


----------



## Loprraine

yam = mushroom


----------



## GB

mushroom - miso


----------



## SixSix210

miso - octopus


----------



## GB

octopus - succotash


----------



## miniman

succotash - honey


----------



## GB

honey - yellow squash


----------



## babetoo

GB said:


> honey - yellow squash


 

hash

babe


----------



## miniman

hash - haricot beans


----------



## Loprraine

haricot beans = short ribs


----------



## GB

short ribs - spinach


----------



## Loprraine

spinach = halva


----------



## GB

halva - Andouille


----------



## miniman

Andouille (yum) - escalopes


----------



## GB

escalopes - scallops


----------



## miniman

scallops - sccampi


----------



## Kaddehawk

sccampi....... icing


----------



## babetoo

Kaddehawk said:


> sccampi....... icing


 
icing=grapes


babe


----------



## Mama

grapes - spaghetti


----------



## PJP

spaghetti - meatballs  (not sure how to play this game)


----------



## Loprraine

Spaghett*i *= *i*mperial rolls


----------



## miniman

imperial roll*s* - *s*cone


----------



## Uncle Bob

*s*cone......Eclair


----------



## GB

Eclair - ramen


----------



## miniman

ramen - new potatoes


----------



## GB

new potatoes - red


----------



## pdswife

Red - Dairy Queen french fries


----------



## GB

Dairy Queen french fries - blizzard


----------



## pdswife

Blizzard - Doughnuts


----------



## GB

Doughnuts - glazed


----------



## miniman

doughnuts - squash


----------



## GB

squash - halibut


----------



## AMSeccia

halibut - tilapia


----------



## miniman

tilapia - abalone


----------



## GB

abalone - endive


----------



## miniman

endive - egg


----------



## GB

egg - ginger


----------



## Loprraine

ginger = rutabaga


----------



## miniman

rutabaga - aubergine


----------



## GB

aubergine - etrog


----------



## KitchenScrapbook

etrog - gelatin


----------



## GB

gelatin - nori


----------



## miniman

nori - iced bun


----------



## Loprraine

iced bun = neapolitan ice cream

Have to google etrog.


----------



## pdswife

Ice cream - M & M's


----------



## miniman

m&m - smores


----------



## pdswife

smores - Sandwich


----------



## miniman

sandwich - hamburger


----------



## pdswife

Hamburger - rice pudding


----------



## GB

rice pudding - grands biscuits


----------



## miniman

biscuits - salami


----------



## Loprraine

salami = Irish soda bread


----------



## babetoo

Loprraine said:


> salami = Irish soda bread


 

irish soda bread=pudding


babe


----------



## PJP

gin and juice = egg


----------



## miniman

Hi guys - the game is to name a food starting with the last letter of the previous food. So for Irish Soda Bread, the next post should be a food starting with "d", so 

Irish soda bread - dolmades.


----------



## PJP

miniman said:


> Hi guys - the game is to name a food starting with the last letter of the previous food. So for Irish Soda Bread, the next post should be a food starting with "d", so
> 
> Irish soda bread - dolmades.


 
Spicy tuna roll - Lays potato chips!


----------



## Loprraine

chips = skordalia


----------



## GB

skordalia - adobo


----------



## Loprraine

adobo - okra


----------



## GB

okra - aioli


----------



## ChefJune

aioli -- Idiazabal


----------



## GB

Idiazabal - lardon


----------



## alisontomsmum

Lardon.... Nutella


----------



## miniman

nutella - antipasta


----------



## Loprraine

antipasta = apricot


----------



## miniman

apricot - tornedos


----------



## Uncle Bob

tornedos.......stromboli


----------



## miniman

stromboli - ice cream sundae


----------



## ChefJune

ice cream sundae -- Étouffée


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> ice cream sundae -- Étouffée


 
etouffee=eggs bendict


babe


----------



## miniman

eggs benedict - turbot


----------



## Uncle Bob

turbot.........Tamiri


----------



## ChefJune

Don't you mean "Tamari?" -- Ice cream cones!


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> Don't you mean "Tamari?" -- Ice cream cones!
> 
> 
> ice cream cones=squash
> 
> 
> babe


----------



## Loprraine

squash = hot & sour soup


----------



## miniman

soup - pannacota


----------



## ChefJune

Panna Cotta -- Avgolemono


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> Panna Cotta -- Avgolemono


 
what is avgolemono ?

avgolemono=oranges


babe


----------



## alisontomsmum

i dont know what half the ingrediants on here are!!!! 

Oranges... satsuma (may aswell stay on the citres theme!!)


----------



## Loprraine

satsuma = arancini


----------



## ChefJune

Avgolemono is Greek egg-drop soup.  Chicken with rice and lemon and then an egg dropped in. Yummy!

Arancini -- Israeli Couscous


----------



## miniman

couscous - sausages


----------



## PJP

Sriracha sauce - eel nigiri


----------



## GB

eel nigiri - Irish coffee


----------



## Uncle Bob

Irish coffee........eggnog


----------



## GB

eggnog - grog


----------



## Uncle Bob

grog..Gumbo


----------



## GB

Gumbo - okra


----------



## pdswife

okra - Apple turn over


----------



## miniman

apple turn over - rhubarb


----------



## GB

rhubarb - bok choy


----------



## miniman

bok choy - yoghurt


----------



## GB

yoghurt - tahini


----------



## miniman

tahini- italian salami


----------



## babetoo

GB said:


> yoghurt - tahini


 
tahini=ice cream



babe


----------



## Waterboy

ice cream -> mayonnaise


----------



## miniman

mayonnaise - eclair


----------



## Loprraine

eclair = rollmops


----------



## miniman

rollmops - sponge cake


----------



## Barb L.

cake ........ eclair


----------



## SixSix210

eclair - roast beef


----------



## miniman

roast beef - fried rice


----------



## ChefJune

fried rice -- egg salad sandwich


----------



## miniman

sandwich - hollandaise


----------



## ChefJune

hollandaise -- Echezaux


----------



## Uncle Bob

Echezaux.........Xanthan gum


----------



## ChefJune

Good one, Uncle Bob! 

Xanthan gum - Mostaccioli


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mostaccioli.............Indian Pudding


----------



## miniman

pudding - ginger


----------



## Loprraine

ginger = refried beans


----------



## ChefJune

refried beans -- Shrimp Dejonghe


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> refried beans -- Shrimp Dejonghe


 

dejonghe=eggplant



babe


----------



## Loprraine

eggplant = turnip


----------



## ChefJune

Turnip -- Pad sie Ew


----------



## miniman

pad sie ew - watermelon


----------



## Loprraine

watermelon = naan


----------



## miniman

naan - nachos


----------



## ChefJune

nachos -- souvlaki


----------



## Uncle Bob

souvlaki...........Irish Stew


----------



## middie

Irish Stew... Waterchestnut


----------



## babetoo

middie said:


> Irish Stew... Waterchestnut


 

water chestnut=turnips

babe


----------



## middie

Turnips... sugarcane


----------



## babetoo

middie said:


> Turnips... sugarcane


 

sugarcane=endive


babe


----------



## appletart

endive - eggplant


----------



## Loprraine

eggplant = turnip


----------



## appletart

turnip - pheasant


----------



## sattie

pheasant - tripe


----------



## Loprraine

tripe = eel


----------



## Barb L.

eel ......... lettuce


----------



## babetoo

Barb L. said:


> eel ......... lettuce


 

lettuce=eggplant

babe


----------



## Loprraine

eggplant = tempura


----------



## ChefJune

tempura -- apple pan dowdy


----------



## miniman

dowdy - yam


----------



## pdswife

Yam - marshmellow


----------



## miniman

marshmellow - wonton


----------



## Uncle Bob

wonton................nougat


----------



## Katie H

nougat -  tomatillo


----------



## babetoo

Katie E said:


> nougat - tomatillo


 

tomatillo=olive



babe


----------



## Loprraine

olive = elk


----------



## ChefJune

elk -- kefir


----------



## Uncle Bob

kefir~~~~~~~~~~~~ribollita


----------



## Barb L.

ribollita ......... asparagus


----------



## SixSix210

asparagus - salmon


----------



## miniman

salmon - nuts


----------



## Loprraine

nuts = swiss chard


----------



## Uncle Bob

chard~~~~~~~~~~~~doughnut


----------



## miniman

doughnut - toffee


----------



## Beachcomber

toffee.....egg


----------



## miniman

egg - garam masala


----------



## Beachcomber

garam masala,aged cheese


----------



## miniman

aged cheese - eggs benedict


----------



## Beachcomber

eggs benedict...tacos


----------



## Loprraine

tacos = sun dried tomatoes


----------



## babetoo

Loprraine said:


> tacos = sun dried tomatoes


 

tomatoes=syrup







babe


----------



## Beachcomber

syrup.......pineapple


----------



## Uncle Bob

pineapple...........etouffee


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> pineapple...........etouffee


 
egg noodles



babe


----------



## Loprraine

noodles = spam


----------



## melindagene

spam -> meat ball


----------



## Loprraine

meat ball......lumpia


----------



## ChefJune

lumpia ( yum! ) -- asafoetida


----------



## Uncle Bob

asafoetida~~~Aspic


----------



## Loprraine

aspic......corn on the cob


----------



## miniman

corn on the cob - brawn


----------



## Uncle Bob

brawn..............niboshi


----------



## SixSix210

niboshi - ice cream


----------



## babetoo

SixSix210 said:


> niboshi - ice cream


 


ice cream-mashed potatoes


babe


----------



## miniman

potatoes - sheperds pie


----------



## meshoo96

miniman said:


> potatoes - sheperds pie



egg salad........


----------



## miniman

egg salad - dough


----------



## Barb L.

dough ....... hashbrowns


----------



## Uncle Bob

hashbrowns,,,,,,,,,,,soup


----------



## miniman

soup - preesed duck


----------



## babetoo

miniman said:


> soup - preesed duck


 
duck=kale



babe


----------



## Loprraine

kale = edamame


----------



## Uncle Bob

edamame.......endive


----------



## miniman

endive - eggs


----------



## Loprraine

eggs = squid


----------



## Uncle Bob

squid.,.,.,.,.,..dressing


----------



## quicksilver

_dressing - gefilta fish_


----------



## Loprraine

gefilte fish = harissa


----------



## smoke king

harrisa-halibut


----------



## quicksilver

_toasted almonds_


----------



## Loprraine

toasted almond*s* = *s*pring roll


----------



## quicksilver

_spring roll - lollipop_


----------



## miniman

lollipop - peanut


----------



## babetoo

miniman said:


> lollipop - peanut


 
peanut=turnips


babe


----------



## Loprraine

turnips = shrimp


----------



## Uncle Bob

shrimp.,.,.,.,,,.parsnip


----------



## quicksilver

_shimp - pita bread_


----------



## quicksilver

I Know I messed up but it's the same letter


----------



## Uncle Bob

_bread..,.,,.,,dumplings_


----------



## ChefJune

dumplings -- sriracha


----------



## Uncle Bob

sriracha,.,.,.,.,..,.,,.,.,.,.,.Apricot


----------



## Loprraine

apricat = turkey leg


----------



## Uncle Bob

turkey leg............Grits


----------



## Loprraine

Grits (yum!!!) = Summer Savoury


----------



## ChefJune

Summer Savory ( we don't include the "u") -- yuzu


----------



## Uncle Bob

yuzu.............umeboshi


----------



## Loprraine

umeboshi = injera



> we don't include the "u")


It's a Canadian thing.


----------



## babetoo

Loprraine said:


> umeboshi = injera
> 
> 
> It's a Canadian thing.


 


injera=apples


babe


----------



## miniman

Apples - scrambled egg


----------



## Loprraine

egg = gerkin


----------



## ChefJune

gherkin -- Nestle's Quik


----------



## Uncle Bob

Nestle's Quik~~~~~~~~Kudzu


----------



## miniman

kudzu - upside down pudding


----------



## babetoo

miniman said:


> kudzu - upside down pudding


 

pudding=goober peas

babe


----------



## ChefJune

...peas -- syllabub


----------



## Loprraine

syllabub = bubble and squeak


----------



## ChefJune

...squeak -- kedgeree


----------



## miniman

keedgeree - egg roll


----------



## Loprraine

egg roll = lobster...


----------



## miniman

lobster - rollmop


----------



## babetoo

miniman said:


> lobster - rollmop


 

rollmop=potato

babe


----------



## ChefJune

potato -- onion rings


----------



## miniman

onion rings - swede


----------



## Uncle Bob

swede...,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,..,eel


----------



## babetoo

lemon


babe


----------



## Loprraine

lemon = Nabisco shredded wheat


----------



## Uncle Bob

wheat.,.,.,.,Twinkies


----------



## miniman

twinkies - scallops


----------



## ChefJune

Scallops -- Salmon Patties


----------



## middie

Patties... Stroganoff


----------



## ChefJune

Fettuccine Alfredo


----------



## miniman

Fettuccine Alfredo - oreos


----------



## Loprraine

oreos = salmon


----------



## miniman

salmon - neck of lamb


----------



## ChefJune

neck of lamb -- bisteeya


----------



## Loprraine

bisteeya = asparagus


----------



## ChefJune

asparagus -- submarine sandwich


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> asparagus -- submarine sandwich


 

hamburger


babe


----------



## LadyCook61

hamberger-rhubarb


----------



## ChefJune

rhubarb -- bouillabaisse


----------



## LadyCook61

bouillabaisse-eggplant


----------



## ChefJune

eggplant -- tahini


----------



## middie

Tahini... Ice Cream


----------



## LadyCook61

Ice Cream-Milk


----------



## middie

Milk... Kumquat


----------



## ChefJune

Kumquat -- Tarragon


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> Kumquat -- Tarragon


 
noodles


babe


----------



## Mama

noodles - sushi


----------



## ChefJune

sushi -- ice cream sandwich


----------



## Uncle Bob

ice cream sandwich.,.,.,.,..,,Hardtack


----------



## LadyCook61

hardtack-kiwi


----------



## bananafeller

kiwi---Izard


----------



## LadyCook61

Izard-Dumpling


----------



## miniman

dumpling - gnocchi


----------



## LadyCook61

gnocchi - pasta


----------



## Loprraine

pasta =  apple turnover


----------



## LadyCook61

apple turnover-pastry


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> apple turnover-pastry


 

pastry=yellow squash

babe

lady, i think we are supposed to make a word starting with the last letter of the previous word. doesn't have to be food if i am incorrect please let me know.

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

babetoo said:


> pastry=yellow squash
> 
> babe
> 
> lady, i think we are supposed to make a word starting with the last letter of the previous word. doesn't have to be food if i am incorrect please let me know.
> 
> babe


you're probably right, I keep goofing.


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> you're probably right, I keep goofing.


 




a bit confusing isn't it. i have to look at rules for different games pretty much every time i play

babe


----------



## middie

Yellow Squash... Hash Browns


----------



## ChefJune

babetoo said:


> pastry=yellow squash
> 
> babe
> 
> lady, i think we are supposed to make a word starting with the last letter of the previous word.


  Thats right, babe.



> doesn't have to be food if i am incorrect please let me know.
> 
> babe


It DOES have to be food.  this is the Food Game!


----------



## ChefJune

Hash Browns -- Spaghetti Squash


----------



## Uncle Bob

Spaghetti Squash........Hasty Pudding


----------



## ChefJune

Hasty Pudding -- Gjettøst


----------



## Uncle Bob

Gjettøst.,.,.,.,.tomato


----------



## ChefJune

tomato -- Oxtail Stew


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> tomato -- Oxtail Stew


 

stew=waffles


babe


----------



## Loprraine

waffles = sourdough


----------



## miniman

sourdough - honey


----------



## Loprraine

honey = yams


----------



## middie

Yams... Starfruit


----------



## welise86

starfruit...tortelinni


----------



## ChefJune

tortellini -- injera


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> tortellini -- injera


 

injera (what is this) =apple


babe


----------



## middie

Apple... Eggplant


----------



## ChefJune

eggplant -- tabbouleh

Injera is the bread the Ethiopians use to scoop their food up with.


----------



## miniman

tabbouleh - hamburger


----------



## Loprraine

tabbouleh = halibut


----------



## ChefJune

halibut -- tandoori lamb


----------



## middie

Lamb... Banana Split


----------



## miniman

banana split - tandoori chicken


----------



## middie

Chicken... Noodle


----------



## Veggie Muncher

egg --- ginger


----------



## miniman

noodle - eggplant


----------



## ChefJune

eggplant -- tiramisu


----------



## middie

Eggplant... Taco


----------



## Loprraine

taco = osso bucco


----------



## middie

Bucco.. Onion......


----------



## LPBeier

onion - nachos


----------



## Loprraine

nachos = salted herbs


----------



## middie

Herbs... Sundried Tomato


----------



## Loprraine

tomato = okra


----------



## middie

Okra... Apricot


----------



## Loprraine

Apricot = Tournedos


----------



## middie

Tournedos... Sugar


----------



## ChefJune

Sugar -- Rutabaga


----------



## welise86

Rutabaga...apple


----------



## Loprraine

apple = eggplant


----------



## LPBeier

eggplant - tarrow root


----------



## Loprraine

root = taquitos


----------



## ChefJune

Taquitos -- Sopressata


----------



## miniman

sopressata - apple pie


----------



## ChefJune

apple pie -- elderberry jam


----------



## middie

Jam...Mayonaise


----------



## babetoo

middie said:


> Jam...Mayonaise


 

mayonaise=eggplant

babe


----------



## ChefJune

Eggplant -- Turkey Tetrazzini


----------



## DawnT

Turkey tetrazzini - icicle pickles


----------



## Loprraine

pickles = sorghum


----------



## ChefJune

sorghum -- molasses


----------



## Uncle Bob

molasses.,.,..,sugarcane


----------



## ChefJune

sugar cane -- egg noodles


----------



## miniman

egg noodles - sour cream


----------



## babetoo

miniman said:


> egg noodles - sour cream


 
sour cream = mashed potatoes



babe


----------



## ChefJune

mashed potatoes -- gravy


----------



## middie

Gravy... Sausage


----------



## LPBeier

sausage - eggplant


----------



## ChefJune

Eggplant -- Thai Red Curry


----------



## LPBeier

Curry - Yams......


----------



## babetoo

LPBeier said:


> Curry - Yams......


 
yams=shrimp


babe


----------



## LPBeier

shrimp - pad thai


----------



## ChefJune

pad thai -- ice cream cone


----------



## Loprraine

Cone = Eggs Benedict


----------



## ChefJune

Eggs Benedict -- Tournedos Rossini


----------



## miniman

tournedos Rossini - iced water


----------



## ChefJune

Ice Water -- Ribollita


----------



## middie

Ribollita... Artichoke


----------



## ChefJune

Artichoke -- Egg Foo Yong


----------



## middie

Egg Foo Young... Grape Juice


----------



## meshoo96

grape juice....egg plant rollatini


----------



## babetoo

meshoo96 said:


> grape juice....egg plant rollatini


 

rollatini=italian


babe


----------



## middie

Italian... Nectarine


----------



## ChefJune

Nectarine -- Escarole


----------



## middie

Escarole... Egg Salad


----------



## ChefJune

Egg Salad -- deviled ham


----------



## Loprraine

ham = meatloaf


----------



## ChefJune

meatloaf -- farina


----------



## middie

Farina... Asparagus


----------



## miniman

asparagus - swede


----------



## welise86

swede....egg


----------



## miniman

egg - green eggs and ham


----------



## ChefJune

...ham -- mostaccioli


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> ...ham -- mostaccioli


 
italian beans


babe


----------



## ChefJune

...beans -- souvlaki


----------



## meshoo96

ChefJune said:


> ...beans -- souvlaki




souvlaki.....ice cream


----------



## babetoo

mashed potatoes


----------



## miniman

potatoes - sandwich


----------



## middie

Sandwich... Hash


----------



## ChefJune

hash -- home fries


----------



## middie

Fries... Sausage


----------



## ChefJune

sausage -- elephant ears


----------



## Uncle Bob

elephant ears.........sugar


----------



## LPBeier

sugar - radishes


----------



## ChefJune

radishes -- smoked chub


----------



## mudbug

smoked chub -- bialys


----------



## LPBeier

bialys - sardines


----------



## middie

Sardines... soup


----------



## babetoo

middie said:


> Sardines... soup


 

potatoes

babe


----------



## middie

Potatoes... Spinach


----------



## mudbug

spinach - hasa marina


----------



## middie

Hasa Marina... Arugala


----------



## mudbug

arugula - antipasto
(BTW, mids. Tony bourdain did Cleveland on TV the other day.  glad I got to see your hometown more)


----------



## middie

Antipasto... Orange Juice

(I missed it. I'll have to see if I can find it on a re-run. It's an interesting melting pot of a city)


----------



## Uncle Bob

Juice.,.,.,.,.,,.Eclair


----------



## middie

Eclair... Rice Pudding


----------



## ChefJune

....pudding -- gorgonzola


----------



## Uncle Bob

gorgonzola~~~~~~~~~~Asiago


----------



## ChefJune

Asiago -- Orange Julius


----------



## miniman

orange julius - strawberry


----------



## ChefJune

strawberry -- yucca


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> strawberry -- yucca


 
zucchani sp? i have no clue how to spell check. 


babe


----------



## middie

Yucca.... Angel Hair Pasta


----------



## ChefJune

Angel Hair Pasta -- Apricot Clafoutis


----------



## Uncle Bob

Apricot Clafoutis-------------saffron


----------



## ChefJune

Saffron -- Nori Roll


----------



## Uncle Bob

Nori Roll........Loquat


----------



## ChefJune

Loquat -- Tangerine


----------



## Katie H

tangerine  - egg salad sandwich


----------



## ChefJune

...sandwich -- ham salad


----------



## SixSix210

Ham salad - duck


----------



## meshoo96

duck....kiwi


----------



## ChefJune

kiwi -- ile flottante


----------



## Uncle Bob

ile flottante------------Eggplant


----------



## Loprraine

eggplant = tilapia


----------



## Uncle Bob

tilapia------------almond


----------



## middie

Almond... dippin dots


----------



## ChefJune

candy -- yuzu


----------



## Uncle Bob

yuzu---------------ugli fruit


----------



## LPBeier

ugli fruit - tampanade


----------



## ChefJune

Tapenade -- Escarole


----------



## Uncle Bob

Escarole......Endive


----------



## Barb L.

endive - endame


----------



## ChefJune

Edamame? -- epinards


----------



## Barb L.

epinards - squid


oops, on my last spelling -


----------



## ChefJune

squid -- duck confit


----------



## Loprraine

duck confit = turtle soup


----------



## ChefJune

Turtle soup -- Pesce Spada


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> Turtle soup -- Pesce Spada


 
apple pan dowdy

babe


----------



## Saphellae

Yucca Frita


----------



## ChefJune

Apple Cream Pie


----------



## meshoo96

egg foo young


----------



## middie

Gnocchi......


----------



## Loprraine

Gnocchi = Insalata Mista


----------



## Pie Designs

egg - grapefruit


----------



## middie

grapefruit... tomales


----------



## ChefJune

Tamales -- Shwarama


----------



## ChefJune

Pie Designs said:


> egg - grapefruit


 
Welcome to DC, Pie.. . for this game, you have to take the last letter of the SECOND food that is in the previous post and start _your_ food with that letter.


----------



## LPBeier

Shwarama - applesauce


----------



## middie

Applesauce...Endive


----------



## ChefJune

Endive -- Elephant Ears


----------



## Loprraine

Elephant Ears = Soda Water


----------



## ChefJune

Soda Water -- Rack of Lamb


----------



## LPBeier

Rack of Lamb - boulliabase


----------



## LadyCook61

bouilliabase...brisket


----------



## ChefJune

Brisket -- Tandoori Chicken


----------



## middie

Chicken... Neopolitan Ice Cream


----------



## babetoo

middie said:


> Chicken... Neopolitan Ice Cream


 



mayo

babe


----------



## Saphellae

Mayo - Oysters


----------



## ChefJune

Oysters -- Sea Beans


----------



## LPBeier

Sea Beans - Salsify


----------



## ChefJune

Salsify -- yucca


----------



## Loprraine

yucca = amaranth


----------



## LPBeier

amaranth - herring


----------



## middie

Herring... Grapefruit


----------



## Loprraine

Grapefruit = Tellicherry Pepper


----------



## ChefJune

...pepper -- Ratatouille Terrine


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ratatouille Terrine---------------Espresso


----------



## LadyCook61

Espresso-------Olives


----------



## ChefJune

Olives -- Salmagundi


----------



## LadyCook61

Salmagundi--Icing


----------



## LPBeier

Icing - gluten free pasta


----------



## ChefJune

...pasta -- Avgolemono


----------



## LPBeier

Avgolemono - oxtails


----------



## ChefJune

Oxtails -- Soupe de Poisson


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> Oxtails -- Soupe de Poisson


 
poisson=noodles

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

noodles--- spaghetti


----------



## ChefJune

spaghetti -- Iroulegay


----------



## middie

Iroulegay.... Yogurt


----------



## babetoo

middie said:


> Iroulegay.... Yogurt


 

turnips

babe


----------



## Katie H

turnips - strawberry


----------



## ChefJune

strawberry -- yuzu


----------



## ChefJune

UP to recirculate!


----------



## Loprraine

yuzu = udon noodles


----------



## ChefJune

...noodles -- sweet potato pie


----------



## meshoo96

sweet potato pie ... egg foo young


----------



## Loprraine

egg foo young = geoduck


----------



## ChefJune

geoduck -- kiwifruit


----------



## Uncle Bob

geoduck--------------------Kiss


----------



## middie

Kiss... Steak


----------



## ChefJune

When did a kiss become food?

steak -- Kedgeree


----------



## Uncle Bob

> When did a kiss become food?


 
Whatever year Hershey invented them


Kedgeree ~~~~~~~~~~~~Egg


----------



## ChefJune

Egg -- Glog


----------



## Uncle Bob

Glog----------------gaspergoo


----------



## miniman

gaspergoo - orange


----------



## middie

Orange... Escargot


----------



## ChefJune

Escargot -- Tarragon


----------



## Loprraine

Tarragon =  Nutmeg


----------



## ChefJune

nutmeg -- ghee


----------



## ChefJune

up!  "E" is next....


----------



## Uncle Bob

Edam~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## middie

Edam... Milk


----------



## Uncle Bob

Milk...............kugel


----------



## ChefJune

Kugel -- Lahmajun


----------



## Uncle Bob

Lahmajun-------nopales


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> Lahmajun-------nopales


 

= squid

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

squid--donuts


----------



## ChefJune

donuts -- summer squash


----------



## ChefJune

anyone for summer squash?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hot Tamales


----------



## Loprraine

Hot Tamales = Sorrel


----------



## ChefJune

Sorrel -- Lemonade!


----------



## Loprraine

Lemonade = Epazote


----------



## ChefJune

Epazote -- Eggplant


----------



## Loprraine

Eggplant = toast


----------



## LadyCook61

Toast---Tortilla


----------



## Uncle Bob

Tortilla.......Anchovy


----------



## LadyCook61

Anchovy------Yogurt


----------



## Uncle Bob

Yogurt...........turnip


----------



## LadyCook61

turnip===pepperoni


----------



## babetoo

Pook said:


> Pepperoni - icing


 

grapes

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

icing----grapefruit


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> icing----grapefruit


 

sorry did the wrong one.

turnip

babe


----------



## Loprraine

turnip = parsnip


----------



## ChefJune

parsnip -- pea puree


----------



## mbasiszta

pea puree - eggplant


----------



## ChefJune

eggplant -- tapenade


----------



## Uncle Bob

tapenade..............eggnog


----------



## ChefJune

eggnog -- goulash


----------



## LadyCook61

goulash----horseradish


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> goulash----horseradish


 
hamburger

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

hamburger---------ravioli


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> hamburger---------ravioli


 
iced tea

babe


----------



## LPBeier

iced tea - almond touilles


----------



## Uncle Bob

almond touilles................sassafras tea


----------



## middie

Tea.. Almond


----------



## meshoo96

almond.........deviled egg


----------



## ChefJune

...egg -- gooseberry


----------



## meshoo96

gooseberry.....yoo-hoo


----------



## Uncle Bob

yoo-hoo..............Olive


----------



## ChefJune

olive -- empanada


----------



## Loprraine

empanada = almond


----------



## mbasiszta

almond - rocca


----------



## Loprraine

rocca = apricot


----------



## Uncle Bob

apricot..........Truffles


----------



## LadyCook61

truffles--------sandwich


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> truffles--------sandwich


 

hot dogs

babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

hot dogs.....................schmaltz


----------



## middie

schmaltz... zinfandel


----------



## LadyCook61

zinfandel---------Lasagna


----------



## ChefJune

lasagna -- Apple Cream Pie


----------



## Uncle Bob

Apple Cream Pie.........Eclair


----------



## LadyCook61

Eclair-------------Ravioli


----------



## meshoo96

ravioli......iced tea


----------



## mbasiszta

iced tea - lemon


----------



## LadyCook61

mbasiszta said:


> iced tea - lemon


I thought we are to take the last letter of the word and use it.


----------



## ChefJune

LadyCook61 said:


> I thought we are to take the last letter of the word and use it.



you are correct, Ladycook!

iced tea -- applesauce


----------



## LadyCook61

applesauce----eggnog


----------



## ChefJune

eggnog (yum!) -- gyoza


----------



## LadyCook61

Gyoza---Arrowroot


----------



## ChefJune

Arrowroot -- Taro chips


----------



## Uncle Bob

Taro chips............"swimps"


----------



## mbasiszta

"swimps" (?) - "sawdads" (?)


----------



## LadyCook61

swimps----------sarsaparilla


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> swimps----------sarsaparilla


 


asparagus

babe


----------



## ChefJune

asparagus -- scallops


----------



## LadyCook61

scallops---steak


----------



## mbasiszta

ChefJune said:


> asparagus -- scallops


scallops - suqatash (if I knew how to spell it)


----------



## ChefJune

mbasiszta said:


> scallops - suqatash (if I knew how to spell it)



you almost made it... succotash!

-- havarti


----------



## jennyhill

havarti - Italian pizza.


----------



## Loprraine

pizza = alfajores


----------



## Uncle Bob

alfajores.................sausage


----------



## Loprraine

sausage = elderberry


----------



## Uncle Bob

elderberry.............yucca


----------



## Loprraine

yucca = avocado oil


----------



## mbasiszta

avocaco oil - linseed oil


----------



## ChefJune

avocado oil -- limburger


----------



## mbasiszta

limburger - raw


----------



## Loprraine

raw= wasabi


----------



## ChefJune

wasabi -- ice cream sandwich


----------



## mbasiszta

Ice cream sandwich - hamachi


----------



## LadyCook61

hamachi----icing


----------



## ChefJune

icing -- green beans


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> icing -- green beans


 

green beans = squash

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

squash----Habernero Peppers


----------



## middie

Peppers... steak seasoning


----------



## ChefJune

...seasoning -- gumbo


----------



## Loprraine

gumbo = octopus


----------



## ChefJune

octopus -- sorrel


----------



## LadyCook61

sorrel----lemongrass


----------



## ChefJune

lemongrass -- sukiyaki


----------



## Loprraine

sukiyaki = Imperial Roll


----------



## ChefJune

Imperial Roll -- Lasagne  Bolognese


----------



## Loprraine

Bolognese = Egg Drop Soup


----------



## mbasiszta

LadyCook61 said:


> hamachi----icing


icing - gyozo


----------



## LadyCook61

gyozo----onions


----------



## ChefJune

mbasiszta said:


> icing - gyozo


 
Curious where you got that one from? the last entry before yours ended in "egg drop soup!"

onions -- swiss steak


----------



## mbasiszta

steak - key lime pie


----------



## ChefJune

key lime pie -- enchiladas


----------



## middie

enchiladas... soup


----------



## Loprraine

soup = pickled herring


----------



## LadyCook61

pickled herring----ginger root


----------



## mbasiszta

LadyCook61 said:


> pickled herring----ginger root


ginger root - turkey


----------



## LadyCook61

turkey------yogurt


----------



## middie

Yogurt.. tomatillos


----------



## LadyCook61

tomatillos------sage


----------



## ChefJune

sage -- empanaditas


----------



## LadyCook61

empanaditas----spearmint


----------



## ChefJune

spearmint -- tarragon


----------



## LadyCook61

tarragon-----nutmeg


----------



## Loprraine

nutmeg = giblets


----------



## LadyCook61

giblets-----savory


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> giblets-----savory


 
savory=yellow squash

babe


----------



## ChefJune

...squash -- Hamachi


----------



## LadyCook61

Ice Pop..............


----------



## middie

Pop...potato


----------



## LadyCook61

Potato------orange


----------



## mbasiszta

LadyCook61 said:


> Potato------orange


orange - eggs


----------



## middie

Eggs... sandwich


----------



## ChefJune

sandwich -- haricots vert


----------



## Loprraine

haricots vert = tomatillo


----------



## LadyCook61

tomatillo----------oregano


----------



## ChefJune

oregano -- omeboshi plum


----------



## middie

Plum... macaroon


----------



## ChefJune

macaroon -- nougat


----------



## LadyCook61

nougat--------tarragon


----------



## ChefJune

tarragon -- nori


----------



## LadyCook61

nori-------ice cream


----------



## ChefJune

ice cream -- menudo


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> ice cream -- menudo


 

orange

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

orange----eggplant


----------



## meshoo96

eggplant.....tabasco


----------



## Uncle Bob

tabasco............orzo


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> tabasco............orzo


 
orzo=oranges

babe


----------



## ChefJune

oranges -- sassafras tea


----------



## Uncle Bob

sassafras tea.............atemoya


----------



## Loprraine

atemoya = arancini


----------



## Uncle Bob

arancini.............icing


----------



## Loprraine

icing = galangal


----------



## Uncle Bob

galangal.............leek


----------



## ChefJune

leek -- kiwi.........


----------



## mbasiszta

kimi - iceberg lettuce


----------



## ChefJune

...lettuce -- evaporated milk


----------



## Uncle Bob

evaporated milk.............kreplach


----------



## LadyCook61

kreplach-----hot dogs


----------



## ChefJune

hot dogs -- souvlaki


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> hot dogs -- souvlaki


 
igloo

babe


----------



## josh_swinehart

igloo -- orange


----------



## ChefJune

orange -- escargot


----------



## LadyCook61

escargot-----Tarragon


----------



## ChefJune

tarragon -- nori


----------



## josh_swinehart

nori -- icee


----------



## Uncle Bob

icee..................epinard


----------



## LadyCook61

dunkin donuts..............


----------



## Uncle Bob

dunkin donuts..............Strawberry


----------



## AMSeccia

strawberry - yakitori


----------



## Uncle Bob

yakitori..,......,.......,..........,............,.Irish whiskey


----------



## AMSeccia

Irish Whiskey ... yeast starter


----------



## Uncle Bob

yeast starter................rhubarb


----------



## ChefJune

rhubarb -- bulgogi


----------



## Uncle Bob

bulgogi..........................Indian pudding


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> bulgogi..........................Indian pudding


 

greens

babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

greens..................spinach


----------



## ChefJune

greens -- spaghetti


----------



## Uncle Bob

spaghetti..................Izarra


----------



## middie

Izarra... artichoke


----------



## Uncle Bob

artichoke............English muffin


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> artichoke............English muffin[/quote
> 
> muffin=noodles
> 
> babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

noodles..........saffron


----------



## ChefJune

saffron -- noodle pudding


----------



## Uncle Bob

noodle pudding.,.,.,.,.,.,.,...,Grouper


----------



## ChefJune

Grouper -- Red Mullet


----------



## Uncle Bob

Red Mullet..............Tuna


----------



## ChefJune

Tuna -- Arancini


----------



## Uncle Bob

Arancini.............insalata


----------



## ChefJune

insalata -- asparagus


----------



## middie

asparagus... starfruit


----------



## babetoo

middie said:


> asparagus... star fruit


 

star fruit=tomato

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

tomato---olives


----------



## josh_swinehart

olives -- sauerkraut


----------



## LadyCook61

sauerkraut-----tilapia


----------



## meshoo96

tilapia....apricot


----------



## ChefJune

apricot -- tamales


----------



## Uncle Bob

tamales,,,,,,,sauerkraut


----------



## Loprraine

sauerkraut = tempeh


----------



## ChefJune

tempeh -- ham salad sandwich


----------



## Uncle Bob

ham salad sandwich..........ham


----------



## josh_swinehart

ham -- mincemeat


----------



## ChefJune

mincemeat -- taralli


----------



## Uncle Bob

taralli..........icing


----------



## ChefJune

Icing -- Gugelhopf


----------



## Loprraine

Gugelhogf = fennel


----------



## Uncle Bob

fennel................Leek


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> fennel................Leek


 
ketchup

babe


----------



## Loprraine

ketchup = parsnip


----------



## LadyCook61

parsnip---paprika


----------



## ChefJune

paprika -- andouillette


----------



## middie

andouillette... egg mcmuffin


----------



## ChefJune

egg mcmuffin -- nesselrode pudding


----------



## Uncle Bob

nesselrode pudding...........Grits !!!!


----------



## babetoo

spare ribs.

babe


----------



## ChefJune

...ribs -- sauerbraten


----------



## LadyCook61

Nasi Goreng


----------



## ChefJune

nasi goreng -- galangal


----------



## Uncle Bob

galangal..................lamb


----------



## ChefJune

lamb -- biryani


----------



## Uncle Bob

biryani~~~~~~~~~Iriko


----------



## ChefJune

Iriko -- Omakase


----------



## babetoo

éclairs

babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

éclairs........."Swimps"


----------



## mbasiszta

Uncle Bob said:


> éclairs........."Swimps"


swimps - salad


----------



## middie

salad... deviled eggs


----------



## ChefJune

Deviled Eggs -- Salmagundi


----------



## Loprraine

Salmagundi = Ice Tea


----------



## mbasiszta

Ice Tea - apple


----------



## ChefJune

apple -- edamame


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> apple -- edamame


 


edamame=egg

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

egg---grouper


----------



## ChefJune

grouper -- rigatoni


----------



## Uncle Bob

rigatoni...................Italian parsley


----------



## ChefJune

...parsley -- yucca


----------



## mbasiszta

yucca - avocado


----------



## ChefJune

avocado -- omeboshi plum


----------



## Uncle Bob

omeboshi plum.............mustard greens  (YUM!!)


----------



## mbasiszta

Uncle Bob said:


> omeboshi plum.............mustard greens (YUM!!)


 mustard greens - steak


----------



## Loprraine

steak = klipfish


----------



## ChefJune

Loprraine said:


> steak = klipfish


 
What's _klipfish?_

Hangtown Fry


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hangtown Fry.........yogurt


----------



## ChefJune

Teppan Yaki


----------



## Uncle Bob

Teppan Yaki.......................Irish Soda Bread


----------



## mbasiszta

Uncle Bob said:


> Teppan Yaki.......................Irish Soda Bread


Irish Soda Bread - Dungeness crab


----------



## Uncle Bob

Dungeness crab............barbecue


----------



## mbasiszta

barbeque - endive


----------



## Uncle Bob

endive..........escarole


----------



## ChefJune

escarole -- escabeche


----------



## LadyCook61

escabeche----escargot


----------



## ChefJune

escargot -- tuna fish


----------



## Uncle Bob

tuna fish..............haddock


----------



## LadyCook61

haddock---kippers


----------



## Uncle Bob

kippers..............sardines


----------



## LadyCook61

sardines----spearmint


----------



## Uncle Bob

spearmint...........turnip


----------



## LadyCook61

turnip----peaches


----------



## Uncle Bob

peaches~~~~~~~~~~~Shark


----------



## mbasiszta

Uncle Bob said:


> peaches~~~~~~~~~~~Shark


 Shark - kale


----------



## babetoo

mbasiszta said:


> Shark - kale


 
eggplant

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

tomatoes....................


----------



## Uncle Bob

tomatoes....................scallops


----------



## middie

scallops... sweet corn


----------



## mbasiszta

sweet corn - new wine


----------



## Uncle Bob

Egg.,.,.,.,.,.,


----------



## middie

Egg... grapefruit


----------



## mbasiszta

middie said:


> Egg... grapefruit


 grapefruit - tea


----------



## mudbug

tea - kimonos

Oops! wrong thread

tea-artichokes


----------



## babetoo

mudbug said:


> tea - kimonos
> 
> Oops! wrong thread
> 
> tea-artichokes


 

spaghetti 

babe


----------



## mbasiszta

spaghetti - iceberg


----------



## ChefJune

iceberg WHAT?  who eats icebergs?


----------



## mbasiszta

ChefJune said:


> iceberg WHAT? who eats icebergs?


Uh, lettuce.


----------



## ChefJune

Oh!  _Lettuce!_ 

Epazote


----------



## mbasiszta

ChefJune said:


> Oh! _Lettuce!_
> 
> Epazote


 Epazote - eggplant

(Yuk, but it is what first came to mind)


----------



## middie

Eggplant... tangerine


----------



## LadyCook61

tangerine---Emmentaler


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> tangerine---Emmentaler


 

radish

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

habanero..................


----------



## mbasiszta

babetoo said:


> radish
> 
> babe


radish - horseradish


----------



## mbasiszta

LadyCook61 said:


> habanero..................


 habanero - oregano


----------



## LadyCook61

oregano-----olives


----------



## mbasiszta

olives - sardines


----------



## LadyCook61

sardines-----salmon


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> sardines-----salmon


 

salmon=nachos

babe


----------



## ChefJune

nachos -- strawberry


----------



## LadyCook61

strawberry--------yogurt


----------



## mbasiszta

yogurt - tuna


----------



## middie

Tuna.... apple pie


----------



## mbasiszta

apple pie - escargot


----------



## middie

escargot... torte


----------



## Uncle Bob

torte........English Walnut


----------



## AMSeccia

English Walnut - Tripp (as in Belgian)


----------



## mbasiszta

Tripp - peanuts


----------



## middie

Peanuts... stir-fry


----------



## Loprraine

stir-fry = yam


----------



## middie

Yam... Mandarin


----------



## ChefJune

Mandarin -- nougat


----------



## mbasiszta

ChefJune said:


> Mandarin -- nougat


 nougat - tangerine


----------



## Loprraine

tangerine = empanada


----------



## mbasiszta

Loprraine said:


> tangerine = empanada


empanada - a sandwich


----------



## ChefJune

a sandwich -- harissa


----------



## Uncle Bob

harissa..............Amberjack


----------



## ChefJune

amberjack -- Kona coffee


----------



## mbasiszta

ChefJune said:


> amberjack -- Kona coffee


 Kona Coffee - endive

(boy, I love Kona Coffee, having lived on the Big Island for a while)


----------



## Uncle Bob

etouffee.,.,..,.,,,.,.,.,.,,,...,,.,,,..,,.,.,.,..,,.,,.,.,..


----------



## ChefJune

étouffée -- escargot


----------



## mbasiszta

escargot - turnip


----------



## Loprraine

turnip = paella


----------



## ChefJune

paella -- avgolemono


----------



## Uncle Bob

avgolemono..................Oxtail


----------



## mbasiszta

oxtail - legumes


----------



## babetoo

mbasiszta said:


> oxtail - legumes


 
legumes = sand crabs ?

babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

sand crabs .........scallion


----------



## josh_swinehart

Scallion -- Nougat 

-Josh


----------



## mbasiszta

babetoo said:


> legumes = sand crabs ?
> 
> babe


Mud crabs (from Australia) all 2.2 kilos of the males!


----------



## Loprraine

Nougat = toast


----------



## mbasiszta

toast- tangerine


----------



## zzrdvark

tangerine > eel fillets


----------



## josh_swinehart

Eel Fillets -- Sweetbreads

-Josh


----------



## LadyCook61

Sweetbreads---Spaghetti Squash


----------



## babetoo

Hubbard squash

babe


----------



## josh_swinehart

Hubbard Squash -- Head Cheese


----------



## Uncle Bob

Head Cheese...............egg roll


----------



## mbasiszta

Uncle Bob said:


> Head Cheese...............egg roll


 egg roll - lasagna


----------



## Loprraine

lasagna = apricot


----------



## Uncle Bob

apricot...............Tangelo


----------



## ChefJune

Tangelo -- Onion Soup


----------



## miniman

onion soup - patischo


----------



## Uncle Bob

patischo..........omelet


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> patischo..........omelet[/quote
> 
> omelet=tomatos
> 
> babe


----------



## ChefJune

Tomatoes -- Soubise Tart


----------



## Uncle Bob

Soubise Tart...................tilapia


----------



## LadyCook61

tilapia----Anchovies


----------



## mbasiszta

anchovies - sardines


----------



## Loprraine

sardines = swiss chard


----------



## mbasiszta

swiss chard - dates


----------



## LadyCook61

dates--spinach


----------



## mbasiszta

LadyCook61 said:


> dates--spinach


 spinach - haricots


----------



## LadyCook61

haricots---Souvlaki


----------



## middie

Souvlaki.... indian corn


----------



## babetoo

middie said:


> Souvlaki.... indian corn


 

noodles

babe


----------



## Loprraine

noodles = succotash


----------



## mbasiszta

succotash - hash browns


----------



## Uncle Bob

hash browns..............Sirloin


----------



## LadyCook61

sirloin---nutmeg


----------



## mbasiszta

LadyCook61 said:


> sirloin---nutmeg


 nutmeg - garlic bread

(Uncle Bob has expensive tastes - imagine Sirloin with breakfast!)  hahaha


----------



## Uncle Bob

mbasiszta said:
			
		

> (Uncle Bob has expensive tastes - imagine Sirloin with breakfast!) hahaha


 
Yep...Champagne appetite....beer pocket book!!


Garlic bread.....do-nuts


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> Yep...Champagne appetite....beer pocket book!!
> 
> 
> Garlic bread.....do-nuts


 

sugar cookies

babe


----------



## middie

Cookies... sage


----------



## Uncle Bob

sage..............egg roll


----------



## ChefJune

egg roll -- lasagne


----------



## Uncle Bob

lasagne...............escarole


----------



## ChefJune

escarole -- escargot


----------



## appletart

escargot - tuna


----------



## mbasiszta

appletart said:


> escargot - tuna


 tuna - asparagas


----------



## Uncle Bob

asparagas................schnitzel


----------



## LadyCook61

schnitzel----lemongrass


----------



## mbasiszta

LadyCook61 said:


> schnitzel----lemongrass


 lemongrass - sasafras


----------



## babetoo

mbasiszta said:


> lemongrass - sasafras


 
sasafras=tea                                          babe


----------



## appletart

mbasiszta said:


> lemongrass - sasafras



sassafras - strawberry


----------



## Linda123

strawberry - yeast bread


----------



## mbasiszta

yeast bread - dried figs


----------



## herbgrower

dried figs - salt pork


----------



## Loprraine

salt pork = kapuska


----------



## LadyCook61

kapuska---apple strudel


----------



## Loprraine

apple strudel = lemongrass


----------



## Uncle Bob

lemongrass...........soup


----------



## Loprraine

soup = pork belly


----------



## ChefJune

pork belly -- yuzu


----------



## middie

yuzu... ugly fruit


----------



## herbgrower

Ugly Fruit - Tarragon


----------



## mbasiszta

herbgrower said:


> Ugly Fruit - Tarragon


 terragon - nutmeg


----------



## babetoo

grapes                                                     babe


----------



## middie

grapes... sugar daddy


----------



## mbasiszta

middie said:


> grapes... sugar daddy


 sugar daddy - briar patch


----------



## babetoo

mbasiszta said:


> sugar daddy - briar patch


 
briar patch = honey                       babe


----------



## middie

honey... yogurt


----------



## meshoo96

yogurt ...... tilapia


----------



## Loprraine

tilapia = apricot jam


----------



## Uncle Bob

jam........mustard


----------



## Loprraine

mustard = damson plum


----------



## mbasiszta

damson plum - mustard seed


----------



## zzrdvark

mustard seed -> doughnut


----------



## mbasiszta

zzrdvark said:


> mustard seed -> doughnut


 doughnut - temeric


----------



## middie

tumeric... cream


----------



## Loprraine

cream = mudbugs


----------



## Uncle Bob

mudbugs..............stew


----------



## mbasiszta

Uncle Bob said:


> mudbugs..............stew


 stew - wasabi

[Uncle Bob, anyone from Mississippi should know mudbugs are best
boiled in real spicy hot mixtures - hahaha]


----------



## illona

wasabi - iceberg


----------



## zzrdvark

iceberg -> Guar Gum


----------



## Uncle Bob

Gum..................mint


----------



## Loprraine

mint = tumeric


----------



## zzrdvark

turmeric -> crab legs


----------



## mbasiszta

zzrdvark said:


> turmeric -> crab legs


 crab legs - shrimp


----------



## babetoo

mbasiszta said:


> crab legs - shrimp


 


shrimp=potatoes

babe


----------



## mbasiszta

babetoo said:


> shrimp=potatoes
> 
> babe


potatoes - starch


----------



## Loprraine

starch = hotpot


----------



## zzrdvark

hotpot -> tea


----------



## Saphellae

tea -> alfalfa


----------



## herbgrower

alfalfa - arugula


----------



## babetoo

herbgrower said:


> alfalfa - arugula


 

arugula=apples

babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

apples............Strudel


----------



## cara

dates - spaghetti


----------



## mbasiszta

spaghetti - ice cream


----------



## Rookiecook

Ice cream - Mac & cheese


----------



## babetoo

Rookiecook said:


> Ice cream - Mac & cheese


 

eggs

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

eggs--stroganof


----------



## mbasiszta

LadyCook61 said:


> eggs--stroganof


stroganoff - fishcakes


----------



## babetoo

mbasiszta said:


> stroganoff - fishcakes


 

fishcakes=salmon

babe


----------



## mbasiszta

babetoo said:


> fishcakes=salmon
> 
> babe


 salmon - new potatoes


----------



## middie

potatoes... spinach


----------



## mbasiszta

middie said:


> potatoes... spinach


 spinach - haricot beans


----------



## mbasiszta

Is the game over?
Haricot beans - stuffed grape leaves = Dolmas


----------



## deelady

sugar


----------



## LadyCook61

raspberries


----------



## babetoo

steak

babe


----------



## goboenomo

shrimp


----------



## LadyCook61

pears


----------



## mbasiszta

LadyCook61 said:


> pears


 pears - strawberries


----------



## babetoo

strawberries=simple syrup

babe


----------



## mbasiszta

babetoo said:


> strawberries=simple syrup
> 
> babe


syrup - pistacios


----------



## mbasiszta

pistacios - sangria


----------



## Loprraine

sangria = alfajores


----------



## mbasiszta

Loprraine said:


> sangria = alfajores


alforajores - sambuca


----------



## Loprraine

sambuca = apple fritter


----------



## mbasiszta

Loprraine said:


> sambuca = apple fritter


apple fritter - raspberry pie


----------



## babetoo

mbasiszta said:


> apple fritter - raspberry pie


 

raspberry pie=eggplant

babe


----------



## Loprraine

eggplant = turkey wrap


----------



## deelady

turkey wrap....poi


----------



## Loprraine

poi = insalata


----------



## Uncle Bob

insalata......adobo


----------



## ChefJune

adobo -- orange sherbet


----------



## deelady

ChefJune said:


> adobo -- orange sherbet


 
orange sherbert.........tuna fish


----------



## Uncle Bob

haddock


----------



## deelady

King Crab


----------



## babetoo

deelady said:


> King Crab


 
button mushrooms

babe


----------



## deelady

salt pork


----------



## babetoo

deelady said:


> salt pork


 
ketchup

babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

panko


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> panko


 

oranges

babe


----------



## deelady

slaw


----------



## Uncle Bob

watermelon


----------



## meshoo96

nectarines...


----------



## babetoo

meshoo96 said:


> nectarines...


 
strawberries

babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

Saganaki


----------



## babetoo

Italian food


babe


----------



## deelady

dolmades


----------



## meshoo96

sesame seeds


----------



## ChefJune

saganaki.............


----------



## miniman

iced buns.....


----------



## babetoo

sausage

babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

eggnog


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> eggnog


 

goulash

babe


----------



## luckytrim

Hashbrowns


----------



## miniman

hashbrowns - sweetcorn


----------



## Silversage

sweetcorn...nopalitos


----------



## babetoo

Silversage said:


> sweetcorn...nopalitos


 
nopalitos=succlent

babe


----------



## Silversage

succulent...truffle


----------



## miniman

truffle - egg and chips


----------



## babetoo

spaghetti


babe


----------



## roadfix

Italian sausage


----------



## Silversage

escarole


----------



## luckytrim

Eccles cake


----------



## meshoo96

easy raspberry coconut bars....yummy


----------



## babetoo

spinach

babe


----------



## miniman

spinach - hamburger


----------



## babetoo

rhubarb

babe


----------



## luckytrim

beer bread


----------



## Uncle Bob

dumpling


----------



## luckytrim

garden salad


----------



## Cooper'sMom

Grilled Italian Sausage with Pasta and Vegetables
(our dinner last night...)


----------



## luckytrim

Stuffed peppers


----------



## babetoo

luckytrim said:


> Stuffed peppers


 

peppers=syrup

babe


----------



## Loprraine

syrup = papaya


----------



## luckytrim

Papaya =  angostrua sauce


----------

